# أنا والآب واحد في الجوهر : حوار مع المسلمين بالأدلة



## حارس العقيدة (27 يونيو 2012)

*أهلا بالأصدقاء المسيحيين
موضوع شيق الحقيقة يتكلم عن نص مهم جدا .. وأوجه شكري للأخ ياسر على مجهوده وأن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناته..
يقول صديقنا مولكا في مداخلته التي ظن فيها أنه أنهى الموضوع:*



Molka Molkan قال:


> حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:
> 
> The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
> ​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press.
> ...


*
الكلمة لغويا لا تعني واحد في الجوهر واتحداك ان تخرج ذلك من أي قاموس .. هل تقبل؟؟
هذا أولا ..
ثانيا : كل ما في الموضوع أن كلمة واحد الواردة كما قال لا تعني شخصا واحدا بل شيئا واحدا (one thing) واجتهد الرجل في جعل هذا الشئ هو الطبيعة والجوهر !!
فحصْر الكلمة thing في الجوهر والطبيعة فقط خطأ, بل علينا أن نرجع للسياق لنعرف معنى واحد..
مش كده يامولكا ؟؟* :flowers:
*
لنستعرض سويا كلاما مهما يؤيد ما قلت:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection.*​*وايضا نلقي نظرة على هذا الكلام الهام:*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*​*I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father's hands, as if they had not been given out of them. "Neither have they," says He; "though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever-they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I HAVE ALL IN COMMON." Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the "We are" condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the "one" (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).*​*يعني كما نرى أن الكلمة قد تعني أي وحدة كما ورد في الكلام السابق وكما قلنا أن القول بأن الشئ هو الطبيعة والجوهر هو اجتهاد ليس إلا ..
شكرا لسعة صدوركم* :flowers:


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يونيو 2012)

*والنبى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تصدق مكنتش اعرف 
اجتهد
لجنة الان اى تى بايبل بتجتهد

على اساس انها من الاسرائيليات ولا الطبرى بيفسر؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب تعالى نشوف هندركسن بيقول ايه

**Note how carefully both the diversity of the persons and the unity of the essence is expressed here. Jesus says, “I and the Father.” Hence, he clearly speaks about two persons. And this plurality is shown also by the verb (one word in Greek) “we-are” (ἐσμεν). These two persons never become one person. Hence, Jesus does not say, “We are one person” (εἶς), but he says, “We are one substance (ἕν). Though two persons, the two are one substance or essence. It has been well said that ἕν frees us from the Charybdis of Arianism (which denies the unity of essence), and ἐσμεν from the Scylla of Sabellianism (which denies the diversity of the persons). Thus in this passage Jesus affirms his complete equality with the Father*​ *Hendriksen, William ;   Kistemaker, Simon J.: New Testament Commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John. Grand Rapids : Baker Book House, 1953-2001 (New Testament Commentary 1-2), S. 2:126*
​ 

*اطلاق كلمة هين على الاب والمسيح اكد ان المسيح يريد ان يقول انهما شخصيان لهم نفس الطبيعة substance متحدى الجوهر *

*يعنى المسيح عايز يقول i and the father have the one substance
انا والاب واحد فى المادة او الطبيعة او جوهرنا *



> *لكلمة لغويا لا تعني واحد في الجوهر واتحداك ان تخرج ذلك من أي قاموس .. هل تقبل؟؟*


*
هو القاموس بيجبلك تركيب الجملة ولا معنى الكلمة
القاموس هيقولك ان كلمة هين يعنى واحد
ولا هيقولك ان لو اتى شخصين مذكرين وعاد عليهم بكلمة محايدة تعنى تمايزهم الشخصى

انت ايه اللى حشرك فى الموضوع دا *



> *ثانيا : كل ما في الموضوع أن كلمة واحد الواردة كما قال لا تعني شخصا واحدا بل شيئا واحدا (one thing) واجتهد الرجل في جعل هذا الشئ هو الطبيعة والجوهر !!*


*بهذا التركيب تعنى ان كلاهما من نفس ال substance من نفس الجوهر *
* العالم بركلاى بيقول ايه*​ *In some languages it is grammatically impossible to say The Father and I are one, particularly in languages which require a concord between a plural subject and a predicate numeral such as “one.” For example, in most Bantu languages it is impossible to pluralize the numeral “one.” One can, however, say “the Father and I are just like one person” or “…are the same as one person.” One may in some languages also say “are joined together as one person.”*​ *Newman, Barclay Moon ;   Nida, Eugene Albert: A Handbook on the Gospel of John. New York : United Bible Societies, 1993], c1980 (Helps for Translators; UBS Handbook Series), S. 341*
​ 
وهذا المرجع ذكر شئ مهم جدا ان تركيب الجملة التى قالها المسيح باستخادم كلمة واحد فى حالتها المحايدة بيعكس قانون الاعتراف اليهودى " الشما " 

*Jesus’ claim that I and the Father are one (i.e., one entity—the Gk. is neuter; cf. 5:17–18; 10:33–38) echoes the Shema, the basic confession of Judaism, whose first word in Deut. 6:4 is shema‘ (Hb. “hear”). Jesus’ words thus amount to a claim to deity. Hence, the Jews pick up stones to put him to death. Jesus’ unity with the Father is later said to constitute the basis on which Jesus’ followers are to be unified (John 17:22). As in 1:1, here again the basic building blocks of the doctrine of the Trinity emerge: “I and the Father” implies more than one person in the Godhead, but “are one” implies that God is one being.*​ *Crossway Bibles: The ESV Study Bible. Wheaton, IL : Crossway Bibles, 2008, S. 2044*
​ 

*معتقدش تعرف ايه العلاقة بينهم لانك متعرفش كلمة واحد المذكورة فى الشما " الرب الهنا رب واحد " عبريا ايه علاقتها بالموضوع اصلا

لما تكبر يا صنغننة انتى هقولك *


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يونيو 2012)

*I and My Father are One (the Greek Text says, “We are One”; these simple words destroy the teaching of those who deny the distinction of persons in the Godhead, and those who question the Deity of Christ).*​ *Swaggart, Jimmy: The Expositor's Study Bible. Baton Rouge, LA : World Evangelism Press, 2005, S. 1869

**النص اليونانى يقول نحن واحد و هذه الكلمات البسيطة تدمر تعليم هؤلاء منكرى تميز الاقانيم فى الالوهة وهؤلاء المتسألين عن الوهية المسيح   *​
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (28 يونيو 2012)

رائع جداً أستاذ *apostle.paul *بالمناسبة يا حارس العقيدة , قد أثبتنا ان المقصود هو الوحدة الجوهرية فى خلال الحوار ( اذا كنت متابعه ) من النصوص الكتابية و سياق النص


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

> * يقول صديقنا مولكا في مداخلته التي ظن فيها أنه أنهى الموضوع:*


1. أنا لا أظن يا عزيزي في هذه الأمور، أنا أقرر 
2. من قال أني بهذه المشاركة انهيت الموضوع؟ الموضوع منتهي قبل أن يبدأ لأنه محسوم بكل الوسائل المتاحة للبحث!! بل حتى قبل أن اتكلم في هذه النقطة أصلاً! فالموضوع منتهي..



> الكلمة لغويا لا تعني واحد في الجوهر واتحداك ان تخرج ذلك من أي قاموس


واضح أنك ضعيف في فهم كلامي، من قال أن الكلمة في حد ذاتها تعني "واحد في الجوهر" لكي تتحداني لأثبت هذا؟ أليس من المنطقي أن تثبت الإدعاء أولا على أني قلته، ثم تتحداني في أن اثبت إدعائي!! أم انك تريد إثبات شيء لم أدعيه أصلا!!



الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟ لا أعتقد، عموما أتمنى أن ترينا أدلتك لأن القسم ليس للكلام بل للأدلة..



> * ثانيا : كل ما في الموضوع أن كلمة واحد الواردة كما قال لا تعني شخصا واحدا بل شيئا واحدا (one thing) واجتهد الرجل في جعل هذا الشئ هو الطبيعة والجوهر !!*


1. لعلك لم تلحظ كلمة Identity أو لاحظتها وغضضت الطرف عنها لشيء ما في نفسك  تشجع عزيزي.. ما معنى هذه الكلمة الإنجليزية؟
2. جميل جدا موضوع "إجتهد الرجل" ينقصه أن تقول لي، فإن أصاب فله أجران، وإن لم يصب فله اجر!! وتتبها بـ"كلٌ يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا صاحب هذا القبر"!! عزيزي، هل أنت متأثر بالتفاسير الإسلامية؟ من قال انه اجتهد؟ ألم تقرأ  but essential unity ؟ أنا أعرف مقدار الصعوبة التي تواجهك ولكن للاسف، لا مهرب من الكلام على الإطلاق، كما ان كلامك نفسه بلا قيمة لأنك لست جهة معتبرة، أحضر لي كلام العلماء اللغويون لنرى ماذا قالوا ودع كلامك لك ، فلن اسمح به في الموضوع ..




> فحصْر الكلمة thing في الجوهر والطبيعة فقط خطأ


ومن قال أنه حصر أصلا؟!! ولا تزعل نفسك، خليها : الجوهر والطبيعة والقوة (كما أرشدتنا إليها بنفسك فيما بعد  )





> *, بل علينا أن نرجع للسياق لنعرف معنى واحد..*


لا، ليس عليك شيء، انت عليك ان تضع الأدلة التي تراها في صالحك ولا تضع كلامك ، فالمنتدى ليس للدردشة..



> * مش كده يامولكا ؟؟* :flowers:


لأ ، مش كدا 



> *لنستعرض سويا كلاما مهما يؤيد ما قلت:*
> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one"  is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union,  but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and  the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection.*​


من المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا المسموح لك في دينك هنا؟!!

تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:



_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any* union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_ that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.* The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.




هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..




> *وايضا نلقي نظرة على هذا الكلام الهام:*
> *Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*​*I  and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the  original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two  persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.  There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been  given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be  plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father's  hands, as if they had not been given out of them. "Neither have they,"  says He; "though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own  almighty hands as ever-they cannot be, and when given to Me they are  not, given away from Himself; for He and I HAVE ALL IN COMMON." Thus it  will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing  here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without  which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the "We  are" condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in  the Godhead), while the "one" (as explained) condemns the Arians (who  denied the unity of their essence).*​


صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:



*I and my Father are one*—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “_Are_” is in the _masculine_ gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “_one_” is _neuter_—“_one thing._” Perhaps “_one interest_” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into _His own_ hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of _His Father’s_ hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “_Neither have they,_” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they _cannot be,_ and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though _oneness of essence_ is not the precise thing here affirmed, *that truth is *_*the basis of what is affirmed**,*_* without which it would not be true.* And Augustine was right in saying the “_We are_” condemns the _Sabellians_ (who denied the _distinction of Persons_ in the Godhead), *while the “**one**”* (as explained) condemns the _Arians_ (who denied the *unity of their essence*).
﻿​ Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). _A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments_. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30).



هل تقرأ -فضلا- ما تنقل؟! الرجل يوافق أغسطينوس في أن كلمة "واحد" هنا تدحض فكر الأريوسيين الذي ينكرون وحدانية الجوهر بين الآب والإبن!!

فما هذا الذي تفعله انت الآن؟ هل طلبنا منك أدلة لصالحنا؟ دع الأدلة التي لصالحنا لنا، فنحن على تمام الإستعداد لإغراقك بها، وإنتبه فقط للادلة التي تعتقد أنها لصحالك!!!



> *يعني كما  نرى أن الكلمة قد تعني أي وحدة كما ورد في الكلام السابق*


هذا كلامك أنت "الفارغ" لأنه مقتطع، فلماذا لا تترجم لنا النص الذي أتيت به لتري للقاريء ما نقلت؟ تفضل!



> * وكما قلنا أن  القول بأن الشئ هو الطبيعة والجوهر هو اجتهاد ليس إلا ..*


وهذا كلام فارغ لم (ولن ولا) يثبت على الإطلاق، ونحن فيها الآن، فحاول وأريني كل ما تملك :spor22:

​ 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

*دكتور يوحنا*، دعه الآن من موضوع الشهادة اليهودية لانه ربما لا يفهمها، فلا تثقل عليه أكثر من هذا، فالرجل ينقل لنا ما يناقض كلامه ليأتي بعدها ليكتب ما يشاء!!


عبد المسيح حبيبي، تابع هذا الحوار لأنه سيكون مفيد إن كان حارس العقيدة مستواه على الأقل جيد، فسيحدث في هذا الحوار شيء جميل ستراه فيما بعد.. فتابع ولا تشارك بعد إذنك..


----------



## حارس العقيدة (28 يونيو 2012)

*عودة من جديد بحمد الله
تحية إلى الأصدقاء المسيحيين وكل من يتابع هذا الموضوع
وأهلا بالمحاور مولكا والمحاور apostle paul
أقول فقط للزميلين لا تفقدا أعصابكما ..*



> لجنة الان اى تى بايبل بتجتهد
> على اساس انها من الاسرائيليات ولا الطبرى بيفسر؟؟؟؟؟؟





> انت ايه اللى حشرك فى الموضوع دا





> لما تكبر يا صنغننة انتى هقولك





> من المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا المستوح لك في دينك هنا؟!!



*فلنرتق بحوارنا قليلا يامحاوري المنتدى..
الزميلان المحترمان لم يقتربا تماما مما أوردت أنا مطلقا 
سأعرض ما أتيت به وسأقوم أنا أيضا بترجمته لعله يتضح أكثر*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible​**I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*​*وترجمة هذا الكلام

أنا والآب واحد .. والكلمة المترجمة (واحد) ليست في المذكر بل في الجنس المحايد وهي تعبر عن الاتحاد ولكن ليس الطبيعة الدقيقة لهذا الاتحاد فربما تعبر عن أي وحدة ولكي نعرف النوع المعين المقصود لتلك الوحدة نستنتجه من الاتصال.
*
*فلم يقترب الزميلان المحترمان من هذا الكلام مطلقا كل ما هناك أن الزميل قال:*

*



			هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لماذا لم تعلق يازميل على ما جاء في بدايته أنا أعرف جيدا أنه يؤيد وحدة الجوهر لكنه ياعزيزي قال ذلك بعدما قال أنه لا سبيل لمعرفتها الا من خلال الرجوع الى السياق انما الكلمة (واحد) لوحدها لا تحدد نوعية الوحدة  وهذا الذي لم أر تعليقك عليه 
والمضحك الحقيقة مما جئت به أنت عندما أكملت الاقتباس :*

*



			In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*يقول انه من الممكن ان نفهم الوحدة على أنها في القصد والخطة والكلمات تحتمل هذا المعنى وبهذه الكيفية تم فهمها بواسطة Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer وآخرون...*



> *صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:*



*نعم قرأته ياعزيزي وأعرف أنه يؤيد وحدة الجوهر لكن هلا نظرت في بداية كلامه وعلقت على ما جاء فيه:*
*
“Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying​فكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد على الرغم من أن الفعل (يكون) في الوضع المذكر وهذا يعني أن كلمة (واحد) تعني (شئ واحد) ربما (اهتمام واحد) كما يعبر تقريبا فحوى الكلام..

فكلا الاقتباسين يؤيدان الرجوع إلى سياق الكلام لفهم معنى الوحدة .. لماذا؟؟
لأن كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد تعني (شئ واحد) أيا كان هذا الشئ ممكن يكون وحدة جوهر زي ما بيتعتقد حضرتك يااستاذ مولكا أنت واستاذ apostle لكن ممكن تكون أي وحدة تانية ( خطة أو قصد أو اهتمام واحد)
وده اللي فهمه برضو هؤلاء Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer وآخرون
فالكلمة (واحد) مختلف في معنى وحدتها فليس هناك حسم في المسألة ياعزيزي
تحياتي.. *


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2012)

> *لأن كلمة (واحد) في الوضع  المحايد تعني (شئ واحد) أيا كان هذا الشئ ممكن يكون وحدة جوهر زي ما  بيتعتقد حضرتك يااستاذ مولكا أنت واستاذ apostle لكن ممكن تكون أي وحدة  تانية ( خطة أو قصد أو اهتمام واحد)*


*“We are one substance (ἕν). Though two persons, the two are one substance or essence

ومين اصلا معترض ن الوحدة بين الاب والمسيح فى القوة والهدف والاهتمام والقصد وكللللللللللللللل شئ 


لكن دا مش المقصود بالنص لان الشخصين المذكورين فى النص مشخصنين ولهم كيان حقيقى ولما يعبر شخص منهم على وحدته بالاخر هيعبر بطريقين
انه هو نفس الشخص الاخر .................. وهنا كان استخدم كلمة واحد مذكرا 
او هو والشخص الاخر من نفس الجنس ............... ويستخدمها محايد



لكن لو عايز يقصد بالاتفاق فى هدف او خلافه وليس له كيان حقيقى سيقول
انا والاب متفقين .نريد انا والاب ..........قررنا انا والاب 
وحتى فى هذة التركيبات لا يمكن ان يقترن شخص غير الهى فى قرار او هدف او خلافه مشخص الهى مطلق


كلمة واحد بتعبر عن وحدة كيان حقيقى  لشخصين متميزين لهم كيانات مشخصنة حقيقة 

يا ابنى انت مش متعلم اصلا علشان تكلمنا روح اتعلم الاول وبعدين تعالى كلمنا 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

> * أقول فقط للزميلين لا تفقدا أعصابكما ..*


لا يوجد ما يجعلنا نفقدها 



> * الزميلان المحترمان لم يقتربا تماما مما أوردت أنا مطلقا *


هذا على اساس أننا سنقترب إلى كلامك بالعصا؟! لا داعي للكذب يا زميل، فلو لديك ما ترد به حاول الرد، فقد فندت كلامك كله حرفيا تقريباً.. وفي الجزء الاول أنت بترت النصوص 

فهل لم تر ردي عليك وتدعي اني لم ارد؟!! هذه مشكلتك..




> * أنا والآب واحد .. والكلمة المترجمة (واحد) ليست في المذكر بل في الجنس المحايد  وهي تعبر عن الاتحاد ولكن ليس الطبيعة الدقيقة لهذا الاتحاد فربما تعبر عن  أي وحدة ولكي نعرف النوع المعين المقصود لتلك الوحدة نستنتجه من الاتصال.*


لا اعرف كيف تريدنا أن نقترب!! يعني ما معنى الإقتراب لديك؟ هل مثلا نأخذ صورة بجانب الكلام كي نكون إقتربنا؟ 
فكيف لم أقترب أنا وانا اثبت انك بترت النصوص ووضعت النص كاملا بدون بترك وقمت بالتظليل على الكلام التالي لهذا الكلام!! فكيف لم اقترب؟!! هلا عرفت لنا هذا الإقتراب الذي تتحدث عنه! عجبي!



> *فلم يقترب الزميلان المحترمان من هذا الكلام مطلقا كل ما هناك أن الزميل قال:*


للمرة الثانية تكذب؟ هل هذا ما قلته فقط؟
ألم تر :



> من  المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن  ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا  المسموح لك في دينك هنا؟!!
> 
> تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
> 
> ...


كل هذا لم تراه وتقفز الى آخر جملة للتعليق الاول!! ثم تأتي لتقول اني لم اقترب!!



> *لماذا لم تعلق يازميل على ما جاء في بدايته*


والنبي علقت!! ولكن تعليقي هو بإيضاح كل الكلام ثم تبيان كل كلامه ، وليس بأن آخذ جزء ثم ارد عليه من كلامه في حين أن كلامه هو نفسه يسحق فكرك، فما الداعي ان ارد على جزء طالما كلامه هو نفسه بشحمه ولحمه يرد عليك في الجزء الذي لم تضعه!! فتكفلت انا بوضعه، وهذا رد عليك، هل عرفت كيف رددت عليك؟



> * أنا أعرف جيدا أنه يؤيد وحدة الجوهر*


لا لا، انا لا اتكلم عن معرفتك، انت لست العامل المؤثر في الموضوع اصلا، انا اثبت لك لغويا ونصيا وآبائيا، وحتى الآن من كلامك انت فقط!! فتدبر!



> *لكنه ياعزيزي قال ذلك بعدما  قال أنه لا سبيل لمعرفتها الا من خلال الرجوع الى السياق انما الكلمة  (واحد) لوحدها لا تحدد نوعية الوحدة  وهذا الذي لم أر تعليقك عليه *



لا اعرف، هل تقصد الكلمة بشكل منفصل عن الجملة ؟ لو تقصد ذلك فانا لم اقل هذا اصلا لكي يكون محل حوار! بل ورددت عليك ايضا في المشاركة السابقة بالحرف وقلت:



> واضح  أنك ضعيف في فهم كلامي، من قال أن الكلمة في حد ذاتها تعني "واحد في  الجوهر" لكي تتحداني لأثبت هذا؟ أليس من المنطقي أن تثبت الإدعاء أولا على  أني قلته، ثم تتحداني في أن اثبت إدعائي!! أم انك تريد إثبات شيء لم أدعيه  أصلا!!
> 
> 
> 
> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك  فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن  فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح  (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟ لا أعتقد، عموما أتمنى أن ترينا أدلتك لأن القسم ليس  للكلام بل للأدلة..



أما لو تقصد ان الكلمة في هذا النص بهذا التركيب لا تعني وحدانية الجوهر، فهذا قد رددت عليك فيه من مرجع لي، ومن مرجعين لك..



> *يقول انه من الممكن ان نفهم الوحدة على أنها في القصد والخطة والكلمات تحتمل هذا المعنى وبهذه الكيفية تم فهمها بواسطة Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer وآخرون...*


أكمل عزيزي، أكمل:


1st. The question in debate *was not* about his being united with the Father *in plan* *and counsel*, but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.




> *نعم قرأته ياعزيزي وأعرف أنه يؤيد وحدة الجوهر لكن هلا نظرت في بداية كلامه وعلقت على ما جاء فيه:*


يا عزيزي، انا فعلا علقت بأن أوضحت لك "باقي كلامــــــــــه" هل ترى أنه نفسه القائل بداية الكلام ونهايته!!!؟

الرجل بنفسه يوافق على كلام أغسطينوس الذي يقول فيه أن كلمة "هين" هنا ترد على الأريوسيين الذين يعارضون "وحدانية الجوهر"، هو يوااااااافق على هذا الكلام!! وهذا الكلام كان دليله حرفي، كان دليله نصي، كان دليله "داخل النص"، هل فهمت كلامي الآن؟ ويقول ان المسيح نفسه اكدها! رجاء راجع الملون من كلامي فهو ملون أصلا لك وليس لي!



> *فكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد على الرغم من أن الفعل (يكون) في الوضع المذكر وهذا يعني أن كلمة (واحد) تعني (شئ واحد) ربما (اهتمام واحد) كما يعبر تقريبا فحوى الكلام..*


عزيزي، انا ايضا يمكنني ان اقول نفس الكلام على المسلمين! انهم يفسرون هذا النص بحسب النص نفسه على أنه وحدة المشيئة والإرادة،..إلخ!!

لكن هل هذا صحيح؟ أثبتنا إلى الآن أن الإبن والآب واحد في الجوهر والطبيعة والقوة (من كلامك)..


وطبعا انا مش معارض على أي وحدة تاني، قل ما شئت..



> * فكلا الاقتباسين يؤيدان الرجوع إلى سياق الكلام لفهم معنى الوحدة .. لماذا؟؟*


خطأ، كلا الإقتباسين أثبتنا ما قلته انا بالأدلة، حرفيا من النص..



> * لأن كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد تعني (شئ واحد) أيا كان هذا الشئ ممكن  يكون وحدة جوهر زي ما بيتعتقد حضرتك يااستاذ مولكا أنت واستاذ apostle لكن  ممكن تكون أي وحدة تانية ( خطة أو قصد أو اهتمام واحد)*


وأنا لا اعارض أي وحدة أخرى أصلا  ، انتم من تعترضون على نوع او أكثر من الوحدة فأثبتناه لكم، لكن كون أن النص يحمل أكثر من معنى -كلهم في النص- حرفياً وحسب السياق فأنا لا اعترض على هذا، بل أنتم..

أبسطهالك عشان لو مافهمتش كلامي،

انا موافق على كل أنواع الوحدة (إلا نوع واحد)، حلو كدا؟ واحد في الجوهر والمشئية والطبيعة والقوة والعظمة والسلطان ووووو... حلو؟ حلو


انت بقى مش موافق على ان النص به: وحدانية الجوهر، فعليك أن تثبت ان النص لا يوجد به هذا النوع، وهذا أثبته أنا واثبته أنت أيضاً، والقادم أحلى..



> * وده اللي فهمه برضو هؤلاء Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer وآخرون*


هات كلامهم بشكل لغوي 



> * فالكلمة (واحد) مختلف في معنى وحدتها فليس هناك حسم في المسألة ياعزيزي*


بل هناك حسم تمام، فهى تعني واحد في الجوهر، عايز وحدة تاني؟ واحد في المشيئة؟ تمام، عايز واحد في الإرادة؟ تمام..


لكن هل لا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟ أرني أدلتك....


رجاء، اعطني أدلة وأكثر ما أريده الأدلة...


​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يونيو 2012)

*الموضوع وبغاية السهولة

لما اقول انا ومولكا واحد

مولكا مش هدف وانا مش هدف
انا شخص ومولكا شخص

لما اقول انا ومولكا واحد يبقى الوحدة بتنصب على طبيعة المشار اليهم
وطالما المشار اليهم اشخاص 
فالواحد منصب على وحدة شخصهم

وطالما هو عايز يقول انهم شخصين مختلفين باستخدام كلمة واحد فى حالتها المحادية اذن لغويا هو يقصد وحدتهم فى الكيان وليس الشخصانية 

دا كلام علماء اللغة وتركيب الجملة الدقيق

حد فاهم حاجة؟ 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يونيو 2012)

أراك ليلا، ولكن جهز الأدلة.. فانت رجل علمي!


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **1 **)*..​ 
In verse 28 Jesus has spoken about his own love for the sheep; in verse 29 about his Father’s love. No one shall snatch them out of the Son’s hand nor out of the Father’s hand, for they are more precious than all others. Hence, with respect to this protecting care, Son (verse 28) and Father (verse 29) are _one_. Therefore Jesus says, *I and the Father, we are one.*​ However, inasmuch as in other passages it is clearly taught that the oneness is a matter not only of outward operation but also (and basically) *of inner essence* (see especially 5:18 but also 1:14, 18; 3:16), it is clear that also here nothing less than this can have been meant. Certainly if Son and Father are _one_ essentially, then when Jesus states, “I and the Father, we are one,” *he cannot merely mean, “We are one in providing protective care for the sheep.*” The economic trinity rests forever upon the essential trinity (see on 1:14 and 1:18).​ Note how carefully both the diversity of the persons *and the unity of the essence* is expressed here. Jesus says, “I and the Father.” Hence, he clearly speaks about _two_ persons. And this plurality is shown also by the verb (one word in Greek) “_we_-are” (*ἐσμεν*). These two persons never become one _person_. Hence, Jesus does not say, “We are _one person”_ (*εἶς*), *but he says, “We are one substance (**ἕν)*. Though two _persons,_ *the two are one substance or essence*.
​ Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). _Vol. 1-2_: _New Testament commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John_. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (2:125-126). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 2 )..
*Now the Lord Jesus added a further claim to *equality with God*: *“I and My Father are one.”* Here the thought probably is that Christ and the *Father are one* *in power*. Jesus had just been speaking about the power that protects Christ’s sheep. Therefore, He added the explanation that His power *is the same *as the power of God the Father. Of course the same is true of all the other attributes of Deity. The Lord Jesus Christ is God in the fullest sense and is equal with the Father in every way.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 3 )..

*“One” asserts not the identity (as a single Person) but the *essential unity* of the Father and the Son.
​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1_Believer's Study Bible_. 1997, c1995. C1991 Criswell Center for Biblical Studies. (electronic ed.) (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

​


----------



## حارس العقيدة (29 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عودة من جديد بحمد الله .. وتحية إلى الأصدقاء المسيحيين
نبدأ الرد بعون الله بعد الإطلاع على مشاركة الزميلين:*




> ومين اصلا معترض ن الوحدة بين الاب والمسيح فى القوة والهدف والاهتمام والقصد وكللللللللللللللل شئ



*أنا لم أقل أن الوحدة في كل شئ أن قلت أنها تحتمل أكثر من معنى للوحدة ولا يمكن أن تجزم بأن الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر إلا بعد الرجوع للسياق .. فكلمة (واحد) لغويا لا تعني وحدة الجوهر بل تعني أي وحدة وهذا ما تم إثباته ..*




> يا ابنى انت مش متعلم اصلا علشان تكلمنا روح اتعلم الاول وبعدين تعالى كلمنا



مش متعلم إزاي ده أنا خريج جامعي ولا لازم أكون دبلوم صنايع عشان أكلمك يعني



> فكيف لم أقترب أنا وانا اثبت انك بترت النصوص ووضعت النص كاملا بدون بترك وقمت بالتظليل على الكلام التالي لهذا الكلام!! فكيف لم اقترب؟!! هلا عرفت لنا هذا الإقتراب الذي تتحدث عنه! عجبي!



*لو تتكلم عن بتر الاقتباس الأول فأنا لم أبتر الاقتباس الثاني في نفس المداخلة مع علمي بأنه في النهاية تأييد فكرة وحدة الجوهر ولكن أنت ضربت بما جاء في الاقتباس عرض الحائط كل ما فعلت أنت كما قلت أكملت وظللت في التكملة الجزء الذي يرجح وحدة الجوهر .. وقلت لك أن يازميلي المحاور أنا لا أنفي تأييد كلا الاقتباسين لفكرة وحدة الجوهر وهذا ما اقتبسته أنا بنفسي في الاقتباس الثاني فلا توهم القارئ بفكرة البتر لأنك أنت من قلت بنفسك عن الاقتباس الثاني:*




> صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:



*فلماذا لم أبتر ما يقول بوحدة الجوهر في الاقتباس الثاني هذا لو أردت إخفاء شئ!!!*



> من المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا المسموح لك في دينك هنا؟!!



*لا ياعزيزي أنا لا أكذب لكي يزداد مجد الله*



> تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:



*وهل قلت أنا أنه ينكر أن النص يتكلم عن وحدة الجوهر ففي الاقتباس الثاني أتيت أنا بكلام الرجل عن وحدة الجوهر وتأييده لهذا الرأي فلا تتعب نفسك ياعزيزي*




> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟ لا أعتقد، عموما أتمنى أن ترينا أدلتك لأن القسم ليس للكلام بل للأدلة..



*لا ياعزيزي الكلمة في هذا النص يازميلي المحاور لا تعني جزما بأنها وحدة جوهر بل تعني أي وحدة فقد تكون مثلا وحدة في القصد أو الهدف أو الخطة كما بينا سالفا .. ولا سبيل لمعرفة ذلك إلا بالرجوع للسياق..*




> وأنا لا اعارض أي وحدة أخرى أصلا ، انتم من تعترضون على نوع او أكثر من الوحدة فأثبتناه لكم، لكن كون أن النص يحمل أكثر من معنى -كلهم في النص- حرفياً وحسب السياق فأنا لا اعترض على هذا، بل أنتم..
> أبسطهالك عشان لو مافهمتش كلامي،
> انا موافق على كل أنواع الوحدة (إلا نوع واحد)، حلو كدا؟ واحد في الجوهر والمشئية والطبيعة والقوة والعظمة والسلطان ووووو... حلو؟ حلو
> انت بقى مش موافق على ان النص به: وحدانية الجوهر، فعليك أن تثبت ان النص لا يوجد به هذا النوع، وهذا أثبته أنا واثبته أنت أيضاً، والقادم أحلى..



*أخيرا اعترفت يامولكا أن النص يحتمل أي معنى للوحدة
جميل يبقى لما نقول أن الكلمة واحد هنا لم تحدد نوعا معينا للوحدة فكيف نعرف المقصود نعرفه باللجوء إلى السياق وهذا ما نقلته لك :*
Barnes' Notes on the Bible
I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection​*ازاي بقي يازميلي المحاور تقول أنها هنا تعني وحدة الجوهر .. فهي قد تعني وحدة أخرى مثلا كوحدة الهدف كل بحسب فهمه لل connection*

In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations​*فهنا يقول أن الوحدة يمكن تفسيرها على أنها وحدة في الخطة وهذا معنى محتمل كما يقول .. إذن ياعزيزي فكل يفهم من النص ما يعجبه فلا يمكن أن تلزمني بوحدة معينة لأن واحد في الوضح المحايد تعنى شئ واحد وليس جوهر واحد ..
وخد على سبيل المثال هذا الرجل لا يرى أن الوحدة المقصودة وحدة الجوهر :*
*Calvin's Commentary*
I and my Father are one. He intended to meet the jeers of the wicked; for they might allege that the power of God did not at all belong to him, so that he could promise to his disciples that it would assuredly protect them. He therefore testifies that his affairs are so closely united to those of the Father, that the Father's assistance will never be withheld from himself and his sheep The ancients made a wrong use of this passage to prove that Christ is (homoousios) of the same essence with the Father. For Christ does not argue about the unity of substance, but about the agreement which he has with the Father, so that whatever is done by Christ will be confirmed by the power of his Father.​*فالرجل يقول لك القدماء أخطأوا حينما استخدموا هذه الفقرة لاثبات وحدة الجوهر .. 
فعليه نكرر , لا تستطيع أن تلزمني [ان الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر ياعزيزي فأنا أرجع إلى السياق ثم استطيع من خلاله أن أعين المقصود مثلما قلت لك:*
*It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*​



> لكن هل لا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟ أرني أدلتك....



*أجيب لك دليل أنها لا تعني واحد في الجوهر هههههههههه ياعزيزي أنت عليك إثبات أنها تعني واحد في الجوهر 
يبقى تلخيص سريع للقارئ كده..
عزيزي القارئ إن كلمة واحد هنا لا تعني شخصا واحدا لأنها جاءت في الوضع المحايد وليس ت مذكرة فإنها تعني شيئا واحدا فالنص لا يحدد ولمعرفة نوع الوحدة عليك الرجوع إلى السياق.*
*ودمتم سالمين*


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2012)

*عذرا حارس العقيدة ، مبيعرفش يرد علينا فبيختار كملتين وبيحاول يرد عليهم جاهدا وبرضة بيفشل 



*


> *أنا لم أقل أن الوحدة في كل شئ  أن قلت أنها تحتمل أكثر من معنى للوحدة ولا يمكن أن تجزم بأن الوحدة  المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر إلا بعد الرجوع للسياق .. فكلمة (واحد) لغويا لا  تعني وحدة الجوهر بل تعني أي وحدة وهذا ما تم إثباته ..*


*وسبق واثبتنا جهلك فى هذة النقطة لغويا
وان وضع الكلمة بتركيبها الحالى يعنى وحدة الكيان بين شخصين متميزين

متعدش نفسك*



> مش متعلم إزاي ده أنا خريج جامعي ولا لازم أكون دبلوم صنايع عشان أكلمك يعني


*فى فى مصر بيتخرج كل سنة ملايين طلبة جامعيين وقاعدين على القهاوى 

هو انت شايفنا بنتكلم فى مجال لدراسة جامعية؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

انت جاهل فى المسيحيه ومش متعلم علشان تكلمنا انت طفل صغير محتاج نبدأ معاك من ابجديات اللاهوت المسيحى *

*والى هنا انتهى الكلام وترك كل كلاممممممممممممممممممى 

فعلى ماذا سارد اذن؟*
*
وعلى رائ الاغنبية الشهيرة " اندهلى حد كبير اكلمه " *


----------



## apostle.paul (29 يونيو 2012)

> *لكن دا مش المقصود بالنص لان الشخصين المذكورين فى النص مشخصنين ولهم كيان حقيقى ولما يعبر شخص منهم على وحدته بالاخر هيعبر بطريقين
> انه هو نفس الشخص الاخر .................. وهنا كان استخدم كلمة واحد مذكرا
> او هو والشخص الاخر من نفس الجنس ............... ويستخدمها محايد
> 
> ...






> *الموضوع وبغاية السهولة
> 
> لما اقول انا ومولكا واحد
> 
> ...



*منتظرين كلام العلماء لكى ينفى ما اثبتناه بكلام العلماء

هل لديك دليل واحد ينفى ما قولناه واثبتناه بكلام العلماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 4 )..

**I and my Father are one.*] If Jesus Christ were not God, could he have said these words without being guilty of blasphemy? It is worthy of remark that Christ does not say, _I and_ my_ Father_, which _my_ our translation very improperly supplies, and which in this place would have conveyed a widely different meaning: for then it would imply that the _human_ nature of Christ, of which _alone_, I conceive, God is ever said to be the Father in ******ure, was _equal_ to _the Most High_: but he says, speaking then _*as God* over all, I and _the_ Father_, *εγω και ο πατηρ εν εσμεν*-the Creator of all things, the Judge of all men, the Father of the spirits of all flesh-_are_ one, one in _nature_, *one in all the attributes of Godhead, and one in all the operations of those attributes*: and so it is evident the Jews understood him.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Clarke, A. (1999). _Clarke's Commentary: John_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Jn 10:30). Albany, OR: Ages Software.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

> *أنا لم أقل أن الوحدة في كل شئ  أن قلت أنها تحتمل أكثر من معنى للوحدة ولا يمكن أن تجزم بأن الوحدة  المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر إلا بعد الرجوع للسياق*


وأثبتنا خطأك، وانت نفسك لم تثبت كلامك، وبالتالي لا مجال لتكرار هذا الإدعاء مرة أخرى، قدم ادلتك ولا تفدم كلامك..



> *فكلمة (واحد) لغويا لا تعني وحدة الجوهر بل تعني أي وحدة..*


سألتك عن أي مكان تتحدث؟ هل بشكل عام؟ فسألتك عن الإدعاء أصلا لكي نرى من قاله ونثبته.. لكن لو تتكلم على النص هذا تحديدا فتم فعلا اثبات هذا حرفياً، ولا أظنك لا تقرأ..




> * وهذا ما تم إثباته *


ما تم اثباته الى الآن عن طريقك هو ان المسيح والآب واحد في القوة، نشكرك 




> *لو تتكلم عن بتر الاقتباس الأول فأنا لم أبتر الاقتباس الثاني في نفس المداخلة *


اية دا؟ هو انت كمان عايز تبتر الإقتباس التاني هو كمان؟ يعني انت بتحلل بترك للأول بعدم بترك للثاني!؟ عموما التاني انت ماكنتش قرأت اللي فيه للنهاية بدليل انك لم ترد بكلمة واحدة على ما وضعته من كلامك انت..(الإقتباسين).. فعذر أقبح من ذنب، الاول بترته والثاني لم تقرأه أصلا..



> *مع علمي بأنه في النهاية تأييد فكرة وحدة الجوهر*


هذا كذب لانك لم تعلق بعدها لتنقد الكلام، لان كلام العالم نفسه الذي تستشهد به قد خالفك نصياً واتفق مع كلامنا حرفياً..



> * ولكن أنت ضربت بما جاء في الاقتباس عرض الحائط *


انا الى الآن ارد على كل ما تقول بشكل شبة حرفي! ما هو هذا الذي ضربت به عرض الحائط؟



> *كل ما فعلت أنت كما قلت أكملت وظللت في التكملة الجزء الذي يرجح وحدة الجوهر*


لا لا لا، يبدو انك غير فاهم لما اقوم انا بتظليله! انا لا أظلل لأريك أن رأيي في الإقتباس! لا، انا اظلل لأريك أن العالم الذي تستشهد به أنت نفسه، هو نفسه بشحمه بلحمه يخالفك حرفيا ويوافقني حرفياً... ومع ذلك تستشهد به على أن هذا رأيه ، وعجبي .



> *وقلت لك أن يازميلي المحاور أنا لا أنفي تأييد كلا الاقتباسين لفكرة وحدة الجوهر وهذا ما اقتبسته أنا بنفسي في الاقتباس الثاني*


قلت لك ان قبولك او نفيك لا قيمة لهما أصلا، الذي له قيمة هنا هو ما ستقدمه من أدلة فقط، فلو قبلت، فلا قيمة لقبولك، ولو رفضت، فلا قيمة لرفضك، لكن الإقتباسين قالا بما اقول انا حرفياً... ومع ذلك تضعهما على أنهما يؤيدانك...



> *فلا توهم القارئ بفكرة البتر *


أوهم؟ هو انت مابترتش؟!! انت بتقول اية!



> *لأنك أنت من قلت بنفسك عن الاقتباس الثاني:*


ايوة، دا عن التاني، اللي انت مابترتش فيه، لكن بترت في الأول!! هو عدم بترك في الثاني ينفي بترك في الأول؟!! جديدة دي..



> *فلماذا لم أبتر ما يقول بوحدة الجوهر في الاقتباس الثاني هذا لو أردت إخفاء شئ!!!*


لانك لم تقرأ او لم تفهم أو لم تدرك أن الكلام الذي وضعته يرفض كلامك حرفيا ويوافق كلامي حرفياً...



> *لا ياعزيزي أنا لا أكذب لكي يزداد مجد الله*


أنا اعلم أنك لا تكذب ليزداد مجد الله، ولكنك تكذب لأن هذه مسموح به في دينك..



> *وهل قلت أنا أنه ينكر أن النص يتكلم عن وحدة الجوهر*


وهل قلت انك قلت هذا ؟ انا اضع ما بترته ، أي ما اخفيته عن القاريء..

فليس مهم ان تنفي ، ولكن المهم ان تضع كلام الرجل كاملاً..


> *ففي الاقتباس الثاني أتيت أنا بكلام الرجل عن وحدة الجوهر وتأييده لهذا الرأي فلا تتعب نفسك ياعزيزي*


تم الرد..



> *لا ياعزيزي الكلمة في هذا النص يازميلي المحاور لا تعني جزما بأنها وحدة جوهر*


مرة أخيرة، أنا اثبتها حرفيا من كلام عالم أستاذ لغة يونانية متخصص، كلامك لا قيمة له، لا اريد أن ارى كلام لك بدون أدلة، لو لديك أدلة تقول بما تريد أن تقول، فوفر كلامك وضع الأدلة..


تكرارك لنفس الكلام مرة أخرى بدون أدلة يعني أنك تتعمد مخالفة كلامي، وفي هذه الحالة سوف أقوم بتحرير هذا الجزء من مشاركتك، فلو تريد تصويرها فصورها مباشرة..



> * بل تعني أي وحدة فقد تكون مثلا وحدة في القصد أو الهدف أو الخطة كما بينا سالفا*


لم تبين شيء!، وبفرض الجدل، نحن لا نعترض على هذه الانواع أصلا!! لكن انت من تعترض على نوع معين، فهل الكلمة، لا تعطي هذا النوع من الوحدة؟ *هذا هو ما أطلب منك إثباته..*



> *ولا سبيل لمعرفة ذلك إلا بالرجوع للسياق..*


على العكس، قد أثبتنا ذلك من النص نفسه، وطبعا السياق يؤكد على نفس الشيء، ولكن هنا نتحدث عن النص حرفياً وقد كان واثبتنا كلامنا...



> *أخيرا اعترفت يامولكا أن النص يحتمل أي معنى للوحدة*


من قال هذا الكلام؟!! انا قلت "انا موافق على كل أنواع الوحدة (إلا نوع واحد)، حلو كدا؟" فين كلمة "النص" دي؟!!

رجاء، عندما تنسب لي كلاما قم بالإقتباس المباشر له لأنك في الغالب لا تفهم كلامي كما لا تفهم أيضا كلام العلماء، سواء الإنجليزي أو اليوناني..



> *جميل يبقى لما نقول أن الكلمة واحد هنا لم تحدد نوعا معينا للوحدة*


لما تقول كدا ، يبقى كلامك كلام فارغ  ليه؟ لاننا اثبتناها بالفعل حرفياً من النص كما بينّا..
الكلمة حددت فعلا الوحدة في الجوهر..

وقد شرحت هذا لك يونانياً..



> *فكيف نعرف المقصود نعرفه باللجوء إلى السياق وهذا ما نقلته لك :*


ألم يتم الرد على هذا؟ ألا تجد ما تقوله فتكرر نفس الكلمات؟



> Barnes' Notes on the Bible
> I and my Father are one - The word  translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It  expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection​




تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:



_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the  connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father  were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_  that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,  Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.*  The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they  took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood  him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.




هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة  لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل  يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته  بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون  اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك  عليه..



> *ازاي بقي يازميلي المحاور تقول أنها هنا تعني وحدة الجوهر .. فهي قد تعني وحدة أخرى مثلا كوحدة الهدف كل بحسب فهمه لل connection*


1. أما عن "إزاي" فقد بينتها أكثر من مرة ولم تعلق بكلمة واحدة.
2. اما عن الكونكشن، فقد أوضح نفس الشخص ما هو هذا الكونكشن، وقال:

_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the  connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father  were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_  that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,  Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.*  The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they  took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood  him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.





> *فهنا يقول أن الوحدة يمكن تفسيرها على أنها وحدة في الخطة وهذا معنى محتمل كما يقول ..*


أيضا قد رددت على هذا أيضا، ولم ترد:


> أكمل عزيزي، أكمل:
> 
> 
> 1st. The question in debate *was not* about his being united with the Father *in plan* *and counsel*,  but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his  people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and  devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed  the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this  was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming  equality to God in regard to omnipotence.​



هل سترد هذه المرة أم ستستمر في تجاهل الأدلة وتكرر كلامك المردود عليه؟



> *إذن ياعزيزي فكل يفهم من النص ما يعجبه*


من قال هذا الخرف؟!! قلنا أنها ليست تفاسير إسلامية ليجازى المخطيء بأجر!



> *فلا يمكن أن تلزمني بوحدة معينة لأن واحد في الوضح المحايد تعنى شئ واحد وليس جوهر واحد ..*


أولا: انا لا الزمك بشيء ، فأنت نفسك لا تَلْزَمَني، فكيف أُلزمك؟ انا اثبت لك فقط! انت عاجز عن إثبات كلامك او حتى مجرد نقد كلامي!
ثانياً: هذا الشيء الواحد يونانيا هو الجوهر، لان النص يتحدث عن مذكر وضمير يعود على مذكر (المسيح) وهما كيانات حقيقيّة ثم وضع فعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع ووضع الوحدة بينهما في حالة المحايد، أي انه يجمع الآب والإبن في كيان واحد وفي نفس الوقت لا يضعهما كأقنوم واحد.. هل لا تفهم هذا الكلام؟


> * وخد على سبيل المثال هذا الرجل لا يرى أن الوحدة المقصودة وحدة الجوهر :*


كنت انتظرك فعلا، ولهذا طلبت منك أن تعطنا كلامه.. هل كلام كلفن مقبول لدينا؟!

كلام كلفن لا قيمة له لأسباب كثيرة، من ضمنها انه عارض الآباء صراحة، والسبب الثاني أنه لم يحلل النص يونانيا أصلا ، وهى النقطة محل البحث..

ولكن أنا طلبت منك أن تأتي به لأنه في خلال كلامه نفسه قال ان القدماء (ويقصد الآباء) إستخدموا هذا النص في إثبات وشرح ان الإبن والآب هما "هوموأوسيوس" أي جوهر واحد، وهذا ما كنت اريده منك، أن تأتي لنا بدليل من فمه هو نفسه أن الآباء (الذين يتحدثون اليونانية وغيرها) يقولون بنفس ما نقول اليوم 

فشكرا لك :t33:



> *فالرجل يقول لك القدماء أخطأوا حينما استخدموا هذه الفقرة لاثبات وحدة الجوهر .. *



وهذا هو المطلوب إثباته، أن القدماء (الآباء) استخدموا نفس هذا النص في إثبات وحدة الجوهر، وهذا دليل ثالث من إقتباس ثالث من كلامك :love34:



> *فعليه نكرر , لا تستطيع أن  تلزمني [ان الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر ياعزيزي فأنا أرجع إلى السياق  ثم استطيع من خلاله أن أعين المقصود مثلما قلت لك:*


أولا: انا لا الزمك بشيء ، فأنت نفسك لا تَلْزَمَني، فكيف أُلزمك؟ انا اثبت لك فقط! انت عاجز عن إثبات كلامك او حتى مجرد نقد كلامي!
ثانياً: الحديث عن النص نفسه وليس السياق، وقد أثبتناه، سواء من كلامك أنت (ثلاث مرات) أو من كلامي أنا (مش فاكر كام مرة لغاية دلوقتي)... أما ان تقبل أو ترفض فهذا لا قيمة له لدي...




> *It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*​



الرجل نفسه وضع ما نوع الكونكشن:

​
 _I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the  connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father  were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_  that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,  Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

 *1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

 *2d.*  The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they  took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

 *3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

 *4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

 The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood  him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.



> *أجيب لك دليل أنها لا تعني واحد في الجوهر هههههههههه ياعزيزي أنت عليك إثبات أنها تعني واحد في الجوهر *



ااااه، دا انت مش فاهم اصلا كلامي بقى!

كل العلماء الذين أتيت بهم (بإستثناء كلفن) قالوا هذا حرفياً من خلال النص نفسه وليس السياق (كحد أدنى) وفي مقدمتهم دانيال والاس ، وبالإضافة إلى العلماء الذين وضعت لك إقتباسات من كلامهم، بالإضافة إلى الآباء.. عد معايا

1. إقتباسين منك أنت.
2. 5 إقتباسات مني أنا.
3. الآباء.


وانت نفسك إعترفت وقلت أنك تعرف أن العالمين يقولان بأن الوحدة هنا هى وحدة جوهر..



> *فإنها تعني شيئا واحدا*


هذا الشيء هو الجوهر كما أثبته انت وأنا والآباء..



> *فالنص لا يحدد*


على العكس، النص حدد بدقة وشرحتها أكثر من مرة ولم تعلق، وشرحها دانيال والاس ولم تعلق، وشرحها العلماء الذين أتيت بإقتباسات منهم، حتى كلفن الذي رفض كلام الآباء أثبت أنهم إستخدموها في إثبات وحدة "الجوهر" ...




> *ولمعرفة نوع الوحدة عليك الرجوع إلى السياق.*


لا حاجة للسياق طالما النص يقول بوحدة الجوهر كما اثبت انت وانا والآباء ووكلفن..



> *ودمتم سالمين*


انت ماشي على فين؟ دا لسة الحوار باديء، لسة عايزيين ادلة تاني..
منتظر الادلة عزيزي..


​

​ 
​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 5 )..

*The enormity of the statement, *“﻿I and the Father are one,﻿”* within the context of the Gospel of John is difficult to overstate. There are several reasons for this. First, this is a type of “﻿I am﻿” statement for Jesus, this time “﻿we are.﻿” There is a continued reference to the divine name of Jehovah God, I AM (see comments on ﻿8:58﻿). Second, there is a further divine claim in obvious allusion to the famous _Shema_ of ﻿Deuteronomy 6:4﻿, “﻿Hear O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one.﻿” This was the monotheistic bedrock of the Jewish religion, that there was only one God. Yet Jesus has now included himself in this monotheistic confession. He does not mean that he has achieved some type of mystical unity with God that might be more at home with Hinduism. He is speaking of the very essence of his relationship with the Father, that there is a sameness about them. The theological math here is that 1 + 1 = 1 (cf. ﻿1:1﻿). And yet a third element in this should be noted. Jesus does not say, “﻿I am the Father.﻿” Although he makes a mighty claim here, he continues to maintain a certain level of distinction between the Father and himself.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Bryant, B. H., & Krause, M. S. (1998). _John_. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn 10:30). Joplin, Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.

الصراحة مش عارف، ألوّن هنا أية واسيب أية!
​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 6 )..

*_one._ The Greek is neuter—“one thing,” not “one person.” *The two are one in essence or nature*, but they are not identical persons. This great truth is what warrants Jesus’ “I am” declarations (see 8:24, 28, 58 and note on 6:35; see also 17:21–22).

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Hoeber, R. G. (1997, c1986). _Concordia self-study Bible_. "Lutheran edition of the NIV study Bible" --Foreword. (electronic ed.) (Jn 10:30). St. Louis: Concordia Pub. House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 7 )..

*The meaning is: no one can snatch them out of the hand of My Father, nor, therefore, out of Mine, since, “_the Father and I are one_,” possessing the same Omnipotent *power*, the same identical *Divine nature*, the same Divine will. The reasoning here requires, that our Lord should speak of *unity of power* *and nature*. “_One_,” denotes *unity of nature*. “_Are_,” distinction of persons (St. Augustine, Oratio de Hæres). In answering, He declares more than they asked, viz., that He was not only the Messias, such as they fancied in their minds, but *even God*.  

MacEvilly, J. (1902). _An Exposition of the Gospel of St. John_ (213). Dublin; New York: M. H. Gill & Son; Benziger Brothers.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 8 )..
*​

“I and the Father” preserves the separate individuality of the two Persons in the Godhead; *the word “one”* (GK 1651) *asserts unity of nature or equality* (cf. 1Co 3:8). The Jews were quick to apprehend this statement and reacted by preparing to stone Jesus for blasphemy because he, a man, had asserted that *he was one with God*. For them Jesus’ language did not mean simply agreement of thought or purpose but carried a ****physical *implication of deity*.  

 

Barker, K. L. (1994). _Expositor's Bible Commentary (Abridged)_ (332). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 9 )..

*[_I and the father are one_.] In order to explain how it is that the Father should take as much interest in the sheep as the Son, our Lord here declares, in the plainest and most explicit terms, the deep truth of the essential unity between Himself and His Father. Literally translated, the sentence is, “I and my Father are one thing.” By this, of course, He did not mean that His Father and He were one Person. This would overthrow the doctrine of the Trinity. But He did mean, “I and my eternal Father, though two distinct Persons, and not to be confounded, *are yet one in essence, nature, dignity, power, will, and operation*. Hence, in the matter of securing the safety of my sheep, what I do, my Father does likewise. I do not act independently of Him.”  


Ryle, J. C. (1878). _Expository Thoughts on John, Vol. 2_ (213). New York: Robert Carter & Brothers.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 10 )..

*Ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ Πατὴρ ἓν ἐσμεν, _I and the Father are one_) _One_, *not* merely in agreement of will, *but in unity of power, and so of nature*: for omnipotence is an attribute of the nature [of God]; and His discourse is of the unity of the Father and the Son. In these words of Jesus, the Jews, blind as they were, saw more meaning than Antitrinitarians see in the present day. If the Jews had supposed that Jesus wishes merely to be accounted as a divine man, and not as the Son of God, *who is as truly God* as sons of men are men, they would not have said, _whereas Thou art a man, *thou makest Thyself God*_ [ver. 33]; nor would they have arraigned Him for blasphemy. By the expression, _we are_, Sabellius is refuted:2 by the word, _one_, Arius is refuted;3 see ver. 33, 36, 38, “The Father is in Me, and I in Him.” Comp. the close of ver. 29 with that of 28.﻿4 Especially also the first person of the plural number has a pre-eminent signification, as applied to the Son and Father; Jesus seldom uses it of Himself and men.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 2 Who denied the distinctness of the persons. “_I_ and _the Father_ are.”—E. and T.

3 Who denied the divinity of the Son.—E. and T.

﻿4 “Neither shall any man pluck them out of _My_ hand,”—“No man is able to pluck them out of _My Father’s_ hand:” therefore the Father and Jesus are one.—E. and T.



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4Bengel, J. A. (1860). _Gnomon of the New Testament, Volume 2_ (385). Edinburgh: T&T Clark.

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 يونيو 2012)

الاخ حارس العقيدة نحن مؤمنون ايمان كبير راسخ لا يتزعزع بيسوع المسيح وبالكتاب المقدس اذهب واحرس عقيدتك وابتعد عن عقيدتنا


----------



## حارس العقيدة (29 يونيو 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مرحبا بجيمع القراء الأعزاء من رواد هذا المنتدى مشرفين وأعضاء, مسلمين ومسيحيين..
حقيقة الصدمة من أول مداخلة كانت شديدة للغاية على الزميلين المحاورين فحاولا مستميتين لاثبات أن كلمة ἕν الواردة في نص يوحنا 10:30 تعني واحد في الجوهر في مداخلات مهلهلة جدا .. 
نبدأ بالعزيز apostle paul الذي لم يأت بجديد:*



> وسبق واثبتنا جهلك فى هذة النقطة لغويا
> وان وضع الكلمة بتركيبها الحالى يعنى وحدة الكيان بين شخصين متميزين


*ياعزيزي قرأت جميع مداخلاتك ولم أر لك تعليقا على ما نقلته لك.. كلف نفسك وانظر :*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*لماذا لم تعلق على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! طبعا لأنه يجعلك في موقف محرج تماما كما أحرج أخاك مولكا.*
*وأيضا :*
*he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations*
*لم أر لك تعليقا على هذا الكلام؟؟ لأنه طبعا يحرجك كما أحرج أخاك مولكا من قبل.*
*علق على ما ظللته لك إن كان عندك الجرأة .. ترجم للقارئ وعلق.*



> وطالما هو عايز يقول انهم شخصين مختلفين باستخدام كلمة واحد فى حالتها المحادية اذن لغويا هو يقصد وحدتهم فى الكيان وليس الشخصانية


*اتفق معاك أنها لا تعني شخصا واحدا ولكنها لا تعني كيان واحد بل تعني شئ واحد.*
*فجاء في مداخلة سابقة لك :*



> he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
> Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press


*فعلقت أنت قائلا:*



> فى اليونانى المفروض ان ضمير المتكلم انا وكذلك كلمة الاب كلاهما مذكرين
> فبالتالى كلمة واحد تبقى مذكر
> فى حين ان القديس يوحنا استخدم كلمة واحد فى حالة neuter اى محايدة
> لا هى مذكر ولا هى مؤنث
> ...


*ورددت قبل ذلك وقلت حسب ما جاء في نفس هذا الكلام فكلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد
بالنسبة للمحاور مولكا فلقد أتعب نفسه جدا وأتى باقتباسات كثيرة ليقول للقارئ أن المقصود واحد في الجوهر ..
أتعبت نفسك ياعزيزي فأنا في مداخلتي الأولى والثانية أيضا أتيت بهذا بنفسي.. مرة أخرى من أجل القارئ أضع له اقتباسي:*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father's hands, as if they had not been given out of them. "Neither have they," says He; "though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever-they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I HAVE ALL IN COMMON." Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the "We are" condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the "one" (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence
*مكنش فيه داعي تتعب نفسك يعني وف الآخر يبقى الموضوع في الهوا*
*علق مولكا على الاقتباس الأول الذي أتيت به من Barnes' Notes on the Bible:*



> تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
> هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..


*كل اللي عمله الاستاذ مولكا هو الاتيان بباقي كلام الرجل وأن الرجل يؤكد وحدة الجوهر .. ولم يعلق على ما جاء في بداية كلام الرجل هههههههههههه والله شئ مخزي فعلا
يلا يااستاذنا ومحاورنا الهمام علق على ما تم تظليله اذا كنت تملك الجرأة ترجم المظلل وعلق عليه..
والمضحك أن مولكا يقول أن Barnes لم يفسر النص لغويا طيب تعال أيها القارئ الكريم لنقارن ما جاء به مولكا في أول مداخلة وبين كلام هذا الرجل :*



> حسنا، لنرى تعليق دانيال والاس (نت بايبل) على كلمة "واحد" اليونانية هنا:
> The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence


*نفس كلام Barens الذي قال أنه لم يفسر لغويا:*



> I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union


*وهل يختلف أيضا عن كلام Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary:*



> "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest"


*الثلاثة أجمعوا أن كلمة واحد تعني (شئ واحد) , وكلا من Barens & Jamieson-Fausset-Brown قالا أن الوحدة ربما أي وحدة مثل هدف واحد أو اهتمام واحد رغم أنهما رجحا أن الوحدة هي وحدة الجوهر وهذا ما فهماه من السياق..و Barens قالها صراحة :"but not the precise nature of the union" يعني لم تعبر الكلمة عن الطبيعة الدقيقة لهذا الوحدة*
*وكل الذي فعله مولكا مع الاقتباس الثاني قال:*



> صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:
> هل تقرأ -فضلا- ما تنقل؟! الرجل يوافق أغسطينوس في أن كلمة "واحد" هنا تدحض فكر الأريوسيين الذي ينكرون وحدانية الجوهر بين الآب والإبن!!
> فما هذا الذي تفعله انت الآن؟ هل طلبنا منك أدلة لصالحنا؟ دع الأدلة التي لصالحنا لنا، فنحن على تمام الإستعداد لإغراقك بها، وإنتبه فقط للادلة التي تعتقد أنها لصحالك!!!


*فأين تعليقك على ما قاله في بداية كلامه .. ولا شئ .. انتظر منك ومن أخيك تعليقا على الكلام المظلل..*



> كرارك لنفس الكلام مرة أخرى بدون أدلة يعني أنك تتعمد مخالفة كلامي، وفي هذه الحالة سوف أقوم بتحرير هذا الجزء من مشاركتك، فلو تريد تصويرها فصورها مباشرة..


*صدقني أنا مللت من التكرار اشفاقا على القارئ الكريم لكن نكرر لعلنا نجد تعليقا يذكر
أما بالنسبة للتصوير فلا تقلق كله متصور تمام بفضل الله وقريبا ينشر إن شاء الله*



> هذا الشيء الواحد يونانيا هو الجوهر، لان النص يتحدث عن مذكر وضمير يعود على مذكر (المسيح) وهما كيانات حقيقيّة ثم وضع فعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع ووضع الوحدة بينهما في حالة المحايد


*ولأنها في الوضع المحايد فلا تعني شخصا واحدا بل one thing *
*أكثر ما أضحكني عندما قال مولكا :*



> نت انتظرك فعلا، ولهذا طلبت منك أن تعطنا كلامه.. هل كلام كلفن مقبول لدينا؟!
> كلام كلفن لا قيمة له لأسباب كثيرة


*هههههههههههه وهل الرجل لا يؤمن بألوهية المسيح وأنه واحد في الجوهر من الله .. وهل حتى لو يخالفك في العقيدة تجعل رأيه لا قيمة له؟!!
هل هذا نقاش أكاديمي ياسيادة المحاور هههههههههه تعالوا نستعرض كلام عالم يؤمن بألوهية المسيح مرة أخرى:*
*The ancients made a wrong use of this passage to prove that Christ is (homoousios) of the same essence with the Father. For Christ does not argue about the unity of substance, but about the agreement which he has with the Father, so that whatever is done by Christ will be confirmed by the power of his Father
*
*تعالوا نأتي بشئ جديد حتى نستثير القارئ .. ننظر في John Wesley’s Explanatory Notes تعليقا على النص:*
*I and the Father are one — Not by consent of will only, but by unity of power, and consequently of nature.
Are — This word confutes Sabellius, proving the plurality of persons: one - This word confutes Arius, proving the unity of nature in God. Never did any prophet before, from the beginning of the world, use any one expression of himself, which could possibly be so interpreted as this and other expressions were, by all that heard our Lord speak. Therefore if he was not God he must have been the vilest of men.
*
*الرجل يقول أن واحد هنا هي واحد في القوة .. وبالتالي واحد في الجوهر ولاحظ ظللتك كلمة وبالتالي التي توضح انه استنتاج.. اذن فهو لا يقول أنها واحد في الجوهر مباشرة بل فسرها بوحدة القوة ثم استنتج من ذلك وحدة الجوهر.. *
*لنقرأ هنا أيضا في هذا الرابط http://forananswer.org/John/Jn10_30.htm*
*وبالمناسبة يؤيد فكرة وحدة الجوهر لكنه يقول شيئا مهما ننظر سويا:*
*The Apologists  Bible Commentary *
*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father.  Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people.  Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.
The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense.  The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context.
**ها ما رأيكما ؟؟ اقرأ كده الجملة دي تحديدا"Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people"
يعني مش حارس العقيدة اول واحد قال هذا الكلام هناك الكثير من قالوا بذلك حتى من الذين يؤمنون بالتثليث زي Calvin الوحش فاكره؟
والأمر اختلفوا فيه قديما وحديثا .. فهو ليس أمرا محسوما اغويا كما تدعي .. فلو كانت لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فما كان للخلاف وجود من الاساس.
وانظر لهذه الجملة ايضا:"one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense.  The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context"
يبقى النص لوحده كده مش هيعرفك نوع الوحدة لأن كلمة (واحد) تعني شئ واحد .. ولازم ترجع للسياق

السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟
قال تعالى :" بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق"
تحيااااااتي
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يونيو 2012)

> * حقيقة الصدمة من أول مداخلة كانت شديدة للغاية على الزميلين المحاورين  فحاولا مستميتين لاثبات أن كلمة ἕν الواردة في نص يوحنا 10:30 تعني واحد في  الجوهر في مداخلات مهلهلة جدا .. *


1. في البداية أود أن اشير إلى أنك تتعمد الإستهزاء والشخصنة في كلامك وهذا لكونك تريد أن نطردك وهذا لا مانع منه في حالة خلو الفائدة منك في هذا الموضوع علمياً.
2. نحن لم نحاول، نحن اثبتنا بالفعل، من كلام 11 عالم الى الآن، ومن كلامك انت 3 مرات صريحة، ومرة واحدة من الآباء عن طريق كالفن.، فهذا إشتركت انت معنا في إثباته، فلم يعد هناك محاولة إذ تم الامر وانقضى.
3. يمكن لأي انسان لا يجد حجة يقولها ان يقول مثل كلامك هذا واكثر، لكن الأهم أن يثبت كلامه، وهذا ما ادعوك لتفعله ولن تفعله كما لم تفعل في الصفحات الأخرى السابقة.



> *ياعزيزي قرأت جميع مداخلاتك ولم أر لك تعليقا على ما نقلته لك.. كلف نفسك وانظر :*


ولما يعلق وانا قد علقت؟ هو اثبت جهلك بالشرح وانا اثبت جهلك بالشرح والتفنيد..


> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
> *لماذا لم تعلق على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! طبعا لأنه يجعلك في موقف محرج تماما كما أحرج أخاك مولكا.*
> *وأيضا :*
> *he and his Father were united in  the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was  this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The  words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by  Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers  understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or  unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the  design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations*


تم الرد تقريبا أكثر من 3 مرات! وفي كل مرة تكرر نفس الكلام ولا تأتي بجديد او لا تحاول نقد كلامنا بل فقط تكرر كلامك، ولكن للأسف، فتكرار الذي تم الرد عليه يدل على انك لا تملك دليل...



> *لم أر لك تعليقا على هذا الكلام؟؟ لأنه طبعا يحرجك كما أحرج أخاك مولكا من قبل.*


شخصنة أخرى، الكلام لا يلزم ان يرد عليه هو لأني انا رددت عليه، هذا أولا، ثانيا، الكلام لا يحرج على الإطلاق، سواء لي او له، والدليل اني اثبت بالدليل انك بترت ودلست في ايصال المعنى، فأتيت لك في الإقتباس الأول بما بترته عنه، واثبت انك مدلس في ايصال المعنى، والإقتباس الثاني ظللت على كلام ان الرجل نفسه وافق على نفس كلامي نفسه ورفض كلامك انت حرفياً.. ومع ذلك تكرر كلامك  



> *علق على ما ظللته لك إن كان عندك الجرأة .. ترجم للقارئ وعلق.*


تم التعليق من قبلي، ولم ار شبهة نقد لك! فهل سنظل ندحض فكرك وانت تكرر نفس الكلام؟



> * ولكنها لا تعني كيان واحد بل تعني شئ واحد.*


1. نحن أثبتنا أنها تعني جوهر واحد، هذا انتهينا منه.
2. الشيء الواحد في اقتباسك، فسره نفس العالم الذي اتيت به على أنه الجوهر الواحد!!! فعلام تتكلم في "شيء واحد"؟



> *ورددت قبل ذلك وقلت حسب ما جاء في نفس هذا الكلام فكلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد*


واتيت انا لك بباقي كلامه الذي لم يعجبك واثبت من كلامه هو نفسه انه يقصد بهذا الشيء، الجوهر الواحد..



> * بالنسبة للمحاور مولكا فلقد أتعب نفسه جدا وأتى باقتباسات كثيرة ليقول للقارئ أن المقصود واحد في الجوهر ..*


لا تخف، ولا يكن لك أدنى فكر، انا لم اتعب، وهذه ليست كثيرة، مشكلتك انك ماتعرفش اللي هايحصل في الموضوع دا leasantr



> * أتعبت نفسك ياعزيزي فأنا في مداخلتي الأولى والثانية أيضا أتيت بهذا بنفسي.. مرة أخرى من أجل القارئ أضع له اقتباسي:*


نعم، انت اتيت بما ينقض كلامك، ففي الأول بترت النص ودلست في المعنى، وفي الثاني لم تلحظ وجود نقضه لكلامك حرفيا من جهة النص نفسه وليس السياق (بالإضافة الى انه تكلم عن السياق ايضاً).. فانا لا اريد بكل هذا ان اثبت، فهذا تم وانتهينا منه، ولكن انا اضع كل هذه الأقتباسات للذكرى 


> *Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
> I and my Father are one-Our language  admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are"  is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.  There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been  given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be  plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father's  hands, as if they had not been given out of them. "Neither have they,"  says He; "though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own  almighty hands as ever-they cannot be, and when given to Me they are  not, given away from Himself; for He and I HAVE ALL IN COMMON." Thus it  will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing  here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without  which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the "We  are" condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in  the Godhead), while the "one" (as explained) condemns the Arians (who  denied the unity of their essence


تم الرد سابقا أكثر من مرة..


> *مكنش فيه داعي تتعب نفسك يعني وف الآخر يبقى الموضوع في الهوا*


انا لم اتعب ولا يوجد موضوع في الهوا، اللهم إن كان هذا ما تحاول ايصاله للقاريء بعدما حدث ما حدث فيك وفي كلامك.. عندها فكلامك له مغزى آخر..



> *كل اللي عمله الاستاذ مولكا هو  الاتيان بباقي كلام الرجل وأن الرجل يؤكد وحدة الجوهر .. ولم يعلق على ما  جاء في بداية كلام الرجل هههههههههههه والله شئ مخزي فعلا*


صحيح، هو شيء مخزي، شيء مخزي لك ان ابين لك ان كلامه التالي قد نفى فيه ما فهمته انت من سابق كلامه، وان اكرر لك هذا الإثبات اكثر من مرة، ومازلت انت تعلق على اني لم اعلق على الجزء الاول!!! فعلا مخزي لك، اتفق معك، هل اكرر لك ما لم تفهمه؟ انا اعلق على الجزء الأول وفهمك له الخاطيء، بأن اضع الجزء الثاني الذي يشرحه ويستسرد في شرحه فيه، فانت تريد جزء من الكلام كعادتكم تبترون الكلام، ثم عندما نبينه كاملا، تغضبون 



> * يلا يااستاذنا ومحاورنا الهمام علق على ما تم تظليله اذا كنت تملك الجرأة ترجم المظلل وعلق عليه..*


انا علقت بالفعل بإيراد باقي كلامه الذي يفسر هو نفسه بنفسه كلامه الأول!! هل لا تفهم ذلك إلى الآن؟

افهمها لك؟ حاضر

1. انت جبت كلام تم بتره لتوصل معنى خاطيء.. كيف أرد أنا على هذا الفهم الخاطيء لك؟
2. أنا جبت باقي كلامه الذي يشرح فيه كلامه الأول وينفي فكرك انت ويؤكد فكري انا، وبالتالي فانا رددت على فهمك لكلامه بشكل خاطيء بإيراد الفهم الصحيح كاملا عن طريق وضع النص كاملاً..


هل احتاج لتكرار هذا الشرح لعدد معين حتى تفهم كيف رددت انا؟

لو ستفهم بعد عدد معين من المرات قل لي لأكرر لك الكلام دفعة واحدة لتفهم في المشاركة التالية لي..



> * والمضحك أن مولكا يقول أن Barnes لم يفسر النص لغويا طيب تعال أيها القارئ الكريم لنقارن ما جاء به مولكا في أول مداخلة وبين كلام هذا الرجل :*
> 
> 
> > I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union


أين هنا "التفسير" في هذه الجملة؟ هل هنا يوجد تفسير أصلا كي نبحث عن لغويته او سياقه؟!! 


أظن بعد كل هذا الحوار سواء هنا او في قسم الحوار الإسلامي على أن اتأكد اني لابد ان اشرح لك كل جملة من كلامي حتى لا تسيء فهمها كعادتك...


تعالى لنضع كلامه كاملا لنرى عن اي شيء تكلمت انا:


_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*   union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the   connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father   were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_   that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood   this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear   this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,   Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.*   The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they   took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood   him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.

وتحديدا الجزء الاول من كلامه، انظر ماذا يقول حرفياً:

​In the *previous verse* he had said that he and his Father   were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people.

هل النص السابق هو تفسير لغوي لهذا النص الحالي (30)؟!!

أتمنى أن تكون قد فهمت..



> *وهل يختلف أيضا عن كلام Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary:*


اين كلامي انا في عن هذا التفسير تحديدا



> *الثلاثة أجمعوا أن كلمة واحد تعني (شئ واحد)*


وهذا الشيء الثلاثة أجمعوا انه هو الجوهر  إذن فهم اجمعوا ان النص يقول بـ"جوهر واحد".. شكراً..



> * وكلا من Barens & Jamieson-Fausset-Brown قالا أن الوحدة ربما أي وحدة مثل هدف واحد أو اهتمام واحد*


وقد تكون ايضا وحدة في هدف النبوة كما يقول المسلمين!! فعرض العالم لآراء، لا يعني ان النص يقول بها، ولهذا نلتجيء إلى ما قاله هو فعليا عن نوع الوحدة في هذا النص وليس كما يقول "المسلمين" كمثال 



> * وهذا ما فهماه من السياق*


لا لا، هذا من النص حرفياً كما اثبت كلاهما..



> *و Barens قالها صراحة :"but not the precise nature of the union" يعني لم تعبر الكلمة عن الطبيعة الدقيقة لهذا الوحدة*


واضح انك لا تفرق بين "نوع الوحدة" و"الطبيعة الدقيقة للوحدة" فنوع الوحدة ، الرجل قال انها وجدة الجوهر، لكن طبيعة الوحدة شيء ألهي..



> *فأين تعليقك على ما قاله في بداية كلامه .. ولا شئ .. انتظر منك ومن أخيك تعليقا على الكلام المظلل..*


ولا شيء إزاي؟!! انت ظللت على الجزء الاول وفهمت منه كما فهمت سابقا كلامه خطأ، فظللت لك على الجزء الثاني الذي يدحض فكرك الخاطيء ويرفضه ويؤكد على فكري تماماً، فهل تظن ان التعليق بأن أخذ جزء من كلامه وأعزله عن باقي كلامه واظل أفسره لك في حين ان الرجل نفسه قد فسره واثبت خطأ فهمك؟

لماذا اتعب والرجل قد كفى ووفى 



> *صدقني أنا مللت من التكرار اشفاقا على القارئ الكريم لكن نكرر لعلنا نجد تعليقا يذكر*


فليكن القاريء الكريم في ذهنك ولكن الاهم هو ان تدرج الأدلة، فالقاريء سيقرأ الأدلة التي ستضعها انت وهو ما اطلبه منك بدلا من التكرار، فما وضعته قد وضعته بالفعل، فالتكرار لن يفيد إذ اني رددت على كلامك...



> * أما بالنسبة للتصوير فلا تقلق كله متصور تمام بفضل الله وقريبا ينشر إن شاء الله*


نشكر المسيح على انك حريص على هذا، لاني حريص على ألا اضيع مجهودك ولكني حريص ايضا على جعل الموضوع سهل للقراء الأعزاء بحذف (فيما بعد) ما تكرره فأرد ان اخبرك ليكون لك علم..



> *ولأنها في الوضع المحايد فلا تعني شخصا واحدا بل one thing *


لأنها في وضع المحايد وهناك ضمير يعود على مذكر واسم آخر مذكر ويوجد فعل الكينونة للجمع فهذا يعني وحدانية الجوهر ، اما عن thing فهى تعني "شيء" ، هذا الشيء تم تعريفه من العلماء نصيا أنه هو الجوهر، فكلمة "شيء" في حد ذاتها ليست تعريف، بل ما سيضعه بدلا منها هو التعريف.. وتم إثبات ان هذا الشيء هو الجوهر نصيا من كلامهم...



> *هههههههههههه وهل الرجل لا يؤمن بألوهية المسيح وأنه واحد في الجوهر من الله*


صراحة كلامك انت المضحك جداً!، إذ ما علاقة انه "يؤمن" بألوهية المسيح أو أنه واحد بالجوهر بقبول كلامه؟!!! هل كل من يؤمن بهذا نقبل كلامه لكي يكون "إيمانه بالوهية المسيح وانه واحد في الجوهر" هو الحجة التي تستند عليها لجعل كلامه مقبول!!؟ صراحة مستوات في الأدلة شديد الركاكة!! فليكن يؤمن بكلاهما، هل كلامه بهذا اصبح حجة؟ فليكن لا يؤمن بهما، هل كلامه أصبح حجة؟!!


كلامنا عن النص لغوياً، فاتيت انت لتستشهد بحجية كلامه عن طريق "إيمانه"..


اعطيك مثالا كما تعودنا لكي تفهم كلامي بدلا من ان اكرر لك الشرح، هل كل من يؤمن بأن الله واحد في الإسلام وان محمد نبي، يفسر القراءة بنفس الدقة اللغوية لكل العلماء الذين يشتركون معه في نفس الإيمان؟ أم ان الإيمان شيء والتفسير اللغوي شيء؟!! اعتقد ان هذا المثال واضح لك وسوف تفهم منه.. أعتقد..



> *وهل حتى لو يخالفك في العقيدة تجعل رأيه لا قيمة له؟!!*


بشكل عام وليس بشكل خاص في هذا الموضوع : المقياس هو التقليد المسلم للآباء، والرجل يرفض كلام الآباء هنا صراحة، فكيف آخذ بكلامه؟



> *هل هذا نقاش أكاديمي ياسيادة المحاور*


هو أكاديمي من ناحيتنا فقط، لكنه ليس أكاديمي من ناحيتك أنت، لانك تفترض ان الأكاديمية تقبل كل الآراء  وهذا مضحك ممتع للغاية..



> * تعالوا نستعرض كلام عالم يؤمن بألوهية المسيح مرة أخرى:*


ما علاقة انه يؤمن بألوهية المسيح بحجية كلامه؟!!



> *The ancients made a wrong use of this passage to prove that Christ is (homoousios) of the same essence with the Father. For Christ does not argue about the unity of substance, but about the agreement which he has with the Father, so that whatever is done by Christ will be confirmed by the power of his Father*


تم بيان منطق الخلل، ومازلت تكرر 



> *تعالوا نأتي بشئ جديد حتى نستثير القارئ*


ياريت..



> *ننظر في John Wesley’s Explanatory Notes تعليقا على النص:*
> *I and the Father are one — Not by consent of will only, but by unity of power, and consequently of nature.
> Are — This word confutes Sabellius, proving the plurality of persons:  one - This word confutes Arius, proving the unity of nature in God.  Never did any prophet before, from the beginning of the world, use any  one expression of himself, which could possibly be so interpreted as  this and other expressions were, by all that heard our Lord speak.  Therefore if he was not God he must have been the vilest of men.*


قبل أن اعلق على كلامك دعني أضع الكلام مرة أخرى بتظليل مختلف قليلا وارد بكلامك على كلامك السابق الخاص بكالفن  :

*I and the Father are one*-*Not by consent of will only*, but by unity of power, and consequently of nature.​ *Are*-This word confutes Sabellius, proving the plurality of persons:​ *one*-This word confutes Arius, *proving the unity of nature in God*. Never did any prophet before, from the beginning of the world, use any one expression of himself, which could possibly be so interpreted as this and other expressions were, by all that heard our Lord speak.  Therefore if he was not God he must have been the vilest of men.​ 
Wesley, J. (1999). _Wesley's Notes: John_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes (Jn 10:30). Albany, OR: Ages Software.

هذا الكلام يرد على ما نقلته انت عن ما تعتقده احتمالة لوحدة الإرادة .. هذا فقط للتذكير..



> *الرجل يقول أن واحد هنا هي واحد في القوة .. وبالتالي واحد في الجوهر ولاحظ ظللتك كلمة وبالتالي التي توضح انه استنتاج*


*أولا:* كلامك خاطيء كالعادة لانك لا تقرأ كل الإقتباس، فالرجل يقول أن كلمة واحد "تثبت الوحدة في الجوهر داخل الله"، انظر لكلامه مرة أخرى:
*one*-This word confutes Arius, *proving the unity of nature in God*.

فكما قال هو حرفياً *proving *.. وهذا ينفي أنه "إستنتج" بالمعنى الذي تقصده انت ان الإستنتاج يكون مع غير الموجود بشكل ظاهر في النص.. لأني سأسألك عندها ولن تجب (وليس ترد) وأقول لك: إذا كان هذا معنى الإستنتاج الذي يقصده الرجل -بحسب فهمك- فهذا يعني انه لم يستنتج ان واحد هنا -كما تقول انت- تعنى واحد في القوة، فهل يمكن ان تدلنا على الكلمة التي أتى منها بكلمة "القوة" يونانياً ؟ :spor2: تشجع عزيزي وارني قوتك في التفكير ..

*ثانياً: *عندما يضع احد أمامي مسألة ويقول لي كم هو ناتج 5 + 5 وأقول له طالما أن المطلوب هو 5 + 5 إذن فالنتيجة هى 10، هل كلمة "إذن" هنا تعني أن هذا إستنتاج له إحتمال؟ أي محتمل ان يكون صحيحا ومحتمل ان يكون خاطيء؟، الكلمة لا تعني المعنى الذي تقصده أن هذا "مجرد إستنتاج ربما لا يكون صحيحا" أو "مجرد استنتاج لا يعززه دليل"، ولكنه يعني ان وحدة الجوهر هى وحدة القوة لأن وحدانية القوة لا تأتي إلا اذا كانا هما واحد في الجوهر، ولكي وها هو تعريف الكلمة من قاموس اكسفورد:

​ ■ *adv.* *as a result*; therefore.​ 


 Soanes, C., & Stevenson, A. (2004). _Concise Oxford English dictionary_ (11th ed.). Oxford: Oxford University Press.

ومن قاموس آخر:
15th century : *as a result* : in view of the foregoing : accordingly​ 
Merriam-Webster, I. (2003). _Merriam-Webster's collegiate dictionary._ Includes index. (Eleventh ed.). Springfield, Mass.: Merriam-Webster, Inc.



فما قولت الآن؟ هل كالعادة ستكرر نفس الكلام؟!!



> *اذن فهو لا يقول أنها واحد في الجوهر مباشرة بل فسرها بوحدة القوة ثم استنتج من ذلك وحدة الجوهر.. *


على العكس، فهو نفسه بشحمه وبلحمه من قال في نفس المكان ذاته:

*one*-This word confutes Arius, *proving the unity of nature in God*.


فحاول أن تأتي بإستشهاد واحد لا يؤخذ عليك ، فليس من المعقول أن تحاورني وانت تؤكد كلامي في كل استشهاد 

​


> *لنقرأ هنا أيضا في هذا الرابط http://forananswer.org/John/Jn10_30.htm*
> *وبالمناسبة يؤيد فكرة وحدة الجوهر لكنه يقول شيئا مهما ننظر سويا:*


طيب كويس انك عارف المرة دي، يعني لو نقل كلام غير هذا ما يؤيده فهو لا يوافق عليه، وتصبح انت تنقل لنا كلام يوافق عليه ويدحض كلامك، وكلام لا يوافق هو عليه وهو عين ما يوافق كلامك  ممتع انت حقاً..


رجاء، بدلا من هذا التلوين البغيض، حاول ان تدع النص الذي لا تريد تمييزه باللون الأسود او بأي لون تختاره واخبرني به، والنص الذي تريد تمييزه بلون آخر، لانك تضع الأحمر والأزرق وتظلل جزء كبير، فلا اعرف بسهولة ما تريد ان تظلل اصلا وما تريد الا تظلله!!



> *ها ما رأيكما ؟؟ اقرأ كده الجملة دي تحديدا"Some  Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is  simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design  and plan for His people"*


 
1. مش عارف تحديدا اية المستدل منه في هذا الكلام؟! رجاء ان تحدد ما هو الذي تعتبره حجة لك.
2. هل فهمت الجملة على أن غير المثلِثين والمثلِثين يتجادلون (يتناقشون) في وجهة النظر هذه كوجهة نظر يؤمن كلاهما بها أم فهمتها على ان فريق منهما يؤمن بعكس ما يؤمن به الآخر، ويتناقشون حول هذه النقطة، أهي صحيحة ام خاطئة؟ رجاء حدد ما تفهمه انت بنفسك.



> *يعني مش حارس العقيدة اول واحد قال هذا الكلام هناك الكثير من قالوا بذلك حتى من الذين يؤمنون بالتثليث زي Calvin الوحش فاكره؟*


من قال انك اول من تقول بهذا الكلام؟!! لماذا ترد على كلام لم نقله لك اصلا!!
من قال لك ان النص يقول أن من يؤمنون بالتثليث يؤمنون بما آمن به هنا من لا يؤمنون بالتثليث؟ لماذا لم تفهم انهما يتجادلان في هذا الأمر ، صحته من عدمه؟!!

ما علاقة الإيمان اصلا بموضوعي!!!؟ لو انا اريد ان اضع لك النصوص ايمانياً، لكان الموضوع فيه سيل من الأدلة بمجرد النقل!!

هل لا تفهم الى الآن ان الموضوع لغوي بحت هنا نناقشه؟


من هو هذا المصدر الذي تنقل عنه أصلا ؟ leasantr


موقع؟ موقع لمن؟ وهل هو حجة!!




> *والأمر اختلفوا فيه قديما وحديثا .. فهو ليس أمرا محسوما اغويا كما تدعي*


هو فعلا محسوم، من الذين اختلفوا فيه؟ ضع كل ما تريد من ادلة تظنها لك.. وماذا تقصد بـ"قديما"؟

هو فعلا امر محسوم لغويا كام اثبت انت وانا 



> *فلو كانت لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فما كان للخلاف وجود من الاساس*


من قال هذا الكلام؟ أكل الناس لهم نفس المعرفة اللغوية؟!! منطق ضعيف جداً..



> *وانظر لهذه الجملة ايضا:"one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense.  The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context"
> يبقى النص لوحده كده مش هيعرفك نوع الوحدة لأن كلمة (واحد) تعني شئ واحد .. ولازم ترجع للسياق
> *



ممتع انت حقاً، من هذا أصلا الذي تنقل عنه؟!! هل لو لا يعرف اليونانية وأتى بنفس النتيجة من السياق فهذا يعني ان النص نفسه لا يوجد به ما اتى به من السياق؟!! عجبي على مستوى منطقكم الهزيل..

الشيء العجيب والغريب والمضحك أيضاً، أن من تنقل عنه، بعدما قال هذا الكلام نقل لنا أول تفسير وهو لجون جيل الذي يقول فيه بالحرف كما نقله هو :

I and my Father are one.       *Not in person*, for the Father must be a distinct person from the Son, and       the Son a distinct person from the Father; and which is further manifest,       from the use of the verb plural, "I and my       Father", esmen,       "we are one"; *that is, in nature and essence*, and perfections,       particularly in power; since Christ is speaking of the impossibility of       plucking any of the sheep, out of his own and his Father's hands; giving       this as a reason for it, *their unity of nature*, and *equality of power*; so       that it must be as impracticable to pluck them out of his hands, as out of       his Father's, because he is equal with God the Father, and the one God       with him (Gill).


أي أنه نفسه بشحمه ولحمه أتى بمن إستخرج هذا الكلام نفسه من النص نفسه ومن تحليله يونانيا، ثم استخرج نفس النتيجة (وتحديدا كان يتكلم عن القوة فيما بعد) من السياق نفسه!!، فحتى التفسير الذي أتى به من لم تطلعنا على اسمه يقول بما قلت به انا هنا أن كل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس الشيء بدليل ان الرجل نفسه أتى باول تفسير يقول فيه صاحبه نفس النتيجة التي اتينا بها عن طريق النص لغويا وسياقاً  ألم أقل لك انك ممتع؟ أخشى أن يقول عليك احد انك مسيحي ومتنكر وتمثل دور المسلم الضعيف الذي يثبت كل مرة ما يجاهد ان ينفيه :spor2:.






> * السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟*


عزيزي، هل انتهيت من النقطة الاولى ولا تملك شيء تطلعنا عليه إلا هذا لتنتقل لكلام المسيح نفسه؟!! أخبرني لأقول لك افتح موضوع لو انتهيت من هذا الموضوع تماما ولا تملك فيه إلا ما قدمت..




> * قال تعالى :" بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق"*


صحيح كمعنى، ولكن للأسف، لا تستطيع ان تثبت أن هذا النص كان في القرآن في عصر الرسول للأسف بدليل عملي ولا ان الله قال هذا الكلام اصلا، ولا أنه كان في المواد التي كان يكتب عليها القرآن في العصر النبوي الاول، ولا ان تثبت انه كان محفوظا في الصدور 




> * تحيااااااتي*


تحياتنا جميعاً..



​
​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 11 )..

**I and the Father are one*-Not by consent of will only, but by *unity of power*, and consequently *of nature*.​ *Are*-This word confutes Sabellius, proving the plurality of persons:​ *one*-This word confutes Arius, *proving the unity of nature in God*. Never did any prophet before, from the beginning of the world, use any one expression of himself, which could possibly be so interpreted as this and other expressions were, by all that heard our Lord speak.  Therefore if he was not God he must have been the vilest of men.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
Wesley, J. (1999). _Wesley's Notes: John_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Wesley's Notes (Jn 10:30). Albany, OR: Ages Software.

​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

*عذرا عزيزى مولكا كل هذة المرجعية لا يستحق لهذا الانسان التافه ان يقراها فهو مجرد عابث على النت بيستجدى اى كلام يقوله وهو لا يقوى على الكلام مع اصغر المسيحين سأعلق على ما يخصنى مباشرة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

> *حقيقة الصدمة من أول مداخلة  كانت شديدة للغاية على الزميلين المحاورين فحاولا مستميتين لاثبات أن كلمة  ἕν الواردة في نص يوحنا 10:30 تعني واحد في الجوهر في مداخلات مهلهلة جدا  ..*


*هذا الكلام نحن كارباب العلم قد انهلنا عليك ضربا بالمراجع لتخرسك 
والكلمات العبيطة دى من اثر الصدمات المتتالية فلم تجد ما تقوله وقاعد تعيد وتزيد ما قد تم تربيتك فيه 

*



> *ياعزيزي قرأت جميع مداخلاتك ولم أر لك تعليقا على ما نقلته لك.. كلف نفسك وانظر :*


*مهو انت قرات كل مداخلتى ولم ترد عليها وعلى حرف واحد فيها

فمن فضلك دلنى على حرف واحد رديت عليه فيه
*


> *لماذا لم تعلق على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! طبعا لأنه يجعلك في موقف محرج تماما كما أحرج أخاك مولكا.*


* 
وكيف يحرجنى وانا انهلت عليك بالعلماء يضربونك 



مين المشار اليهم فى النص على انهم واحد

اجابة مباشرة من فضلك لاننا اثبتنا تدليسك على بارنز
*


> *رددت قبل ذلك وقلت حسب ما جاء في نفس هذا الكلام فكلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد*


*مين المشار اليهم فى النص بانهم واحد

محتاجين اجابة مباشرة



مين المشار اليهم فى النص بكونهم واحد

سؤال بسيط محتاج عليه اجابة بسيطة علشان ننهى مهاترات
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يونيو 2012)

> *هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟*


*الكلام دا لو قولتله لناس تانية غيرنا هيضربوك بالجزمة

بس احنا علشان بنغطى على العيال امثالك ومبحبش نفضحهم هعديها 

يا شبه جاهل انت بتدرس اى عمل ادبى مقدس كان او غير مقدس باللغة الاصلية التى كتب بيها الكاتب ومن خلالها بتعرف ما يريد ان يقول 

يعنى سليمان بتاعك الىل فى القران راجل عبرانى فياترى يا هل ترى كتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا انت بتدرس ما قاله سليمان من خلال ما كتب عنه من خلال الكاتب الاصلى لذلك العمل الادبى 

مين الىل كتب عن يسوع؟
يوحنا
وكتب بايه؟
باليونانى

اذن ما قاله يسوع سجله يوحنا باللغة الاصلية اليونانية يبقى لغة الوحى الموكل لها ان تتكلم عن فكر الكاتب الاصلى هى اليونانية

اللى كتب عنه اتكلم بالعرى بالارامى بالقبطى باللوندى ميهمنيش 

اللى يهمنى كلامه وصل لى من خلال الكاتب الاصلى له بانى لغة لانها الوحيدة الموكل بيها ان تصل بى لمعرفة فكر الكاتب وماذا يريد ان يقول 

واشك انك شخصية زيك تفهم كلام زى دا

*


> *قال تعالى :" بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق"*



*ليك منى الف جنيه لو قولتلى المتخلف قائل هذا النص مين قاله ان الله اتخذ صاحبة وولد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 12 )..

*This certainty was possible because the life offered was grounded in his gift (Rom 11:29) rather than in human achievement. His own sheep are safe also from alien influences—*neither shall any man pluck them out of my hand.* The sheep belong to Christ because they are the Father’s gift to him (10:29). Naturally the Father has a stake in their preservation. Since he is supreme—*greater than all*—it is unthinkable that any power will be able to snatch them away from his protective hand (cf. Rom 8:38, 39). The conclusion of the matter is that *no separation can be made between the Father and the Son*. They are more than collaborators; they are *one in essence* (the word *one* is not masculine—one person—but neuter, *oneness of being*).  


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Pfeiffer, C. F., & Harrison, E. F. (1962). _The Wycliffe Bible commentary : New Testament_ (Jn 10:22). Chicago: Moody Press.


​

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 13 )..
*​

One (ἕν). The _neuter_, not the _masculine_ εἷς, _one person_. It implies *unity of **essence*, *not merely of **will* or of _power_.​ 
Vincent, M. R. (2002). _Word studies in the New Testament_ (2:197). Bellingham.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يونيو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( 14 )..

**Jesus referred to Himself as one with God,* separate in Person *but identical in nature*. The godhead includes Father, Son, and Holy Spirit—a triunity of separate persons *united in essence as one*. The Jews regarded Jesus’ claim to be one with God as blasphemy.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
Thomas Nelson, I. (1997, c1995). _Woman's study Bible ._ (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.

​


----------



## حارس العقيدة (30 يونيو 2012)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق أجمعين
السلام عليكم أحبابي المسلمين .. وتحية طيبة للأصدقاء المسيحيين
بالرغم من أن الموضوع قد انتهى منذ المداخلة الأولى ورغم محاولات الزميلين لإثبات أن كلمةἕν لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر والتي باءت بالفشل ..
فكل ما أتى به الزميلان يؤيد ما أقوله (لغويا) أما عن القول بأن الكلمة ἕν تعني (واحد في الجوهر) فهذا من جهة التفسير وليس من جهة اللغة .. أما لغويا فكلمة ἕν تعني (شئ واحد)
كنت أشفق على الزميلين لجدالهما بالباطل ليدافعا عن باطل .. "وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا"
أخذتهما العزة بالإثم فضّلا وأضلا .. ولكني لن أرحمكما في هذه المداخلة بإذن الله وسأجعل منكما عبرة لكل من يرى الحق بعينه فلا يتبعه.
تعالوا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين نستعرض بعض الأقوال التي وردت ونزيد إن شاء الله ..
في أول مداخلة لمولكا أتى بهذا الاستشهاد :*
he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press
*يعني لغويا الكلمة ἕν تعني  is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*​*I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.*
*هنا تأكيد أيضا لغويا أن كلمة ἕν تعني شئ واحد one" is neuter-"one thing فالكلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد لغويا تعني شئ واحد وليس شخص واحد*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*تأكيد أيضا أن الكلمة ἕν في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد وهذا الاقتباس يقول لك لمعرفة ماهو هذا الشئ الواحد عليك الرجوع للسياق"and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection" يعني لمعرفة النوع المقصود من واحد ارجع إلى السياق .. فإذا كانت ἕν لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر كما يزعم المحاوران فما حاجتنا إلى السياق !!
ولو كانت الكلمة ἕν لغويا تعني (واحد في الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف العلماء في معنى الوحدة .. وهذا ما يؤكده الاستشهاد التالي:
*
*The Apologists Bible Commentary*​*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person*
*والمصيبة أن الاستشهاد نفسه يوضح سبب خلافهم *
*The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*
*يعني ترجمة هذا الكلام ياأصدقاء أن كلمة ἕν لغويا ليست مذكرة وفي الوضع المحايد تعني الوحدة بشكل general يعني بشكل عام .. ولن تعرف طبيعة أو نوع الوحدة إلا بالرجوع إلى السياق .. فللمرة الثانية: ما الحاجة للسياق إذا كانت الكلمة لغويا أصلا تعني واحد في الجوهر ؟!!!

والآآآآآن مع مزيد من الكلام القاتل الذي سيصيب الزميلان بدوار (وهيبقى للذكرى على رأي مولكا) .. والمصيبة التي ستكون على رأسيهما أن الاستشهادات التالية تنفي أن النص يتكلم عن وحدة الجوهر أصلا .. وسأجعل عنوان بقية المداخلة "رد الأعلام على باول ومولكان"*
*الصاعقة الأولى​**“‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ.*
*الصاعقة الثانية*​*أكيد تعرف الراجل ده كويس*
*“to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn x.30 [John 10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186, Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House, tenth printing, August, 1984.*
*الصاعقة الثالثة*​*“A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel..., and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to press the words so as to make them indicate identity of ousia [Greek for ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to introduce thoughts that were not present to the theologians of the first century."*
*J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Gospel According to St. John*
*أكيد تعرف الرجل ده كمان وغيره*
*الصاعقة الرابعة​**Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809.*
*الصاعقة الخامسة*​*Finally, we need to be aware that the word “one” at John 10:30 and 17:22 is the neuter form hen. The two other forms for “one” are mia, which is the feminine form, and heis, the masculine form. Those who insist that John 10:30 means “the Father and I are one God” are clearly wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone. “God” in New Testament Greek is always masculine and must take masculine forms of adjectives, pronouns, etc. in agreement (see Mark 12:29, 32; 1 Cor. 8:4; Eph. 4:4-6 in interlinear Bibles). *
*Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76*
*الراجل بيقولك إن كلامك خاطئ لغويا فقط wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone*
*وقال هذا الرجل مقولة أعجبتني الحقيقة "Are we driven to interpret it in terms of essence and hypostasis and all the rest of the ****physical and philosophic notions about which the makers of creeds fought and argued?"*
*عاوز يقولك هو بالعافية يعني *
*الصاعقة السادسة*​*“The particle en [hen] being of the neuter gender, can hardly signify ‘one being, i.e. one God,’ but rather ‘one in will, purpose, counsel...”*
*Trinitarian scholar Robert Young commented on this knowledge of the word “one” at John 10:30 in his Young’s Concise Critical Bible Commentary*
*وهناك المزيد من الاستشهادات لكن اكتفي بهذا خشية الإطالة
وأختم بإعادة السؤال الذي لم يجب عليه المحاوران:
السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2012)

> *بالرغم من أن الموضوع قد انتهى منذ المداخلة الأولى ورغم محاولات الزميلين لإثبات أن كلمةἕν لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر والتي باءت بالفشل ..*


1. صدقني يا عزيزي، الموضوع منتهي قبل أن يبدأ، فقط لاني أنا فيه، فطالما أني أريد شيئا، وان أكون في الموضوع فهذا يعني ان الموضوع منتهي.
2. نحن لم نحاول، بل أثبتنا من كلامك وكلامنا ومراجع كثيرة أخرى.
3. إدعاء الفشل مع عدم اثباته لا يثبته ولو كررته 



> *فكل ما أتى به الزميلان يؤيد ما أقوله (لغويا) أما عن القول بأن الكلمة ἕν تعني (واحد في الجوهر) فهذا من جهة التفسير وليس من جهة اللغة *


كيف هذا وقت اثبتناها كثيرا لغويا فقط؟!!، قلت هذا الكلام ورددت عليك وها انت بدلا من ان ترد تقوم بالتكرار وهذا مئشر سيء أنك لم يعد لديك حجة، وكنت اتوقع ان تصمد أكثر من هذا ويكون لديك قوة أكثر...



> *أما لغويا فكلمة ἕν تعني (شئ واحد)*


فعلا هذا لمعنى الكلمة لغويا بشكل عام، لكن في هذه النص نصيا وحسب تركيب الجملة معها هذا الـ"شيء" هو "الجوهر" كما قال العلماء واثبتنا ذلك..



> *كنت أشفق على الزميلين لجدالهما بالباطل ليدافعا عن باطل*


نحن هنا لم ندافع عن شيء اصلا!، نحن اثبتنا وانتهى الأمر، والشفقة ستحتاجها لنفسك في نهاية الموضوع الذي لا تعرف كيف سينتهي .. ونحن لم نجادل، نحن اثبتنا بالفعل..



> *أخذتهما العزة بالإثم فضّلا وأضلا ..*


خطبة الجمعة 



> * ولكني لن أرحمكما في هذه المداخلة بإذن الله وسأجعل منكما عبرة لكل من يرى الحق بعينه فلا يتبعه.*


1. عزيزي، كلكم تقولون مثل هذا الكلام ولا نجد أكثر منكم، فانتم أمة الكلام  نتمنى ان تثبت كلامك بدون حتى هذه العبارات فالدليل أقوى من كلامك كما تعرف.
2. مازلت تشخصن يا عزيزي..


> * تعالوا جميعا مسلمين ومسيحيين نستعرض بعض الأقوال التي وردت ونزيد إن شاء الله ..*


يعني هاتزيد؟ بجد؟ مية مية، اهو الحوار معاك هايجي بتفاسير تاني 



> *يعني لغويا الكلمة ἕν تعني  is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.*


تم الرد سابقا ولم تعلق بأي تعليق ومع ذلك تكرر الكلام  فحاول ان ترد على كلامي الذي لم تجرؤ أن تقتبس منه حرفا في هذه المرة .. وبالإضافة للسابق نزيدك..

الرجل يقول:

he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion  with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the  assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.”* Identity* of the two persons is not what is asserted, *but essential unity* (unity of essence).


​اية هو اللي تم تأكيده؟ حرفيا من كلامه *Identity* of the two persons is not what is asserted, *but essential unity


*اية هو الأسرتد؟* ايوة، قولها مرة كدا؟ قولها مرة تاني؟ اييييو، الـ**essential unity ..

كررها اكثر من 20 مرة عشان ماتنساش 

*


> *Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*​*I  and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the  original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two  persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.*
> *هنا تأكيد أيضا لغويا أن كلمة ἕν تعني شئ واحد one" is neuter-"one thing فالكلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد لغويا تعني شئ واحد وليس شخص واحد*


تم الرد سابقا، وبالتالي لا جديد لديك إلا التكرار 




> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible*​
> *I and my Father are one - The word translated "one"  is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union,  but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
> *تأكيد أيضا أن الكلمة ἕν في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد وهذا الاقتباس يقول لك لمعرفة ماهو هذا الشئ الواحد عليك الرجوع للسياق"and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection" يعني لمعرفة النوع المقصود من واحد ارجع إلى السياق .. فإذا كانت ἕν لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر كما يزعم المحاوران فما حاجتنا إلى السياق !!*


تم الرد سابقاً أيضاً، فلماذا التكرار؟



> * ولو كانت الكلمة ἕν لغويا تعني (واحد في الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف العلماء في معنى الوحدة .. وهذا ما يؤكده الاستشهاد التالي:*


تم تفنيد هذه الفكرة ومع ذلك تكررها، ترى لماذا؟



> *The Apologists Bible Commentary*​*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some  Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is  simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design  and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person*


سألتك اسئلة كثيرة فيبدو انها صعبة، واسهلها أنك لم تعطنا من هو هذا الذي تنقل عنه هذا الكلام أصلا!!!؟
اتنقل كلاما لأنه كلاما انجليزيا!! مستوى ضعيف جداً..



> *والمصيبة أن الاستشهاد نفسه يوضح سبب خلافهم *
> *The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*


ايضا تم الرد!!


إلى الآن لم تورد اي شيء لم يتم الرد عليه، فهل انت هنا للتكرار؟



> *تعني الوحدة بشكل general يعني بشكل عام*


هاها، هل هذا يعني أن الوحدة بين المسيح وبين الآب هى *in a general*؟!! يعني واحد في كل شيء؟!! ممتع انت حقا، فلماذا تعترض اذن طالما هى بشكل عام على انه واحد في الجوهر؟



> * فللمرة الثانية: ما الحاجة للسياق إذا كانت الكلمة لغويا أصلا تعني واحد في الجوهر ؟!!!*


هذا رددت عليه انا ايضا، ولكنك مازلت تسأل ولا تعلق حتى على كلامي، فرجاء عد الى دحضي لفكرتك وحاول ان ترد 




> *والآآآآآن مع مزيد من الكلام  القاتل الذي سيصيب الزميلان بدوار (وهيبقى للذكرى على رأي مولكا) ..  والمصيبة التي ستكون على رأسيهما أن الاستشهادات التالية تنفي أن النص  يتكلم عن وحدة الجوهر أصلا .. وسأجعل عنوان بقية المداخلة "رد الأعلام على  باول ومولكان"*


ممتاز هذا الكلام،،، رغم انك تتعمد إساءة الادب ليتم طردك ولكن لنتحملك قليلاً أكثر ، فانت تريد التهرب بالشخصنة والتكرار والسباب 


تعالى لنرى من اي الكتب تستشهد أنت ليتم فضح ما تريد أن تفعله:



> *New Bible Dictionary*





> *Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament*





> *Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words*


ما هذا يا عزيزي؟ تأتي لنا بقواميس ومعاجم لتشرح معنى "النص نصياً"؟ هاهاهاها، هل قال لك احد ان الكلمة بمفردها تعني "وحدة الجوهر"؟!!! هاهاها، من قال هذا الكلام؟ أيعقل انك لا تفرق بين ان يتم شرح "النص" نصياً، وبين أن يتم "تعريف" الكلمة في القواميس؟!!!! أهذا مستوى؟!!

ألم يقل لك دكتور يوحنا في المشاركة الأولى له في الموضوع:



> *هو القاموس بيجبلك تركيب الجملة ولا معنى الكلمة
> القاموس هيقولك ان كلمة هين يعنى واحد
> ولا هيقولك ان لو اتى شخصين مذكرين وعاد عليهم بكلمة محايدة تعنى تمايزهم الشخصى*


                          #*2* 
وكان هذا ردا على كلام ساذج منك :



> *لكلمة لغويا لا تعني واحد في الجوهر واتحداك ان تخرج ذلك من أي قاموس .. هل تقبل؟؟*


ألم أقل لك تعليقا على نفس الجملة:


> واضح  أنك *ضعيف في فهم* كلامي، من قال أن الكلمة في حد ذاتها تعني "واحد في  الجوهر" لكي تتحداني لأثبت هذا؟ أليس من المنطقي أن تثبت الإدعاء أولا على  أني قلته، ثم تتحداني في أن اثبت إدعائي!! أم انك تريد إثبات شيء لم أدعيه  أصلا!!
> 
> 
> 
> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك  فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن  فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح  (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟ لا أعتقد، عموما أتمنى أن ترينا أدلتك لأن القسم ليس  للكلام بل للأدلة..


                          #*5* 

وقلت لك ايضا محاولا ان تفهم اصلا:                           #*9* 



> لا اعرف، هل تقصد  الكلمة بشكل منفصل عن الجملة ؟ لو تقصد ذلك فانا لم اقل هذا اصلا لكي يكون  محل حوار! بل ورددت عليك ايضا في المشاركة السابقة بالحرف وقلت:


ومع ذلك الآن تأتي لنا بقواميس ومعاجم وتسميها "صاعقة" هاهاهاها، ألم اقل لك انك ممتع؟

ما هو الجديد الذي قدمته الآن؟ قدمت خطأ كنت قد أوضحت خطأ فيه، والآن تذكرته مرة أخرى ووضعت قواميس أخرى !!!

مستواك ضعيف جدا يا عزيزي..


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2012)

> *A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose   between the Father and the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth   Gospel..., and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to press   the words so as to make them indicate identity of ousia [Greek for   ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to introduce thoughts that were not present   to the theologians of the first century."*
> *J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Gospel According to St. John*


أولا: نضع كلامه كاملا لكي لا تمارس عادتك الأصيلة في البتر  :

ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ πατὴρ ἕν ἐσμεν. As has  been shown (Introd., p. xxv), this great utterance seems to have been  made in explanation of v. 18, upon which it immediately follows in our  arrangement of the text. None the less, it would not be out of place if  it followed on v. 29, in the traditional order.​ It has been customary, following the habit of the patristic commentators, to interpret these significant words in the light of the controversies of the fourth century. Bengel, _e.g._ (following Augustine), says: “Per _sumus_ refutatur Sabellius, per _unum_ Arius”; the words thus being taken to prove identity of _essence_ between the Father and the Son, while the difference of _persons_ is indicated by the plural ἐσμέν.But  it is an anachronism to transfer the controversies of the fourth  century to the theological statements of the first. We have a parallel  to ἕν ἐσμεν in 1 Cor. 3:8, where Paul says ὁ φυτεύων καὶ ὁ ποτίζων ἕν  εἰσιν, meaning that both the “planter” and the “waterer” of the seed are  in the same category, as compared with God who gives the increase. A  unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and the  Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel (cf. 5:18, 19, 14:9, 23 and  17:11, 22), and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to  press the words so as to make them indicate identity of οὐσία, is to  introduce thoughts which were not present to the theologians of the  first century.​ Ignatius  expresses the same thought as that conveyed in this verse, when he  writes ὁ κύριος ἄνευ τοῦ πατρὸς οὐδὲν ἐποίησεν, ἡνωμένος ὤν (_Magn._ 7). Cf. 8:28 above.​ 
Bernard, J. H. (1929). _A critical and exegetical commentary on the Gospel according to St. John_. Paged continuously. (A. H. McNeile, Ed.) (2:365-366). New York: C. Scribner' Sons.



1. الرجل لم يتكلم أصلا من الجانب النصي على الإطلاق، لم يعر أي إهتمام  لتركيب الجملة ولا قال فيها حرف، هو فقط تكلم في نص آخر، بعدين عن هذا النص  وكأننا نقول -مثلك- ان كل كلمة هين هى تعني واحد في الجوهر 
2. عارض الرجل صراحة الآباء، ومن ثم فتفسيره مرفوض رأساً  (مش بيفكرك بحاجة دا؟)
3. الرجل لم يقدم دليل نفي واحد، بل كل ما قاله أن هذا التفسير لم يكن عند  لاهوتيو القرن الأول، وهذا كلام مضحك جداً، لماذا؟ لأنه لم يأتنا أصلا  بهؤلاء اللاهوتيين الذين يتكلم عنهم في القرن الأول! فمن هم؟! وأين أصلا  ذكروا النص لكي نبحث في كلامهم عن تفسيرهم له؟!!، وهذه هى الحجة التي اعتمد  عليها (إن جاز أن نسميها حجة) انه فقط يقول ولا يثبت شيء، فلم نعرف من هم  الآباء في القرن الأول الذين لم يقولوا هذا الكلام، فلكي ابحث في "هل قالوا  أم لا" لابد ان يأتي لنا بأقوال أصلا لهم لكي نبحث فيها!! فهلا أتيت لنا  انت بها ؟
4. الرجل أحالنا لإقتباس للقديس إغناطيوس الانطاقي يقول فيه :
ὁ κύριος ἄνευ τοῦ πατρὸς οὐδὲν ἐποίησεν, ἡνωμένος ὤν​ 
والتي ترجمت الى :




  As therefore the Lord did nothing without the Father, being united to Him


فتخيل أن الكلام الذي أرشدنا إليه يقول "being united to Him
" 
5. الرجل بنفسه نقل كلام بنجل، وهو عالم له وزنه في اليونانية وهو يقول بمثل ما قلنا 



> *Finally, we need to be aware that the word “one” at John 10:30 and 17:22 is the neuter form hen. The two other forms for “one”   are mia, which is the feminine form, and heis, the masculine form.   Those who insist that John 10:30 means “the Father and I are one God”   are clearly wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone.   “God” in New Testament Greek is always masculine and must take  masculine  forms of adjectives, pronouns, etc. in agreement (see Mark  12:29, 32; 1  Cor. 8:4; Eph. 4:4-6 in interlinear Bibles). *
> *Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his   popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The   Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76*


بعد هذا الكلام لابد من ضحكة كبيرة مثل هذه : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




يا عزيزي، الموقع الذي نقلت منه لم يقل ان هذا الكلام من باركلي   هو وضع مجموعة من الإقتباسات من باركلي كلها بين علامتي تنصيص ( " " ) وفي  النهاية وضع تعليقه هو الشخصي (أي تعليق الموقع نفسه، المنتدى) فإما أنك  تعرف هذا وعليه ستكون مدلس لمرة أخرى، وإما انك لا تعرف هذا وتكون هذه هفوة  منك (كالعادة) ونغفرها لك، فالموضوع بالطبع له تباعيات سيئة عليك  الشيء الغريب انك لم تنقل لنا تعليق باركلي الذي وضعه الموقع بل نقلت تعليق آخر من الموقع نفسه  وهذا يدل على أنك لم تجد في التعليق ما يفيدك فلم تنقله، جدير بالذكر انك تنقل من منتدى لا قيمة له أصلاً في الإستشهاد. ما أجمل صعقاتك 


الشيء الأكثر كوميدية وأسمح لي أن احرجك فيه أكثر، أنك بدلا ان تنقل ما  وضعه الموقع بالترتيب أي تأتي بمكان الإستشهاد ثم الإستشهاد كما تظنه، وضعت  الإستشهاد أولا، ثم مكانه!! وهذا تمحكا وتقليدا لما أفعله أنا في  استشهاداتي حيث أضع الإقتباس اولا ثم المصدر  فحاولت ان تجعل نفسك تنقل الكلام بشكل علمي (على الأكثر في النقل)، فأتحفتنا بصاعقة كوميدية :smile01



> *الراجل بيقولك إن كلامك خاطئ لغويا فقط wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone*


راجل مين يا عزيزي؟ راجل مين؟



> *وقال هذا الرجل مقولة أعجبتني الحقيقة "Are   we driven to interpret it in terms of essence and hypostasis and all   the rest of the ****physical and philosophic notions about which the   makers of creeds fought and argued?"*


يا راجل؟!! تصدق، انا ممكن اطردك لعدم تكافؤ الحوار ولعدم التمعن في إحراجك أكثر؟ 
الرجل يسأل!! يــــــســــأل، يسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأل، حقيقة انت دون المستوى حتى في التركيز كما اثبت بالدليل!!
الرجل انظر لكلامه:

Now we come to the supreme claim. “﻿I and the Father are one,﻿” said Jesus. *What* did he mean*?* *Is* it absolute mystery, or can we understand at least a little of it*?* *Are*  we driven to interpret it in terms of essence and hypostasis and all  the rest of the ****physical and philosophic notions about which the  makers of the creeds fought and argued*?* *Has* one to be a theologian and a philosopher to grasp even a fragment of the meaning of this tremendous statement*?*​ _
The Gospel of John  : Volume 2_. 2000, c1975 (W. Barclay, lecturer in  the University of Glasgow, Ed.). The Daily study Bible series, Rev. ed.  (74). Philadelphia: The Westminster Press.

​
هل لم تفهم كل هذه الأسئلة فأتيت بها كجمل خبرية!!، بالمناسبة، الكلام هذا فعلا قاله باركلي وليس الموقع 


بالمناسبة أيضا، الرجل لم يعلق تعليق واحد نصي! بل فسر فقط وهو ما ترفضه أنت نفسك قبلي..



> *عاوز يقولك هو بالعافية يعني *


لا ، بالأدلة اللي وضعتها انت وانا 



> *The particle en [hen] being of the neuter gender, can hardly signify ‘one being, i.e. one God,’ but rather ‘one in will, purpose, counsel...”*
> *Trinitarian scholar Robert Young commented on this   knowledge of the word “one” at John 10:30 in his Young’s Concise   Critical Bible Commentary*


1. لا تكرر النقل مع قلب الترتيب 
2. ما هو وجه إحتجاجك بهذا الكلام؟ الرجل تقريبا لم يتكلم لغويا اللهم إلا  ذكره للكمة انها في حالة المحايد وهذا لا اعتبره كلاما لغويا لأنه لم يقول  كيف يستخلص منه رايا مبني على اللغة، وأيضا لأنه لم يذكر باقي تركيب  الجملة.
3. الرجل قال بالمعنيين فعلا، وانا لا اعترض، لكن كونه يقول هاردلي، فهذا نسبي ولم يبرره لنا لماذا هو هارد   له 





> *وهناك المزيد من الاستشهادات لكن اكتفي بهذا خشية الإطالة*


ليه؟  هو احنا بنحاسبك على الإستشهادات؟ يا راجل دا انا بطلب منك تكتر !! كتر  ومافيش خشية ولا حاجة، وأطل براحتك، فكله سيتم الرد عليه بسهولة 



> * وأختم بإعادة السؤال الذي لم يجب عليه المحاوران:*


لا يوجد شيء لم يجب عليه مولكا على الأقل  فرجاء لا داعي للكذب..



> * السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟*


قمت  بالرد عليك ولم تعلق على ردي ، ومع ذلك تعيد السؤال، وكأنك تفهم الرد بعد  عدد معين من التكرار، قلت لك اخبرني ما هو ذه العدد حتى أكرره لك دفعة  واحدة،، هل ستخبرني ما هو هذا العدد؟



> * وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين..*


يستاهل الحمد الصراحة على كل شيء، دا انت من اول الموضوع،  إستشهاداتك إما مبتورة، إما لا تفهمها، إما لا ترد على نقدي لها، إما لا  تكون أصلا توافقك بل تعارضك وتوافقني، او إستشهادات لا تعرف من قائلها!!!  فبعد كل هذا نشكره كثيراً، وبالحقيقة : فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ، يا كافر 

بس عجبتني اوي لما فتحت صدرك وقلت :



> * والآآآآآن مع مزيد من الكلام القاتل الذي سيصيب الزميلان بدوار (وهيبقى  للذكرى على رأي مولكا) .. والمصيبة  التي ستكون على رأسيهما أن الاستشهادات  التالية تنفي أن النص يتكلم عن  وحدة الجوهر أصلا .. وسأجعل عنوان بقية  المداخلة "رد الأعلام على باول  ومولكان"*


ربما تقصد بكلمة "دوار" ، دوار العمدة :ura1:



آآآه لو تعرف الموضوع هايحصل فيه اية!!!


منتظر تعليقك على مشاركتي التي لم تجرؤ ان تقتبس منها حرفا واحداً!! وبالطبع استشهادات أخرى ولكن أقوى..



سلاماً..


----------



## حارس العقيدة (3 يوليو 2012)

*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
تحية إلى كل مسلم ومسلمة ومسيحي ومسيحية
كنت أعلم علم اليقين أن المداخلة السابقة ستجعلك مضطربا ومتخبطا ولله الحمد.. لكن مازلت يامولكا تجادل بالباطل وصدق فيك قول ربنا :"ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك"
قرأت ردك علي فما وجدته إلا ازداد هلهلة وهنا أوهن من بيت العنكبوت .. وأحسست من ردك أننا كما يقال في حوار "الطرشان".. نشوف حوار الطرشان:*

*



			تم الرد سابقا ولم تعلق بأي تعليق ومع ذلك تكرر الكلام فحاول ان ترد على كلامي الذي لم تجرؤ أن تقتبس منه حرفا في هذه المرة .. وبالإضافة للسابق نزيدك..
الرجل يقول:
he phrase ἕي ἐَىهي (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
اية هو اللي تم تأكيده؟ حرفيا من كلامه Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity
اية هو الأسرتد؟ ايوة، قولها مرة كدا؟ قولها مرة تاني؟ اييييو، الـessential unity ..
كررها اكثر من 20 مرة عشان ماتنساش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال أني لم أعلق ... نعم إنه حوار الطرشان .. انظر لكلامي:*
*he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press*
*يعني لغويا الكلمةἕv تعني is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.
فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
*I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.*
*كان رد مولكا على هذا الكلام أنه رد على هذا الموضوع مسبقا .. طيب تعال نشوف ردك كان إيه:*
*



			صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:
هل تقرأ -فضلا- ما تنقل؟! الرجل يوافق أغسطينوس في أن كلمة "واحد" هنا تدحض فكر الأريوسيين الذي ينكرون وحدانية الجوهر بين الآب والإبن!!
فما هذا الذي تفعله انت الآن؟ هل طلبنا منك أدلة لصالحنا؟ دع الأدلة التي لصالحنا لنا، فنحن على تمام الإستعداد لإغراقك بها، وإنتبه فقط للادلة التي تعتقد أنها لصحالك!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222780&postcount=5
*ولم يعلق بأي شئ على ما قال الرجل في بداية كلامه .. وهل أنا قلت أن الرجل لا يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ؟؟!!!!
أنا جئت بكلام الرجل الذي يقول فيه أن الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر وكفيتك عناء التعب .. لكن السؤال : متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر؟؟*
*بعدما قال هذا الكلام :while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying
يعني كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد وتعني (شئ واحد)_هذا لغويا_ ربما اهتمام واحد كما قد يكون تقريبا من فحوى الكلام..
وبعدما قال أيضا:, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
وتعني على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ الدقيق المؤكد هنا.
وهذا طبعا مالم تعلق عليه مطلقا ولن تعلق ..
نأتي إلى الاقتباس الثاني لنرى هل علقت فعلا كما تدعي أو لا:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*فكان ردك كالتالي:*
*



			تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:
1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.
2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver. 33.
3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.
4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly disavow that such was his intention.
The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.
Barnes, A. (1884-1885). Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.
هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهل أنا زعمت أن الرجل لا يقول بأن النص يقصد وحدة الجوهر؟؟!!!*
*لكن متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر ؟؟ بعدما قال هذا الكلام:*
*"one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union*
*يقول أن كلمة (واحد) ليست مذكرة بل في الوضع المحايد وهي تعبر عن الوحدة ليس عن نوع تلك الوحدة_يعني النص لم يحدد نوع الوحدة_ربما تعبر عن أي وحدة..(لغويا).. فأين تعليقك على هذا؟
ثم قال الرجل:and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
يعني نوع تلك الوحدة التي يقصدها النص نستخلصها من السياق.. ثم ذهب الرجل للسياق واستخلص أنها وحدة الجوهر فهذا شأنه  .. يعني بالعربي النص مش بيحدد نوع أو كنه تلك الوحدة ومش هتعرفها غير من السياق... فأين التشدق بأن الكلمة في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟!!
أين تعليقك بقى على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! لا يوجد طبعا أي تعليق*
*ويبقى السؤال الذي لم تجب عليه إلى الآن:*
*ما حاجتنا إلى سياق الكلام إن كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟؟*

*The Apologists Bible Commentary*
*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.*
*The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*
*وكان ردك كالآتي:*
*



			. مش عارف تحديدا اية المستدل منه في هذا الكلام؟! رجاء ان تحدد ما هو الذي تعتبره حجة لك.
2. هل فهمت الجملة على أن غير المثلِثين والمثلِثين يتجادلون (يتناقشون) في وجهة النظر هذه كوجهة نظر يؤمن كلاهما بها أم فهمتها على ان فريق منهما يؤمن بعكس ما يؤمن به الآخر، ويتناقشون حول هذه النقطة، أهي صحيحة ام خاطئة؟ رجاء حدد ما تفهمه انت بنفسك.
ممتع انت حقاً، من هذا أصلا الذي تنقل عنه؟!! هل لو لا يعرف اليونانية وأتى بنفس النتيجة من السياق فهذا يعني ان النص نفسه لا يوجد به ما اتى به من السياق؟!! عجبي على مستوى منطقكم الهزيل..
الشيء العجيب والغريب والمضحك أيضاً، أن من تنقل عنه، بعدما قال هذا الكلام نقل لنا أول تفسير وهو لجون جيل الذي يقول فيه بالحرف كما نقله هو :
I and my Father are one. Not in person, for the Father must be a distinct person from the Son, and the Son a distinct person from the Father; and which is further manifest, from the use of the verb plural, "I and my Father", esmen, "we are one"; that is, in nature and essence, and perfections, particularly in power; since Christ is speaking of the impossibility of plucking any of the sheep, out of his own and his Father's hands; giving this as a reason for it, their unity of nature, and equality of power; so that it must be as impracticable to pluck them out of his hands, as out of his Father's, because he is equal with God the Father, and the one God with him (Gill).
أي أنه نفسه بشحمه ولحمه أتى بمن إستخرج هذا الكلام نفسه من النص نفسه ومن تحليله يونانيا، ثم استخرج نفس النتيجة (وتحديدا كان يتكلم عن القوة فيما بعد) من السياق نفسه!!، فحتى التفسير الذي أتى به من لم تطلعنا على اسمه يقول بما قلت به انا هنا أن كل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس الشيء بدليل ان الرجل نفسه أتى باول تفسير يقول فيه صاحبه نفس النتيجة التي اتينا بها عن طريق النص لغويا وسياقاً ألم أقل لك انك ممتع؟ أخشى أن يقول عليك احد انك مسيحي ومتنكر وتمثل دور المسلم الضعيف الذي يثبت كل مرة ما يجاهد ان ينفيه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا هو ردك الهزيل .. ولا تعليق على ما كتب أبدا !!*
*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.*
*المستدل ياصديق من هذا الكلام أن هناك بعض المعلقين المثلثين وغير المثلثين رأوا أن هذا النص يتكلم عن وحدة الهدف أو الخطة..
ثم تأتي باقتباس من الموقع يقول أن المقصود هو وحدة الجوهر :*
*



			الشيء العجيب والغريب والمضحك أيضاً، أن من تنقل عنه، بعدما قال هذا الكلام نقل لنا أول تفسير وهو لجون جيل الذي يقول فيه بالحرف كما نقله هو :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههه مانا قايلك في مداخلتي رقم 27 إن الموقع بيحلل النص وبيستعرض الآراء كلها وبيؤيد أن النص يقول بوحدة الجوهر 
ومع ذلك فإن هذا لا ينفي وقوع الاختلاف وأن هناك من قال بوحدة الهدف أو الخطة .. ويظل السؤال الذي لم تجب عليه:*
*لو كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فلماذا يقع الاختلاف على شئ مسلم به لغويا؟؟*
*أكثر ما أضحكني هو ردك الآتي:*
*



			The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context
هاها، هل هذا يعني أن الوحدة بين المسيح وبين الآب هى in a general؟!! يعني واحد في كل شيء؟!! ممتع انت حقا، فلماذا تعترض اذن طالما هى بشكل عام على انه واحد في الجوهر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنت فهمت إن كلمة general يعني واحد في كل شئ؟!!!! ههههههههههه
كلمة general هنا معناها وحدة بالمعنى العام .. عشان كده قالك:The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context
يعني لكي تعرف النوع الدقيق للوحدة عليك بالرجوع للسياق وهذا الكلام نفسه جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
*and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*ويبقى السؤال قائما (فاكره؟): ما الحاجة للسياق إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر ؟؟*
*بدأ مولكا بعد ذلك بالرد على الصواعق التى هوت عليه كالبرق والرعد بردود هزيلة جدا .. لننظر رده على أول 3 صواعق دفعه واحدة :*
*



			تعالى لنرى من اي الكتب تستشهد أنت ليتم فضح ما تريد أن تفعله:
اقتباس:
New Bible Dictionary
اقتباس:
Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament
اقتباس:
Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words
ما هذا يا عزيزي؟ تأتي لنا بقواميس ومعاجم لتشرح معنى "النص نصياً"؟ هاهاهاها، هل قال لك احد ان الكلمة بمفردها تعني "وحدة الجوهر"؟!!! هاهاها، من قال هذا الكلام؟ أيعقل انك لا تفرق بين ان يتم شرح "النص" نصياً، وبين أن يتم "تعريف" الكلمة في القواميس؟!!!! أهذا مستوى؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**رفض ال3 اقتباسات لأنها جاءت في معاجم وقواميس ههههههههههه هل هذا رد !
نفرض أنهم كتبوا رأيهم في خواطرهم اليومية هتقول مينفعش عشان دي الخواطر اليومية هههههههههه .. أين ردك ياعزيزي على ما قالوه.. وهل قالوا أن ἕν معناها (واحد) وفقط؟!! لأنه قاموس Expository .
نعيده مرة أخرى يمكن تعلق بشئ:*
*One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ*
*هو هنا بيتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) في نص يوحنا 10 العدد30 ويقول المقصود (وحدة الهدف) *
*to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn x.30 [John 10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186, Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House, tenth printing, August, 1984*
*وهنا أيضا الحديث عن الكلمة (واحد) الواردة في يوحنا 10 عدد30 ويقول وحدة الروح الإرادة*
*A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel..., and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to press the words so as to make them indicate identity of ousia [Greek for ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to introduce thoughts that were not present to the theologians of the first century."*
*J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Gospel According to St. Johnد*
*وكان تعليق مولكا على هذا الاقتباس:*
*



			. الرجل لم يتكلم أصلا من الجانب النصي على الإطلاق، لم يعر أي إهتمام لتركيب الجملة ولا قال فيها حرف، هو فقط تكلم في نص آخر، بعدين عن هذا النص وكأننا نقول -مثلك- ان كل كلمة هين هى تعني واحد في الجوهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**على سبيل المثال جاء في مداخلتك رقم 34 :*
*



			معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..
..( 14 )..
Jesus referred to Himself as one with God, separate in Person but identical in nature. The godhead includes Father, Son, and Holy Spirit—a triunity of separate persons united in essence as one. The Jews regarded Jesus’ claim to be one with God as blasphemy.
Thomas Nelson, I. (1997, c1995). Woman's study Bible . (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل ما جئت به على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر تكلم عن الجانب النصي كما تقول !! وأين اهتمام اقتباسك هذا بتركيب الجملة؟!*
*ثم علق مولكا وقال:*
*



			. عارض الرجل صراحة الآباء، ومن ثم فتفسيره مرفوض رأساً (مش بيفكرك بحاجة دا؟)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل لأنه عارض آباءك يكون تفسيره مرفوضا رأسا على عقب ؟!! وهل لو عارض آباءك يعتبر رجل بعلمه لا وزن لكلامه؟!! وأكيد طبعا بيفكرني بCalvin ونفس ردك هذا.
نبذة صغيرة عن الرجل ليعرف الناس قدره:
He was Dean of St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin from 1902 to 1911, Bishop of Ossory, Ferns and Leighlin from 1911 to 1915 and Church of Ireland Archbishop of Dublin from 1915 to 1919.
فالرجل له وزنه ومكانته ويرى_كما راى غيره_ أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة الإرادة والغرض .
وأين ردك على هذا الاقتباس أيضا؟؟:*
*Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809.*
*بالنسبة للاستشهاد الخامس:*
بعد هذا الكلام لابد من ضحكة كبيرة مثل هذه :
*



			يا عزيزي، الموقع الذي نقلت منه لم يقل ان هذا الكلام من باركلي هو وضع مجموعة من الإقتباسات من باركلي كلها بين علامتي تنصيص ( " " ) وفي النهاية وضع تعليقه هو الشخصي (أي تعليق الموقع نفسه، المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم أخطأت في هذا الاقتباس وظننته من ضمن الاقتباس فاعتذر عن هذا الخطأ للقارئ الكريم*
*



			وهذا يدل على أنك لم تجد في التعليق ما يفيدك فلم تنقله،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال لك ذلك خذ ياسيدي كلام Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76
"we find that it is in fact so simple that the simplest mind can grasp it. Let us turn to the seventeenth chapter of John's Gospel, which tells of the prayer of Jesus for his followers before he went to his death: 'Holy Father, keep them in thy name, which thou hast given me, that they may be one, even as we are one' (John 17:11). Jesus conceived of the unity of Christian with Christian as the same as his unity with God."
"The bond of unity is love; the proof of love is obedience. Christians are one with each other when they are bound by love, and obey the words of Christ. Jesus is one with God, because as no other ever did, he obeyed and loved him. His unity with God is a unity of perfect love, issuing in perfect obedience.*
*فالبروفسور ويليام يرى الوحدة في هذا النص وحدة المحبة..*
"*



			Are we driven to interpret it in terms of essence and hypostasis and all the rest of the ****physical and philosophic notions about which the makers of creeds fought and argued?"
الرجل يسأل!! يــــــســــأل، يسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأل، حقيقة انت دون المستوى حتى في التركيز كما اثبت بالدليل!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الرجل لا يسأل بل يتسائل .. هناك فرق ياعزيزي *
*لننظر رد مولكا على الاقتباس التالي:*
*



			The particle en [hen] being of the neuter gender, can hardly signify ‘one being, i.e. one God,’ but rather ‘one in will, purpose, counsel...”
Trinitarian scholar Robert Young commented on this knowledge of the word “one” at John 10:30 in his Young’s Concise Critical Bible Commentary
ما هو وجه إحتجاجك بهذا الكلام؟ الرجل تقريبا لم يتكلم لغويا اللهم إلا ذكره للكمة انها في حالة المحايد وهذا لا اعتبره كلاما لغويا لأنه لم يقول كيف يستخلص منه رايا مبني على اللغة، وأيضا لأنه لم يذكر باقي تركيب الجملة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني مولكا بجلالة قدره بيقول لا اعتبر كلامه لغويا ههههههههههههه معلش سامحه جاهل هنعمل ايه ياعم مولكا... معرفش مين اللي خلاه باحث !
طيب حضرتك استشهدت بهذا في مداخلتك رقم 34 *
*



			Jesus referred to Himself as one with God, separate in Person but identical in nature. The godhead includes Father, Son, and Holy Spirit—a triunity of separate persons united in essence as one. The Jews regarded Jesus’ claim to be one with God as blasphemy.
Thomas Nelson, I. (1997, c1995). Woman's study Bible . (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**فأين أصلا حتى ذكره أن الكلمة في الوضع المحايد ؟؟!!
إلى الآن جميع الصواعق لم يرد عليها إلا بردود هزيلة ضعيفة كالخرقة الممزقة ..
دعني أزيدك من الشعر بيتا _ضفها إلى الصواعق السابقة_:*
"*The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir:  Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394).*
*كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة.
وبيقول كارسن في نفس الصفحة: The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.
وهنا يراودني سؤال : إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
السؤال الذي أسأله للمرة الثالثة ولم يلق جوابا وأنا أعرف أنه لن يلق أبدأ:
هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν اليونانية من الأساس؟؟ أنا كلامي في نفس النص ياصديقي فمن الطبيعي أصلا عندما تحلل قول شخص أن تعرف هل قاله من الأساس أو لا. فلا تهرب بقولك:*
*



			عزيزي، هل انتهيت من النقطة الاولى ولا تملك شيء تطلعنا عليه إلا هذا لتنتقل لكلام المسيح نفسه؟!! أخبرني لأقول لك افتح موضوع لو انتهيت من هذا الموضوع تماما ولا تملك فيه إلا ما قدمت..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**السؤال الثالث: إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا محسومة بأنها (وحدة الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف باحثون على شئ من المفترض أنه مسلم به لغويا؟؟




			آآه لو تعرف الموضوع هايحصل فيه اية!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع انتهى أصلا منذ مداخلتي الأولى .
تحياتي ..
*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (3 يوليو 2012)

*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات
تحية إلى كل مسلم ومسلمة ومسيحي ومسيحية
كنت أعلم علم اليقين أن المداخلة السابقة ستجعلك مضطربا ومتخبطا ولله الحمد.. لكن مازلت يامولكا تجادل بالباطل وصدق فيك قول ربنا :"ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك"
قرأت ردك علي فما وجدته إلا ازداد هلهلة وهنا أوهن من بيت العنكبوت .. وأحسست من ردك أننا كما يقال في حوار "الطرشان".. نشوف حوار الطرشان:*

*



			تم الرد سابقا ولم تعلق بأي تعليق ومع ذلك تكرر الكلام فحاول ان ترد على كلامي الذي لم تجرؤ أن تقتبس منه حرفا في هذه المرة .. وبالإضافة للسابق نزيدك..
الرجل يقول:
he phrase ἕي ἐَىهي (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
اية هو اللي تم تأكيده؟ حرفيا من كلامه Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity
اية هو الأسرتد؟ ايوة، قولها مرة كدا؟ قولها مرة تاني؟ اييييو، الـessential unity ..
كررها اكثر من 20 مرة عشان ماتنساش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال أني لم أعلق ... نعم إنه حوار الطرشان .. انظر لكلامي:*
*he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press*
*يعني لغويا الكلمةἕv تعني is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.
فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
*I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying.*
*كان رد مولكا على هذا الكلام أنه رد على هذا الموضوع مسبقا .. طيب تعال نشوف ردك كان إيه:*
*



			صراحة، لا أعلم، هل قرأت هذا الكلام للنهاية؟ هل حقا أكملت القراءة؟ تعالى لأظلل لك على ما أريد وما سهوت عنه:
هل تقرأ -فضلا- ما تنقل؟! الرجل يوافق أغسطينوس في أن كلمة "واحد" هنا تدحض فكر الأريوسيين الذي ينكرون وحدانية الجوهر بين الآب والإبن!!
فما هذا الذي تفعله انت الآن؟ هل طلبنا منك أدلة لصالحنا؟ دع الأدلة التي لصالحنا لنا، فنحن على تمام الإستعداد لإغراقك بها، وإنتبه فقط للادلة التي تعتقد أنها لصحالك!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222780&postcount=5
*ولم يعلق بأي شئ على ما قال الرجل في بداية كلامه .. وهل أنا قلت أن الرجل لا يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ؟؟!!!!
أنا جئت بكلام الرجل الذي يقول فيه أن الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر وكفيتك عناء التعب .. لكن السؤال : متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر؟؟*
*بعدما قال هذا الكلام :while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying
يعني كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد وتعني (شئ واحد)_هذا لغويا_ ربما اهتمام واحد كما قد يكون تقريبا من فحوى الكلام..
وبعدما قال أيضا:, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
وتعني على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ الدقيق المؤكد هنا.
وهذا طبعا مالم تعلق عليه مطلقا ولن تعلق ..
نأتي إلى الاقتباس الثاني لنرى هل علقت فعلا كما تدعي أو لا:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*فكان ردك كالتالي:*
*



			تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:
1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.
2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver. 33.
3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.
4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly disavow that such was his intention.
The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.
Barnes, A. (1884-1885). Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.
هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهل أنا زعمت أن الرجل لا يقول بأن النص يقصد وحدة الجوهر؟؟!!!*
*لكن متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر ؟؟ بعدما قال هذا الكلام:*
*"one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union*
*يقول أن كلمة (واحد) ليست مذكرة بل في الوضع المحايد وهي تعبر عن الوحدة ليس عن نوع تلك الوحدة_يعني النص لم يحدد نوع الوحدة_ربما تعبر عن أي وحدة..(لغويا).. فأين تعليقك على هذا؟
ثم قال الرجل:and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
يعني نوع تلك الوحدة التي يقصدها النص نستخلصها من السياق.. ثم ذهب الرجل للسياق واستخلص أنها وحدة الجوهر فهذا شأنه  .. يعني بالعربي النص مش بيحدد نوع أو كنه تلك الوحدة ومش هتعرفها غير من السياق... فأين التشدق بأن الكلمة في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟!!
أين تعليقك بقى على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! لا يوجد طبعا أي تعليق*
*ويبقى السؤال الذي لم تجب عليه إلى الآن:*
*ما حاجتنا إلى سياق الكلام إن كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟؟*

*The Apologists Bible Commentary*
*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.*
*The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*
*وكان ردك كالآتي:*
*



			. مش عارف تحديدا اية المستدل منه في هذا الكلام؟! رجاء ان تحدد ما هو الذي تعتبره حجة لك.
2. هل فهمت الجملة على أن غير المثلِثين والمثلِثين يتجادلون (يتناقشون) في وجهة النظر هذه كوجهة نظر يؤمن كلاهما بها أم فهمتها على ان فريق منهما يؤمن بعكس ما يؤمن به الآخر، ويتناقشون حول هذه النقطة، أهي صحيحة ام خاطئة؟ رجاء حدد ما تفهمه انت بنفسك.
ممتع انت حقاً، من هذا أصلا الذي تنقل عنه؟!! هل لو لا يعرف اليونانية وأتى بنفس النتيجة من السياق فهذا يعني ان النص نفسه لا يوجد به ما اتى به من السياق؟!! عجبي على مستوى منطقكم الهزيل..
الشيء العجيب والغريب والمضحك أيضاً، أن من تنقل عنه، بعدما قال هذا الكلام نقل لنا أول تفسير وهو لجون جيل الذي يقول فيه بالحرف كما نقله هو :
I and my Father are one. Not in person, for the Father must be a distinct person from the Son, and the Son a distinct person from the Father; and which is further manifest, from the use of the verb plural, "I and my Father", esmen, "we are one"; that is, in nature and essence, and perfections, particularly in power; since Christ is speaking of the impossibility of plucking any of the sheep, out of his own and his Father's hands; giving this as a reason for it, their unity of nature, and equality of power; so that it must be as impracticable to pluck them out of his hands, as out of his Father's, because he is equal with God the Father, and the one God with him (Gill).
أي أنه نفسه بشحمه ولحمه أتى بمن إستخرج هذا الكلام نفسه من النص نفسه ومن تحليله يونانيا، ثم استخرج نفس النتيجة (وتحديدا كان يتكلم عن القوة فيما بعد) من السياق نفسه!!، فحتى التفسير الذي أتى به من لم تطلعنا على اسمه يقول بما قلت به انا هنا أن كل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس الشيء بدليل ان الرجل نفسه أتى باول تفسير يقول فيه صاحبه نفس النتيجة التي اتينا بها عن طريق النص لغويا وسياقاً ألم أقل لك انك ممتع؟ أخشى أن يقول عليك احد انك مسيحي ومتنكر وتمثل دور المسلم الضعيف الذي يثبت كل مرة ما يجاهد ان ينفيه .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا هو ردك الهزيل .. ولا تعليق على ما كتب أبدا !!*
*This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.*
*المستدل ياصديق من هذا الكلام أن هناك بعض المعلقين المثلثين وغير المثلثين رأوا أن هذا النص يتكلم عن وحدة الهدف أو الخطة..
ثم تأتي باقتباس من الموقع يقول أن المقصود هو وحدة الجوهر :*
*



			الشيء العجيب والغريب والمضحك أيضاً، أن من تنقل عنه، بعدما قال هذا الكلام نقل لنا أول تفسير وهو لجون جيل الذي يقول فيه بالحرف كما نقله هو :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههه مانا قايلك في مداخلتي رقم 27 إن الموقع بيحلل النص وبيستعرض الآراء كلها وبيؤيد أن النص يقول بوحدة الجوهر 
ومع ذلك فإن هذا لا ينفي وقوع الاختلاف وأن هناك من قال بوحدة الهدف أو الخطة .. ويظل السؤال الذي لم تجب عليه:*
*لو كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فلماذا يقع الاختلاف على شئ مسلم به لغويا؟؟*
*أكثر ما أضحكني هو ردك الآتي:*
*



			The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense. The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context
هاها، هل هذا يعني أن الوحدة بين المسيح وبين الآب هى in a general؟!! يعني واحد في كل شيء؟!! ممتع انت حقا، فلماذا تعترض اذن طالما هى بشكل عام على انه واحد في الجوهر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنت فهمت إن كلمة general يعني واحد في كل شئ؟!!!! ههههههههههه
كلمة general هنا معناها وحدة بالمعنى العام .. عشان كده قالك:The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context
يعني لكي تعرف النوع الدقيق للوحدة عليك بالرجوع للسياق وهذا الكلام نفسه جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
*and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*ويبقى السؤال قائما (فاكره؟): ما الحاجة للسياق إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر ؟؟*
*بدأ مولكا بعد ذلك بالرد على الصواعق التى هوت عليه كالبرق والرعد بردود هزيلة جدا .. لننظر رده على أول 3 صواعق دفعه واحدة :*
*



			تعالى لنرى من اي الكتب تستشهد أنت ليتم فضح ما تريد أن تفعله:
اقتباس:
New Bible Dictionary
اقتباس:
Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament
اقتباس:
Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words
ما هذا يا عزيزي؟ تأتي لنا بقواميس ومعاجم لتشرح معنى "النص نصياً"؟ هاهاهاها، هل قال لك احد ان الكلمة بمفردها تعني "وحدة الجوهر"؟!!! هاهاها، من قال هذا الكلام؟ أيعقل انك لا تفرق بين ان يتم شرح "النص" نصياً، وبين أن يتم "تعريف" الكلمة في القواميس؟!!!! أهذا مستوى؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**رفض ال3 اقتباسات لأنها جاءت في معاجم وقواميس ههههههههههه هل هذا رد !
نفرض أنهم كتبوا رأيهم في خواطرهم اليومية هتقول مينفعش عشان دي الخواطر اليومية هههههههههه .. أين ردك ياعزيزي على ما قالوه.. وهل قالوا أن ἕν معناها (واحد) وفقط؟!! لأنه قاموس Expository .
نعيده مرة أخرى يمكن تعلق بشئ:*
*One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ*
*هو هنا بيتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) في نص يوحنا 10 العدد30 ويقول المقصود (وحدة الهدف) *
*to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn x.30 [John 10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186, Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House, tenth printing, August, 1984*
*وهنا أيضا الحديث عن الكلمة (واحد) الواردة في يوحنا 10 عدد30 ويقول وحدة الروح الإرادة*
*A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel..., and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to press the words so as to make them indicate identity of ousia [Greek for ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to introduce thoughts that were not present to the theologians of the first century."*
*J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Gospel According to St. Johnد*
*وكان تعليق مولكا على هذا الاقتباس:*
*



			. الرجل لم يتكلم أصلا من الجانب النصي على الإطلاق، لم يعر أي إهتمام لتركيب الجملة ولا قال فيها حرف، هو فقط تكلم في نص آخر، بعدين عن هذا النص وكأننا نقول -مثلك- ان كل كلمة هين هى تعني واحد في الجوهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**على سبيل المثال جاء في مداخلتك رقم 34 :*
*



			معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..
..( 14 )..
Jesus referred to Himself as one with God, separate in Person but identical in nature. The godhead includes Father, Son, and Holy Spirit—a triunity of separate persons united in essence as one. The Jews regarded Jesus’ claim to be one with God as blasphemy.
Thomas Nelson, I. (1997, c1995). Woman's study Bible . (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل ما جئت به على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر تكلم عن الجانب النصي كما تقول !! وأين اهتمام اقتباسك هذا بتركيب الجملة؟!*
*ثم علق مولكا وقال:*
*



			. عارض الرجل صراحة الآباء، ومن ثم فتفسيره مرفوض رأساً (مش بيفكرك بحاجة دا؟)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هل لأنه عارض آباءك يكون تفسيره مرفوضا رأسا على عقب ؟!! وهل لو عارض آباءك يعتبر رجل بعلمه لا وزن لكلامه؟!! وأكيد طبعا بيفكرني بCalvin ونفس ردك هذا.
نبذة صغيرة عن الرجل ليعرف الناس قدره:
He was Dean of St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin from 1902 to 1911, Bishop of Ossory, Ferns and Leighlin from 1911 to 1915 and Church of Ireland Archbishop of Dublin from 1915 to 1919.
فالرجل له وزنه ومكانته ويرى_كما راى غيره_ أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة الإرادة والغرض .
وأين ردك على هذا الاقتباس أيضا؟؟:*
*Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809.*
*بالنسبة للاستشهاد الخامس:*
بعد هذا الكلام لابد من ضحكة كبيرة مثل هذه :
*



			يا عزيزي، الموقع الذي نقلت منه لم يقل ان هذا الكلام من باركلي هو وضع مجموعة من الإقتباسات من باركلي كلها بين علامتي تنصيص ( " " ) وفي النهاية وضع تعليقه هو الشخصي (أي تعليق الموقع نفسه، المنتدى)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم أخطأت في هذا الاقتباس وظننته من ضمن الاقتباس فاعتذر عن هذا الخطأ للقارئ الكريم*
*



			وهذا يدل على أنك لم تجد في التعليق ما يفيدك فلم تنقله،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال لك ذلك خذ ياسيدي كلام Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76
"we find that it is in fact so simple that the simplest mind can grasp it. Let us turn to the seventeenth chapter of John's Gospel, which tells of the prayer of Jesus for his followers before he went to his death: 'Holy Father, keep them in thy name, which thou hast given me, that they may be one, even as we are one' (John 17:11). Jesus conceived of the unity of Christian with Christian as the same as his unity with God."
"The bond of unity is love; the proof of love is obedience. Christians are one with each other when they are bound by love, and obey the words of Christ. Jesus is one with God, because as no other ever did, he obeyed and loved him. His unity with God is a unity of perfect love, issuing in perfect obedience.*
*فالبروفسور ويليام يرى الوحدة في هذا النص وحدة المحبة..*
"*



			Are we driven to interpret it in terms of essence and hypostasis and all the rest of the ****physical and philosophic notions about which the makers of creeds fought and argued?"
الرجل يسأل!! يــــــســــأل، يسأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأل، حقيقة انت دون المستوى حتى في التركيز كما اثبت بالدليل!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الرجل لا يسأل بل يتسائل .. هناك فرق ياعزيزي *
*لننظر رد مولكا على الاقتباس التالي:*
*



			The particle en [hen] being of the neuter gender, can hardly signify ‘one being, i.e. one God,’ but rather ‘one in will, purpose, counsel...”
Trinitarian scholar Robert Young commented on this knowledge of the word “one” at John 10:30 in his Young’s Concise Critical Bible Commentary
ما هو وجه إحتجاجك بهذا الكلام؟ الرجل تقريبا لم يتكلم لغويا اللهم إلا ذكره للكمة انها في حالة المحايد وهذا لا اعتبره كلاما لغويا لأنه لم يقول كيف يستخلص منه رايا مبني على اللغة، وأيضا لأنه لم يذكر باقي تركيب الجملة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني مولكا بجلالة قدره بيقول لا اعتبر كلامه لغويا ههههههههههههه معلش سامحه جاهل هنعمل ايه ياعم مولكا... معرفش مين اللي خلاه باحث !
طيب حضرتك استشهدت بهذا في مداخلتك رقم 34 *
*



			Jesus referred to Himself as one with God, separate in Person but identical in nature. The godhead includes Father, Son, and Holy Spirit—a triunity of separate persons united in essence as one. The Jews regarded Jesus’ claim to be one with God as blasphemy.
Thomas Nelson, I. (1997, c1995). Woman's study Bible . (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**فأين أصلا حتى ذكره أن الكلمة في الوضع المحايد ؟؟!!
إلى الآن جميع الصواعق لم يرد عليها إلا بردود هزيلة ضعيفة كالخرقة الممزقة ..
دعني أزيدك من الشعر بيتا _ضفها إلى الصواعق السابقة_:*
"*The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir:  Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394).*
*كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة.
وبيقول كارسن في نفس الصفحة: The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.
وهنا يراودني سؤال : إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
السؤال الذي أسأله للمرة الثالثة ولم يلق جوابا وأنا أعرف أنه لن يلق أبدأ:
هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν اليونانية من الأساس؟؟ أنا كلامي في نفس النص ياصديقي فمن الطبيعي أصلا عندما تحلل قول شخص أن تعرف هل قاله من الأساس أو لا. فلا تهرب بقولك:*
*



			عزيزي، هل انتهيت من النقطة الاولى ولا تملك شيء تطلعنا عليه إلا هذا لتنتقل لكلام المسيح نفسه؟!! أخبرني لأقول لك افتح موضوع لو انتهيت من هذا الموضوع تماما ولا تملك فيه إلا ما قدمت..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**السؤال الثالث: إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا محسومة بأنها (وحدة الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف باحثون على شئ من المفترض أنه مسلم به لغويا؟؟




			آآه لو تعرف الموضوع هايحصل فيه اية!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الموضوع انتهى أصلا منذ مداخلتي الأولى .
تحياتي ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> *كنت أعلم علم اليقين أن المداخلة السابقة ستجعلك مضطربا ومتخبطا ولله الحمد.. *


ومن هذا يتضح أن حتى علم اليقين لديك لا يجد حتى مجرد شبهة تحقيق ، فلا يتحقق منه ولو حتى ذرة، وأذكرك بكلامي الذي قلت فيه أن اي انسان يستطيع ان يقول ما تقول الآن لانه مجرد كلام على كيبورد فقط، اما عند الإثبات فنجدك عاجزاً كما بينا في الموضوع نفسه، فهذا هو الفيصل وليس الكلام الرنان 




> *لكن مازلت يامولكا تجادل بالباطل وصدق فيك قول ربنا :"ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك"*


شيء طبيعي انك تقول أيضا هذا الكلام، فما اقول هو بالنسبة لك الباطل، فهذا ايمانك، وانا لا اناقش ايمانك الآن، فإن كان كلامي باطلا بالنسبة لك، فهذا لأن ايمانك باطل بالنسبة لي، لذا فهذه النقطة خارج الحسبان أصلاً..



> *قرأت ردك علي فما وجدته إلا ازداد هلهلة وهنا أوهن من بيت العنكبوت*


ما أجملك في الشعارات والإدعاء والكلام على الكيبورد، وعند طلب الدليل أجدك تتعلم من الكيبورد السكون  فتصف ردي بالمهلهل وعندما يأتي دورك لنقده أجدك لا تقوى حتى على فهم كلامي ، وعندما تفهمه تأتي بأدلة تدينك، وعندما لا تأتي بأدلة تدينك ، تبتر فيها، وعندما لا تبتر فيها تقصها من موقع وتقلب الأسفل للأعلى لتبين انك "صاحب مرجع" ولكن كل هذا يا عزيزي، سهل علىّ سحقه تماماً كما فعلت وسأفعل..




> *وأحسست من ردك أننا كما يقال في حوار "الطرشان".. نشوف حوار الطرشان:*


صدقني انا اعرف انك تزيد الموضوع من ناحيتك شخصنة وقلة أدب لكيما يتم طردك، وهذا سهل هين، لن يتعبني في شيء أللهم إلا تقليل عدد المسلمين غير المحترمين واحداً لكن لأتحملك قليلاً، فقلة أدبك لا تعادل البهجة التي تدخلها الى قلبي عندما اراك تتخبط يمينا ويساراً في الكلام، فتارة تأتي بكلام مبتور وتدلس فيه (معذور) وتارة تأتي لكلام غير مبتور ولكن لا تقرأه ونجده يدينك انت نفسك ومع ذلك لم تقرأه ، وتارة تستشهد بمواقع لا تعرف من القائل فيها وعندما نسألك عن القائل، نسمع صوت صمتك ، وتارة تستشهد بكلام لا قيمة له أصلا في موضوعنا...إلخ، فهذه الفرحة كلها تجعلني انسى شخصنتك وقلة أدبك ودعوتك لي بأن أطردك... ولكن سأجعلك في المنتدى لتفرحني بهذه الأشياء التي تكتبها..



> *من قال أني لم أعلق ... نعم إنه حوار الطرشان .. انظر لكلامي:*


الـ"لم" لا يوجد لها "من قال" :
أولا: لأني انا الذي أحاورك فلن يأتي آخر من الخارج ليقول.
ثانياً: لان عدم تعليقك هو شيء سلبي أي غير موجود أصلا ، لكي يلزم شخص بان يقوله..

وتعالى لكلامك المضحك:



> *he phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant  assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so  the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
> Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition;  Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press*
> *يعني لغويا الكلمةἕv تعني is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.
> فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.*
> ...


كل هذا رددت عليه وبينت انه ليس رد أصلا:

1. إما انه كلام يرفض كلامك ويؤيد كلامك وبالتالي فهو لي وليس لك كما بينت لك.
2. أو أنه رأي منك لا يسوى قراءته فأنت تعتقد ان ردك المطلوب هو كتابتك على الكيبورد 



> *ولم يعلق بأي شئ على ما قال الرجل في بداية كلامه .. وهل أنا قلت أن الرجل لا يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ؟؟!!!!*


أضحكتني يا عزيزي، إذ انني أكثر من مرة أوضحت لك كيف اني رددت على الكلام الأول بوضع ما بترته في الكلام الثاني لأن كلامه الثاني يفسر كلامه الأول، فلا احتاج أن اكتب انا طالما هو كتب، وكررت هذا الشرح أكثر من مرة، ولكن تعيده مرة أخرى لأعيد أنا، وليس لدي مشكلة في الإعادة، فربما تفهم هذه المرة ما هو نوع الرد:


انت دلست وبترت كلام الرجل، والبتر أدى لخطأ في المعنى الذي قدمته، انا ما فعلته هو اني اتيت بباقي كلام نفس الرجل الذي بترته لأوضح بكلامه كلامه، فخير تفسير هو كلامه هو، وبالتالي اثبت انك مدلس في المعنى، بترت في النص، مخطيء في الفهم، الرجل يعارضك ويوافقني، انت تريد ان اعلق على كلامه بأن أكتب انا، انا لا ارى ان تعليقي سيكون اقوى من كلامه هو نفسه عن كلمه هو نفسه..


كم مرة تحتاج أن أكتب لك هذا الكلام حتى تفهم؟


> * فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.*


هذا تدليس، فانا أوضحت اكثر من مرة معنى الكلمة ككلمة، ومعناها في هذا التركيب اللغوي ،وليس التفسيري، كونك لا تعرف أن تقرأ كلمة "التركيب اللغوي" فهذه مشكلتك في القراءة، فعاود تعلم هذه الحروف رجاءً..




> *أنا جئت بكلام الرجل الذي يقول  فيه أن الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر وكفيتك عناء التعب .. لكن السؤال :  متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر؟؟*
> *بعدما قال هذا الكلام :while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying
> يعني كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد وتعني (شئ واحد)_هذا لغويا_ ربما اهتمام واحد كما قد يكون تقريبا من فحوى الكلام..
> وبعدما قال أيضا:, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
> وتعني على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ الدقيق المؤكد هنا.*



علقت على هذا الكلام وقلت:

1. 


> من  المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن  ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا  المسموح لك في دينك هنا؟!!
> 
> تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
> 
> ...





> * وهذا طبعا مالم تعلق عليه مطلقا ولن تعلق ..*


لن اعلق لأني علقت بالفعل، وها هو كلام الرجل نفسه بشحمه ولحمه:


*I and my Father are one*—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “_Are_” is in the _masculine_ gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “_one_” is _neuter_—“_one thing._” Perhaps “_one interest_”  expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed  to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His  Father into _His own_ hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of _His Father’s_ hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “_Neither have they,_” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they _cannot be,_  and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I  have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though _oneness of essence_ is not the precise thing here affirmed, *that truth is *_*the basis of what is affirmed**,*_* without which it would not be true.* And Augustine was right in saying the “_We are_” condemns the _Sabellians_ (who denied the _distinction of Persons_ in the Godhead), *while the “**one**”* (as explained) condemns the _Arians_ (who denied the *unity of their essence*).
﻿​ Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). _A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments_. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30).



هل تقرأ -فضلا- ما تنقل؟! الرجل يوافق أغسطينوس في أن كلمة "واحد" هنا تدحض  فكر الأريوسيين الذي ينكرون وحدانية الجوهر بين الآب والإبن!!

فما هذا الذي تفعله انت الآن؟ هل طلبنا منك أدلة لصالحنا؟ دع الأدلة التي  لصالحنا لنا، فنحن على تمام الإستعداد لإغراقك بها، وإنتبه فقط للادلة التي  تعتقد أنها لصحالك!!!




> *وهل أنا زعمت أن الرجل لا يقول بأن النص يقصد وحدة الجوهر؟؟!!!*


انت زعمت ان كلامه يقول أن الكلمة يمكن ان تعني أي وحدة، فأما عن الكلمة ككلمة، فأنا لم ادعي غير ذلك، لكن في هذا التركيب؟ لا تعني الا وحدة الجوهر كما اثبتنا، فكونك تأتي بكلامه عن الكلمة ككلمة في موضع وضع معنى "نص" فهذا تدليس منك كشفته كالعادة بالنص الكامل لكلامه، ونضعه..


_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the  connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father  were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_  that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,  Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.*  The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they  took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood  him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.




> *لكن متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر ؟؟ بعدما قال هذا الكلام:*
> *"one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union*



وقلت لك ايضا بعدها:


> لم تبين شيء!،  وبفرض الجدل، نحن لا نعترض على هذه الانواع أصلا!! لكن انت من تعترض على  نوع معين، فهل الكلمة، لا تعطي هذا النوع من الوحدة؟ *هذا هو ما أطلب منك إثباته..*


وأيضاً:


> من قال هذا الكلام؟!! انا قلت "انا موافق على كل أنواع الوحدة (إلا نوع واحد)، حلو كدا؟" فين كلمة "النص" دي؟!!



فها انا اوافق على كل انواع الوحدة، تمام؟ أوافق، مرة أخرى اوافق، انا اوافق لكنك انت لا توافق، وهذا ما دحضه لك العالم فيما بعد بأنه قال ان الوحدة هنا هى وحدة الجوهر، فكوني انا اوافق وهو يوافق، فهذا لا خلاف فيه بيني وبينه، لكن انت المعارض، وتستشهد بمعارض لك وموافق لي، ومن هنا جاء تمام كلامه ليدحض فكرك الخاطيء 



> *يقول أن كلمة (واحد) ليست مذكرة بل في الوضع المحايد وهي تعبر عن الوحدة ليس عن نوع تلك الوحدة_يعني النص لم يحدد نوع الوحدة_ربما تعبر عن أي وحدة..(لغويا).. فأين تعليقك على هذا؟*


قلنا ان الكلمة ككلمة تعني نعم الوحدة، لكن الكلمة في هذا النص؟ قال هو انها تعني وحدة الجوهر....



> * ثم قال الرجل:and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*


ووضحت هذا الكونكشن من كلامه عندما قلت:



 _I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*   union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the   connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father   were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_   that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood   this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear   this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,   Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

 *1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

 *2d.*   The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they   took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

 *3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

 *4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

 The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood   him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

   Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.
​


> *يعني نوع تلك الوحدة التي يقصدها النص نستخلصها من السياق*


أين قال هذا؟



> *ثم ذهب الرجل للسياق واستخلص أنها وحدة الجوهر فهذا شأنه*


الرجل اكد هذا الكلام من اللغة والآباء والسياق، فكونك ترى السياق ولا ترى الباقي فهذا تدليس منك..



> * يعني بالعربي النص مش بيحدد  نوع أو كنه تلك الوحدة ومش هتعرفها غير من السياق... فأين التشدق بأن  الكلمة في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟!!*


كلام فارغ لأنه منك بالعربي 



> * أين تعليقك بقى على هذا الكلام ؟؟!! لا يوجد طبعا أي تعليق*


تسأل وترد على نفسك  التعليق يوضع بعد كل مرة تتكلم فيها ثم تأتي وتقول "أين التعليق" 



> *ويبقى السؤال الذي لم تجب عليه إلى الآن:*
> *ما حاجتنا إلى سياق الكلام إن كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟؟*


أيضا أجبت عليه أكثر من مرة،

1. مرة عندما قلت لك على التفسير اللغوي للقرآن وان ليس كل العلماء يفسرون القران لغويا، ولم ترد بكلمة واحدة في هذا السياق 
2. ومرة قلت لك نفس الكلام على علماء الكتاب، فليس كلهم يتقنون اللغة اليونانية وبالتالي فكل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس النتيجة التي اثبتناها، فلجوء البعض لطريق آخر يعني إضافة طريق للوصول لنفس النتيجة التي وصلنا لها من الطريق الأول، فكونك لا تفهم هذا فهذه مشكلتك 



> *The Apologists Bible Commentary*
> *This verse is often used by Trinitarians as proof of  the essential unity and equality of Jesus with His Father. Some  Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is  simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design  and plan for His people. Still others cite this verse as teaching that  the Father and Jesus are actually the same divine Person.*
> *The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not  the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense.  The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*
> *وكان ردك كالآتي:*
> ...


كيف لم أرد وقد قلت:


> 1. مش عارف تحديدا اية المستدل منه في هذا الكلام؟! رجاء ان تحدد ما هو الذي تعتبره حجة لك.
> 2. هل فهمت الجملة على أن غير المثلِثين والمثلِثين يتجادلون (يتناقشون) في  وجهة النظر هذه كوجهة نظر يؤمن كلاهما بها أم فهمتها على ان فريق منهما  يؤمن بعكس ما يؤمن به الآخر، ويتناقشون حول هذه النقطة، أهي صحيحة ام  خاطئة؟ رجاء حدد ما تفهمه انت بنفسك.
> 
> ​


و:


> من قال انك اول من تقول بهذا الكلام؟!! لماذا ترد على كلام لم نقله لك اصلا!!
> من قال لك ان النص يقول أن من يؤمنون بالتثليث يؤمنون بما آمن به هنا من لا  يؤمنون بالتثليث؟ لماذا لم تفهم انهما يتجادلان في هذا الأمر ، صحته من  عدمه؟!!
> 
> ما علاقة الإيمان اصلا بموضوعي!!!؟ لو انا اريد ان اضع لك النصوص ايمانياً، لكان الموضوع فيه سيل من الأدلة بمجرد النقل!!
> ...



أرد ازاي وانت مش عارف مين اللي قال اصلا ولا بتبين حجتك في نقل الكلام؟ هو اي كلام انجليزي تنقله وانا ارد وخلاص ؟ دا انت طيب اوي 



> *المستدل ياصديق من هذا الكلام أن هناك بعض المعلقين المثلثين وغير المثلثين رأوا أن هذا النص يتكلم عن وحدة الهدف أو الخطة..*


أنظر للأسئلة بالترتيب :

1.اين هذا الكلام في النص الإنجليزي؟ النص يقول انهم تجادلوا او تناقشوا، وهذا يحمل معنى ان يكونا متفقين على معنى واحد او مختلفين حول معنيين، اين جاء كلامك هذا في النص؟
2. من قائل هذا الكلام أصلاً؟
3. ما العبرة بنقل هذا الكلام في موضوع لغوي؟


انتظر منك إجابة مرتبة 1 ، 2 ، 3




> *هههههههههه مانا قايلك في مداخلتي رقم 27 إن الموقع بيحلل النص وبيستعرض الآراء كلها وبيؤيد أن النص يقول بوحدة الجوهر *


صحيح، لكن انت اتيت بكلام لموقع مجهول ولا تعرف من القائل فيه، وهذا الموقع المجهول الذي لا تعرف من الذي يتكلم فيه، هو نفسه أتى بعالم معروف ينافيك وينافي كلام الموقع، أفأخذ أنا بكلام الموقع المجهول الذي لا تعرف عنه شيئاً أم أخذ بكلام العالم المعروف؟!!

طبعا بالنسبة لك أخذ بكلام الموقع المجهول الذي لم تجبني عن من الذي يقول هذا الكلام فيه اصلا الى الآن، ومع ذلك تعتبره حجة  مسكين ..



> * ومع ذلك فإن هذا لا ينفي وقوع الاختلاف وأن هناك من قال بوحدة الهدف أو الخطة .. *


يا حلاوة، طيب ما المسلمين بيقولوا!! وكلامهم ليس له اي قيمة ، هو انت فاكرني اني بحاورك في ان هناك ناس بتقول ولا ناس مش بتقول؟!! دا راجل غلبان اوي يا خال ld:



> *لو كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فلماذا يقع الاختلاف على شئ مسلم به لغويا؟؟*


أجبتك ايضا سابقا، وكان تعليقي منصب على ان العلماء ليسوا جميعا يعرفون اليونانية وليسوا جميعا يفسرون لغويا، ولكنك كالعادة لا تقرأ وان قرات لا تفهم وان فهمت فلا ترد..



> *أنت فهمت إن كلمة general يعني واحد في كل شئ؟!!!! ههههههههههه
> كلمة general هنا معناها وحدة بالمعنى العام .. عشان كده قالك:*



ممتع انت حقاً، فماذا تعني إذن كلمة in general ؟
ألم اقل لك انك ممتع حقاً؟



> *عشان كده قالك:The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context*


هاها، هذا لكي يحدد المعنى الموجود هنا من السياق لهذه الوحدة العامة، يعني بالبلدي، ايوة الوحدة هنا عامة يا جدعان، بس عايزيين نعرف اي من هذه الأنواع يدل عليها السياق؟ فقام جايب لك النوع المقصود من السياق في هذه الجملة 

واعود فأقول : ممتع أنت حقاً..


> * يعني لكي تعرف النوع الدقيق للوحدة عليك بالرجوع للسياق وهذا الكلام نفسه جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*


بل لكي اعرف اي نوع تحديدا هو المقصود من هذه الانواع الكاملة للجنرال unity ...



> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
> *and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*


ما المشكلة هنا؟ ألم اقل لك انه وضع معنى الإتصال هنا بانه الوحدة في الجوهر؟ واثبت هذا اكثر من مرة؟



> *ويبقى السؤال قائما (فاكره؟): ما الحاجة للسياق إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر ؟؟*


وتبقى الإجابة دائما تسحقه في كل مرة لتهرب منها وتكرر السؤال:

لأن العلماء ليسوا جميعا يعرفون اليونانية وليس كلهم يفسرون النص لغويا، ولأن كل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس التفسير الأكيد : المسيح واحد مع الآب في الجوهر 

(فاكره؟) :w00t:



> *بدأ مولكا بعد ذلك بالرد على الصواعق التى هوت عليه كالبرق والرعد بردود هزيلة جدا*


ايوة ايوة، صواعق فعلا، كلام من قواميس للشرح معنى الكلمة بيدا عن النص، وصواعق أخرى تقلب فيها الإستشهاد بالمكان والعكس بالعكس، وشواهد أخرى لم يقولها الرجل وتأتي وتضعها انت على لسانه، ما أحلى الصواعق ، أجمل حاجة في المسلم أنك تلاقيه في كلامه يقول لك، الصواعق ، القنابل ، المزلزل، التدمير، النسف ، ...إلخ، وعند الرد تجده لا يجيد وضع دليل واحد 

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> *رفض ال3 اقتباسات لأنها جاءت في معاجم وقواميس ههههههههههه هل هذا رد !*


نعم هذا رد، لان الكلام ليس عن معنى الكلمة اللغوي، فلم يدعي احد ان الكلمة ككلمة تعني واحد في الجوهر لتأتي بمعناها من القواميس، لكن نتناقش في معناها ف هذا النص تحديدا بهذا التركيب تحديدا وهذا ما لن يتطرق إليه القاموس، بل التفسير اللغوي النصي للنص..



> *نفرض أنهم كتبوا رأيهم في خواطرهم اليومية هتقول مينفعش عشان دي الخواطر اليومية هههههههههه*


ولماذا نفرض ولا ترد على ما نقضدت به ردك؟
لو كتبوا في خواطرهم عندنا أحضر لي خواطرهم وسأنقضها كما العادة.. لكن هل القواميس تشرح معنى النص لغويا؟

طبعا انا اقدر حالتك فانت لجأت لنوع المراجع الوحيد الذي يمكن ان يكون معك وهو المراجع اللغوية، وانا كنت اعرف هذا ولهذا قلت لك اني لا اتحدث عن المعنى اللغوي للكلمة أصلا، ولكنك للأسف لأنك فارغ الحجة وفشلت في الإتيان بشبهة دليل واحد حتى، فقلت أجمع كلمتين من القواميس المهم يبقوا انجليزي 



> *أين ردك ياعزيزي على ما قالوه.*


ارد ليه على ما قالوه؟ انا غير معترض على ما قالوه لغويا للكلمة ككلمة ولا اتحاور اصلا في الكلمة ككلمة، فلماذا ارد على ما قالوه؟



> *وهل قالوا أن ἕν معناها (واحد) وفقط؟!! لأنه قاموس Expository .*



مش فاهم الصراحة السؤال معناه اية، رجاء التوضيح..


> *نعيده مرة أخرى يمكن تعلق بشئ:*
> *One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the  Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the  unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ*
> *هو هنا بيتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) في نص يوحنا 10 العدد30 ويقول المقصود (وحدة الهدف) *
> *to be united most closely (in will, spirit),  Jn x.30 [John 10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186,  Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House,  tenth printing, August, 1984*
> ...


وأعيد أنا مرة اخرى بدوري يمكن ان تفهم ما اقول:



> تعالى لنرى من اي الكتب تستشهد أنت ليتم فضح ما تريد أن تفعله:
> 
> 
> > *New Bible Dictionary*
> ...



فهذا كان ردي عليك، فهل رددت؟ لا، بل كررت نفس الكلام مرة أخرى، وهذا حالك دائما، تأتي بما تعتقده يؤيدك، فنرد عليه، فتكره فنرد مرة أخرى فتكرره فنرد فتكرر 



> *على سبيل المثال جاء في مداخلتك رقم 34 :
> **معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..
> ..( 14 )..
> *
> ...



من قال ان هذه السلسلة من الردود انا اركز فيها اصلا على الجانب النصي لكي تسألني عنها؟
هل هذا هروب من الكلام الذي وضعته لك بشكل نصي سواء في حوارنا الاساسي او الكلام الذي للذكرى الآخر الذي يتكلم نصياً؟

فطالما علقت على هذا النص فلماذا لم تعلق ايضا على هذه النصوص :


*..( **1 **)*..​ 
In verse 28 Jesus has spoken about  his own love for the sheep; in verse 29 about his Father’s love. No one  shall snatch them out of the Son’s hand nor out of the Father’s hand,  for they are more precious than all others. Hence, with respect to this  protecting care, Son (verse 28) and Father (verse 29) are _one_. Therefore Jesus says, *I and the Father, we are one.*​ However,  inasmuch as in other passages it is clearly taught that the oneness is a  matter not only of outward operation but also (and basically) *of inner essence*  (see especially 5:18 but also 1:14, 18; 3:16), it is clear that also  here nothing less than this can have been meant. Certainly if Son and  Father are _one_ essentially, then when Jesus states, “I and the Father, we are one,” *he cannot merely mean, “We are one in providing protective care for the sheep.*” The economic trinity rests forever upon the essential trinity (see on 1:14 and 1:18).​ Note how carefully both the diversity of the persons *and the unity of the essence* is expressed here. Jesus says, “I and the Father.” Hence, he clearly speaks about _two_ persons. And this plurality is shown also by the verb (one word in Greek) “_we_-are” (*ἐσμεν*). These two persons never become one _person_. Hence, Jesus does not say, “We are _one person”_ (*εἶς*), *but he says, “We are one substance (**ἕν)*. Though two _persons,_ *the two are one substance or essence*.
​ Hendriksen, W., & Kistemaker, S. J. (1953-2001). _Vol. 1-2_: _New Testament commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John_. Accompanying biblical text is author's translation. New Testament Commentary (2:125-126). Grand Rapids: Baker Book House.

​ 

*..( 3 )..

*“One” asserts not the identity (as a single Person) but the *essential unity* of the Father and the Son.
​ _Believer's Study Bible_. 1997, c1995. C1991 Criswell Center for Biblical Studies. (electronic ed.) (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.





*..( 4 )..

**I and my Father are one.*]  If Jesus Christ were not God, could he have said these words without  being guilty of blasphemy? It is worthy of remark that Christ does not  say, _I and_ my_ Father_, which _my_ our translation very  improperly supplies, and which in this place would have conveyed a  widely different meaning: for then it would imply that the _human_ nature of Christ, of which _alone_, I conceive, God is ever said to be the Father in ******ure, was _equal_ to _the Most High_: but he says, speaking then _*as God* over all, I and _the_ Father_, *εγω και ο πατηρ εν εσμεν*-the Creator of all things, the Judge of all men, the Father of the spirits of all flesh-_are_ one, one in _nature_, *one in all the attributes of Godhead, and one in all the operations of those attributes*: and so it is evident the Jews understood him.

Clarke, A. (1999). _Clarke's Commentary: John_ (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; Clarke's Commentaries (Jn 10:30). Albany, OR: Ages Software.



*..( 5 )..

*The enormity of the statement, *“﻿I and the Father are one,﻿”*  within the context of the Gospel of John is difficult to overstate.  There are several reasons for this. First, this is a type of “﻿I am﻿”  statement for Jesus, this time “﻿we are.﻿” There is a continued  reference to the divine name of Jehovah God, I AM (see comments on  ﻿8:58﻿). Second, there is a further divine claim in obvious allusion to  the famous _Shema_ of ﻿Deuteronomy  6:4﻿, “﻿Hear O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one.﻿” This was the  monotheistic bedrock of the Jewish religion, that there was only one  God. Yet Jesus has now included himself in this monotheistic confession.  He does not mean that he has achieved some type of mystical unity with  God that might be more at home with Hinduism. He is speaking of the very  essence of his relationship with the Father, that there is a sameness  about them. The theological math here is that 1 + 1 = 1 (cf. ﻿1:1﻿). And  yet a third element in this should be noted. Jesus does not say, “﻿I am  the Father.﻿” Although he makes a mighty claim here, he continues to  maintain a certain level of distinction between the Father and himself.

Bryant, B. H., & Krause, M. S. (1998). _John_. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn 10:30). Joplin, Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.



*..( 6 )..

*_one._ The Greek is neuter—“one thing,” not “one person.” *The two are one in essence or nature*,  but they are not identical persons. This great truth is what warrants  Jesus’ “I am” declarations (see 8:24, 28, 58 and note on 6:35; see also  17:21–22).

Hoeber, R. G. (1997, c1986). _Concordia self-study Bible_. "Lutheran edition of the NIV study Bible" --Foreword. (electronic ed.) (Jn 10:30). St. Louis: Concordia Pub. House.



*..( 7 )..

*The meaning is: no one can snatch them out of the hand of My Father, nor, therefore, out of Mine, since, “_the Father and I are one_,” possessing the same Omnipotent *power*, the same identical *Divine nature*, the same Divine will. The reasoning here requires, that our Lord should speak of *unity of power* *and nature*. “_One_,” denotes *unity of nature*. “_Are_,”  distinction of persons (St. Augustine, Oratio de Hæres). In  answering, He declares more than they asked, viz., that He was not only  the Messias, such as they fancied in their minds, but *even God*.  

MacEvilly, J. (1902). _An Exposition of the Gospel of St. John_ (213). Dublin; New York: M. H. Gill & Son; Benziger Brothers.

​ 

*..( 8 )..
*​

“I and the Father” preserves the separate individuality of the two Persons in the Godhead; *the word “one”* (GK 1651) *asserts unity of nature or equality*  (cf. 1Co 3:8). The Jews were quick to apprehend this statement and  reacted by preparing to stone Jesus for blasphemy because he, a man, had  asserted that *he was one with God*. For them Jesus’ language did not mean simply agreement of thought or purpose but carried a ****physical *implication of deity*.  

 

Barker, K. L. (1994). _Expositor's Bible Commentary (Abridged)_ (332). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.




*..( 10 )..

*Ἐγὼ καὶ ὁ Πατὴρ ἓν ἐσμεν, _I and the Father are one_) _One_, *not* merely in agreement of will, *but in unity of power, and so of nature*:  for omnipotence is an attribute of the nature [of God]; and His  discourse is of the unity of the Father and the Son. In these words of  Jesus, the Jews, blind as they were, saw more meaning than  Antitrinitarians see in the present day. If the Jews had supposed that  Jesus wishes merely to be accounted as a divine man, and not as the Son  of God, *who is as truly God* as sons of men are men, they would not have said, _whereas Thou art a man, *thou makest Thyself God*_ [ver. 33]; nor would they have arraigned Him for blasphemy. By the expression, _we are_, Sabellius is refuted:2 by the word, _one_, Arius is refuted;3 see ver. 33, 36, 38, “The Father is in Me, and I in Him.” Comp. the close of ver. 29 with that of 28.﻿4  Especially also the first person of the plural number has a pre-eminent  signification, as applied to the Son and Father; Jesus seldom uses it  of Himself and men.  2 Who denied the distinctness of the persons. “_I_ and _the Father_ are.”—E. and T.

3 Who denied the divinity of the Son.—E. and T.

﻿4 “Neither shall any man pluck them out of _My_ hand,”—“No man is able to pluck them out of _My Father’s_ hand:” therefore the Father and Jesus are one.—E. and T.



Bengel, J. A. (1860). _Gnomon of the New Testament, Volume 2_ (385). Edinburgh: T&T Clark.



*..( 13 )..
*​

One (ἕν). The _neuter_, not the _masculine_ εἷς, _one person_. It implies *unity of **essence*, *not merely of **will* or of _power_.​ 
Vincent, M. R. (2002). _Word studies in the New Testament_ (2:197). Bellingham.


​​​

​​​​وعلى رأي عادل إمام، بتحطوا نفسكوا في مواقف بايخا*اااااااااااااا*ة :99:



​​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

> *ل لأنه عارض آباءك يكون تفسيره مرفوضا رأسا على عقب ؟!! وهل لو عارض آباءك يعتبر رجل بعلمه لا وزن لكلامه؟!! وأكيد طبعا بيفكرني بCalvin ونفس ردك هذا.*


أمال فاكر هاندخل اي حاجة للتفسيرات الآبائية ونقول بعدها "إختلف العلماء" أو "إن اخطأ فله أجران وإن أصاب فله اجر"؟!!  نحن لا نقبل بهذا في التفسيرات  والرجل عارض الآباء صراحة، فلماذا تنكر على أن انكر كلامه صراحة!!؟ عجبي!


> *نبذة صغيرة عن الرجل ليعرف الناس قدره:
> He was Dean of St Patrick's Cathedral, Dublin from  1902 to 1911, Bishop of Ossory, Ferns and Leighlin from 1911 to 1915 and  Church of Ireland Archbishop of Dublin from 1915 to 1919.
> فالرجل له وزنه ومكانته ويرى_كما راى غيره_ أن الوحدة هنا هي وحدة الإرادة والغرض .*


أضحكتني يا عزيزي، من قال ان الرجل جاهل لتأتي بهذا الكلام؟ انا تكلمت عن تفسيره هنا فقط ولم اقل ان كل كلامه في كل مكان لا قيمة له..



> *وأين ردك على هذا الاقتباس أيضا؟؟:*
> *Even the very trinitarian New  Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for  “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809.*



انت ذاكرتك غير موجودة تقريبا!!

هذا من ضمن الكلام الموجود في القواميس اللغوية التي جمعتها وعلقت عليها بتعليق واحد وانهيت على فكرتك بها تماما جميعاً.. فهل بعدما اسقط احتجاجك بها دفعة واحدة أعود لاعلق عليها بالتفصيل؟ ما هذا المستوى الفكري؟!



> *من قال لك ذلك خذ ياسيدي كلام*


الذي قال هذا هو نقلك نفسه في المرة السابقة وليس هذه، فانا ارد على ردك السابق وليس هذا:



> *من قال لك ذلك خذ ياسيدي كلام Trinitarian Professor  William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The  Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76
> "we find that it is in fact so simple that the simplest mind can grasp  it. Let us turn to the seventeenth chapter of John's Gospel, which tells  of the prayer of Jesus for his followers before he went to his death:  'Holy Father, keep them in thy name, which thou hast given me, that they  may be one, even as we are one' (John 17:11). Jesus conceived of the unity of Christian with Christian as the same as his unity with God."
> "The bond of unity is love; the proof of love is obedience. Christians  are one with each other when they are bound by love, and obey the words  of Christ. Jesus is one with God, because as no other ever did, he  obeyed and loved him. His unity with God is a unity of perfect love, issuing in perfect obedience.*
> *فالبروفسور ويليام يرى الوحدة في هذا النص وحدة المحبة..*


أين التحليل اللغوي؟



> *الرجل لا يسأل بل يتسائل .. هناك فرق ياعزيزي *


واو، طيب خلاص، يتسااااااائل يتسااااااااااائل يتسااااااااائل، حلوة كدا ولا هاتيجي تقول لي، الرجل لا يتسائل بل يسأل؟!! 



> *يعني مولكا بجلالة قدره بيقول  لا اعتبر كلامه لغويا ههههههههههههه معلش سامحه جاهل هنعمل ايه ياعم  مولكا... معرفش مين اللي خلاه باحث !*


هذا تسفيه لكلامي، انا لم اقل هذا وسكت، بل أوضحت لماذا اعتبره ليس لغويا، فلو ترى ان "أسبابي" ليست في محلها، فأعطيني نقدك لها بدلا من الـ"ههههههههههه" التي لا اجد بعدها ردا!! فما الفائدة من الـ"ههههههههههه" بدون إيضاح سببها الفعلي؟

أهذا هو مستواك حقاً؟



> * طيب حضرتك استشهدت بهذا في مداخلتك رقم 34 *



يا رجل، ركز الله يرضى عليك، حرام عليك كل عدم الفهم دا، هو انا قلت لك ان الكلام المعنون بـ"* معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..*" هذا يخصك اصلا او اني سأضع به الكلام لغويا؟!! انت بتسألي عن شيء لم ادعيه اصلا!!، ركز الله يكرمك ، ركز يا رجل حرام عليك هذا التوهان..



> * إلى الآن جميع الصواعق لم يرد عليها إلا بردود هزيلة ضعيفة كالخرقة الممزقة ..*


اهو دا اللي بناخده منك، شوية كلام في كلام في كلام، لكن تجيب دليل؟ أبدا، تحاول تفند كلامي؟ أبدا، تحاول تخطيء العلماء؟ أبدا، كلام في كلام ، شخصنة في شخنة، تكرار في تكرار، أسئلة عن ما لم ادعيه اصلا...إلخ ،ركز الله يكرمك في الرد، واكتب رد في بعد نقدك لكلامي أكتب فيه كل ما تريد، اكتب فيه ردود هزيلة، واكتب فيها صواعق وزلازل وبرق ورعد وشمس ومطرة وكل اللي انت عايزه، بس اكتب حاجة ارد عليها بدل التكرار السيء دا..



> * دعني أزيدك من الشعر بيتا _ضفها إلى الصواعق السابقة_:*


يا رجل، لو اضفتها للصواعق السابقة لن ارد عليها لأنها ستكون بنفس المستوى الهزيل، لكن قل "الصواعق الحقيقية" لأن السابقة مغشوشة 



> "*The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the  masculine heir:  Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the  masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394).*


دا على اساس ان كارسون دا ابن عمك الصغير وكتب كتاب واحد فقمت انت كاتب اسمه ثم رقم الصفحة؟!!
اية اللي بتعمله في الموضوع دا؟!!
انت عايز تأسيس علمي الاول لكيفية الإستشهاد بالمراجع ثم تأسيس علمي لقراءتها ثم تأسيس علمي لفهمها!

فين اسم الكتاب على الأقل؟

يعني انت تقول كارسون، وانا ادور مع نفسي بقى؟!!

*



دعني أزيدك من الشعر بيتا _ضفها إلى الصواعق السابقة_:
"The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the  masculine heir:  Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the  masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394).
كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة.
وبيقول كارسن في نفس الصفحة: The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


تؤجل، ذكرني بها لو نسيتها رجاءً..



> *إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟*




أشعر أنك لا تعرف ان كلمة "برسون" الإنجليزية يقصدون بها في لغتهم "الأقنوم" العربية!! فلو لا تعرف هذا سأكون حزينا على هذا الوقت الذي أضعته معك..

فعلا المسيح ليس واحد مع الآب في البرسون (الأقنوم) ولكنه واحد معه في الجوهر، فلم يقل أحد انه واحد مع الآب في البرسون، ولكن في الجوهر..

لكن السؤال الذي لن تعرف اجابته وانت بهذا المستوى، كيف لو كان النص يقول بدلا من كلمة "هين" كلمة "إيس" كان سيعني ان المسيح والآب واحد في البرسون؟


تفضل، من اين سيأتي هذا المعنى (برسون)؟ :08:



> *السؤال الذي أسأله للمرة الثالثة ولم يلق جوابا وأنا أعرف أنه لن يلق أبدأ:
> هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν اليونانية من الأساس؟؟*


في كل مرة طرحته أجبت عليه وقلت لك ان تؤجله، فهل انت تؤجله للمشاركة التالية لتضعه أيضا أم ماذا؟ قلت لك أجله للنهاية بعدما ننتهي من هذا النص، وإلا فقل انك انتهيت من هذا النص وتريد ان ندخل في السؤال الحالي، ها؟ الأمر بيدك..



> *أنا كلامي في نفس النص ياصديقي فمن الطبيعي أصلا عندما تحلل قول شخص أن تعرف هل قاله من الأساس أو لا. فلا تهرب بقولك:*


عزيزي، مولكا لا يهرب على الإطلاق، وسترى من الذي سيهرب عندما نناقش النص، لكن مولكا لا يمكن تشتيته وان يسمح بهروبك من النص لغويا ، للغة المسيح أصلاً  فالتشتيت لا يمكن صدقني معي على الإطلاق ..



> *السؤال الثالث: إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا محسومة بأنها (وحدة الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف باحثون على شئ من المفترض أنه مسلم به لغويا؟؟*


لأنهم ليسوا كلهم على نفس المستوى اللغوي مثلا..



> * الموضوع انتهى أصلا منذ مداخلتي الأولى .*


ايوة ايوة ايوة، مش دي اللي كان فيها بتر وتدليس والعالمين ردوا عليك فيها؟

صدقني انتهى قبلها


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 يوليو 2012)

عزيزي، الردود الاخيرة لك تقريبا متطابقة، هل هى غلطة الكترونية أم هناك تغيير في الكلام؟ لأني اريد حذف احداها لو متطابقة وما هى الا تكرار للأخرى، لو متغيرة قل لي على اي منهما أبقى وايهما احذف..


تحياتي..


----------



## تيمو (4 يوليو 2012)

معلش يا عمونا مولكا ، اسمح لي بهذه المداخلة السريعة فشخصياً هوايتي أبحث في الإقتباسات الإنجليزية من إخوتنا المسلمين ، لأنو الإخوة بحبوا يقتبسوا بلا تدقيق ويأخذون الإقتباس من سياقه ...

لنرى بعض من إقتباسات الأخ المحترم حارس ، وكيف أن أخذ النص من اقتباسه كيف يتغيّر المعنى جملةً وتفصيلاً:
الإقتباس رقم 1 من الأخ حارس:




> One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ
> هو هنا بيتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) في نص يوحنا 10 العدد30 ويقول المقصود (وحدة الهدف)



لنرى الفقرة كاملة من المصدر ، ماذا كان يقصد كاتبها ، سأضع الفقرة كاملة وألوّن بالأحمر ما يهمني:

Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance. One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God, e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’. The human race stems from one (Acts 17:26). The entry of sin into the world is through one man (Rom. 5:12). The gift of grace is by one man, Jesus Christ (Rom. 5:15). His sacrifice in death is a once-for-all offering (Heb. 7:27), and he is the first-born from the dead (Col. 1:18), the firstfruits of the dead (1 Cor. 15:20). ‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn. 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn. 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42). The concept of union is also found in the saying of Jesus concerning marriage, ‘and the two shall become one’ (Mt. 19:6)

لاحظ أن الجملة التي لوّنتها أنتَ بالأحمر تعود للوقا 10: 42 ، وأنتَ باختصار ، قمتَ من غير قصد بحذف العدد الذي يُشير على وحدة الهدف بحسب لوقا 10: 42 ، وقمت بنسبها ومن غير قصد ليوحنا 10: 30 على عكس ما تُشير إليه الفقرة ، لاحظ ما لوّنته لك بالأخضر ، والتي يُفسّر فيها الكاتب يوحنا 10: 30 ...

وبالتالي استنتاجك هذا 



> هو هنا بيتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) في نص يوحنا 10 العدد30 ويقول المقصود (وحدة الهدف)



خطأ كبير لأنك قمت بتغيير التفسير المقصود للوقا 10: 42 ونسبته ليوحنا 10



المصدر : http://bible.org/question/what-significance-numbers-******ure


اقتباس 2:



> :
> "The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394).
> كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة.



لا يوجد كلمة إرادة هنا يا حارس ، بل هذه إضافة ((ترجمة)) غير مقصودة منك ... ومن ثم أنتَ وضعت ما يقصده كاريسون منذ البداية حين قال أن المسيح والآب ليسوا شخص واحد ، وهو يتفق مع ما يقوله لك مولكا أن وحدة الثالوث لا تعني أن الآب هو نفسه الإبن ، لذلك وضع كاريسون كلمة (rather) ليستطيع القاريء أن يُميّز أن الوحدة لا تعني أن (الآب هو نفسه الابن)، اقرأ كيف يُتابع كاريسون جملته التي قمتَ أنتَ بحذفها:



> (but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do : *What Jesus does the Father does and vice versa*



يتابع قوله أن ما يفعله المسيح يفعله الآب والعكس 

نتابع كلامك يا حارس




> وبيقول كارسن في نفس الصفحة: The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
> يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.



لماذا اقتطعت النص من سياقه يا حارس ، كاريسون وضع خمس نقاط لتوضيح بعض النقاط لهذا النص ، أنتَ اكتفيت بنقطة رقم 1 وتجاهلت باقي الأربع نقاط ... سأعيد اقتباس نقطة 1 ومن ثم 2 ، لأريك أن اقتطاع النص من محتواه يُغيّر المعنى ويُعطي مفهوم على غير معناه ، ومن ثم الرجل لم يدّعي أي شيء لتضع أقواله (كحقيقة قالها) دون وضع النقاط الخمس :

يقول carson

1-	The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive . this is made clear by 17: 22, where Jesus prays that his disciplines may be one as we are one.

2-	On the other hand, an appeal to 17: 22 cannot be decisively prove that the claim "I and the Father are one" in this passage, refers merely to a oneness of will or action, and stand utterly devoid of ****physical overtones. After all , this is a book in which the Word is openly declared to be God  

أترجم يا حارس ؟ نقطة 2 ، تقول بمنتهى الوضوح أننا على الجهة الأخرى لا نستطيع أن نثبت بشكل حاسم بالعودة ليوحنا 17: 22 أن (أنا والآب واحد) في هذه الفقرة تشير بمجرد لوحدانية الإرادة أو الفعل ، وخالية تماماً من أية إيحاءات . فهذا الكتاب يعلن بوضوح أن الكلمة هو الله. (أعتذر عن الترجمة لو كانت ركيكة أو غير حرفية)

سأكتفي يا حارس بهذا القدر ، لأن هدفي لا أن ألاحق أخطائك الكثيرة التي وقعت فيها عن غير عمد وقصد لأنك للأسف ، تدخل على مواقع بشكل عشوائي دون تدقيق أن هذه المواقع في الكثير منها تابع لشهود يهوة ، وبعضها يضع اقتباسات محددة ، ولكن والأهم بالنسبة لي أن لا تقتطع النصوص من محتواها سواء من تفاسير أو من الكتاب المقدس فيتغيّر المعنى لكي تخدم فكرتك المغلوطة من الأساس ، ابحث يا صديقي قبل أن تقتبس  ...

شكراً


----------



## تيمو (6 يوليو 2012)

*حابب أضيف كمان تعليق ، بعد إذن مولكا ، لتوضيح الخطأ الذي يقع به الزميل حارس (طبعاً من غير قصد) ، في هذا الرد سأري الزميل حارس (الذي انهال على القاريء بصواعق إلكترونية متجاهلاً أن هناك موانع للصواعق على أية حال  ) ، المهم سأريه أنه يعتمد في صواعقه على كاتب مدوّنة محسوب على جماعة شهود يهوه ... 

رقم صاعقته خمسة ... يقول فيها مقتبس حرفياً (مع تغيير بسيط قام به) من المدونة ...




			الصاعقة الخامسة
Finally, we need to be aware that the word “one” at John 10:30 and 17:22 is the neuter form hen. The two other forms for “one” are mia, which is the feminine form, and heis, the masculine form. Those who insist that John 10:30 means “the Father and I are one God” are clearly wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone. “God” in New Testament Greek is always masculine and must take masculine forms of adjectives, pronouns, etc. in agreement (see Mark 12:29, 32; 1 Cor. 8:4; Eph. 4:4-6 in interlinear Bibles). 
Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76
الراجل بيقولك إن كلامك خاطئ لغويا فقط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ومن ثم يضع الزميل جملته العربية قائلاً: الراجل ؟ السؤال من هو الراجل الذي يتحدّث عنه حارس ؟

هو كاتب المقالة في مدونته ، ويُدعى Elijah !! يعني الزميل حارس باختصار بيعتبر كلام واحد صاحب مدونة صاعقة 

سأضع نفس الفقرة كاملة من مدونة الراجل ، لأن الفقرة لا تشير على أن قائل هذا الكلام باركلي ، أعتقد أن الزميل الحارس إما أنه وقع في خطأ (نسخ ولصق) أو أنه تعمّد أن يضع اسم باركلي في فقرة لم يقولها باركلي بل كاتب المدونة ليكون كلامه ذو مصداقية ! شخصياً أميل لحسن النية وأعتقد أن هذا الخطأ غير مقصود:

Finally, we need to be aware that the word “one” at John 10:30 and 17:22 is the neuter form hen. The two other forms for “one” are mia, which is the feminine form, and heis, the masculine form. Those who insist that John 10:30 means “the Father and I are one God” are clearly wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone. “God” in New Testament Greek is always masculine and must take masculine forms of adjectives, pronouns, etc. in agreement (see Mark 12:29, 32; 1 Cor. 8:4; Eph. 4:4-6 in interlinear Bibles). 

من الذي قال أن هناك خطأ؟ الراجل كاتب المدونة  وليس باركلي يا حارس ..

يعني ، هذا السطر قاله كاتب المدونة:




			الراجل بيقولك إن كلامك خاطئ لغويا فقط wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وهذا السطر أيضاً ليس تابع للفقرة التي اقتبستها أنتَ من المدونة ، بل يوجد في مكان آخر ويندرج تحته كلام آخر ، فهذا يُعتبر تلاعب بسيط وغير مقصود لإثبات وجهة نظرك المغلوطة ... 




			Trinitarian Professor William Barclay writing in his popular Daily Study Bible Series, The Gospel of John, Vol. 2, The Westminster Press, 1975, pp. 74, 75, 76
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



رابط المدونة التي يعتبرها الزميل صاعقة : http://examiningthetrinity.blogspot.com/2009/10/one-john-1030.html
*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (6 يوليو 2012)

ب*سم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
أما بعد..
لازلنا في نفس الحلقة المفرغة مع الزميل مولكا .. لنتناقش سويا فيما كتبته في آخر مداخلة لك:*
*



			صدقني انا اعرف انك تزيد الموضوع من ناحيتك شخصنة وقلة أدب لكيما يتم طردك، وهذا سهل هين، لن يتعبني في شيء أللهم إلا تقليل عدد المسلمين غير المحترمين واحداً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**عزيزي لا تتكلم عن الشخصنة وقلة الأدب رجاءا هل أذكرك بما قلته أنت في أول مداخلة لك .. حاضر من عيوني:*
*



			واضح أنك ضعيف في فهم كلامي
من المعروف أن الكذب محلل في الإسلام في ثلاث، من ضمنها الحرب، والحرب يمكن ان يدخل تحتها الحرب الحواريه (مع التحفظ على كلمة حرب)، فهل تمارس هذا المسموح لك في دينك هنا؟!!
تعالى نستعرض كلام الرجل كاملا بدلا من الإقتطاع المضحك هذا:
هذا كلامك أنت "الفارغ" لأنه مقتطع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولا أنسى طبعا صديقي باول الذي طالت غيبته في أول مداخلة له:*
*



			صدق مكنتش اعرف
اجتهد
لجنة الان اى تى بايبل بتجتهد
على اساس انها من الاسرائيليات ولا الطبرى بيفسر؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما تكبر يا صنغننة انتى هقولك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**فأنتم من فرضتم هذا الأسلوب .. ومع ذلك إلى الآن أكلمكم باحترام .. فلا تتكلم عن موضوع الأدب فالقارئ له أعين.
بداية أقول هناك سوء فهم منك لما اكتبه مع أني اكتبه بلغة بسيطة جدا..
جاء في ردي:**



			he phrase ἕي ἐَىهي (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني لغويا الكلمةἕv تعني is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.
فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.
ونفس الكلام جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*
*Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
*I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying*
*وهل أنا قلت أن الرجل لا يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ؟؟!!!!
أنا جئت بكلام الرجل الذي يقول فيه أن الوحدة المقصودة هي وحدة الجوهر وكفيتك عناء التعب .. لكن السؤال : متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر؟؟
بعدما قال هذا الكلام :while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying
يعني كلمة (واحد) في هذا النص في الوضع المحايد وفعل الكينونة مذكر وتعني (شئ واحد)_هذا لغويا_ ربما اهتمام واحد كما قد يكون تقريبا من فحوى الكلام..
وبعدما قال أيضا:, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
وتعني على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ الدقيق المؤكد هنا (لغويا)... ولو أكملت الاقتباس من نفس المصدر ستجد أنه اتجه للسياق لمعرفة نوع الوحدة .. ف (لغويا) لن تعرف نوع الوحدة ولا سبيل لذلك إلا بالرجوع للسياق كما فعل Barnes' و Jamieson-Fausset-Brown*
*وأيضا نفس الكلام جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*
*Barnes' Notes on the Bible*
*I and my Father are one - The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*
*وهل أنا زعمت أن الرجل لا يقول بأن النص يقصد وحدة الجوهر؟؟!!!
لكن متى قال أن المقصود وحدة الجوهر ؟؟ بعدما قال هذا الكلام:
"one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union
يقول أن كلمة (واحد) ليست مذكرة بل في الوضع المحايد وهي تعبر عن الوحدة ليس عن نوع تلك الوحدة_يعني النص لم يحدد نوع الوحدة_ربما تعبر عن أي وحدة..(لغويا).. فأين تعليقك على هذا؟
ثم قال الرجل:and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
يعني نوع تلك الوحدة التي يقصدها النص نستخلصها من السياق.. ثم ذهب الرجل للسياق واستخلص أنها وحدة الجوهر فهذا شأنه .. يعني بالعربي النص مش بيحدد نوع أو كنه تلك الوحدة ومش هتعرفها غير من السياق...
إذن ال3 اقتباسات تأكد (لغويا) أن كلمة ἕ vفي هذ النص تعني (شئ واحد) وليس (شخص واحد)
أما قولهم أن هذا ال (شئ واحد) هو الجوهر فهذا من جهة التفسير وليس اللغة بدليل رجوعهم إلى السياق and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
ثم تأتي حضرتك لتقول:*
*



			هذا تدليس، فانا أوضحت اكثر من مرة معنى الكلمة ككلمة، ومعناها في هذا التركيب اللغوي ،وليس التفسيري، كونك لا تعرف أن تقرأ كلمة "التركيب اللغوي" فهذه مشكلتك في القراءة، فعاود تعلم هذه الحروف رجاءً..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**فأنا وضحت من خلال الاقتباسات الثلاثة السابقة أن كلمة ἕ v (لغويا) في النص = (شئ واحد)
                                                                 (تفســــــيريا) = (واحد في الجوهر)بدليل رجوعهم للسياق
وعليه السؤال : ما حاجتنا إلى السياق إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا هنا تعني (واحد في الجوهر)؟
فقلت :*
*



			مرة عندما قلت لك على التفسير اللغوي للقرآن وان ليس كل العلماء يفسرون القران لغويا، ولم ترد بكلمة واحدة في هذا السياق
2. ومرة قلت لك نفس الكلام على علماء الكتاب، فليس كلهم يتقنون اللغة اليونانية وبالتالي فكل الطرق تؤدي الى نفس النتيجة التي اثبتناها، فلجوء البعض لطريق آخر يعني إضافة طريق للوصول لنفس النتيجة التي وصلنا لها من الطريق الأول، فكونك لا تفهم هذا فهذه مشكلتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**واضح إن حضرتك الذي لا تفهم يازميل لأن الاقتباسات الثلاثة تكلمت عن النص لغويا فقالت أن كلمة (واحد) اليونانية في الوضع المحايد وفعل الكينونة في المذكر لذلك فهي لا تعني (شخص واحد) بل (شئ واحد) فلماذا بعد الكلام عن النص من الناحية اللغوية يرجع ليقول :and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection أي لمعرفة نوع الوحدة عليك استخلاصه من السياق؟؟ انتظر الإجابة..
يقول مولكا:*
*



			أضحكتني يا عزيزي، إذ انني أكثر من مرة أوضحت لك كيف اني رددت على الكلام الأول بوضع ما بترته في الكلام الثاني لأن كلامه الثاني يفسر كلامه الأول، فلا احتاج أن اكتب انا طالما هو كتب، وكررت هذا الشرح أكثر من مرة، ولكن تعيده مرة أخرى لأعيد أنا، وليس لدي مشكلة في الإعادة، فربما تفهم هذه المرة ما هو نوع الرد:
انت دلست وبترت كلام الرجل، والبتر أدى لخطأ في المعنى الذي قدمته، انا ما فعلته هو اني اتيت بباقي كلام نفس الرجل الذي بترته لأوضح بكلامه كلامه، فخير تفسير هو كلامه هو، وبالتالي اثبت انك مدلس في المعنى، بترت في النص، مخطيء في الفهم، الرجل يعارضك ويوافقني، انت تريد ان اعلق على كلامه بأن أكتب انا، انا لا ارى ان تعليقي سيكون اقوى من كلامه هو نفسه عن كلمه هو نفسه..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياسيدي الفاضل كم مرة قلت لك أني لم أزعم أن الرجل لا يفسر النص على أنه (وحدة الجوهر) لكن هذا الكلام ليس لغويا بل تفسيريا يعني أتى بالسياق ثم قال بقوله هذا .. تعال نحلل كلام الرجل الذي نقلته أنت:
I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection.
هنا الرجل يتحدث من الناحية اللغوية فيقول كلمة (واحد) ليست مذكرة بل في الوضع المحايد_رغم طبعا أن فعل الكينونة في المذكر_ ولذلك فهي تعبر عن (الوحدة) ولا تعبر عن النوع الدقيق لهذه (الوحدة) ولمعرفته عليك أن تستخلصه من السياق .. إلى هنا انتهى كلام الرجل من الناحية اللغوية ثم انتقل إلى السياق (من الناحية التفسيرية) تعال لنكمل:
In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations
فيقول : أن في النص السابق المسيح والآب كانوا متحدين في نفس الشئ وهو حفظه لشعبه _خرافه_ وهذا الذي أعطى الفرصة لهذه الملحوظة . العديد من المترجمين فهموا هذا أنه إشارة لوحدة الخطة والكلمات قد تحتمل هذا التفسير. وبنفس الطريقة فهمها Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer وآخرون وفهمها معظم الآباء ومع 	ذلك وكما يشير الى وحدانية أو وحدة الطبيعة بين الآب والابن، والذي كان هذا التصميم للمسيح يبدو من المحتمل من الاعتبارات التالية:
1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence
لم يكن السؤال في النقاش حول كونه متحدا مع الآب في الخطة ، ولكن في القوة وأكد أنه كان قادرا على إنقاذ والحفاظ على شعبه من جميع الأعداء، أو أن لديه قوة متفوقة على الرجال والشياطين، وهذا هو، ان لديه القوة المتفوقة على جميع الخلق.  أكد نفس الشئ في الآب. لذلك كا اتحادهم في هذا. ولكن هذا صفة فقط لله وبالتالي فهموا أنه يساوي نفسه بالله فيما يتعلق بالقدرة الكلية .. وهذه النقطة عزيزي مولكا (تفسيرية) وليست لغوية فكيف تعتبرها ردا على كلامه السابق (اللغوي)؟؟!!
2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver. 33
يقول أن اليهود فهموا أنه بذلك يساوي نفسه بالله والتقطوا حجارة لكي يرجموه وقالوا له بذلك .. وطبعا هذا الكلام لا علاقة له بقواعد اللغة .. فكيف تقول أن تكملة كلام الرجل هو رد على ما جاء في بداية كلامه (اللغوي)
فهل سيرد بكلام تفسيري من السياق على كلام لغوي يتعلق بقواعد اللغة مثلا؟!!
3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.
يقول أن المسيح لم ينكر عليهم فهمهم
4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly disavow that such was his intention.
The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds
يقول أن المسيح على الفور صرح تضمن الشئ ذاته تاركا نفس الانطباع وحاولوا معاقبته بنفس الطريقة فلو لم يرد المسيح أن يفهم هكذا فليس من السهل التوفيق بين الأمانة الأخلاقية التي لم يتنصل منها بوضوح...
فهل تعني بتكملة كلامه الذي يتحدث فيه تفسيريا أنه يرد على كلامه الذي يتحدث في لغويا في البداية؟!!!
هذا ما كنت أقوله حتى مع تكملة الرجل .. فقال ما أقوله أنا . في بداية كلامة تحدث من الناحية اللغوية عن كلمة (واحد) في هذا النص وقال أنها تعني (وحدة) بالمعنى العام
ثم في بقية كلامه تناول الحديث من خلال السياق لأنه قال لابد لك لمعرفة كنه هذه الوحدة من استخلاصه من السياق ..
انظر في هذا الكلام وتدبره:*
*Vincent's Word Studies*
*
One (ἕν)

The neuter, not the masculine هéٍ̓͂, one person. It implies unity of essence, not merely of will or of power.* 
ي*قول لك أن الكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد ليست مذكرة _بالرغم طبعا من فعل الكينونة في المذكر_ ليس شخص واحد .. وهي تتضمن (وحدة الجوهر) ليس فقط وحددة الإرادة أو القوة ..*
*فقوله (تضمن) تعني أن الكلمة في هذا النص = وحدة بالمعنى العام (شئ واحد) ولا تحدد كنه الوحدة .. 
فالرجل قال لك بالحرف though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ المؤكد هنا .. لأنه قال في بداية كلامه (لغويا) "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest"
تحليله اللغوي أن الكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد على الرغم من وجود فعل الكينونة المذكر يعني (شئ واحد) 
فتأتي لتقول:*
*



			انت زعمت ان كلامه يقول أن الكلمة يمكن ان تعني أي وحدة، فأما عن الكلمة ككلمة، فأنا لم ادعي غير ذلك، لكن في هذا التركيب؟ لا تعني الا وحدة الجوهر كما اثبتنا،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهل الرجل كان يتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) بمعزل عن النص ؟!!! إنه يقول لك أنه أتى قبلها فعل الكينونة المذكر ويتحدث عن الكلمة في هذا النص وليس ككل .. وقال لك أنها هناااااا في هذا النص الذي أتى فعل الكينونة قبلها مذكرا وهي في وضع محايد تعني (شئ واحد) ..فهو يشرح الكلمة ليس بمفردها بل مع جاء قبلها ألا وهو فعل الكينونة المذكر.. هل فهمت الآن ياصديق؟؟ أرجو ذلك
تقول:*
*



			لم تبين شيء!، وبفرض الجدل، نحن لا نعترض على هذه الانواع أصلا!! لكن انت من تعترض على نوع معين، فهل الكلمة، لا تعطي هذا النوع من الوحدة؟ هذا هو ما أطلب منك إثباته..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**طالما الحكم في المسألة أن الكلمة (واحد) لغويا في هذا النص تتكلم عن وحدة بالمعنى العام ولا تحدده وأن الحكم هو الرجوع إلى النصوص فكل يفهم ما يريد ياعزيزي فلك أن تفهم ما تشاء من السياق ولي أن أفهم ما أشاء من السياق.*

*



			قلنا ان الكلمة ككلمة تعني نعم الوحدة، لكن الكلمة في هذا النص؟ قال هو انها تعني وحدة الجوهر....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم ياعزيزي فالاقتباسات السابقة تكلمت عن الكلمة في هذا النص وليس ككلمة منفصلة بل تكلموا عنها وما قبلها (فعل الكينونة)  فلقد قالوا أن الكلمة محايد وفعل الكينونة مذكر وبذلك تعني (شئ واحد) وقال انها تعني (وحدة الجوهر) من السياق وليس لغويا فلا تخلط.*
*ويبقى السؤال قائما : ما حاجتنا إلى سياق الكلام إن كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟؟
معلش طلب صغير استاذ مولكا طُلِب منك من قبل : ممكن أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة الجوهر؟؟*
*



			يعني نوع تلك الوحدة التي يقصدها النص نستخلصها من السياق
أين قال هذا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اقرأ the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
قبل أن أكمل أوجه تحية للقارئ الكريم على صبره فالتكرار يصيب بالملل .*

*



			من هو هذا المصدر الذي تنقل عنه أصلا ؟
موقع؟ موقع لمن؟ وهل هو حجة!!
أرد ازاي وانت مش عارف مين اللي قال اصلا ولا بتبين حجتك في نقل الكلام؟ هو اي كلام انجليزي تنقله وانا ارد وخلاص ؟ دا انت طيب اوي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**خد ياعزيزي المصدر ادخل عليه بنفسك http://www.forananswer.org/Index.html*
*



			اين هذا الكلام في النص الإنجليزي؟ النص يقول انهم تجادلوا او تناقشوا، وهذا يحمل معنى ان يكونا متفقين على معنى واحد او مختلفين حول معنيين، اين جاء كلامك هذا في النص؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ترجم الكلام ده كده Some Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design and plan for His people. *
*ترجم الكلام ترجمة حرفية إلى آخره*
*



			هل لا تفهم الى الآن ان الموضوع لغوي بحت هنا نناقشه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الموقع نفسه أيضا تحدث من الناحية اللغوية فقال:
The word translated "one" is in the neuter gender, not the masculine, and specifies "unity" in a general, not personal, sense.  The precise nature of this unity must be derived from context.
http://www.forananswer.org/John/Jn10_30.htm*
*



			يا حلاوة، طيب ما المسلمين بيقولوا!! وكلامهم ليس له اي قيمة ، هو انت فاكرني اني بحاورك في ان هناك ناس بتقول ولا ناس مش بتقول؟!! دا راجل غلبان اوي يا خال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا ياعزيزي ليس المسلمين وحسب بل منهم من يؤمن بألوهية المسيح والتليث والأهم أن الكلام من علماء.*

*



			لو كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني وحدة الجوهر فلماذا يقع الاختلاف على شئ مسلم به لغويا؟؟
أجبتك ايضا سابقا، وكان تعليقي منصب على ان العلماء ليسوا جميعا يعرفون اليونانية وليسوا جميعا يفسرون لغويا، ولكنك كالعادة لا تقرأ وان قرات لا تفهم وان فهمت فلا ترد..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*ي*اعزيزي هل تفهم معنى قولي (مسلم به لغويا) ؟؟
هل هناك أحد يجادل في المسلمات ؟؟ فأنا لم أتكلم عن من لا يعرف اليونانية أو من لا يفسر لغويا .. أنا أتكلم عن من يعرف اليونانية ويحلل نصوص العهد الجديد كما ورد في الاقتباسات السابقة .. *
*



			هاها، هذا لكي يحدد المعنى الموجود هنا من السياق لهذه الوحدة العامة، يعني بالبلدي، ايوة الوحدة هنا عامة يا جدعان، بس عايزيين نعرف اي من هذه الأنواع يدل عليها السياق؟ فقام جايب لك النوع المقصود من السياق في هذه الجملة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الحمد لله إنك فهمت .. كلمة (واحد) في النص محايد قبلها فعل كينونة مذكر تعني وحدة بالمعنى العام عاوز تعرف المقصود ارجع للسياق انما لغويا وحدة بالمعنى العام .. شكرا لك*
*



			Barnes' Notes on the Bible
and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
ما المشكلة هنا؟ ألم اقل لك انه وضع معنى الإتصال هنا بانه الوحدة في الجوهر؟ واثبت هذا اكثر من مرة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم ياعزيزي لا اعتراض لدي فهو قال أنها وحدة الجوهر من خلال الاتصال (السياق) إنما لغويا قال (أي وحدة وليس نوعها):
 The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union
*
*



			نعم هذا رد، لان الكلام ليس عن معنى الكلمة اللغوي، فلم يدعي احد ان الكلمة ككلمة تعني واحد في الجوهر لتأتي بمعناها من القواميس، لكن نتناقش في معناها ف هذا النص تحديدا بهذا التركيب تحديدا وهذا ما لن يتطرق إليه القاموس، بل التفسير اللغوي النصي للنص..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياعزيزي هل قال لك أحد أنها قاموس يوناني انجليزي حتى تقول هذا الكلام ؟!!
قلت لك أولا أنه خاص بالعهد الجديد مثلا تجد اسمه Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament
ثانيا هذه عبارة عن معاجم Expository يعني تفسيري فلا يأتي بمعاني الكلمات فقط. بل بالتفسير اللغوي
ثالثا يتحدث عن الكلمة في نص يوحنا 10 عدد 30 تحديدا وليس الكلمة بشكل عام أو في أي نص..*
*



			هو القاموس بيجبلك تركيب الجملة ولا معنى الكلمة
القاموس هيقولك ان كلمة هين يعنى واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*هل قال أنها تعني (واحد) فقط .. ده قال ياعزيزي in will, spirit فهل يقصد الكلمة بشكل عام كما القواميس العادية أم ذكر مكان النص..
فاذهب إلى أي قاموس وليكن سترونج واكتب به ἕν وانظر هل سيقول لك أنها تعني واحد في الإرادة أم واحد فقط.
منتظر ردك على الثلاث صواعق الأولى ..
*



			الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم فبهذا  كله يصبح معنى كلمة (واحد) محايد + فعل كينونة جمع مذكر = وحدة بالمعنى العام .. وهذا الكلام هنا:
Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary
Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." 
*
*



			أضحكتني يا عزيزي، من قال ان الرجل جاهل لتأتي بهذا الكلام؟ انا تكلمت عن تفسيره هنا فقط ولم اقل ان كل كلامه في كل مكان لا قيمة له..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**إذن الرجل عالم له وزنه فكلامه في أي مكان ياعزيزي يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار .فمعارضته آباءك لا تجزم بخطأ الرجل فقد يكون هو المصيب على الأقل في نظره ونظر كل من يؤيده وأنت في نظرك أنه مخطئ لأنه عارض آباءك.*
*



			Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809.
انت ذاكرتك غير موجودة تقريبا!!
هذا من ضمن الكلام الموجود في القواميس اللغوية التي جمعتها وعلقت عليها بتعليق واحد وانهيت على فكرتك بها تماما جميعاً.. فهل بعدما اسقط احتجاجك بها دفعة واحدة أعود لاعلق عليها بالتفصيل؟ ما هذا المستوى الفكري؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**القاموس تفسيري هذا أولا .. يتحدث عن الكلمة في هذا النص تحديدا هذا كما قلت سابقا .. منتظر ردك .*

*



			هو انا قلت لك ان الكلام المعنون بـ" معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى.." هذا يخصك اصلا او اني سأضع به الكلام لغويا؟!! انت بتسألي عن شيء لم ادعيه اصلا!!، ركز الله يكرمك ، ركز يا رجل حرام عليك هذا التوهان..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يعني اسمي مذكور ومع ذلك لا يخصني ههههههه طيب خلاص ولا يهمك لا يخصني .. ثانيا الكلام أنت لا تضعه من الناحية اللغوية طيب كويس*
*



			فين اسم الكتاب على الأقل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**معلش حقك عليا تفضل
The Gospel According to John
 By D. A. Carson
The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394
كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة.
وبيقول كارسن في نفس الصفحة: The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.
سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
أجب السؤال ولا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال ياصديق فأجبني أجبك عن سؤالك بسيطة إن شاء الله
السؤال الثاني:هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν اليونانية من الأساس؟؟
*
*



			عزيزي، مولكا لا يهرب على الإطلاق، وسترى من الذي سيهرب عندما نناقش النص، لكن مولكا لا يمكن تشتيته وان يسمح بهروبك من النص لغويا ، للغة المسيح أصلاً فالتشتيت لا يمكن صدقني معي على الإطلاق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* ..
*اذا كنت لا تهرب فعليك الإجابة ياصديق فأنا لم أهرب من النص لغويا بدليل كلامي المكتوب في نفس المداخلة .. وسؤالي هذا في نفس النص .. والسؤال منطقي جدا .. هل أجد منك إجابة على السؤال ... لا اعتقد
السؤال الثالث: إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا محسومة بأنها (وحدة الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف باحثون على شئ من المفترض أنه مسلم به لغويا؟؟*
*



			لأنهم ليسوا كلهم على نفس المستوى اللغوي مثلا..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**حتى ولو لم يكونوا في مستوى واحد فأنا أتكلم عن مسلمات يعني كما يقال "معلوم بالضرورة"فكيف يكون الاختلاف في مسلمات؟؟!!
ثانيا نحن نتكلم عن باحثين لهم وزنهم يعني حينما يريد الباحث أن يتكلم في لغة العهد الجديد يجب أن يدرسها جيدا, ومسلمات القواعد اللغوية لا خلاف فيها.*
*



			عزيزي، الردود الاخيرة لك تقريبا متطابقة، هل هى غلطة الكترونية أم هناك تغيير في الكلام؟ لأني اريد حذف احداها لو متطابقة وما هى الا تكرار للأخرى، لو متغيرة قل لي على اي منهما أبقى وايهما احذف..
تحياتي..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم مكررة احذف أيهما شئت
تحياتي لك أيضا
*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (6 يوليو 2012)

*مساء الخير أعضاء المنتدى الكرام
تحية إلى الاستاذ MeToo نورت الموضوع*
*



			فشخصياً هوايتي أبحث في الإقتباسات الإنجليزية من إخوتنا المسلمين ، لأنو الإخوة بحبوا يقتبسوا بلا تدقيق ويأخذون الإقتباس من سياقه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من الجيد أن تبحث في كل اقتباس انجليزي عربي تركي باكستاني هذا جيد فلا تأخذ اقتباساتي ولا اقتباس أي أحد على أنه موحى به.
وجيد أن تبحث في كل اقتباس يقتبسه مسلم أو غير مسلم
لكن الغير جيد أن تعمم على الأخوة المسلمين عدم التدقيق أو الأخذ من السياق حتى ولو وجدته عند أحد المسلمين .*
*



			Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance. One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God, e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’. The human race stems from one (Acts 17:26). The entry of sin into the world is through one man (Rom. 5:12). The gift of grace is by one man, Jesus Christ (Rom. 5:15). His sacrifice in death is a once-for-all offering (Heb. 7:27), and he is the first-born from the dead (Col. 1:18), the firstfruits of the dead (1 Cor. 15:20). ‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn. 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn. 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42). The concept of union is also found in the saying of Jesus concerning marriage, ‘and the two shall become one’ (Mt. 19:6)
خطأ كبير لأنك قمت بتغيير التفسير المقصود للوقا 10: 42 ونسبته ليوحنا 10
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**تعال نقرأ الاقتباس من أوله ..
Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance
يعني الأرقام لها مدلولاتها الرمزية واللاهوتية
وضرب مثالا على المدلول اللاهوتي في هذه الجملة One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God, e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’. 
يستخدم الرقم واحد للتعبير عن مفهوم الوحدانية، وتفرد الله، على سبيل المثال DT. 06:04، 'الرب إلهنا رب واحد ".  طبعا ده مدلول لاهوتي
طيب نرى النص موضع النقاش أين جاء ‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn. 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn. 17:21; Gal. 3:28). 
جمع 3 نصوص استخدم فيها الرقم واحد وهنا يبرز المدلول الرمزي حيث وضع النصوص الثلاثة في فئة واحدة منها على سبيل المثال نص يوحنا 17 عدد 21
ثم بعدها ضرب مثلا للوحدة الرمزية بقوله: ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42)
فقد وضع نص يوحنا 30:10 ياعزيزي وسط نصوص أخرى ذات دلالة رمزية تدل على وحدة الهدف.
هذا بالنسبة للاقتباس الأول*
*



			The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394
كارسن يقول بأن النص يتكلم عن وحدة في الفعل أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة. 
ا يوجد كلمة إرادة هنا يا حارس ، بل هذه إضافة ((ترجمة)) غير مقصودة منك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لاحظ ياعزيزي أني قلت أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة يعني ارجع للصفحة ولم أقل أنها في الاقتباس*
*



			ومن ثم أنتَ وضعت ما يقصده كاريسون منذ البداية حين قال أن المسيح والآب ليسوا شخص واحد ، وهو يتفق مع ما يقوله لك مولكا أن وحدة الثالوث لا تعني أن الآب هو نفسه الإبن ، لذلك وضع كاريسون كلمة (rather) ليستطيع القاريء أن يُميّز أن الوحدة لا تعني أن (الآب هو نفسه الابن)، اقرأ كيف يُتابع كاريسون جملته التي قمتَ أنتَ بحذفها:
(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do : What Jesus does the Father does and vice versa
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ترجمة الكلام أنه يقول أنه بالأحرى أو على الأصح أنهما واحد في الفعل أي فيما يفعلانه ما يفعله الآب يفعله الابن والعكس .. فلم يقل الرجل بوحدانية الجوهر مطلقا!! يعني الرجل يقول one in action*
*



			ماذا اقتطعت النص من سياقه يا حارس ، كاريسون وضع خمس نقاط لتوضيح بعض النقاط لهذا النص ، أنتَ اكتفيت بنقطة رقم 1 وتجاهلت باقي الأربع نقاط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لنكن دقيقين أكثر .. وضع خمس نقاط لتوضيح قضايا الخلاف حول الطبيعة المقصودة حيث قال قبل النقاط
This verse has generated profound and complex controversies over the question of Jesus' nature. while many scholars of orthodox conviction nevertheless hold that this verse supports only a functional oneness
اذن فهذا النقاط لتوضيح المشكلات التي نتج عنها الخلاف
ومن هذه المشكلات المشكلة رقم 1
The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. ..يعني لغويا الأمر غير محسوم ياصديق .. ففي نظره أن كلمة واحد في نص يوحنا 10 لغويا لا تحسم الجدل..
وأكمل باقي المشكلات ما عندي مشكلة فباقي المشكلات هي عبارة عن أسباب وجود الاختلاف حول هذا النص .. وهذا ما أريد قوله أن الأمر غير محسوم لغويا أو من أي ناحية ..
فأنا لا أناقش لأقول أن كلمة واحد هنا لا تعني وحدة الجوهر بل لك أن تفهمها كما شئت .. إنما أنا أناقش في أن كلمة (واحد) لغويا لا تعني (وحدة الجوهر) بل تعني (وحدة بالمعنى العام) .. فالقول بأن (واحد) لغويا في نص يوحنا 10 تعني (وحدة الجوهر) زعم لا يقوم عليه دليل  . فلن تجد قاعدة من قواعد اللغة اليونانية تقول بذلك في أي كتاب قواعد يوناني
بالنسبة للاقتباس الثالث فلو قرأت مداخلاتي ستجد أني قلت نعم هناك خطأ في الاقتباس فاقتبست كلام صاحب المقالة ثم أتيت في نفس المداخلة بكلام باركلي .. وها هو نص كلام باركلي:

‘Holy Father, keep them in thy name, which thou hast given me, that they may be one, even as we are one’ (John 17:11). Jesus conceived of the unity of Christian with Christian as the same as his unity with God.”
“The bond of unity is love; the proof of love is obedience. Christians are one with each other when they are bound by love, and obey the words of Christ. Jesus is one with God, because as no other ever did, he obeyed and loved him. His unity with God is a unity of perfect love
يعني باركلي بيقول أن الوحدة بين الآب والابن هي نفسها الوحدة بين المسيحيين وهي وحدة الحب .. فلا يرى العالم باركلي أن النص يقصد (وحدة الجوهر)
شكرا لمشاركتك في الموضوع استاذ MeToo*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (7 يوليو 2012)

*حوار جميل وشيق حتى الان .. متابع*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

> * لازلنا في نفس الحلقة المفرغة مع الزميل مولكا .. لنتناقش سويا فيما كتبته في آخر مداخلة لك:*


صدقني، لا يوجد ولا حلقة ولا مفرغة  كل الموضوع أنا اثبته بكل سهولة، وانت الى الآن لم تثبت إلا كلامي 



> *عزيزي لا تتكلم عن الشخصنة وقلة الأدب رجاءا هل أذكرك بما قلته أنت في أول مداخلة لك .. حاضر من عيوني:*


لا يوجد ولا شخصنة ولا قلة ادب في هذا الكلام!، ماذا تجد فيه من الشخصنة وقلة الأدب؟



> *ولا أنسى طبعا صديقي باول الذي طالت غيبته في أول مداخلة له:*


الدكتور يوحنا انا طلبت منه عدم المشاركة لكي لا يضيع وقته في الرد على بترك للنصوص وعدم فهمك لها وادانتك بها  فانا كفيل بك..



> *فأنتم من فرضتم هذا الأسلوب .. ومع ذلك إلى الآن أكلمكم باحترام .. فلا تتكلم عن موضوع الأدب فالقارئ له أعين.*


ربما تتكلم بإحترام حسب مستوى الإحترام الذي تعرفه، لكن يجب ان تعرف انك لم تتكلم بالإحترام في كل مرة أشرت اليها لك..



> * بداية أقول هناك سوء فهم منك لما اكتبه مع أني اكتبه بلغة بسيطة جدا..*


هذا ممتنع، فهذا لا يمكن ان يحدث.. 


> *يعني لغويا الكلمةἕv تعني is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” " هذا لغويا .. أما قوله وحدة الجوهر فهذا تفسيريا وليس لغويا في شئ.
> فقلت بالحرف أن الرجل قال لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" تفسيريا "جوهر واحد" .. فالرجل فسر الشئ على أنه الجوهر إنما لغويا تعني "شئ واحد" كما قال أيا كان تفسيره لهذا الشئ.*


نعم، وكلامك لا قيمة له لاني لا اناقشه أصلاً، الرجل لم يقل انه هذا تفسيرياً، ناهيك على ان التفسير من فروعه هو التفسير اللغوي..



> *ونفس الكلام جاء في هذا الاقتباس:*
> *Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*
> *I and my Father are one-Our language admits not of the  precision of the original in this great saying. "Are" is in the  masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying*
> *وهل أنا قلت أن الرجل لا يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ؟؟!!!!
> ...


تقريبا كل هذا منسوخ بالنص من السابق، وبالتالي فمردود عليه ومازلت انت تكرره فقط 



> *فأنا وضحت من خلال الاقتباسات الثلاثة السابقة أن كلمة ἕ v (لغويا) في النص = (شئ واحد)*


هذا الشيء الواحد جميعهم قالوا عليه انه الجوهر الواحد، لانهم بدأوا بالكلمة ككلمة في النص، ثم انتهوا بالكلمة في النص كاملاً،.



> *                                                                  (تفســــــيريا) = (واحد في الجوهر)بدليل رجوعهم للسياق*


هذا تدليس صريح، رددنا على هذا الكلام من قبل وها انت تكرره ثم تتكلم عن الحلقة المفرغة، ولكن لا مشكلة، اشرح لك مرة أخرى الرد لعلك لم تفهمه هذه المرة ايضاً:

1. ليس كل العلماء فسروا النص من السياق، بل أن تقريبا من احضرتهم فسروه نصيّاً كما أثبت لك.
2. قلنا ان العلماء ليسوا سواء في التفسير اللغوي لأنه يتطلب دراية باللغة اليونانية، فمعنى ان هناك علماء التجأوا للسياق فهذا ينقسم لأمرين :ا/ هناك علماء أخذوه طريقاً إضافيا لطريق أول أثبتوه بالفعل وهو الطريق النصي الحرفي البحت، وبالتالي كان الطريق الثاني هو إضافة للطريق الأول، ونحن هنا يلزمنا الطريق الأول، ومن هنا تحقق المراد.​ب/ العلماء الذين فسروها بالسياق لا اعترض عليهم أصلاً، فكما قلت لك ان الموضوع محسوم من كل الزوايا، فكونهم التجأوا للسياق فهذا أقبله أيضاً، لكن ليس حجة على الذين أتوا بنفس النتيجة من النص نفسه كما اثبتنا كثيراً.​


> * وعليه السؤال : ما حاجتنا إلى السياق إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا هنا تعني (واحد في الجوهر)؟*


تم الرد كثيراً.. ألا تملك ما تقول؟!



> *واضح إن حضرتك الذي لا تفهم يازميل لأن الاقتباسات الثلاثة تكلمت عن النص لغويا فقالت أن كلمة (واحد) اليونانية في الوضع المحايد وفعل الكينونة في المذكر لذلك فهي لا تعني (شخص واحد) بل (شئ واحد) فلماذا  بعد الكلام عن النص من الناحية اللغوية يرجع ليقول :and the particular  kind intended is to be inferred from the connection أي لمعرفة نوع الوحدة  عليك استخلاصه من السياق؟؟ انتظر الإجابة..*


هذا يؤكد أنك لا تفهم كلامي ولا كلامهم!

أولا: انت اتيت بنص من عالم واحد  في حين انك لغيت العلماء الذين لم يأتوا باي سياق وهذا طبعا لنزاهة نقلك الأمين كما أثبتنا كثيرا أيضاً 
ثانيا: واضح انك تعتبر التفسير النصي اللغوي هو "الإعراب"!! على هذا فأنا "علّامة" في اليوناني! لاني يمكنني ان اتي لك بكل هذا لأي نص في العهد الجديد في أقل من 5 دقائق! فهل انا بهذا أصبح عالم لغوي في اللغة اليونانية!! بالطبع لا، لان هذا اعراب أي توصيف للكلمة وحالاتها كلها، وهذا يعرفه من قرأ في اللغة اليونانية فقط.
ثالثا: وهو ما لم تجب عنه بحسب المعطيات، وهو ان العلماء هؤلاء يقولون
is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing

وهنا أسألك، هل الـthing لا يدخل فيها الـperson؟ ولماذا؟

فحاول ان تعرف ماذا اقصد بعالم لغوي بدلا من ان تفهم ان العالم اللغوي هو من يقول اعراب الكلمة!




> ياسيدي الفاضل كم مرة قلت لك  أني لم أزعم أن الرجل لا يفسر النص على أنه (وحدة الجوهر) لكن هذا الكلام  ليس لغويا بل تفسيريا يعني أتى بالسياق ثم قال بقوله هذا .. تعال نحلل كلام  الرجل الذي نقلته أنت:


وبهذا العدد من المرات قلت لك ان كلامك لا قيمة له أيضاً، فأنا لم اتكلم اصلا الآن عن ماذا يقصد الرجل! بل انا اوضح لك كيف اني رددت على فهمك لكلامه بإستخدام كلامه، فما علاقة تعليقك أصلا بالإقتباس الذي من المفترض انك ترد عليه؟!! العلماء فسروها بالنص نفسه، وبعضهم الذي لا ارفضه فسره مرة أخرى بعد النص، بالسياق، واوضحت لك السبب، وبعضهم فسره فقط بالسياق، ووضحت لك السبب أيضاً، وها انت تعيد..




> *وهذه النقطة عزيزي مولكا (تفسيرية) وليست لغوية فكيف تعتبرها ردا على كلامه السابق (اللغوي)؟؟!!*


حسنا، سأبسط الإجابة لعلي أرى مردودا إيجابيا هذه المرة في الفهم، الرجل بدأ بالشق اللغوي، ثم وصل انه نوع من الوحدة، ثم ذهب ليعرف ما هو هذا النوع من الوحدة الذي وجده ف النص نصياً، فأتى بالسياق في النقطة الأولى، لماذا؟ ليعرف معنى الوحدة النصية الموجودة في النص، وهذا لكونه لم يصل اليها عن طريق النص فقط، فهو وصل للوحدة النصية عن طريق السياق، لذا فهو ليس تفسير، بل هو "تحديد" لنوع هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعلا فعلا في النص نفسه.. هل هذا مفهوم؟



> * يقول أن اليهود فهموا أنه بذلك يساوي نفسه بالله والتقطوا حجارة لكي يرجموه  وقالوا له بذلك .. وطبعا هذا الكلام لا علاقة له بقواعد اللغة .. فكيف  تقول أن تكملة كلام الرجل هو رد على ما جاء في بداية كلامه (اللغوي)*


إنقل الجواب الموجود على الإقتباس السابق وضعه هنا ايضاً 



> * فهل سيرد بكلام تفسيري من السياق على كلام لغوي يتعلق بقواعد اللغة مثلا؟!!*


هو ليس كلام تفسيري اصلا!، هو ثبت على نص، وعلى كلمة ، وعلى تركيب، لم يعرف ما هو "نوع" هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعليا في النص، فذهب للسياق، لماذا؟ ليؤكد على الوحدة في النص نفسه (وليس التفسير)..



> *يقول أن المسيح على الفور صرح تضمن الشئ ذاته*


معلش قول تاني كدا؟ يعني المسيح ترك لهم تصريح آخر فيه الشيء ذاته، اللي هو اية سيادتك؟ قول تاني كدا معايا؟! اللي هو وحدته مع الآب، وفهمهم لهذه الوحدة على انها مساواة المسيح بالآب، وبالتالي عندما يقول العالم انه صرّح تصريحا آخر تضمن "الشيء ذاته" فإذا، كلام المسيح تضمن هذا "الشيء"، اللي هو اية بقى الشيء دا؟ نرجع لكلامهم "مساواته بالله"، إذن المسيح مرة ذكر "مساواته بالله"، وبعدها أكد مرة أخرى على "مساواته بالله".. هذا عن طريق التفسير أم عن طريق كلام المسيح نفسه حرفياً؟ بحسب كلام العالم : *المسيح على الفور صرح تضمن الشئ ذاته

*


> * فهل تعني بتكملة كلامه الذي يتحدث فيه تفسيريا أنه يرد على كلامه الذي يتحدث في لغويا في البداية؟!!!*


لا يوجد كلاما تفسيراً في هذا الجزء من تفسيره أصلاً..



> *هذا ما كنت أقوله حتى مع تكملة  الرجل .. فقال ما أقوله أنا . في بداية كلامة تحدث من الناحية اللغوية عن  كلمة (واحد) في هذا النص وقال أنها تعني (وحدة) بالمعنى العام*


لم يقل _بالمعنى_ العام، فلم يقل إن جنرال! فلا تضع كلامك على الرجل..

فالمفسر يقول أن المسيح واحد مع الآب (حسب كلام المسيح) في كل شيء فذهب بعدها ليعرف ما هو الشيء المقصود هنا نصيا عن طريق السياق، فالشيء مذكور بالفعل نصيا وهو ما وصل اليه العلماء نصيا فقط..




> *انظر في هذا الكلام وتدبره:*
> *Vincent's Word Studies*
> *
> One (ἕν)
> ...


ما هذا يا عزيزي؟ الرجل يقول حرفياً :
*implies unity of essence

*
أين السياق ؟  أين كلامك السابق في انها وحدة الإرادة؟ طيب ما الكلام دا اللي قلتهولك! المسيح واحد مع الآب في كل شيء  (إلا الأقنومية طبعاً) وقلنا انه ليس فقط القوة او الإرادة! ما الجديد؟



> *فقوله (تضمن) تعني أن الكلمة في هذا النص = وحدة بالمعنى العام (شئ واحد) ولا تحدد كنه الوحدة .. *


طبعا هذا من المضحكات  ان نجدك تفسر كلام الرجل بكلام لا يوجد في كلامه ولا معنى له في كلامه،!! فين هنا "وحدة بالمعنى العام"؟ الرجل يقول أن المسيح والآب واحد في الجوهر، وليس فقط في القوة والإرادة!! فين هنا "المعنى" العام دي؟؟ وكيف لا تحدد كنة الوحدة وهو قال صراحة "تتضمن وحدة الجوهر"؟ أي ان الرجل يقول أن الكلمة تحمل كل انواع الوحدة!

هل تقرأ ما تنسخ؟

​


> *فالرجل قال لك بالحرف though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
> على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ المؤكد هنا .. لأنه قال في بداية كلامه (لغويا) "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest"*


ما المشكلة هنا؟ الرجل يقول ان الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا! فهذا تجاوز مرحلة الجوهر فقط الى كل انواع الوحدة لأنه قال precise thing  





> * تحليله اللغوي أن الكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المحايد على الرغم من وجود فعل الكينونة المذكر يعني (شئ واحد) *


شيء عجيب! هو نفسه الذي قال "شيء واحد" قال ان هذا الشيء هو الجوهر ولم يأتي بها من السياق، فلا يوجد شيء يدل على "شيء" إلا وقد وضحه هو بنفسه نصياً، فما المشكلة؟




> *وهل الرجل كان يتكلم عن كلمة (واحد) بمعزل عن النص ؟!!!*


الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص..



> *إنه يقول لك أنه أتى قبلها فعل الكينونة المذكر ويتحدث عن الكلمة في هذا النص وليس ككل*


واضح انك غير مميز، لأن يأتي بالكلمة في النص، وان يحلل النص كله كلمة كلمة بشكل منفصل، هو نعم تكلم عن النص لانه يفسر النص بالطبع، لكنه لم يربط كل كلمة بالأخرى في تفسيره  فحاول ان تقرأ كلامه مرة أخرى...



> *وقال لك أنها هناااااا في هذا النص الذي أتى فعل الكينونة قبلها مذكرا وهي في وضع محايد تعني (شئ واحد)*


ما وجة الإستدلال هنا؟



> *فهو يشرح الكلمة ليس بمفردها بل مع جاء قبلها ألا وهو فعل الكينونة المذكر.. هل فهمت الآن ياصديق؟؟*


هذا خطأ بالغ، فلم يشرح الكلمة في النص أصلاً، هو نعم شرح الكلمة بجانب الكلمات الأخرى في النص، لكنه لم يشرح الكلمة في النص (أي في سياق النص)..

فقل لي، اين هنا النص مع ربطه بالكلمة:

The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the  connection.

هنا تكلم عن جنس الكلمة ثم عن معناها (ولم يدخل الكلمات الأخرى في النص)..



> *طالما الحكم في المسألة أن الكلمة (واحد) لغويا في هذا النص تتكلم عن وحدة بالمعنى العام ولا تحدده*


هذا لم يحدث أصلا..



> *وأن الحكم هو الرجوع إلى النصوص فكل يفهم ما يريد ياعزيزي فلك أن تفهم ما تشاء من السياق ولي أن أفهم ما أشاء من السياق.*


الحكم لم يكن في النصوص السابقة، على الرغم من ان هذا دليل آخر ولكن في موضوعنا هذا نتكلم عن النص فقط كنص وليس كسياق.. فأنا اثبت كلامي لغويا نصياً بدون السياق من علماء كُثر وانت اثبته معي ايضا كثيراً أما كونك تريد ان تفهم منه شيئا، فهذا لا اناقشك فيه هنا في الموضوع أصلا، وإلا لما كنت تكلمت معك، فانا لا اناقشك فيما تفهم انت من النص فهذا لا قيمة له عندي، لكن المهم انك تثبت هذا بالادلة، وهذا ما عجزت عنه كما رأيت في الموضوع في حين اني اغرقت الموضوع بالأدلة سواء من كلامك او كلامي 



> *نعم ياعزيزي فالاقتباسات السابقة تكلمت عن الكلمة في هذا النص وليس ككلمة منفصلة بل تكلموا عنها وما قبلها (فعل الكينونة)*


بالطبع انت تقصد إقتباساتك، وهذا اثبتنا خطأك فيه..



> * فلقد قالوا أن الكلمة محايد وفعل الكينونة مذكر وبذلك تعني (شئ واحد) وقال انها تعني (وحدة الجوهر) من السياق وليس لغويا فلا تخلط.*


هذا تدليس،
1. كونهم ذكروا الإعراب للكلمات الأخرى فهو كان لكل كلمة منفردة، وهذا ليس المقصود بالتفسير اللغوي، لان هذا اعراب يقوم به اي شخص ولا خلاف عليه اصلاً..
2. عندما قالوا "شيء واحد" كان هذا عن الكلمة ككلمة لانهم يأتون بمعناها ككلمة وليس كجزء من النص، بدليل انه لا يوجد شيء أسمه "شيء" في هذا النص وبالتالي فهو لم يفسروا اصلا الكلمة في النص بل وضعوا معنى الكلمة ككلمة..


> *ويبقى السؤال قائما : ما حاجتنا إلى سياق الكلام إن كانت الكلمة (واحد) في هذا النص لغويا تعني واحد في الجوهر؟؟*


تم الرد، فيبدو ان هذا السؤال يبقى في المردود عليه :ura1:



> * معلش طلب صغير استاذ مولكا طُلِب منك من قبل : ممكن  أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد  بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة  الجوهر؟؟*


ممكن تقول لي ازاي كتاب لغة يضع حالات على المزاج؟! 

وطلب آخر معلش يعني،

*ممكن  أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد  بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة الهدف؟؟*

وطلب آخر معلش يعني،

*ممكن  أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد  بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة الشيء؟؟


**ممكن  أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد  بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة الإرادة؟؟


إلخ إلخ..

*


> *اقرأ the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*


قرأت، أوجه سؤالي مكررا لك:

*
أين قال هذا؟                      *



> * قبل أن أكمل أوجه تحية للقارئ الكريم على صبره فالتكرار يصيب بالملل .*


دعك من القاريء، فسوف يقرأ لو أراد، ركز في الحوار.. 



> *خد ياعزيزي المصدر ادخل عليه بنفسك http://www.forananswer.org/Index.html*


تشكر ، مين دا بقى واية حجته في الموضوع؟



> *ترجم الكلام ده كده Some  Trinitarian commentators and many non-Trinitarians argue that Jesus is  simply speaking about a unity of purpose, of His union with God's design  and plan for His people. *
> *ترجم الكلام ترجمة حرفية إلى آخره*


ترجمه انت، ووضح لي كيف اتيت بهذا المعنى من الكلام!



> *الموقع نفسه أيضا تحدث من الناحية اللغوية فقال:*


يا عزيزي، موقع اية بس ماتضحكناش على الصبح! انت جايب لي موقع؟!! هل انت مدرك لما تفعل؟ تخيل اني في الحوار الإسلامي احتج عليك بموقع ولشخص لا تعرف من هو اصلا ولا اي شيء عنه (إلا ما كتب عن نفسه) فنحن نحضر لكم أعمدة التفسير القرآني، وترفضونهم بكل بساطة  فتأتي انت بموقع وتحتج علىّ به؟



> *لا ياعزيزي ليس المسلمين وحسب بل منهم من يؤمن بألوهية المسيح والتليث والأهم أن الكلام من علماء.*


ركز عزيزي، انا بقول لك "طيب ما المسلمين بيقولوا" يعني هو الموضوع "بالقول"؟ ما يقولوا، كلام لا قيمة له، اقصد عن كلام المسلمين..

اما عن من يؤمنون بألوهية المسيح فهذا شيء مضحك منك! إذ انك تفترض ان من يؤمن بألوهية المسيح ان يفسر!! عندما قلت لك "المسلمين" لم اقصد انهم مخالفين في العقيدة، لا، قصدت اننا نعرف انكم من تحيون معنا تقولون هذا وانتم لستم ببعيدين عنا، فما الجديد؟

واما عن "الكلام من علماء" فهذا ما لم تنجح فيه في كل الحوار، فلو تريد ان تخرج من جانب النصية الذي لم تتكلم فيه تقريباً لكان كل العلماء تقريبا يقولون بوحدة الجوهر!



> ي*اعزيزي هل تفهم معنى قولي (مسلم به لغويا) ؟؟*


لماذا لا تشرحها لنا؟



> *هل هناك أحد يجادل في المسلمات ؟؟*


نعم، إذا كانت هى ليست مسلمة لغوياً لديه لعدم علمه..


فالجدال هو بيننا فقط الآن وليس بينهم، فهم قالوا ان النص لغويا ونصيا يعني وحدة الجوهر، لكن من لا يعرفون ؟ لم يقولوا، ونحن امامنا كل هذا، فهم لم يردوا على بعض في هذا الموضوع بل نحن..




> * فأنا لم أتكلم عن من لا يعرف اليونانية أو من لا يفسر لغويا*


بل تقريبا كل من اتيت به كذلك، فربما ان تقوم بتعريف من "يعرف اليونانية" على انه الشخص الذي يعطي إعرابا لكلمات الجملة! 



> * أنا أتكلم عن من يعرف اليونانية ويحلل نصوص العهد الجديد كما ورد في الاقتباسات السابقة .. *


لم يرد في النصوص السابقة تقريبا اي من هذا القبيل..



> *الحمد لله إنك فهمت .. كلمة (واحد) في النص محايد قبلها فعل كينونة مذكر تعني وحدة بالمعنى العام*


من قال هذا؟ 
انا اقول :
                             هاها، هذا لكي يحدد المعنى الموجود هنا من السياق لهذه *الوحدة العامة*،  يعني بالبلدي، ايوة *الوحدة هنا عامة* يا جدعان، بس عايزيين نعرف اي من هذه  الأنواع يدل عليها السياق؟ فقام جايب لك النوع المقصود من السياق في هذه  الجملة                      ​

فين هنا "المعنى العام" دي؟



> *عاوز تعرف المقصود ارجع للسياق انما لغويا وحدة بالمعنى العام .. شكرا لك*


العفو، بس ابقى قول لي ، هو انا فين قلت "المعنى العام" دي؟ عشان انت بتحط كلام على لساني 



> *نعم ياعزيزي لا اعتراض لدي فهو قال أنها وحدة الجوهر من خلال الاتصال (السياق) إنما لغويا قال (أي وحدة وليس نوعها):*


لم يقل هذه الكلمة (السياق) أبداً!..

بدليل انه قال ان الوحدة هنا هى اتحاد:
The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses *union*, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union

وبعدها اراد ان يشرح اي شيء مقصود من هذا الإتحاد في هذا النص.. ثم بعدها قال ان الكلمة يمكن ان تعني أي إتحاد، وهنا هو مازال يشرح لك نصياً ولم ينتقل للسياق أصلا، ومع ذلك فهو يقول "أي إتحاد" وانت تعترض على "نوع الإتحاد الجوهري"، أظن ان هذا الكلام أوضح لك بشكل فج مخالفتك لخ، هو يقول "أي" وانت تقول "ليست" وحدة الجوهر..



> *ياعزيزي هل قال لك أحد أنها قاموس يوناني انجليزي حتى تقول هذا الكلام ؟!!*


هى مين دي اللي قاموس؟



> * قلت لك أولا أنه خاص بالعهد الجديد مثلا تجد اسمه Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament*


هاها، امال هايكون خاص بإيه سيادتك؟ بكتب إبن القيم الجوزية العربية؟!!

انت معقول مش فاهم كل دا ان دي قواميس لشرح معاني الكلمات اليونانية ككلمات؟



> * ثانيا هذه عبارة عن معاجم Expository يعني تفسيري فلا يأتي بمعاني الكلمات فقط. بل بالتفسير اللغوي*


مممم، حقيقي ممتع ، انت ممتع فعلا، انت تأتي بعنوان الكتاب لتدلل على "التفسير اللغوي" ، طيب كويس، تفسير "لغوي" للكلمة ككلمة 



> * ثالثا يتحدث عن الكلمة في نص يوحنا 10 عدد 30 تحديدا وليس الكلمة بشكل عام أو في أي نص..*


واضح ان كلامي لا يصل اليك!! نقول مرة كمان؟ نقول..

المراد ان تأتي بتركيب الجملة وتشرح فيه معنى هذه الكلمة في هذا التركيب، وليس ان تذكر مكان الكلمة في نصوص العهد الجديد في قاموس لغوي لا يفسر النص اصلا ولا تركيبه..



> هل قال أنها تعني (واحد) فقط .. ده قال ياعزيزي in will, spirit فهل يقصد الكلمة بشكل عام كما القواميس العادية أم ذكر مكان النص..





> هل قال أنها تعني (واحد) فقط .. ده قال ياعزيزي in will, spirit فهل يقصد الكلمة بشكل عام كما القواميس العادية أم ذكر مكان النص..
> فاذهب إلى أي قاموس وليكن سترونج واكتب به ἕν وانظر هل سيقول لك أنها تعني واحد في الإرادة أم واحد فقط.


انت هنا ترد على كلامه في المشاركة الثانية في الموضوع، فاحضر لي ما هو القاموس الذي وضعته قبل ذلك أصلا لكي نرى ماذا قال 



> منتظر ردك على الثلاث صواعق الأولى ..


تم الرد ولم ترد..



> *نعم فبهذا  كله يصبح معنى كلمة (واحد) محايد + فعل كينونة جمع مذكر = وحدة بالمعنى العام*


بل وحدة الجوهر كما اثبتنا كثيراً..



> *وهذا الكلام هنا:
> Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary
> Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." *


تم الرد سابقاً..



*I and my Father are one*—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “_Are_” is in the _masculine_ gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “_one_” is _neuter_—“_one thing._” Perhaps “_one interest_”  expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed  to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His  Father into _His own_ hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of _His Father’s_ hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “_Neither have they,_” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they _cannot be,_  and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I  have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though _oneness of essence_ is not the precise thing here affirmed, *that truth is *_*the basis of what is affirmed**,*_* without which it would not be true.* And Augustine was right in saying the “_We are_” condemns the _Sabellians_ (who denied the _distinction of Persons_ in the Godhead), *while the “**one**”* (as explained) condemns the _Arians_ (who denied the *unity of their essence*).
﻿​ Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). _A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments_. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30).

​



> *إذن الرجل عالم له وزنه فكلامه في أي مكان ياعزيزي يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار*


كلام خاطيء، فليس معنى انه عالم ان كلامه دائما له قيمة..


> *فمعارضته آباءك لا تجزم بخطأ الرجل*


بل تجعل كلامه هنا لا قيمة له اصلا..



> * فقد يكون هو المصيب على الأقل في نظره*


نظره لا يلزمنا، فغير معقول ان يكون في نظره مخطيء ويستمر في الخطأ، فتكلم بعقل رجاءً..



> * ونظر كل من يؤيده وأنت في نظرك أنه مخطئ لأنه عارض آباءك.*


أخضر من أيده من العلماء فهذا هو المطلوب، اما كونه عارض الآباء، فهذا يجعل كلامه هنا لا يسوى شيء..



> *القاموس تفسيري هذا أولا*


هذا خطأ، القاموس لا يفسر، لانه لا يضع الا كلمات، وإلا احضر لي "تفسيره للنص" أما لو تقصد "تفسير الكلمة" فأنت فسرت الماء بعد جهد بالماء، فأوافقك، فهو قد فسر الكلمة ككلمة 



> *يتحدث عن الكلمة في هذا النص تحديدا هذا كما قلت سابقا .. منتظر ردك .*


هنا يذكر اماكن الكلمة، ونحن لم نختلف ان الكمة في هذه الأماكن اصلا 



> *يعني اسمي مذكور ومع ذلك لا يخصني ههههههه*


اسمك مذكور لانك محاوري، أونسيت أيضا انك محاوري هنا؟!! 



> *طيب خلاص ولا يهمك لا يخصني .. ثانيا الكلام أنت لا تضعه من الناحية اللغوية طيب كويس*


ركز عزيزي، انا قلت:



> هو انا *قلت* لك ان الكلام المعنون بـ" معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية  كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى.." هذا يخصك اصلا او اني سأضع به  الكلام لغويا؟!! انت بتسألي عن شيء لم *ادعيه* اصلا!!، ركز الله يكرمك ، ركز  يا رجل حرام عليك هذا التوهان..





> *The Gospel According to John
> By D. A. Carson
> The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and  his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but  rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394*


أين هنا التفسير المتعلق باللغة اصلا؟ سواء كان ايجابي او سلبي؟



> *يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.*


أوضحت لك انه من الأخطاء التي تقع فيها فهنا المختلف فيه ليس المسلم به لغويا، بل المعنى المستخلص من هذا المسلم به لغوياً  فالرجل لم يفسر اصلا على اساس اللغة سواء بالإيجاب او السلب..



> *سؤال :إذا  كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن  الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن  جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
> أجب السؤال ولا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال ياصديق فأجبني أجبك عن سؤالك بسيطة إن شاء الله*


انا اجبتك:

أشعر أنك لا تعرف ان كلمة "برسون" الإنجليزية يقصدون بها في لغتهم  "الأقنوم" العربية!! فلو لا تعرف هذا سأكون حزينا على هذا الوقت الذي أضعته  معك..

فعلا المسيح ليس واحد مع الآب في البرسون (الأقنوم) ولكنه واحد معه في  الجوهر، فلم يقل أحد انه واحد مع الآب في البرسون، ولكن في الجوهر..

لكن السؤال الذي لن تعرف اجابته وانت بهذا المستوى، كيف لو كان النص يقول  بدلا من كلمة "هين" كلمة "إيس" كان سيعني ان المسيح والآب واحد في البرسون؟


تفضل، من اين سيأتي هذا المعنى (برسون)؟ :08:


ما هو المأزق اصلا؟



> * السؤال الثاني:هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν اليونانية من الأساس؟؟*


ألم أقل لك بتأجيله للنهاية؟ كم مرة على ان اقولها لك؟



> *اذا كنت لا تهرب فعليك الإجابة ياصديق فأنا لم أهرب من النص لغويا بدليل كلامي المكتوب في نفس المداخلة*


ليس معنى اني لا اهرب اني اتشتت  فأنا لا اهرب ولا اتشتت ايضا، فهذا لا تمنع تلك، واما كلامك عن النص لغويا فانت فعلا تهرب منه كما اثبت لك من بداية الموضوع وحتى الآن..



> *وسؤالي هذا في نفس النص*


ايوة، ولكن عن لغة المسيح وليس عن النص..



> *والسؤال منطقي جدا .. هل أجد منك إجابة على السؤال ... لا اعتقد*


صحيح، لا تعتقد انك تسجد جوابا قبلما يأتي الوقت الذي أخبرتك به..



> * السؤال الثالث: إذا كانت الكلمة (واحد) لغويا محسومة بأنها (وحدة الجوهر) فلماذا يختلف باحثون على شئ من المفترض أنه مسلم به لغويا؟؟*


مكرر، أجبناه..


> *حتى ولو لم يكونوا في مستوى واحد*


لا يوجد "حتى" لأنهم لو كانوا على نفس المستوى فكيف تريد اتفاقهم على المعنى اللغوي؟!!



> *فأنا أتكلم عن مسلمات*


انت لا تتكلم عن مسلمات، انت تتكلم عن لغة، يعرفها من يعرفها ولا يعرفها من لا يعرفها..



> *يعني كما يقال "معلوم بالضرورة"فكيف يكون الاختلاف في مسلمات؟؟!!*


ما هو المشكلة ان اللغة ليست معلومة بنفس المستوى بالضرورة 



> *ثانيا نحن نتكلم عن باحثين لهم وزنهم*


اية وجة الدلالة هنا بوزنهم؟ امال كنا في القسم الإسلامي بنجيب لك علماء لا قيمة لهم؟



> *يعني حينما يريد الباحث أن يتكلم في لغة العهد الجديد يجب أن يدرسها جيدا*


مبدأ من عندك ولا قيمة له..
 هذا فضلا عن أشياء أخرى..


> *ومسلمات القواعد اللغوية لا خلاف فيها.*


من تكلم في "القواعد" اللغوية اصلا؟!!


بالمانسبة، لم اجد لك رد ولا بكلمة واحدة على الشواهد الموجودة هنا :

                          #*41* 







​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يوليو 2012)

*لى تعليق بسيط بعد الفحت المعتبر اللى تم

تعليقا على كلام كلفن 
بيعلق ryle فى كتابه **Expository Thoughts on John الجزء الثانى وبيقول *
*It is fair to admit that Erasmus, Calvin, and a few others think the “oneness” here only means unity of consent and will. But the vast majority of commentators think otherwise, and the Jews evidently thought so also*​ *Ryle, J. C.: Expository Thoughts on John, Vol. 2. New York : Robert Carter & Brothers, 1878, S. 214*
​ *

يقول ان ما يعتقده كلفن وايرازموس بشان الوحدة انها قاصرة على وحدة الارادة الموافقة بينهم 
هم خالفوا بذلك ما يراه معظم المفسرين وما اعتقده ايضا اليهود


فليس نحن وحدنا قولنا ان رائ كلفن رائ شاذ لا يعتد بيه بل ايضا العلماء المستقيمين اعتبروا رائيه شذوذ عن ما راع معظم  الشراح وحتى اليهود انفسهم من وجه لهم يسوع هذا الكلام 


*
* 

وبالنسبة لمطابقة تركيب الجملة هنا لتركيب الشما العبرانية 
يقول العالم دافيد سترن فى كتاب  التعليقات اليهودية على العهد الجديد *_Jewish New Testament Commentary_
*I and the Father are one, the same One as in the Sh˒ma: “Adonai, our God, Adonai is One” (Deuteronomy 6:4). *​ *Stern, David H.: Jewish New Testament Commentary  : A Companion Volume to the Jewish New Testament. electronic ed. Clarksville : Jewish New Testament Publications, 1996, S. Jn 10:30*
​ 

*ومولكا هيشرحلك العلاقة بين النصين فيما بعد انا فقط بحط بعض المراجع *

*وهختم بهذا المرجع الذى اكد ما قولته فى اول مشاركة وهذا الشئ لم يلتفت لما قولته وعمل فيها اعمى وعداه منغير ميرد *
*سبق وقولت*


> *وحتى فى هذة التركيبات لا يمكن ان يقترن شخص غير الهى فى قرار او هدف او خلافه بشخص الهى مطلق*


*تعالى نشوف كلام العلماء وهذا التفسير مشترك فيه فيليب شاف وهو غنى عن التعريف*
*[The neuter ἕν denotes, according to the connection and for the purpose of the argument, unity of will and power, which rests on the unity of essence or nature; for power is one of the divine attributes which are not outside of the divine essence, but constitute it. Even if we confine ἕν to dynamic unity, we have hero one of the strongest arguments for the strict divinity of Christ. It is implied even more in ἐσμεν than in ἕν. No creature could possibly thus associate himself in one common plural with God Almighty without shocking blasphemy or downright madness. In this brief sentence we have, as Augustine and Bengel observe, a refutation both of Arianism and Sabellianism; ἕν refutes the former by asserting the dynamic (and, by implication, the essential) unity of the Father and the Son, Ἐγώ καὶ ὁ πατήρ and ἐσμεν refute the latter by asserting the personal distinction. Sabellianism would require the masculine εἶς instead of the neuter, and this would be inconsistent with ἐσμεν and the self-conscious Ἐγώ.†—P. S.]*​ *http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1*

*Lange, John Peter ;   Schaff, Philip: A Commentary on the Holy ******ures : John. Bellingham, WA : Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2008, S. 332*
​ 
*الصراحة الكلام كله مهم لكن هشرح الجزء الىل انا علمت عليه


قال حتى ولو الوحدة ديناميكية بمعنى وحدة القوة بين الاب والمسيح  فهى ترتكز بالاساس على وحدة الطبيعة والجوهر لان قوة الشخص الالهى ليس خارجة عن جوهره بل متضمنة فيه 

واكمل وقال حتى ولو تماشينا مع رائ ان الوحدة ديناميكية اى وحدة قوة فستظل هذة العبارة من اقوى العبارات عن لاهوت المسيح

وذكر السبب الذى قولته بالحرف
**انه لا يقدر مخلوق ان يربط ذاته بوحدة جامعة مع الله تعالى بدون صدمة التجديف او الجنون المؤكد*
* 
 
باختصار يسوع قال انا والاب واحد
ومفيش مخلوق يقدر يجمع نفسه مع الله بوحدانية جامعة 
دا هيبقى تجديف او جنون
فيسوع ياما جدف كما قال اليهود او دا جنون كما قال جزء اخر
ياما ما قاله هو الحق بانه فى وحدة تامة مع الله الاب
والاجابة معروفة


وعلق نفس المؤلفين على كلام كالفن وقال
**The best commentators (with the exception of Calvin who understands the passage de consensu cum Patre), support the interpretation given in the text, as the following quotations from different ages and churches will show

واكد ايضا على شذوذ رائ كالفن بالنسبة للغالبية العظمى من الشراح والاباء لهذا النص

دا تعليق بسيط منى واترك لكم الحوار  
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 يوليو 2012)

يا دكتور يوحنا، بجد حرام، هو مش فاهم اصلا الفرق بين التحليل اللغوي لنص وتفسيره لغويا، وبين الإعراب للكلام! ومش فاهم كلامي ولا كلام العلماء ولا فاهم ازاي قالوا ان كلمة هين هنا نفت الوحدة في الأقنوم ولا كيف اثبتتها في الجوهر، لأ واية؟ عايز كمان يخش حاليا في نصوص تانية وكمان كمان في لغة المسيح  تفتكر دا ينفع نشرح له موضوع قانون الإيمان؟


----------



## تيمو (8 يوليو 2012)

> من الجيد أن تبحث في كل اقتباس انجليزي عربي تركي باكستاني هذا جيد فلا تأخذ اقتباساتي ولا اقتباس أي أحد على أنه موحى به.
> وجيد أن تبحث في كل اقتباس يقتبسه مسلم أو غير مسلم
> لكن الغير جيد أن تعمم على الأخوة المسلمين عدم التدقيق أو الأخذ من السياق حتى ولو وجدته عند أحد المسلمين .



أتفق معك أن التعميم خطأ ، ولكن ما وجدته أنه بالفعل أن أغلب الإخوة المسلمين يتبعون هذا الأسلوب ، والصراحة لم أتحاور مع أي أخ مسلم إلّا واتبع ذات الأسلوب ، من الممكن أن هذا الأمر ليس مقصود ، بل هي اختلاف في منهجية البحث الديني أو اللاهوتي أو العقائدي بين العقلية المسيحية والإسلامية ..




> تعال نقرأ الاقتباس من أوله ..
> Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance
> يعني الأرقام لها مدلولاتها الرمزية واللاهوتية
> وضرب مثالا على المدلول اللاهوتي في هذه الجملة One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God, e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’.
> ...



لاحظ أنك هنا تضع فهمك أنتَ للتفسير أو الإقتباس ، أنتَ افترضت كل ما تفضّلت به دون أية اشارات أو دلائل من نفس الكاتب ، لذلك ، أعتقد أن وضع استنتاجك وفرضيتك واضافتهما على شرح لا يشير لا من قريب ولا من بعيد لأي من استنتاجك أمر غير صحيح ، بل ومن الممكن أن يُعطي القاريء أفكار مغلوطة ... فالكاتب لم يفصل بين المدلول اللاهوتي أو الرمزي ، بل أنتَ من قمتَ بذلك كاستنتاج خاطيء كما سأوضح لك :
بحسب منطقك ، لا يمكن جمع وحدانية الهدف مع ما سبقه ، لأن الكاتب فصل هذه الفكرة عن التي تسبقها عندما استخدم عبارة: further expresses ، لذلك بحسب منطقك فالكاتب فصل وحدانية الهدف عن وحدانية العلاقات بين المسيح والآب ، وبين المسيحيين مع بعض .. ولا يمكن أن يوضعا (بحسب منطقك) في نفس التصنيف 

أتمنى مستقبلاً أن لا تضع استنتاجاتك أو فهمك للشرح كحقائق ، بل أن تشير أن ما تكتبه هو استنتاجك الشخصي ، واستنتاجاتنا قد تحمل كثيراً من الخطأ و بعضاً من الصواب ... 



> لاحظ ياعزيزي أني قلت أو الإرادة كما ورد أيضا في نفس الصفحة يعني ارجع للصفحة ولم أقل أنها في الاقتباس



أيضاً كان يجب عليك أن تُشير أن هذا استنتاجك الشخصي ، وليس ترجمة الشرح ، لأن هناك من لا يعرف الإنجليزية وقد يظن أن ترجمتك هي حرفية للشرح ... 



> ترجمة الكلام أنه يقول أنه بالأحرى أو على الأصح أنهما واحد في الفعل أي فيما يفعلانه ما يفعله الآب يفعله الابن والعكس .. فلم يقل الرجل بوحدانية الجوهر مطلقا!! يعني الرجل يقول one in action


لأن كاريسون كان يتحدث ببساطة عن أن هناك من يظن أن المسيح يُشير على أنه والآب شخص واحد ، وهذا ما أراد توضيحه ، أنهم ليسوا شخص واحد ، بل أقانيم مميزة ، ومن ثم قال بالأحرى وحدتهم في الفعل : ما يفعله الآب يفعله المسيح والعكس ... إذا أردت أن أضع استنتاجات كما تفعل ، فيبقى سؤالي لك: من ذلك الذي يستطيع أن يصرّح أن ما يفعله الله يفعله هو والعكس ، ووحدانيته مع الله وحدانية قوة وإرادة وفعل ، وله القدرة على حماية أتباعه ، إن لم يكن مساوي لله في ذات الجوهر؟ 
يعني ، كيف ما تقرأ النص سيقودك إلى حقيقة واحدة لا مفر منها: وحدانية المسيح مع الآب مختلفة عن أي وحدانية أخرى ..



> لنكن دقيقين أكثر .. وضع خمس نقاط لتوضيح قضايا الخلاف حول الطبيعة المقصودة حيث قال قبل النقاط
> This verse has generated profound and complex controversies over the question of Jesus' nature. while many scholars of orthodox conviction nevertheless hold that this verse supports only a functional oneness
> اذن فهذا النقاط لتوضيح المشكلات التي نتج عنها الخلاف



إذن لماذا لا تضع النقاط الخمسة؟ واكتفيت باقتطاع النقطة الأولى ، كباحث عليك أن تضع جميع النقاط ، لأن نقطة رقم 2 تبدأ هكذا: On the other hand 



> ومن هذه المشكلات المشكلة رقم 1
> The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive.
> يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. ..يعني لغويا الأمر غير محسوم ياصديق .. ففي نظره أن كلمة واحد في نص يوحنا 10 لغويا لا تحسم الجدل..



ولماذا لم تتابع باقي النقاط؟ الأمر لغوياً محسوم ، لأن كاريسون نفسه أوضح في في باقي نقاطه أن وحدانية الإرادة والمهمة ، فهي واضحة أنها إرادة ومهمة إلهية ، يعني باقي نقاطه يؤكّد أن كلمات المسيح لا يمكن أن تكون إلّا إشارة إلى وحدانية من نوع آخر ، وحتى لو فرض البعض أن الوحدانية هي مجرد وحدة إرادة أو فعل ، لأن هذا الفعل والإرادة إنما هما فعل إلهي وإرادة إلهية ، فلا نستطيع إلّا أن نتحدث على علاقة ووحدانية مختلفة وأعمق بين الآب والمسيح 
أرأيت عزيزي ، وضع النقاط الخمسة في سياقها دون اقتطاع ، يُغيّر نظرة القاريء لما كان بالفعل يقصده كاريسون ، ولما تسعى أنتَ عزيزي لفرضه على القاريء ، لإثبات وجهة نظر غير دقيقة ؟ 
وأخيراً ، من قال أن كلمة "وحدانية" ككلمة وحيدة تحسم أي شيء؟ سأضع لك رد الأخ مولكا  


> من قال أن الكلمة في حد ذاتها تعني "واحد في الجوهر" لكي تتحداني لأثبت هذا؟ أليس من المنطقي أن تثبت الإدعاء أولا على أني قلته، ثم تتحداني في أن اثبت إدعائي!! أم انك تريد إثبات شيء لم أدعيه أصلا!!
> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل



يعني يا أخي حارس ن كيفما أردت أن تفسّر الوحدانية التي يُشير إليها المسيح في هذا النص (وحدة قوة ، إرادة ، فعل ) ستصل بالتأكيد على أن المسيح لا يمكن أن يكون مع هذا النوع من الوحدة مع الآب ما لم يكن لديهما نفس الطبيعة والجوهر ... هل يستطيع بشر ضعيف أن يدّعي أنه يمتلك ذات القوة والإرادة والأعمال التي لله ما لم يكن الله نفسه؟ 


> وأكمل باقي المشكلات ما عندي مشكلة فباقي المشكلات هي عبارة عن أسباب وجود الاختلاف حول هذا النص .. وهذا ما أريد قوله أن الأمر غير محسوم لغويا أو من أي ناحية ..



ضعهم يا صديقي ، لأنهم ببساطة يوضحون أنه مهما سعى البعض لتفسير النص بطريقته ، سيصل لذات النتيجة وهي وحدانية الجوهر ... لذلك يبدأ كلامه بنقطة رقم 2 on the other hand ، لأن البعض يسعى لتفسير (وحدانية) في يوحنا 10 ، بمقارنة مع (وحدانية) في يوحنا 17 ...  
لا تقتطع يا أخي التفاسير كما تشاء ، ومن ثم تضع استنتاجاتك وفهمك الخاص ، على أنها حقائق ... 



> فأنا لا أناقش لأقول أن كلمة واحد هنا لا تعني وحدة الجوهر بل لك أن تفهمها كما شئت .. إنما أنا أناقش في أن كلمة (واحد) لغويا لا تعني (وحدة الجوهر) بل تعني (وحدة بالمعنى العام) .. فالقول بأن (واحد) لغويا في نص يوحنا 10 تعني (وحدة الجوهر) زعم لا يقوم عليه دليل



أنا سأفرض معك (جدلأً فقط) ولغايات حوارية فقط لا غير ... أن المسيح لا يتحدث عن وحدة جوهر ، عن ماذا يتحدث إذن؟ يعني ما هي نوعية الوحدة؟ 
وحدة إرادة؟ كيف لإنسان مكوّن من جسد أن يتّحد إرادياً مع الله إن لم يكن له ذات الطبيعة؟
وحدة قوة؟ كيف لإنسان ضعيف أن يتحّد بالقوة مع الله إن لم يكن له ذات الطبيعة؟
وحدة فعل؟ كيف لإنسان ضعيف أن يفعل الأفعال التي يفعلها الله والعكس أي الله يفعل أفعاله ولا يكون من ذات الطبيعة؟
حارس ، مهما فكّرت بالوحدانية ستصل لذات الفكرة: وحدانية جوهر ... لأن المسيح واحد مع الآب في كل شيء (القوة ، الإرادة ، الفعل ، الجوهر) ولكنه ليس نفسه الآب ... 



> فلن تجد قاعدة من قواعد اللغة اليونانية تقول بذلك في أي كتاب قواعد يوناني



أعتقد أن مولكا قد شرح هذه النقطة كثيراً ... فتكرار الفكرة لا يجعلها حقيقة .. لم أقرأ رداً لك على شرح مولكا ، يمكن لم أنتبه ، أو أنتَ لم ترد عليه ، وبكل الأحوال ، لغوياً كما أوضح مولكا ، فالمسيح استخدم التعبير الدقيق لإيصال أنه والآب واحد في الجوهر ، وليسوا ذات الشخص ... 



> بالنسبة للاقتباس الثالث فلو قرأت مداخلاتي ستجد أني قلت نعم هناك خطأ في الاقتباس فاقتبست كلام صاحب المقالة ثم أتيت في نفس المداخلة بكلام باركلي .. وها هو نص كلام باركلي:



نعم ، قرأت أنك قمت بالإعتذار مشكور عندما نبّهك الأخ مولكا ، وانتبهت لهذا الأمر حين قمت بعمل (إرسال) .. 

ولكنك لم تقم بذات الإعتذار للقاريء بعد أن استخدمت كلام كاتب مدونة مجهول لتقول صاعقتك الخامسة التالي:




> الراجل بيقولك إن كلامك خاطئ لغويا فقط wrong as shown by New Testament Greek grammar alone




أمّا كلام باركلي ، مولكا قام بالرد عليه ... أتمنى أن تقرأه 




> شكرا لمشاركتك في الموضوع استاذ MeToo



عفواً يا أستاذ حارس ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2012)

للرفع والتذكير،


----------



## سرجيوُس (12 يوليو 2012)

\الناحية اللغوية.......
(يوحنا 31:10،33). ثانياً: كلمة "واحد" المستخدمة في "أنا والآب واحد" هي في اليونانية "هِن" التي تدل على الحيادية من حيث الجنس، ولا تدل على المذكر كما في كلمة "هيس." وهذا يشير إلى أنّ يسوع والآب واحد من حيث الجوهر. ولو استخدم صيغة المذكر "هيس" لعنى بأنهما كانا شخصاً (أقنوماً) واحداً، مما كان ينفي التمييز الشخصي بين الآب والابن. 

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/my.php?img=950844968.png


يشير أ.ت. روبرتسون إلى ما يلي: «كلمة واحد» (hen) هي كلمة محايدة، ولا تدل على المذكر (Heis) فهي لا تعني شخصاً واحداً (قارن ذلك مع استخدام كلمة «واحد» heis في غلاطية 3: 28)، ولكنها تعني جوهر أو طبيعة واحدة. (Robertson, WPNT, 186).

ويتفق چ. كارل: كلمة «واحد» (hen) محايدة ويُقصد بها جوهر واحد وليس شخص واحد... يشترك الآب والابن في وحدة الجوهر الإلهي، ويتمايزا كأقنومين مختلفين داخل اللاهوت». (Laney, JMGC, 195- 96).


يقول القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير:وقوله"انا والاب واحد-  I and the Father are one."
هنا يعبر عن الوحدة الاب والابن الجوهرية فى الذات الالهية,وحدة ومساواة فى الجوهر والطبيعة.ويعبر عن الوحدة الجوهرية باستخدام كلمة"واحد-hen--"وهى ضمير حيادى(neuter),ليس مذكر ولا مؤنث,ليؤكد على الوحدة فى الجوهر والطبيعة,وليس مجرد وحدة فى الارادة والقوة,وبالتالى يؤكد المساواة الكامله والتامة قى الذات الالهية,وقد ادرك اليهود على الفور انه يقصد المساواة الكاملة مع الله,كما ادركو ذلك فى قولة السابق"ان الله ابوة معادلا (مساويا)نفسه بالله"وقالو"لانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها"


 قال NET BIBLE

73 The phrase ἕي ἐَىهي ({en esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one 'thing.' Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence


وتعليق
Robertson's Word Pictures of the New Testament
بيقول
en
تعني
one essence or nature.
واحد في الجوهر او الطبيعه
The neuter, not the masculine ???, one person. It implies unity of essence, not merely of will or of power.
Vincent, M. R. (2002). Word studies in the New Testament (2:197). Bellingham, WA:  Inc.

Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of   the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian. (618). Oak Harbor: L.

Collins Latin Dictionary Plus Grammar. 1997. Includes index. Glasgow: HarperCollins.& Muller, R. A. (1985). Dictionary of Latin and Greek theological terms : Drawn principally from Protestant scholastic theology. Includes index. (315). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House
. Unum – Unos

(IV) Indefinitely meaning one, someone, someone, the same as tis 
(G5100), someone (Mat_19:16). With the subs

Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of   the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian. (618). Oak Harbor: L.
Unum

Collins Latin Dictionary Plus Grammar. 1997. Includes index. Glasgow: HarperCollins.& Muller, R. A. (1985). Dictionary of Latin and Greek theological terms : Drawn principally from Protestant scholastic theology. Includes index. (315). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Book House.

The neuter, not the masculine ???, one person. It implies unity of essence, not merely of will or of power.


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 يوليو 2012)

عدنا  

هل هذا هو آقصى ما لديك؟


----------



## حارس العقيدة (26 يوليو 2012)

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
تحية إلى جميع رواد المنتدى مسلمين ومسيحيين وتحية خاصة للدكتور يوحنا
كما قلت من قبل (حوار الطرشان) فردود الزميل مولكا لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع.. إلا أن رده تضمن اعترافات مهمة.*




> نعم، وكلامك لا قيمة له لاني لا اناقشه أصلاً، الرجل لم يقل انه هذا تفسيرياً، ناهيك على ان التفسير من فروعه هو التفسير اللغوي..
> هذا الشيء الواحد جميعهم قالوا عليه انه الجوهر الواحد، لانهم بدأوا بالكلمة ككلمة في النص، ثم انتهوا بالكلمة في النص كاملاً،.
> ليس كل العلماء فسروا النص من السياق، بل أن تقريبا من احضرتهم فسروه نصيّاً كما أثبت لك.
> 2. قلنا ان العلماء ليسوا سواء في التفسير اللغوي لأنه يتطلب دراية باللغة اليونانية، فمعنى ان هناك علماء التجأوا للسياق فهذا ينقسم لأمرين :
> ...


*طبعا كلام في واد وما جاء في كلام العلماء في واد آخر
قمت بربط الاقتباسات الثلاثة للزميل لكن إلا الآن جدال فقط لا غير لا يقوم عليه دليل ..
لا وما شاء الله مولكا بيقول:*



> لا يوجد "حتى" لأنهم لو كانوا على نفس المستوى فكيف تريد اتفاقهم على المعنى اللغوي؟!!
> انت لا تتكلم عن مسلمات، انت تتكلم عن لغة، يعرفها من يعرفها ولا يعرفها من لا يعرفها..


*فمولكا يحكم على العلماء هذا يعرف وهذا لا يعرف وهذا مستواه غير جيد هههههههه
نصبت من نفسك حكما علىالعلماء .. عجيب والله .. بتفكرني باخرستوس وهو بيناظر ون اور ثري وهو بيقول ان العلماء وجدوا صعوبة في فهم نص الملك الرضيع
هناك جمل صريحة لم يعلق عليها الزميل مطلقا مثل:
Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary-1
"Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest" expresses
فقال الرجل أن (واحد) في الوضع المحايد + (فعل الكينونة) في حالة الجمع المذكر يصبح المراد (شئ واحد) ربما (اهتمام واحد) .. نفس التركيبة التي فصلتها موجودة في كلامه اهو. 
ذكر تركيب النص لم يتكلم عن الكلمة بمعزل عما قبلها ثم قال شئ واحد ربما اهتمام واحد .. ولكن المفترض حسب زعمك أن (واحد) في وضعها المحايد بالإضافة إلى وجود (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر تعني مباشرة وحدة جوهر ؟؟ أين تعليقك يازميل ... هذه نقطة هربت منها .
 2- قوله أيضا though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
وترجمة الكلام : على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ الدقيق المؤكد هنا
كيف يكون شيئا غير مؤكد وأنت تزعم أن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) مذكر جمع = جوهر واحد حسب زعمك؟؟!! كيف لا يكون شيئا مؤكدا؟!!
هذا ما لم تعلق عليه وهربت منه.
3- Barnes' Notes on the Bible
The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union,
الكلام هنا يقول: (واحد) ليست مذكرة وهي في الوضع المحايد _طبعا لأن (فعل الكينونة) مذكر جمع_ فهذا يعني وحدة لا كنه تلك الوحدة.. فهنا كما نرى لم يتكلم ايضا عن كلمة واحد بمعزل بل مع ربطها بما قبلها
فكيف تزعم أن : (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر = وحدة الجوهر ؟!!! أين ردك على هذا الكلام ؟!! أم أنه ليس له دراية باللغة اليونانية ! فانت حكم عليهم ما شاء الله
هذه نقطة تهربت منها أيضا ولم تعلق عليها.
4- and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
قال الرجل أيضا في نفس الاقتباس : نوع هذه الوحدة نستخلصه من السياق.. إذن النص بتركيبته بناءا على هذا الكلام لا يعني وحدة الجوهر بل يعني الوحدة وليس نوعها.
فأين تعليقك على هذه الجملة ؟!! تهربت منها كالعادة ولن نرى لها تعليقا.
يبقى بعد تحليلهم اللغوي (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر يعني أي وحدة دون تخصيص نوع معين واذا أحببت معرفة هذا النوع عليك بأخذ النص في سياق الكلام.
رجوعهم لسياق النصوص دليل على أن ما زعمت به من أن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر بأنه يعني حسما وحدة الجوهر كلام خاطئ فلا يوجد حسم ولا يحزنون.
ويبقى السؤال قائما : الاقتباسات السابقة تقول لمعرفة كنه الوحدة نرجع إلى السياق .. لماذا ومن المفترض أن الأمر كما تزعم محسوم لغويا؟؟
ولماذا قالوا بأن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر = أي وحدة ولم يقولا بوحدة الجوهر إلا بعد رجوعهما للكلام في النصوص؟؟
يقول مولكا :*



> الرجل بدأ بالشق اللغوي، ثم وصل انه نوع من الوحدة، ثم ذهب ليعرف ما هو هذا النوع من الوحدة الذي وجده ف النص نصياً، فأتى بالسياق في النقطة الأولى، لماذا؟ ليعرف معنى الوحدة النصية الموجودة في النص، وهذا لكونه لم يصل اليها عن طريق النص فقط، فهو وصل للوحدة النصية عن طريق السياق


*اشكرك على هذا الاعتراف .. الرجل بدأ بالناحية اللغوية للنص ثم قال أن المقصود أي وحدة ثم ذهب إلى النصوص الأخرى ليحدد نوعها من خلال السياق ... وهذا ما كنت أقوله منذ البداية .. فكيف تزعم أن الموضوع محسوم لغويا والاقتباسات السابقة بدأت بالشق اللغوي ولم تجد ذلك الحسم ؟!! 
وها هو مولكا يؤكد ما أقوله عن الاقتباسات السابقة منذ البداية مرة أخرى:*



> هو ليس كلام تفسيري اصلا!، هو ثبت على نص، وعلى كلمة ، وعلى تركيب، لم يعرف ما هو "نوع" هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعليا في النص، فذهب للسياق،


*يعني بدأ بالتحليل اللغوي الذي قال فيه أن النص يتكلم عن أي وحدة ثم ذهب للسياق لمعرفة كنهها يعني ذهابه للسياق ليس لغويا .. فهل كنت ترد بهذا على كلامه اللغوي الذي بدأ به وتقول أنا كملت كلام الرجل اللي كان بيتكلم به من خلال السياق عشان أرد على كلامه اللغوي اللي بدأ به ؟؟!! شئ جميل والله
طبعا أنا قلتلك الكلام ده في المداخلات السابقة وقلتلك مينفعش ترد ببقية كلامه لأن باقي كلامي من خلال السياق على عكس ما بدأ به من الناحية اللغوية .. والحمد لله قلت ما يدين مداخلاتك السابقة بمقولتك هذه.
*



> معلش قول تاني كدا؟ يعني المسيح ترك لهم تصريح آخر فيه الشيء ذاته، اللي هو اية سيادتك؟ قول تاني كدا معايا؟! اللي هو وحدته مع الآب، وفهمهم لهذه الوحدة على انها مساواة المسيح بالآب، وبالتالي عندما يقول العالم انه صرّح تصريحا آخر تضمن "الشيء ذاته" فإذا، كلام المسيح تضمن هذا "الشيء"، اللي هو اية بقى الشيء دا؟ نرجع لكلامهم "مساواته بالله"، إذن المسيح مرة ذكر "مساواته بالله"، وبعدها أكد مرة أخرى على "مساواته بالله".. هذا عن طريق التفسير أم عن طريق كلام المسيح نفسه حرفياً؟ بحسب كلام العالم : المسيح على الفور صرح تضمن الشئ ذاته


*وهل هنا يتحدث من الناحية اللغوية ؟!!
ويتكلم هنا عن نص يوحنا 38:10 وعليه ممكن أقول أن المتلاميذ في حقهم تصريح يتضمن الشئ ذاته في يوحنا 21:17
وأيضا هناك فرق بين (يتضمن) و (يعني) فهو لم يقل أنها تعني بل تتضمن إذن هذا يؤكد أن كلمة (واحد) لا تعني وحدة الجوهر صراحة..
وهذا أيضا ما جاء في الاقتباس:
Vincent's Word Studies

One (ἕي)

The neuter, not the masculine هéٍ̓͂, one person. It implies unity of essence, not merely of will or of power
الكلمة (واحد) محايد ليست مذكر_في وجود (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر_ فهي تتضمن ولم يقال (تعني) وحدة الجوهر وليس فقط الإرادة أو القوة .. ففرق بين (تعني) و (تتضمن)
فكلمة (تتضمن) تعني أن هناك عموم وليس خصوص
*



> لم يقل بالمعنى العام، فلم يقل إن جنرال! فلا تضع كلامك على الرجل..
> فالمفسر يقول أن المسيح واحد مع الآب (حسب كلام المسيح) في كل شيء فذهب بعدها ليعرف ما هو الشيء المقصود هنا نصيا عن طريق السياق، فالشيء مذكور بالفعل نصيا وهو ما وصل اليه العلماء نصيا فقط..


*حقك عليا مقالش بالمعنى العام .. قال (أي وحدة) وفي الاقتباس الثاني (شئ واحد) .. حلوة الصيغة دي؟
تصحيح : المفسر لم يقل في كل شئ .. بل قال الكلمة (واحد) تعبر عن الوحدة وليس كنه تلك الوحدة ربما تعبر عن أي وحدة.. فبدأ بالشق اللغوي كما قلت أنت ولم يقل أنه يعني وحدة الجوهر فكيف نزعم إذن أن الموضوع محسوم لغويا؟!!*




> فالرجل قال لك بالحرف though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
> على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ المؤكد هنا .. لأنه قال في بداية كلامه (لغويا) "Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest"
> ما المشكلة هنا؟ الرجل يقول ان الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا! فهذا تجاوز مرحلة الجوهر فقط الى كل انواع الوحدة لأنه قال precise thing


*طبعا من المضحك جدا هذا التعليق
هل الرجل في هذا الاقتباس أن الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا ؟!!! أمال لو مكنتش مترجملك الكلام؟!!
تعال نترجم الكلام كده:though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ المؤكد هنا .. دي الترجمة فهل حضرتك فهمت من الجملة دي  ان الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا؟!! شئ مضحك جدا*



> الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص..
> واضح انك غير مميز، لأن يأتي بالكلمة في النص، وان يحلل النص كله كلمة كلمة بشكل منفصل، هو نعم تكلم عن النص لانه يفسر النص بالطبع، لكنه لم يربط كل كلمة بالأخرى في تفسيره فحاول ان تقرأ كلامه مرة أخرى...


*وهذا شئ مضحك أيضا فهو أتى بكلمة واحد المحايدة وفعل الكينونة الجمع المذكر محل البحث وقال أنها = شئ واحد
فكيف بربك تكون كلمة شئ موجودة في النص ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شوف كده كلامه:
Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest*
*فحضرتك عاوزه يربط كل كلمة بالأخرى ازاي اذا كان ربطهم بالفعل .. بيقولك فعل الكينونة الجمع are مذكر بينما كلمة (واحد) محايدة يبقى تعني شئ واحد .. فهيربطهم ازاي بقى اكتر من كده ممكن تقول؟!!*
*وهيفسر النص بس هو هياخد الكلمة على جنب ونفسرها .. ههههه ده كلام *



> كونهم ذكروا الإعراب للكلمات الأخرى فهو كان لكل كلمة منفردة، وهذا ليس المقصود بالتفسير اللغوي، لان هذا اعراب يقوم به اي شخص ولا خلاف عليه اصلاً..


*الإعراب اللي اعرفه اني اعمل كده :
εγω  personal pronoun - first person nominative singular
πατηρ  noun - nominative singular masculine
εν  adjective - nominative singular neuter .. كده مثلا
إنما أقولك كلمة (واحد) محايد وليست مذكرة  في حين أن ما قبلها (فعل الكينونة) جمع مذكر فكيف يكون هذا مجرد إعراب !!*



> معلش طلب صغير استاذ مولكا طُلِب منك من قبل : ممكن أي كتاب قواعد للغة اليونانية يقول لو جاءت كلمة (واحد) في حالة المحايد بين كيانين لهما اسمين في حالة المذكر وفعل الكينونة في حالة الجمع = وحدة الجوهر؟؟
> ممكن تقول لي ازاي كتاب لغة يضع حالات على المزاج؟!


*شكرا لك اعتراف ملوش مثيل لا نجد مثله في هكذا حوارات, فهذا التركيب الذي زعمت أنه يعني لغويا بشكل حاسم وحدة الجوهر هو تفصيلة حسب المزاج  ليس له أصل في أي مرجع لغوي يوناني يحوي قواعد اللغة .. إذن موضوعك القائم على هذه التفصيلة باطل من الأساس *




> فهم قالوا ان النص لغويا ونصيا يعني وحدة الجوهر، لكن من لا يعرفون ؟ لم يقولوا، ونحن امامنا كل هذا، فهم لم يردوا على بعض في هذا الموضوع بل نحن..


*حقيقة أنت متناقض .. فأنت تقول الآن أنهم قالوا لغويا وحدة الجوهر وزعمت فيما سبق أنه مجرد إعراب !!! عجيب أمرك.. وكما قلنا قالوا بوحدة الجوهر من السياق انما بعد تحليلهم اللغوي قالوا تعني شئ واحد أو وحدة..*




> انا اقول :
> هاها، هذا لكي يحدد المعنى الموجود هنا من السياق لهذه الوحدة العامة، يعني بالبلدي، ايوة الوحدة هنا عامة يا جدعان، بس عايزيين نعرف اي من هذه الأنواع يدل عليها السياق؟ فقام جايب لك النوع المقصود من السياق في هذه الجملة


*جميل برضو اعتراف حلو ميضرش , ايوا ياجدعان وحدة عامة, إذا بعد تناوله للشق اللغوي في البداية لم يقل بوحدة الجوهر بل قال أي وحدة زي ما قيل كده ربما one interest بل بعدما تناول النص في السياق وليس من الناحية اللغوية  وهذا ما قلته أكثر من مرة 
شكرا لك*




> ممم، حقيقي ممتع ، انت ممتع فعلا، انت تأتي بعنوان الكتاب لتدلل على "التفسير اللغوي" ، طيب كويس، تفسير "لغوي" للكلمة ككلمة


*ههههههههههههههههههههه قلت لك نزل لنا من قاموس سترونج معنى كلمة ἕي عشان نشوف 
هل قاموس سترونج هيقول واحد في الإرادة أو الهدف مثلا زي ما جاء في الاقتباسات السابقة
يلا نزل للجميع كلمة واحد اليونانية من قاموس سترونج .. ولو طلعت كلمة ἕν في قاموس ستورنج تعني واحد في الهدف والإرادة انا هنسحب من الموضوع.*



> The Gospel According to John
> By D. A. Carson
> The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394
> أين هنا التفسير المتعلق باللغة اصلا؟ سواء كان ايجابي او سلبي؟


*التفسير إنه قالك أن كلمة (واحد) محايد ليست مذكرة _على الرغم طبعا من فعل الكينونة المذكر_ فهذا لا يعني أنهما شخص واحد بل واحد في الفعل.
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة. .. هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.*



> أوضحت لك انه من الأخطاء التي تقع فيها فهنا المختلف فيه ليس المسلم به لغويا، بل المعنى المستخلص من هذا المسلم به لغوياً فالرجل لم يفسر اصلا على اساس اللغة سواء بالإيجاب او السلب..


*ياصديقي المحاور هو يقول أن لغة الوحدة هنا ليست حاسمة فتيجي تقولي هو مفسرش  فين تعليقك على مقولته ؟!!
ازاي يقول لغة الوحدة غير حاسمة في حين أنك ادعيت انها حاسمة ؟؟!! فهذا يناقض زعمك 
سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
أجب السؤال ولا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال ياصديق فأجبني أجبك عن سؤالك بسيطة إن شاء الله*



> انا اجبتك:
> أشعر أنك لا تعرف ان كلمة "برسون" الإنجليزية يقصدون بها في لغتهم "الأقنوم" العربية!! فلو لا تعرف هذا سأكون حزينا على هذا الوقت الذي أضعته معك..
> فعلا المسيح ليس واحد مع الآب في البرسون (الأقنوم) ولكنه واحد معه في الجوهر، فلم يقل أحد انه واحد مع الآب في البرسون، ولكن في الجوهر..


*طبعا اجابة في واد والسؤال في واد 
اجاوبك انا 
يعني يوحنا لم يستخدم كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخص واحد_حاشا لله_ ولا يصلح بالطبع استخدام الكلمة في الوضع المؤنث لأن ما قبلها مذكر فلم يبق لدينا إلا الوضع المحايد ليمايز بين الله والمسيح فقط ليس إلا .. لأن كلمة (واحد) كما قلت لا تصلح في الحالتين المذكر والمؤنث ولم يتبق إلا الوضع المحايد.
السؤال الثاني:هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕي اليونانية من الأساس؟؟*



> ألم أقل لك بتأجيله للنهاية؟ كم مرة على ان اقولها لك؟


*لا ياعزيزي ليس علينا تأجيله سأجيبك أنا .. المسيح عليه السلام لم يقل كلمة  ἕ v اليونانية  أصلا فهي ليست لغة المسيح.*



> وبعدها اراد ان يشرح اي شيء مقصود من هذا الإتحاد في هذا النص.. ثم بعدها قال ان الكلمة يمكن ان تعني أي إتحاد، وهنا هو مازال يشرح لك نصياً ولم ينتقل للسياق أصلا، ومع ذلك فهو يقول "أي إتحاد" وانت تعترض على "نوع الإتحاد الجوهري"، أظن ان هذا الكلام أوضح لك بشكل فج مخالفتك لخ، هو يقول "أي" وانت تقول "ليست" وحدة الجوهر..


*ياعزيزي صاحبنا يقول It may express any union ربما أي وحدة أي يقصد أن النص لم يحدد نوع تلك الوحدة فقال قبلها but not the precise nature of the union
يعني يقصد بأي وحدة .. ممكن تكون وحدة في الهدف , وحدة في الإرادة , وحدة في الفعل , أو حسب فهمك وحدة الجوهر ولا يقصد الرجل جميع أنواع الوحدة مجتمعة.. والدليل أنه استعان بالسياق ليعرف كنه الوحدة .
وعليه فإن الكلمة (واحد) في النص هنا وبنفس التركيب المذكور سابقا فهو = شئ واحد , ربما أي نوع من الوحدة*
*بالنسبة لكلام العالم كارسون 
The Gospel According to John
By D. A. Carson
The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394
كارسون يأكد مرة أخرى كما تأكد سابقا على:
كلمة (واحد) محايدة وليس مذكرة _لأن ما قبلها فعل كينونة مذكر_ فهي لا تعني شخصا واحدا بل واحد في الفعل.
يبقى نفس التركيب : (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) مذكر = واحد في الفعل.

والآن كما قال الزميل :*
*



			ممكن تقول لي ازاي كتاب لغة يضع حالات على المزاج؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**اذن فالتركيب المذكور ]واحد محايد + فعل كينونة مذكر[ هو "حالة على المزاج" لا ذكر لها في أي مرجع لغوي..
ألف شكر الحقيقة .. الموضوع انتهى ياصديقي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*على فكرة انا مش ضليع فى اللاتينى اوى

بس الموضوع فى اللاتينى مشابه لليونانية ايضا وهشرحها باقوال الاباء

بس نخلص من هذا الجويهل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*القديس جيروم لما ترجم نص العهد الجديد للاتينية مفتش عليه الموضوع دا لانه راجل مثقف ومضلع على لغات العالم القديم فكتب الترجمة كالاتى
**ego et Pater unum sumus 

**كلمة unum هى ايضا محادية وليس مذكر ومذكرها unus


بالرغم من ان القديس ترتليان :155-225" قبل ترجمة الفلجاتا بحوالى قرنين من الزمان الا انه واضح ان الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة المنتشرة فى الغرب ايضا التفت لهذا الموضوع ولم يمرره العلامة ترتليان مرور الكرام فقال
**“[W]e are one thing,”39 not “one person.”40 For if he had said “one person,” he might have rendered some assistance to their opinion. Unus, no doubt, indicates the singular number; but [here we have a case where] “two” are still the subject in the masculine gender. He accordingly says unum, a neuter term, which does not imply singularity of number but unity of essence, likeness, conjunction, affection on the Father’s part, who loves the Son, and submission on the Son’s part, who obeys the Father’s will.*​ *39 Lat unum.*​ *40 Lat unus.*​ 


*
*




*واحد unus بلا شك توضح عدد مفرد ولكن كلا الاثنين فى حالة المذكر " يقصد الاب والمسيح " لذا فهو قال واحد unum مصطلح محايد الذى لا يعنى احادية العدد  بل يعنى وحدانية الجوهر والشكل والاقتران والتعلق بالاب الذى يحب الابن وبالتالى خضوع الابن الذى اطاع ارادة الاب *

*شوف دا من القرن الثانى
واستخدم الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة
وتنبه لنفس القاعدة اللغوية 
وشرحها بنفس الشرح

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*هشرح للمرة الاخيرة ومش هعيد تانى علشان انا زهقت 

كيانين حقيقين ليهم شخصيات حقيقة وليس امور معنوية " لا هدف ولا اهتمام ولا غيره "
والاشخاص طالما كيانات حقيقة يبقى قدامنا شئ من اتنين هنتكلم عن وحدتهم فيهم
لو هما نفس الشخص يبقى الوحدة منصبة على الشخصية
ولو هما مش نفس الشخص فالمشترك بينهم هو الكيان
هؤلاء الشخصين لا يمكن ان يكونوا شخص واحد
علشان كدا هو مقلش انا والاب واحد " ايس " كشخص ولكن قال انا والاب واحد " هين " ككيان

الكلام دا قاله
وليام هندركسن و سيمون كيستميكر

**Jesus says, “I and the Father.” Hence, he clearly speaks about **two persons. And this plurality is shown also by the verb (one word in Greek) “we-are” (ἐσμεν). These two persons never become one person. Hence, Jesus does not say, “We are one person” (εἶς), but he says, “We are one substance (ἕν). Though two persons, the two are one substance or essence.*
*Hendriksen, William ; Kistemaker, Simon J.: New Testament Commentary : Exposition of the Gospel According to John. Grand Rapids : Baker Book House, 1953-2001 (New Testament Commentary 1-2), S. 2:126*
​*

بمعنى ايه

ان الاب والمسيح كيانات حقيقة " مشخصنين "
**he clearly speaks about **two persons*
*والوحدة هتكون منصبة على نفس المشار اليهم " اشخاص "
**And this plurality is shown also by the verb (one word in Greek) “we-are” (ἐσμεν).*
*فاما يقول انه هو والاب شخص واحد .............. ودا غلط
**These two persons never become one person*
*ياما يقول انهم واحد ولكن ليسوا شخص واحد
**Hence, Jesus does not say, “We are one person” (εἶς*
*وطالما هما كيانات حقيقة والوحدة منصبة عليهم ومش شخص واحد *
*يبقى كيانهم واحد
**but he says, “We are one substance (ἕν)
**Though two persons, the two are one substance or essence*


*فهمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

هل توجد مشاركة لك مكررة في الأخيرتين أم انك وضعتها مرتين عن خطأ؟
إن كنت قد عدلت شيء، فقل لي اي مشاركة تريد أن تبقيها؟


----------



## حارس العقيدة (27 يوليو 2012)

مكررة احذف ايهما شئت


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

> *الحمد لله رب العالمين
> والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين
> تحية إلى جميع رواد المنتدى مسلمين ومسيحيين وتحية خاصة للدكتور يوحنا*


سلام المسيح الذي خلق كما في القرآن..


في البداية، قرأت مشاركتك ولم اجد جديد فيها، ترى لماذا؟ معظم كلامك إما  مكرر أو انه تحوير لكلامي نفسه أو عدم فهمه أو عدم الرد على اسئلتي!! فهل  هذا حوار مثمر؟ عموما ليكن حوار مثمر كما أريد..

1. لم ترد على سؤالي بشأن كيف كان المسيح والآب سيكونا "أقنوما" (أي شخصاً)  واحداً لو كانت الكلمة "إيس" وليست "هين"؟ كيف هذا من الجانب اللغوي؟!!
2. لم ترد على أي مشاركة من المشاركات التي وضعتها لك لترد عليها وكأنك لا تراها: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3226804&postcount=41


أتمنى أن أرى رداً لك هذه المرة لكي تعرف أنك العامل السلبي في الحوار كله..



> * كما قلت من قبل (حوار الطرشان) فردود الزميل مولكا لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع.. إلا أن رده تضمن اعترافات مهمة.*


كالعادة، شخصنة مع كلمات رنانة  وفي الناهية لا نجد أي أدلة أو حتى معلومات عادية في كل المجالات الى الآن..


طبعا يا أحبة كلمة "إعترافات" هنا هو يضعها لسبب نفسي، وهو ان الكلمة قد  تعطي لغير المتخصص في الحوارات إنطباع أن هذا هو الذي إستخرجه مني رغما عني  واني عدلت عن ما كنت اقول نظرا لقوته الحوارية والادلة العميقة التي  قدمها، فها هو يقول لكم أنه اخذ مني إعترافات 



> *طبعا كلام في واد وما جاء في كلام العلماء في واد آخر*


اقتبست كلاما كثيرا وعلقت هذا التعليق المبهم! فعن اي كلام تقول انه في واد  غير واد العلماء؟!! لا نعرف، ولكن المهم عندك انك تكتب مشاركة فقط على  الكيبورد 



> * قمت بربط الاقتباسات الثلاثة للزميل لكن إلا الآن جدال فقط لا غير لا يقوم عليه دليل ..*


عزيزي، كل ما اتيت به تم تفنيده تماما، بشكل شبه حرفي، أما عن الربط المزعوم فهو لا قيمة له ولا ينظر اليه اصلا، ولهذا قلت لك:



> نعم، *وكلامك لا قيمة له لاني لا اناقشه أصلاً*، الرجل لم يقل انه هذا تفسيرياً، ناهيك على ان التفسير من فروعه هو التفسير اللغوي





> *فمولكا يحكم على العلماء هذا يعرف وهذا لا يعرف وهذا مستواه غير جيد هههههههه*


رأيت منك ضحكا وإعتراضا ولم ار منك مناقضة! فهل تكتب لمجرد الكتابة؟ ما هو اعتراضك؟



> *نصبت من نفسك حكما علىالعلماء .. عجيب والله*


لم يحدث، الذي أقله ان العلماء ليسوا في مستوى لغوي واحد، أيوجد في هذا ما  هو غريب؟ هل العلماء كلهم في مستوى لغوي واحد؟ هل تقول بهذا؟ رجاء أجبني  بنعم أو لا..



> *بتفكرني باخرستوس وهو بيناظر ون اور ثري وهو بيقول ان العلماء وجدوا صعوبة في فهم نص الملك الرضيع*


نعم صحيح، وما رأيك أن تأتي لنا بزميلك المسلم هذا لنناقشه في هذا الموضوع؟


تعالوا نشوف:



> * هناك جمل صريحة لم يعلق عليها الزميل مطلقا مثل:*


متأكد حضرتك؟ طيب تعالى اقتبس الجملة نفسها واضع لك لينكات المشاركات التي  فيها تعليقا عليها.. اللهم لو تقصد ان "نبتر" و "نقص" الجملة من سياقها  لنعلق عليها ، فهذا نتركه لك لتقوم به وحدك 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222780&postcount=5​ 
طبعا أنت مش شايف اننا بالفعل علقنا عليها، لكن للأسف، التكرار ليس المخرج صدقني 


وتعالى لأريك كم انك تكتب كلاما لو قرأته بتمعن ستضحك عليه، تقول:



> *نفس التركيبة التي فصلتها موجودة في كلامه اهو.*


طبعا لازم تكون نفس التركيبة!! لاني طلبت تركيبة (جدلا) تساوي هذا النص  نفسه يو 10 :30، فكيف تأتي بتركيبة نص يو 10 : 30 وتقول لي انها نفس  التركيبة؟!! طيب ما دا الطبيعي! هو التركيبة هاتتغير من النص يو 10 : 30  الى النص 10 : 30 ؟؟ أمرك عجيب!! 



> *ولكن المفترض حسب زعمك أن (واحد) في وضعها المحايد  بالإضافة إلى وجود (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر تعني مباشرة وحدة جوهر ؟؟ أين  تعليقك يازميل ... *


في الرابط السابق وفي غيره أكثر..

الممتع انك تجد المسلم بعدما أغرقته بالأدلة (وهذا قليل عما سيحدث فيما  بعد) يأتي ويقول لك : حسب زعمك  وكأنه لم يقرأ الموضوع أو كأن ذاكرته لا  تقوم بتخزين أماكن كلام العلماء الذين قالوا بوحدانية الجوهر لغوياً ، ولكن  للعلم لا أكثر، هذا الأسلوب متبع في كلام المسلمين لبدء تهميش كلام  العلماء، فإن أتوا (بشكل عام) بكلام لا قيمة له، فلكي يعلوه يقولون  "العالم" فلان قال، ولو أتينا بكلام لعلماء يقولون أن هذا "حسب زعمك"، هذا  أسلوبهم القديم الركيك والذي لا يفلح معي وأمثالي..



> *هذه نقطة هربت منها .*


لم اهرب من شيء، هذا فقط تكتبه انت لتشخصن الحوار، وليتك تشخصنه بحق، بل بالكذب..

نكمل:


> *قوله أيضا though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed*


طبعا يا احبة، هذا سطرا أخر من نفس القطعة السابقة، ولكنه يقسم السطور  ليعلق عليها لتطول مشاركته، ويشعر في قراره نفسه والقراء البسطاء، أنه يكتب  كلاما به أدلة كثيرة  ولكن كالعادة، "حركات قديمة"، هذا السطر هو من نفس  القطعة السابقة، التي رددنا عليها أيضا ووضعت لك الرابط فتدبره، ولكن هناك  شيء أنا على يقين انك في غمرة اندفاعك لم تأخذ الحذر منه، الى اي شيء تشير  كلمة "here" هنا؟ هل الى كلمة "هين"؟ هل إلى النص أصلا؟ أم إلى السياق؟  تعالوا بنا لنراجع كلامه كاملاً:

*I and my Father are one*—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “_Are_” is in the _masculine_ gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “_one_” is _neuter_—“_one thing._” Perhaps “_one interest_”  expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying*.* There  seemed  to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His  Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and  then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father’s hands, as if  they had not been given out of them. “Neither have they,” says He;  “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty  hands as ever—they cannot be,  and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I  have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, *though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed*,  that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not  be true. And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the  Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while  the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of  their essence).
﻿​ Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). _A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments_. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30).

فكل الكلام الملون بالاحمر يتكلم فيه عن النصوص  السابقة لهذا النص وهى الخاصة بالرعية وأن يخطفها احد من يده او من يد  أبيه..إلخ، ثم قال بعدها هذه الجملة التي ينقلها لنا المسلم قاصدا بها النص  "أنا والآب واحد" فكلمة "here" المقصود بها السياق، وبالطبع لم يقل احد ان  السياق يقول بوحدانية الجوهر بشكل مخصص، وهذا ما قاله من ينقل عنه، ولكن  سرعان ما عاد الرجل وقال:

that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true.

 فهو يؤكد على لزوم وواجبية أن يكون هنا اساس  المؤكد هنا (وحدانية القوة) هى وحدانية الجوهر، ويقول أن بدونها لن تكون  الحقيقة صحيحة، وهذا صحيح، لانه طالما واحد في الجوهر مع ابيه فلهم نفس  القوة، فطالما نفس القوة فلهم نفس الجوهر.

هذه الجملة الأولى، والثانية أدق وأجمل فهو يقول:

And  Augustine *was right* in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who  denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), *while the “one”* (as  explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the *unity of their essence*).

 أي أن الرجل يقول بصحة كلام اغسطينوس الذي فيه يؤكد على أن .. "واحد" تدين الأريوسيين الذين يرفضون وحدة الجوهر!!
قال ماذا؟ قال ان اغسطينوس كان على صواب، ثم نقل كلامه "اللغوي" ، وفي  النهاية يأتي الينا مرة أخرى ويقول أننا لم نعلق  مضحك جداً..



> *كيف يكون شيئا غير مؤكد وأنت تزعم أن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) مذكر جمع = جوهر واحد حسب زعمك؟؟!! كيف لا يكون شيئا مؤكدا؟!!
> هذا ما لم تعلق عليه وهربت منه.*


طبعا نفس تعليقي السابق بشأن "الزعم" وبشأن الهروب، أريدكم ان تركزوا في هذه الكلمات فهى تكشف عما بداخله..



> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible
> The word translated "one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union,*


تم التعليق كالعادة، هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222867&postcount=9

الغريب يا احبة، ان في هذا الرابط ستجدوا أنه قال نفس هذا الإدعاء، أني  والدكتور يوحنا لم نقترب من هذا الكلام!!، أي انه يكيل الإتهامات المعلبة  ويلقيها بل ولا يكتفي بهذا، بل يكررها كل فترة!، فلو راجعتوا الرابط السابق  ستجدوا أنه إدعى نفس الإدعاء، وقمت بأقتباس تعليقي عليه من مشاركة أسبق من  تلك! ومع ذلك يعود الآن ليقول أني لم اعلق، فيبدو انه يرى التعليق بعد عدد  معين من المرات، وقبله لا يراه، فلنكرر الى ان يراه 

وطبعا نفس نغمة "الزعم" لم تفارقه هذه المرة أيضاً:


> * فكيف تزعم أن : (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر = وحدة الجوهر ؟!!!  أين ردك على هذا الكلام ؟!! أم أنه ليس له دراية باللغة اليونانية ! فانت  حكم عليهم ما شاء الله*


بل ويطلب ردي!! وهذا الكلام رددت وكررت ردي عليه كثيراً.. فرجاء منكم أن تعلموه ان كلامه تم الرد عليه كثيراً..

طبعا مانسيش نغمة "الهروب"، أمال الكلام يحلى ازاي؟



> *هذه نقطة تهربت منها أيضا ولم تعلق عليها.*


فهذا يعني أنه يقوم بتعريف "الهروب" على أنه "الرد عليه"، فكل من يرد عليه يصير يهرب منه  

فنكمل:


> *and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*


طبعا، نفس ما فعله أعلاه، كرره مرة أخرى هنا، قام بإقتباس جملة أخرى من نفس  الإقتباس الثاني، كما فعل اعلاه واقتبس جملتين من نفس الكلام ليعلق على كل  منهما ليطيل كلامه 
الغريب ان كل هذا تم الرد عليه بمجرد وضعه لاول مرة ومع هذا يكرره..



> * قال الرجل أيضا في نفس الاقتباس : نوع هذه الوحدة نستخلصه من السياق.. إذن النص بتركيبته بناءا على هذا الكلام لا يعني وحدة الجوهر بل يعني الوحدة وليس نوعها.*


طبعا هذا كلام لا قيمة له:

1. قد قلت وكررت لك ان ليس كل العلماء يفسرون بحسب اللغة واعطيتك مثال،  وهذا معروف أصلاً ولا نحتاج لشرحه، اللهم لو كنت لا تعرفه كما لا ترى  الردود فهنا سنحتاج للتكرار ايضاً.
2. اتجاه علماء لإستخلاص نفس النتيجة من السياق، لا علاقة له بوجود أو عدم  وجود وحدة الجوهر لغويا، فبالنسبة لهم، لو كانت موجودة فهم اتوا بها من  السياق، وان لم تكن موجودة (لغويا في النص) فهى وفقا لهم موجودة في السياق،  فما العلاقة بين أنهم اتوا بها من طريق "آخر" وبين ان وحدة الجوهر موجودة  لغويا فعلا كما اثبتنا ولم ترد؟
3. ناهيك بعد كل هذا على البتر الكوميدي للكلام ، لان في نفس الكلام الرجل أتى بنفس المعنى الذي هو يعرترض عليه.




> * فأين تعليقك على هذه الجملة ؟!! تهربت منها كالعادة ولن نرى لها تعليقا.*


تعليقي موجود بعد كل وضع وتكرار لك 

وليلاحظ القاريء تكراره للهروب ونسبه لي 



> * يبقى بعد تحليلهم اللغوي (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر يعني أي وحدة دون تخصيص نوع معين واذا أحببت معرفة هذا النوع عليك بأخذ النص في سياق الكلام.*


جدلا: دا حسب كلامهم ، وطبعا مع معرفة أن ليس كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا أصلا، فضلا عن إتقانهم للغة.



> *رجوعهم لسياق النصوص دليل على أن ما زعمت به من أن  (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر بأنه يعني حسما وحدة الجوهر كلام  خاطئ فلا يوجد حسم ولا يحزنون.*


هديء من روعك عزيزي فالموضوع في بدايته 

1. رجوعهم للسياق هو طريق آخر لتأكيد نفس المعنى اللغوي الذي اثبتناه فعلاو لم ترد.
2. انا لم ازعم، بل أثبت بكلام العلماء.
3. لم يقل اي منهما انه "كلام خاطيء" بل هذا منك وحدك، وطبعا لا تحتاج أن اذكرك أن كلامك لا قيمة له.
​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 يوليو 2012)

> * ويبقى السؤال قائما : الاقتباسات السابقة تقول لمعرفة كنه الوحدة نرجع إلى السياق .. لماذا ومن المفترض أن الأمر كما تزعم محسوم لغويا؟؟*


أجبنا كثيراً وانت تكرر، فقل لي كم مرة على ان اكرر حتى ترى كلامي فضلا عن أن تفهمه فهذا شأن آخر.

قلنا أن العلماء ليسوا سواسية في تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي، وبالتالي لا   يفترض أن يكون كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا، وبالتالي لن يستخلصوا المعنى من   اللغة كلغة، هذه واحدة، هناك علماء أخرجوا المعنى من اللغة كما اثبتنا،   وهناك من السياق، وهذا لا يعارض ذاك، لان هناك أكثر من طريق للوصول لنفس   النتيجة، لماذا لا تفهم هذا الكلام البسيط؟



> * ولماذا قالوا بأن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر = أي وحدة ولم يقولا بوحدة الجوهر إلا بعد رجوعهما للكلام في النصوص؟؟*


نفس الجواب أعلاه، إنسخه وإقرأه مرة أخرى وبهذا أكون كررت لك مرتان 




> *اشكرك على هذا الاعتراف .. الرجل بدأ بالناحية  اللغوية  للنص ثم قال أن المقصود أي وحدة ثم ذهب إلى النصوص الأخرى ليحدد  نوعها من  خلال السياق ... وهذا ما كنت أقوله منذ البداية .. فكيف تزعم أن  الموضوع  محسوم لغويا والاقتباسات السابقة بدأت بالشق اللغوي ولم تجد ذلك  الحسم ؟!! *


هنا نقطة تدليس أو عدم تركيز منك إذا احسنت  الظن بك، دعني اوضحها، الموضوع  محسوم لغويا فعلا، عند من؟ عند اللغوين،  أما انك وضعت علماء لم يفسروا على  اساس اللغة ربما لعدم تخصصهم لغويا،  ووصولهم لنفس النتيجة من السياق، فهذا  لا علاقة له بان العلماء الآخرين  وصلوا عن طريق اللغة، وهذا ما اقله انا  وترفضه بغير دليل انت، فكيف تستغرب  أن الموضوع محسوم فعلا لغويا عن طريق  علماء لم يفسروا لغويا اصلا وتترك  العلماء الذين فسروا لغويا؟!! 

لنضع كلام الرجل مرة أخرى، رحمة بالتدليس منك:


_I and_ my _Father are one_. The word translated “one” is not in the _masculine_, but in the _neuter_ gender. It expresses _union_, but not the precise nature of the union. It _may_ express *any*  union, and *the particular kind* intended is to be inferred from the  connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father  were _united_ in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was _this_   that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood   this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear   this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,   Bucer, and others. *Most of the Christian fathers* understood them, however, as referring to the *oneness* or *unity of nature* between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

*1st.* The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from _all_ enemies, or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. *In this, therefore, they were united**. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God* in regard to _omnipotence_. 

*2d.*   The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they   took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said _to him_ that they understood him as affirming *that he was God*, ver. 33. 

*3d.* Jesus *did not **deny* that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37. 

*4th.* He _immediately_ made *another* declaration implying the *same thing*, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the *same manner*, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not _intended_ so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly _disavow_ that such was his intention. 

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood   him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

  Barnes, A. (1884-1885). _Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John_ (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.

 العجيب ان الرجل عندما وضع الآراء، وضع الأسباب التي جعلت "كل الآباء" يقولون بوحدانية الجوهر، وتجده في هذه الأسباب يقول بنفسه :

​ The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in _plan_ and _counsel_, *but in **power*.
 ثم بعدها أكد:
 or that he had *power* superior to men and devils—that is, that he had *supreme** power* over all creation.

​ وطبعا هذا ترفضه انت 

ثم جاء في النقطة الرابعة وقال "another declaration implying the same   thing" وهذا يعني أنه قال شيئا أخر يتضمن نفس الشيء، اللي هو "وحدانية   الجوهر"، ولاحظ أن هنا المتكلم هو هذا العالم نفسه الذي تتشدق به.


الأغرب أني علقت على هذا الكلام وها انت تكرره بل وتدعي اني لم اعلق!



> * وها هو مولكا يؤكد ما أقوله عن الاقتباسات السابقة منذ البداية مرة أخرى:*


الصراحة جملة مضحكة تبين انك فعلا تركيزك ضعيف للغاية، فها انا قد قلت هذا في الصفحة الأولى عندما قلت:



> هل  تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته،  *برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً*..  ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على  أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه  (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر  فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة  الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا  اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام  الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..


والآن نشكر المسيح انك استعدت عافيتك وبدأت تعرف ان هذا قلته من قبلك الآن في الصفحة الاولى 

حسنا،   سأبسط الإجابة لعلي أرى مردودا إيجابيا هذه المرة في الفهم، الرجل بدأ   بالشق اللغوي، ثم وصل انه نوع من الوحدة، ثم ذهب ليعرف ما هو هذا النوع من   الوحدة الذي وجده ف النص نصياً، فأتى بالسياق في النقطة الأولى، لماذا؟   ليعرف معنى الوحدة النصية الموجودة في النص، وهذا لكونه لم يصل اليها عن   طريق النص فقط، فهو وصل للوحدة النصية عن طريق السياق، لذا فهو ليس تفسير،   بل هو "تحديد" لنوع هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعلا فعلا في النص نفسه.. هل   هذا مفهوم؟




> *يعني بدأ بالتحليل اللغوي الذي قال فيه أن النص يتكلم عن أي وحدة *



المشكلة هنا، ان الرجل يقول ان النص يقول بـ"أي وحدة" وانت ترفض "وحدة الجوهر"!! ومع ذلك تضع كلامه  



> *ثم ذهب للسياق لمعرفة كنهها يعني ذهابه للسياق ليس لغويا*



وهذا ما قلته في الصفحة الأولى، فربما لم تره:



> *برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً*..




فهل عرفت انك تفيق بعد فترة لتسأل اسئلة أجبناها فعلا؟




> *فهل كنت ترد بهذا على  كلامه اللغوي الذي بدأ به وتقول  أنا كملت كلام الرجل اللي كان بيتكلم به  من خلال السياق عشان أرد على كلامه  اللغوي اللي بدأ به ؟؟!! شئ جميل والله*


انا  لا ارد اصلا على كلامه! انا ارد على كلامك عن كلامه واثبت خطأك منذ الصفحة  الاولى تقريباً.. هذا فضلا عن اني قلت انه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً 



> * طبعا أنا قلتلك الكلام ده في المداخلات السابقة  وقلتلك مينفعش ترد ببقية  كلامه لأن باقي كلامي من خلال السياق على عكس ما  بدأ به من الناحية اللغوية  .. والحمد لله قلت ما يدين مداخلاتك السابقة  بمقولتك هذه.*


صدقني انا قلت هذا الكلام في الصفحة  "الأولى" وليست مشكلتي انك تفقد الوعي  ثم تعود إليه لتقول ما قلته انا  فعلا! فما ذنبي ان تركيزك شبة معدوم؟



> *وهل هنا يتحدث من الناحية اللغوية ؟!!*


امال المسيح "صرح" إزاي؟



> * ويتكلم هنا عن نص يوحنا 38:10 وعليه ممكن أقول أن المتلاميذ في حقهم تصريح يتضمن الشئ ذاته في يوحنا 21:17*


حقا  أنا أعذرك، فانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه، كل فترة تكرر نفس الكلام عن هذا   النص فأقول لك أجله للنهاية فتذكره مرة أخرى للتشتيت ، ألا تثق في قدرتك   على إثبات وجهة نظرك؟ هل هذه الثقة في قدراتك ستقل عندما ننتهي من هذا   الجزء؟ لو لا، إذن أخر هذا النص، فهو معك الآن ومعك حينها.. ولكن انا اعذرك   لأنك لم تجد ما ترد به على هذا الكلام الصريح 



> *وأيضا هناك فرق بين (يتضمن) و (يعني) فهو لم يقل أنها تعني بل تتضمن*


وانا لا اريد "تعني" بل اريد "تضمن".



> *إذن هذا يؤكد أن كلمة (واحد) لا تعني وحدة الجوهر صراحة..*


كيف اتيت بعد هذا التصريح الذي تضمن قوله الأول (حسب كلام العالم "وحدته مع الله") أنه ليس واحد في الجوهر!!!

انت لا تفرق بين "قول ضمني" وبين "قول تضمن"؟




> *وهذا أيضا ما جاء في الاقتباس:
> Vincent's Word Studies
> 
> One (ἕي)
> ...


مين بس اللي قال لك اني عايزها "تعني" انا عايزها "تضمن" لانها كلمة فتضمنت  الوحدانية في الجوهر وهذا ما ترفضه أنت  ناهيك على أنك بهذا الكلام أثبت  ان المسيح ليس فقط واحد مع الآب في الإرادة أو القوة، بل ايضا في الجوهر   فشكرا لك.



> * فكلمة (تتضمن) تعني أن هناك عموم وليس خصوص*


جدلا: يسلم فمك، وانا الآن اريد من هذا العموم كله شيء واحد فقط "وحدة الجوهر"، ممنون 

وأكرر سؤالي لك : أين هنا السياق؟



> *حقك عليا مقالش بالمعنى العام .. قال (أي وحدة) وفي الاقتباس الثاني (شئ واحد) .. حلوة الصيغة دي؟*


ضع الإقتباسين 



> *فبدأ بالشق اللغوي كما قلت أنت ولم يقل أنه يعني وحدة الجوهر فكيف نزعم إذن أن الموضوع محسوم لغويا؟!!*


لأنه محسوم لغويا،
اعطيك مثال مع الفارق لتفهم انت،

انت وضعت إمتحاناً كأستاذ في الجامعة (حاشا لله) وعندما إمتحن الطلاب، خرج   بعضهم يقول الإمتحان سهل وقمنا بحله كله، وبعضهم الإمتحان صعب ولم نحل فيه   شيئاً، فهل ستقول أن الإمتحان صعب لأن هناك البعض لم يعرف الحل أم ان   الإمتحان سهل بدليل حله فعلا؟ فالمشكلة ليست في الإمتحان بقدر ما هى في   "مستوى الطالب العلمي".. فتدبر..



> *هل الرجل في هذا الاقتباس أن الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا ؟!!! أمال لو مكنتش مترجملك الكلام؟!!*


اين انا قلت انه قال هذا الكلام لتسألني؟ اتمنى ان تجب ولو مرة.

ترجمتك لا قيمة لها ولا اعيرها اي اهتمام 



> *على الرغم من أن وحدة الجوهر ليست الشئ المؤكد هنا .. دي الترجمة فهل حضرتك فهمت من الجملة دي  ان الكلمة هنا لا تعني فقط وحدة الجوهر بل الأنواع الأخرى أيضا؟!! شئ مضحك جدا*


جميل ان يكون شيء مضحك، ولكن مضحك أنك تضحك ولا تضع الرد على ما تراه مضحكا!! فهذا مثير للشفقة على مستواك!
هذه الجملة قالها عن السياق، فراجع ما قلته في هذه المشاركة عن نفس العبارة.



> *وهذا شئ مضحك أيضا فهو أتى بكلمة واحد المحايدة وفعل الكينونة الجمع المذكر محل البحث وقال أنها = شئ واحد*


نعيد للمرة الثانية، فربما لم تفهم الاولى:
 
الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا *في النص*  لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها  لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي  بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا  في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها  "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي  للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في  النص..



> * فكيف بربك تكون كلمة شئ موجودة في النص ههههههههههههههههههه*


زي الناس!



> *فحضرتك عاوزه يربط كل كلمة بالأخرى ازاي اذا كان ربطهم بالفعل*


ما هو المشكلة انك بتقول "ربطهم بالفعل" لكن لما هاسألك "اين هذا الربط؟" لن تعطني هذا الربط!

أنت تضع كلامك هو المقياس!!



> *بيقولك فعل الكينونة الجمع are مذكر بينما كلمة (واحد) محايدة يبقى تعني شئ واحد .. فهيربطهم ازاي بقى اكتر من كده ممكن تقول؟!!*


ثواني،   يعني انت معترف انه بيحلل الكلمة ككلمة؟ يربطهم عن طريق تفسير لغوي  للكلمة  داخل النص ، وليس الإتيان بحالتها الإعرابية هنا! 
هذا لأنك لا تعرف الفرق بين التحليل لنص والإعراب لكلمات النص.



> *وهيفسر النص بس هو هياخد الكلمة على جنب ونفسرها .. ههههه ده كلام *


من قال انه هاياخد الكلمة على جنب ويفسرها؟ انت من تقول فقط
من قال اصلا انه سيفسر الكلمة؟!! ما هذا الذي تكتبه؟ ألا ترد على ردي بدلا من ان تخترع أشياء وترد عليها؟



> *الإعراب اللي اعرفه اني اعمل كده :*


اللي تعرفه؟



> *εγω  personal pronoun - first person nominative singular*
> * πατηρ  noun - nominative singular masculine*
> * εν  adjective - nominative singular neuter*


 
حقيقي أنت ممتع، قارن هذا الكلام بالذي وضعته بالعربي:

*1. إنما أقولك كلمة (واحد) محايد  :: **εν adjective - nominative singular neuter


**2. ما قبلها (فعل الكينونة) جمع مذكر* :: هو فين فعل الكينونة اللي انت وضعت "إعرابه"؟

فعل الكينونة هو "ἐσμεν" يا حارس!! فين انت وضعت "إعرابه" ضع إعرابه لنقارنه مع الكلام العربي!!



> * فكيف يكون هذا مجرد إعراب !!*


امال دا اية؟




> *شكرا لك اعتراف ملوش مثيل لا نجد مثله في هكذا  حوارات,  فهذا التركيب الذي زعمت أنه يعني لغويا بشكل حاسم وحدة الجوهر هو  تفصيلة  حسب المزاج  ليس له أصل في أي مرجع لغوي يوناني يحوي قواعد اللغة*


هاهاها، تريد تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد في كتاب يحوي "قواعد" اللغة اليونانية؟

كيف؟ هذا الكتاب كتاب لغة ولا كتاب تحليل نص العهد الجديد لتجد فيه "تركيب"؟!! هل انت واع لما تقول؟!!

يعني "ليه الكتاب اللغوي دا يضع التركيب دا لغوياً"؟



> *إذن موضوعك القائم على هذه التفصيلة باطل من الأساس *


موضوعي ليس قائم على هذه النقطة التي اضحتنا بتعليقك فيها 




> *حقيقة أنت متناقض .. فأنت تقول الآن أنهم قالوا لغويا وحدة الجوهر وزعمت فيما سبق أنه مجرد إعراب !!! *


يا عزيزي ، ركز المسيح يرضى عليك، ركز يا حارس! يعني حارس ومش مركز؟ دا كلام، اقرأ تاني كدا بتركيز:



> هم قالوا ان النص لغويا ونصيا يعني وحدة الجوهر، _*لكن*_ من لا يعرفون ؟ _*لم يقولوا*_،


هل عرفت من هم الذين قالوا ومن هم الذين لم يقولوا؟



> *وكما قلنا قالوا بوحدة الجوهر من السياق انما بعد تحليلهم اللغوي قالوا تعني شئ واحد أو وحدة..*


وحددوا هذا الشيء بأنه الجوهر 



> *إذا بعد تناوله للشق اللغوي في البداية لم يقل بوحدة الجوهر بل قال أي وحدة *


هو  انت لحقت نسيت ان اسمها "وحدة عامة" هنا؟ هنا "وحدة عامة" لا تخلط بين هذا  وذاك، هنا وحدة عامة، يعني حط جواها كل الأنواع..



> *زي ما قيل كده ربما one interest *


زي  ما قيل؟ هو انت بتقص كلمة من هنا على كلمة من هناك وتحطهم هنا وتقول "زي   ما قيل"؟ هو مش انت تعرف ان في حاجة اسمها سياق كلام العالم؟



> *ههههههههههههههههههههه قلت لك نزل لنا من قاموس سترونج معنى كلمة ἕي عشان نشوف
> هل قاموس سترونج هيقول واحد في الإرادة أو الهدف مثلا زي ما جاء في الاقتباسات السابقة
> يلا نزل للجميع كلمة واحد اليونانية من قاموس سترونج .. ولو طلعت كلمة ἕν في قاموس ستورنج تعني واحد في الهدف والإرادة انا هنسحب من الموضوع.*


ما علاقة هذا التعليق بتعليقي :



> مممم، حقيقي ممتع ، انت ممتع فعلا، انت تأتي بعنوان الكتاب لتدلل على "التفسير اللغوي" ، طيب كويس، تفسير "لغوي" للكلمة ككلمة


؟
انزل من قاموس سترونج ليه؟ هو انا بتكلم معاك في معنى الكلمة ككلمة؟ الم انفي لك هذا الأمر كثيراً؟

وبعدين انت مش هاتنسحب، صدقني، لسة الموضوع فيه كتير أوي.




> *التفسير إنه قالك أن كلمة  (واحد) محايد ليست مذكرة _على  الرغم طبعا من فعل الكينونة المذكر_ فهذا لا  يعني أنهما شخص واحد بل واحد  في الفعل.*


اية دا؟ يعني الله والمسيح "واحد في الفعل" ؟ ممتاز جداً..



> *يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة*


من قال هذه الجملة؟ هل تراها أمامك؟

ثم يقول بعدها:



> *هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه.. *


امال كلام مين؟ الجملة دي كلام مين؟
 فين قال هذا الكلام؟



> *فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.*


رددنا  على هذه العبارة تقريبا بنفس حروفها، ويبدو انك لا تملك شيء لتقوله  أكثر  مما وضعته وفندته لك وأوضحت بترك وانك تأتي بدلائل ضدك 



> *ياصديقي المحاور هو يقول أن لغة الوحدة هنا ليست حاسمة فتيجي تقولي هو مفسرش  فين تعليقك على مقولته ؟!!*


1. فين قال الكلام دا؟
2. ايوة، اجي اقول لك:
                              أوضحت  لك انه من الأخطاء التي تقع فيها فهنا المختلف فيه ليس المسلم به  لغويا،  بل المعنى المستخلص من هذا المسلم به لغوياً فالرجل لم يفسر اصلا  على اساس  اللغة سواء بالإيجاب او السلب..                      

فأين ردك انت؟



> *ازاي يقول لغة الوحدة غير حاسمة في حين أنك ادعيت انها حاسمة ؟؟!! فهذا يناقض زعمك *


على  فرض أنه قال، انا لم ازعم، انا اثبت فعلا، هو لم يفسر لغويا اصلاً سواء   بالإيجاب او السلب هنا، الوجود ينفي إدعاء النفي (هذه جملة تذكرها)



> * سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة  (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح  استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله  والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة  (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن  جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر ..  فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟*


رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت 



> * أجب السؤال ولا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال ياصديق فأجبني أجبك عن سؤالك بسيطة إن شاء الله*


اجب على سؤالك ازاي وانت ماقلتليش اية هو المأزق اصلا؟!!
وطالما هى بسيطة، اية مانعك؟



> *يعني يوحنا لم يستخدم كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخص واحد_حاشا لله*


طبعا المسيح والآب ليسا "اقنوم" (شخصاً) واحداً.. لكنهما جوهر واحد كما اثبتنا..

السؤال هنا لك: كيف سيجعل يوحنا المسيح والآب شخصا واحداً إذا استخدم الكلمة في الوضع المذكر؟



> * السؤال الثاني:هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕي اليونانية من الأساس؟؟*


قلنا كثيرا ، أن تؤجل هذا السؤال مع صاحبه للنهاية، كم مرة علي ان اكرر لك؟

لنتفق اتفاق اداري: اذا كررت النص   الأخر الخاص بالتلاميذ (باي طريقة) او هذا السؤال المتعلق بلغة الموضوع،   تكون متعمد لأن يتم طردك نظرا لتكرارك ما تم تنبيهم ألا تكرره، وبهذا أنت   تخالف الإشراف فسيتم طردك..



> *لا ياعزيزي ليس علينا تأجيله سأجيبك أنا .. المسيح عليه السلام لم يقل كلمة  ἕ v اليونانية  أصلا فهي ليست لغة المسيح.*


علينا  تأجيله، لانه فيه تشتيت الآن، فلو تثق في كلامك فإحتفظ به لنهاية  الموضوع  وعندها ستعود الى رأس الموضوع وتترك موضوع "لغة المسيح" تماما :boxing:



> *ياعزيزي صاحبنا يقول It may  express any union ربما أي  وحدة أي يقصد أن النص لم يحدد نوع تلك الوحدة  فقال قبلها but not the  precise nature of the union*


هو ليس صاحبك، صاحبي انا فقط 

ما هو انا بقى بتكلم في "اي وحدة" الرجل يقول "أي وحدة" وانت تعترض على نوع   من هذه الـ"أي" وتعترض على "وحدة الجوهر"! فهذا تعارض فج بينكما!

الجملة الثانية عن السياق، فقالها بعد عرضه للسياق، وبعدها أكد صاحبي على "صحة كلام أغسطينوس اللغوي" 



> *يعني يقصد بأي وحدة .. ممكن تكون وحدة في الهدف ,  وحدة  في الإرادة , وحدة في الفعل , أو حسب فهمك وحدة الجوهر ولا يقصد  الرجل جميع  أنواع الوحدة مجتمعة*


طبعا هذا هراء فكري، لماذا؟ لأني لم اقل "جميع أنواع الوحدة مجتمعة"، الرجل يقول "*any union*" وانت تعترض على "نوع" مع ان الرجل يقول "any"، هذه واحدة، الثانية ان الرجل لم يقل ان النص به نوع من هذه الأنواع بل قال "*It may express any union*" أي انها يمكن أن توضح أي وحدة، مثل الجوهر والقوة والإرادة والسلطان..إلخ..



> * وعليه فإن الكلمة (واحد) في النص هنا وبنفس التركيب المذكور سابقا فهو = شئ واحد , ربما أي نوع من الوحدة*


اللي من ضمنهم وحدة الجوهر اللي انت معترض عليها 



> *بالنسبة لكلام العالم كارسون
> The Gospel According to John
> By D. A. Carson
> The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do" (Carson, 394
> ...


هو انت مش وضعت الكلام دا قبل كدا؟



> *اذن فالتركيب المذكور ]واحد محايد + فعل كينونة مذكر[ هو "حالة على المزاج" لا ذكر لها في أي مرجع لغوي..*


لأنه كتاب لغة، يشرح لغة ولا يشرح العهد الجديد...
مع التحفظ على كلمة "مزاج".



> ألف شكر الحقيقة ..


وفر شكرك فالقادم أجمل 



> *الموضوع انتهى ياصديقي.*


الموضوع مازال في بدايته يا عزيزي، لماذا انت قصير النفس  هكذا؟ مازال  امامنا الكثير، فلم أقل الا قليل جدا ومع ذلك كما ترى ماذا  حدث 



منتظر إجابتك على السؤال وردودك على المشاركة التي بها كلام العلماء اللغوي القح.



*حظاً موفقاً المرة القادمة.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **15 **)*..​​*
One* (ἑν [_hen_]). Neuter, not masculine (εἱς [_heis_]). Not one person (cf. εἱς [_heis_] in Gal. 3:28), but one essence or nature. By the plural συμυς [_sumus_] (separate persons) Sabellius is refuted, by ὐνυμ [_unum_] Arius. So Bengel rightly argues, though Jesus is not referring, of course, to either Sabellius or Arius. The Pharisees had accused Jesus of making himself equal with God as his own special Father (John 5:18). Jesus then admitted and proved this claim (5:19–30). Now he states it tersely in this great saying repeated later (17:11, 21). Note ἑν [_hen_] used in I Cor. 3:3 of the oneness in work of the planter and the waterer and in 17:11, 23 of the hoped for unity of Christ’s disciples. This crisp statement is the climax of Christ’s claims concerning the relation between the Father and himself (the Son). They stir the Pharisees to uncontrollable anger.​ 
Robertson, A. (1997). _Word Pictures in the New Testament_. Vol.V c1932, Vol.VI c1933 by Sunday School Board of the Southern Baptist Convention. (Jn 10:30). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **16 **)*..​​

_one._ The Father and Son are in perfect unity in their natures and actions, but the neuter form of “one” http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1
Ryrie, C. C. (1994). _Ryrie study Bible: New International Version_ (Expanded ed.) (1640). Chicago: Moody Publishers.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **17 **)*..​​

one. Not identical Persons but one in essence (the Greek word for “one” is neuter). The Father and the Son and the Holy Spirit possess alike the fullness of the divine nature. This essential unity underlies their unity in the redemptive purpose. The verse indicates more than unity of purpose.​ _
The Reformation Study Bible: English Standard Version_. 2005 (R. C. Sproul, Ed.) (1532). Orlando, FL; Lake Mary, FL: Ligonier Ministries.
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **18 **)*..

Then follows the sublime minor premise of the syllogism, I and the *Father* (we) *are one*. As Augustine and Bengel have said, the first clause is incompatible with Sabellianism, and the second clause with Arianism. The Lord is conscious of his own Personality as distinct from that of the Father, and yet he asserts a fundamental unity. But what kind of unity is it? Is it a unity of wish, emotion, sentiment, only? On the contrary, it is a oneness of redemptive power. The Divine activity of the Father’s eternal love did not come to any arrest or pause when he gave the sheep to the Son, but with its irresistible might is present in the “hand” of Jesus (_no one_ “_can_,” not no one “shall”). Therefore the ἑ, the one reality, if it does not express actual unity of essence, involves it. Some have endeavoured to minimize the force of this remarkable statement by comparing it with ch. 17:21–23, where Jesus said believers are “to be in us,” and “to be one, even as we are one,” _i.e._ to have the same kind of relation with one another (being a collective unity) as the Father and Son sustain towards each other, “I in them, thou in me, that they may be perfected [reach their τέλος, by being blended] into one;” _i.e._ into one Divine personality by my indwelling. Now, it is nowhere there said that believers and the Father are one, but such a statement is scrupulously avoided.

_The Pulpit Commentary: St.John Vol. II_. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (50). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.

​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **19 **)*..



The meaning of this last assertion has nevertheless been disputed. It is plain how those who heard Him took it, and how, instead of expressing alarm and grief at so great a mistake, He confirms finally their interpretation. Schaff well shows the argument, which I can do no better than insert in this place. He says (Lange’s Commentary on John):—​ “The neuter ἑν (one) denotes, according to the connection and for the purpose of the argument, unity of _will_ and _power;_ which rests on the unity of _essence_ or _nature:_ for power is one of the divine attributes, which are not outside of the divine essence, but constitute it. Even if we confine ἑν to dynamic unity, we have here one of the strongest arguments for the strict divinity of Christ. It is implied even more in ἐσμεν (we are) than in ἑν. No creature could possibly thus associate himself in one common plural with God Almighty without shocking blasphemy or downright madness. In this brief sentence we have, as Augustine and Bengel observe, a refutation both of Arianism and Sabellianism: ἑν refutes the former by asserting the dynamic (and, by implication, the essential) unity of the Father and the Son. ‘I and the Father’ and ‘we are’ refute the latter by asserting the personal distinction. Sabellianism would require the masculine είς, instead of the neuter; and this would be inconsistent with ‘We are,’ and the self-conscious ‘I.’ ”​ 
Grant, F. W. (1897). _The Numerical Bible: Being a Revised Translation of the Holy ******ures with Expository Notes: Arranged, Divided, and Briefly Characterized According to the Principles of their Nemerical Structure: The Gospels (Study Text)_ (551). Neptune, NJ: Loizeaux Brothers, Inc.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **20 **)*..
​

Christ expounds His deity. He declared His union with the Father, 7–11. Cf. the tenth discourse of John’s gospel on the unity of the Godhead, 10:22–38. There our Lord had enunciated the same truth, ‘I and the Father are one’ (essence or substance, not one Person), 10:30. He who saw the visible Son saw the invisible Father (cf. 1:18). The ‘greater things,’ 12, are possible because our Lord in the flesh was confined to one place at a time. Now with outpoured Spirit (Acts 2) ‘all that Jesus began to do and to teach’ (Acts 1:1) can be continued world-wide by His faithful followers. Also the new promise and privilege in prayer, 13–15, makes the promise of verse 12 possible.  

Unger, M. F. (2005). _The new Unger's Bible handbook_. Rev. ed. of: Unger's Bible handbook. [1st ed.]. 1966.; Includes index. (Rev. and updated ed.) (458). Chicago: Moody Publishers.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **21 **)*..


*The Father* and the Son are two separate persons with *one* purpose and nature (1:1, 14; 14:9; 20:28). This is the basis of Jesus’ power to protect God’s flock (10:28–29) and a stunning expression of Jesus’ divinity.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1_
New Living Translation Study Bible_. 2008 (Jn 10:30). Carol Stream, IL: Tyndale House Publishers, Inc.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **22 **)*..​

_I and the Father are one_. So closely are the Father and Son identified in the mission of Jesus that some idea of unity of essence is involved, although with separateness of identity. Such an understanding of these words is in complete agreement with the statement in 1:1.  

Carson, D. A. (1994). _New Bible commentary : 21st century edition_. Rev. ed. of: The new Bible commentary. 3rd ed. / edited by D. Guthrie, J.A. Motyer.  1970. (4th ed.) (Jn 10:22). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill., USA: Inter-Varsity Press.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..

*..( **23 **)*..​
When Jesus used the words “I” and “My Father,” He proclaimed a clear distinction in the two divine Persons. But in saying they are “one,” He proclaimed their unity of nature and equality—and His hearers understood His claim.  

Stanley, C. F. (2005). _The Charles F. Stanley life principles Bible : New King James Version_. Includes concordance. (Jn 10:30). Nashville, TN: Nelson Bibles.


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..​ 
*..( **24 **)*..​

“I and the Father are one.” NIV Jesus did not mean that he and the Father are the same person, because the word for “one” in Greek is neuter. The Father and the Son are two persons in the Trinity, but they are one in essence. Given this essential oneness, the Father and Son act as one—what the Father does, the Son does, and vice versa. This is one of the clearest affirmations of Jesus’ divinity in the whole Bible. Thus Jesus is not merely a good teacher—he is God. His claim to be God was unmistakable. The religious leaders wanted to kill him because their laws said that anyone claiming to be God should die for blasphemy. Nothing could persuade them that Jesus’ claim was true.​ 


Barton, B. B. (1993). _John_. Life application Bible commentary (217). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House.

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 يوليو 2012)

معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..​ 
*..( **25 **)*..​
The words, _“Are One,”_ in the Greek Text are actually _“We are one,”_ and, consequently, plural.​ The word, _“One,”_ is neuter singular, and actually means _“One in unity,”_ (Jn. 17:11, 21–23), not one in person or individuality (Dan. 7:9–14; Acts 7:55; Rom. 8:34; I Cor. 8:6; 11:3; Eph. 1:20–23; 4:1–6; I Tim. 2:5; Heb. 1:3; 8:1; 12:2; I Pet. 3:22; I Jn. 5:7; Rev. 5:1–7).​ _“We are one”_ as it is in the Greek affirms distinction of persons, and _“One”_ unity of nature and purpose. Thus these simple words destroy the teaching of those who deny the distinction of Persons in the Godhead, and of those who question the Deity of Christ, and of those who oppose verbal inspiration (Williams).​ 
Swaggart, J. (1997). _Jimmy Swaggart Bible Commentary: John_ (280). Baton Rouge, LA: World Evangelism Press.

​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (30 يوليو 2012)

الاستاذ مولكا
تحية طيبة
احي فيك شجاعتك وصبرك مع المسمى حارس العقيدة ولو ان الموضوع منتهي من نفس الانجيل والمشكلة ان المسلمين يقتطعون ما يردون من الكتاب المقدس ويفسروه على هواهم
استاذي العزيز
الجواب على هذا الموضوع موجود في انجيل القديس يوحنا-الاصحاح 10
*•31. فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32. فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي - بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَلٍ مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33. أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَلٍ حَسَنٍ بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلَهاً»
*​فهل نتصور ان حارس العقيدة فهم الموضوع والذي لا اظنه ذلك واليهود لم يفهموا كلام المسيح
كذلك كلام السيد المسيح له كل المجد حين قال
ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ. الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال“​واعتذر ان كنت قد تجاوزت حدودي في هذه المشاركة
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 أغسطس 2012)

للرفع.. فالموضوع مازال صدقوني *لم يبدأ*..


----------



## حارس العقيدة (14 أغسطس 2012)

> للرفع.. فالموضوع مازال صدقوني لم يبدأ..


لم يبدأ 
يتبع بعد رمضان ان شاء الله


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أغسطس 2012)

> لم يبدأ
> يتبع بعد رمضان ان شاء الله


نعم لم يبدأ، ننتظرك بعد رمضان.. لأكمل الموضوع


----------



## حارس العقيدة (21 أغسطس 2012)

*عودة بعد رمضان ولله الحمد
اسأل الله عز وجل أن يتقبل مني ومن كل مسلم
تحية إلى كل قارئ كريم مسلم أو مسيحي
أتابع بحمد الله وتوفيقه .. وأحب أن أبدأ مما انتهى به المشرف مولكا*
*



			الموضوع مازال في بدايته يا عزيزي، لماذا انت قصير النفس هكذا؟ مازال امامنا الكثير، فلم أقل الا قليل جدا ومع ذلك كما ترى ماذا حدث
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**الموضوع انتهى منذ أول مداخلة لي بفضل الله ياعزيزي ويشهد بذلك كل قارئ منصف
واللي احنا فيه ده حلاوة روح
ومن خلال المداخلات السابقة لك هناك عدة نقاط حصدتها :
1- تجهيل العلماء واتهامهم من قبل مولكا بعدم اتقان اللغة بشكل جيد.(وده بيفكرني باخرستوس في مناظرته مع ون)
2- رفض كلام علماء لهم وزنهم بدعوى أنهم يخالفون آباءه. (مع التنبيه أنهم يؤمنون بوحدة الجوهر مثله, يعني لم نتحدث في شئ مختلف فيه عقائديا)
3- مولكا عجز عن التحدي أن يخرج لي معنى كلمة واحد اليونانية من أي قاموس.
4- مولكا اعتبر أن ( واحد في الوضع المحايد + فعل كينونة جمع مذكر = وحدة الجوهر) تفصيلة حسب المزاج .
5- مولكا يقتبس من العلماء ما يدينه. (وده بيفكرني ايضا بمناظر ون او رثري مع اخرستوس ).
6- مولكا يتنازل عن كون النص يعني وحدة الجوهر إلى أن النص يعني كل أنواع الوحدة وبالتالي (يتضمن) وحدة الجوهر.
7- عدم التمييز بين التحليل اللغوي والإعراب.
والحقيقة لا أدري لماذا في هذا الحوار ما يذكرني بتلك المناظرة الرائعة ؟!! هل مولكا واخرستوس متشابهان؟!! ربما ..*
*



			سلام المسيح الذي خلق كما في القرآن..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم في القرآن قال المسيح أنه خلق بإذن الله والآيات يعرفها الصغير والكبير .. هل عندك في كتابك على لسانه أنه خلق ولو ذبابة ؟*
*



			في البداية، قرأت مشاركتك ولم اجد جديد فيها، ترى لماذا؟ معظم كلامك إما مكرر أو انه تحوير لكلامي نفسه أو عدم فهمه أو عدم الرد على اسئلتي!! فهل هذا حوار مثمر؟ عموما ليكن حوار مثمر كما أريد..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال أنه لا جديد فيها ؟!! أقرأ جيدا
ثانيا ما يوجد فيها من تكرار لأنك لم ترد فلذلك أضعه للتذكرة ويمكن ترد عليه ردا شافيا كافيا.
بالنسبة لتحوير الكلام أو عدم فهمه أو عدم الرد على الأسئلة فهذا ممتنع إلا إذا كنت تناقشني بالأردو ..*
*



			لم ترد على سؤالي بشأن كيف كان المسيح والآب سيكونا "أقنوما" (أي شخصاً) واحداً لو كانت الكلمة "إيس" وليست "هين"؟ كيف هذا من الجانب اللغوي؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**حقيقة أتعجب
هذا السؤال هو رد على سؤال سألته .. هل تذكره ؟!!
هل ترد على سؤال بسؤال؟!! *
*سؤالي هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟*
*هذا كان السؤال .. فهل عندك إجابة ولا هتكرر سؤالك .**



			2. لم ترد على أي مشاركة من المشاركات التي وضعتها لك لترد عليها وكأنك لا تراها: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...4&postcount=41

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال أني لم أرد .. أمال أنا بعمل ايه !!*
*



			طبعا يا أحبة كلمة "إعترافات" هنا هو يضعها لسبب نفسي، وهو ان الكلمة قد تعطي لغير المتخصص في الحوارات إنطباع أن هذا هو الذي إستخرجه مني رغما عني واني عدلت عن ما كنت اقول نظرا لقوته الحوارية والادلة العميقة التي قدمها، فها هو يقول لكم أنه اخذ مني إعترافات
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياعزيزي لا سبب نفسي ولا شئ لأني جعلتك تغير وجهتك بالفعل وأني أرغمتك في بعض النقاط فقط اترك الحكم للقارئ.*
*



			لم يحدث، الذي أقله ان العلماء ليسوا في مستوى لغوي واحد، أيوجد في هذا ما هو غريب؟ هل العلماء كلهم في مستوى لغوي واحد؟ هل تقول بهذا؟ رجاء أجبني بنعم أو لا..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهو حضرتك اللي هتحكم عليهم ؟!!
هو لما العالم يقول أن الكلمة لكي تعرف ماذا تقصد يجب أن نرجع للسياق يبقى حمار ومستواه في اللغة مش أد كده ؟!! بتفكرني بأخرستوس والله .
في تعليق مولكا على ما ورد في Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30
تجاهل تماما ما قاله الرجل في بداية حديثه لنستعرض للمرة ال .... (حد يعد بقى)
I and my Father are one—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying
كل ما هنالك ياأفاضل وببساطة أن واحد أتت في الوضع المحايد عشان تقول أنهم مش شخص واحد بل واحد في شئ.
يمكن واحد في الهدف .. ربما .. واخد بالك
وده تحليل العالم للكلمة في النص ياأصدقاء
لكن ما يضحك*
*



			فكل الكلام الملون بالاحمر يتكلم فيه عن النصوص السابقة لهذا النص وهى الخاصة بالرعية وأن يخطفها احد من يده او من يد أبيه..إلخ، ثم قال بعدها هذه الجملة التي ينقلها لنا المسلم قاصدا بها النص "أنا والآب واحد" فكلمة "here" المقصود بها السياق، وبالطبع لم يقل احد ان السياق يقول بوحدانية الجوهر بشكل مخصص، وهذا ما قاله من ينقل عنه، ولكن سرعان ما عاد الرجل وقال:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بالله عليكم الراجل بيتكلم عن النصوص السابقة للعدد 30 بمفردها ولا النص 30 داخل معاها في كلام الرجل
يعني كلمة here تشمل النص في سياقه
لأن أصلا الوحدة مذكورة في النص 30 فلما يقول though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
يعني وحدة الجوهر هنا ليست الشئ المؤكد
هل فيه تصريح أوضح من هذا ؟!!!
أين ردك على ما جاء في بداية كلامه يارجل ؟؟!! اتق الله يارجل
one” is neuter—“one thing شفت قال ايه .. مش هترد أنا عارف ولو قعدت أكرر من هنا لرمضان اللي جاي*
*



			أي أن الرجل يقول بصحة كلام اغسطينوس الذي فيه يؤكد على أن .. "واحد" تدين الأريوسيين الذين يرفضون وحدة الجوهر!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**وهو أنا قلت أن الرجل بيغلط اغسطينوس .. لكن لماذا لم ترد على ما جاء في بداية كلامه يارجل؟!!
لأنه وببساطة يحرجك
while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest
واحد محايد تعني شئ واحد ربما هدف واحد .. بعدين يستنتج ما يحب من السياق .
إنما واحد كده بشكلها ده وفي وضعها دي حسب كلامه = شئ واحد .. ربما هدف واحد
فيه قاعدة بتقول : ما تطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به الاستدلال .. خد بالك بقى من ربما*
*



			تم التعليق كالعادة، هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...67&postcount=9
الغريب يا احبة، ان في هذا الرابط ستجدوا أنه قال نفس هذا الإدعاء، أني والدكتور يوحنا لم نقترب من هذا الكلام!!، أي انه يكيل الإتهامات المعلبة ويلقيها بل ولا يكتفي بهذا، بل يكررها كل فترة!، فلو راجعتوا الرابط السابق ستجدوا أنه إدعى نفس الإدعاء، وقمت بأقتباس تعليقي عليه من مشاركة أسبق من تلك! ومع ذلك يعود الآن ليقول أني لم اعلق، فيبدو انه يرى التعليق بعد عدد معين من المرات، وقبله لا يراه، فلنكرر الى ان يراه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ضع الرد أمام الجميع عشان يعرفوا انك لم ترد .
عشان كل اللي عملته *
*



			فكيف لم أقترب أنا وانا اثبت انك بترت النصوص ووضعت النص كاملا بدون بترك وقمت بالتظليل على الكلام التالي لهذا الكلام!! فكيف لم اقترب؟!! هلا عرفت لنا هذا الإقتراب الذي تتحدث عنه! عجبي!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أين يارجل تعليقك ؟!!
الرجل يقول في بداية كلامه
The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union
حسب كلام الرجل واحد بشكلها ده وفي وضعها المحايد ده = الوحدة ربما أي وحدة 
نفس كلام الاستشهاد السابق Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30
وتذكر ربما دي اللي هتفكرك بالقاعدة :"ما تتطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به ...." أكمل 
وصدقني لن نرى لك تعليقا أبدا
لا يعنيني ما قاله في النهاية ايضا .. تدري لماذا ؟؟
لأنه بعد أن قال أن كلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني أي وحدة قال:
and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
فله أن يفهم من السياق ما يشاء كما لكل واحد أن يفهم منه ما يشاء .. إنما النص بدون السياق لا يحسم الأمر.
تعال أزيدك من الشعر أبياتا ونعطي القراء شيئا قيما
تعالوا نرى رأي العالم Dr. Thomas L. Constable
First, Jesus' claim to oneness does not in itself prove the Son's unity in essence with the Father
يبقى كلمة واحد المحايد لا تثبت وحدة الجوهر على الإطلاق بل كما قال العالمين السابقين تعني شئ واحد أو تعني أي وحدة ربما ..
ويقول أيضا:
Jesus did not mean that He and the Father were the same person of the
Godhead. If He had meant that, He would have used the masculine form
of the word translated "one" (Gr. heis). Instead He used the neuter form of
the word (Gr. hen). He meant that He and the Father were one in their
action. This explanation also harmonized with the context since Jesus had
said that He would keep His sheep safe (v. 28) and His Father would keep them safe (v. 29).
يبقى استخدام واحد في الوضع المحايد هنا لغرض واحد .. علشان يوضح أن المسيح والله مش شخص واحد ..
ووضح السبب الذي من اجله لم يستخدم الكاتب الوضع المذكر علشان ميخليهمش شخص واحد
ونفس الكلام هنا
The setting of v. 30 in relation to vv 28-29 shows that a functional unity of the Son and Father in their care for the sheep is in mind. From earliest times it has been observed that Jesus says, 'I and the Father are "en,"' not "eis," i.e., one in action, not in person
George R. Beasley-Murray, Word Biblical Commentary, Vol. 36, p. 174
نفس الكلام يقوله O'Day The New Interpreter's Bible, Vol. IXص 677
The Greek word "one" (hen) is neuter, not masculine, so that Jesus is not saying that he and God are one person, nor even of one nature or essence. Rather, he is saying that he and God are united in the work that they do.
وده نفس اللي قيل في السابق.
طبعا ما يضحك أن مولكا يأتي بعد ما العلماء قالوا نستخلص نوع الوحدة من السايق ويقول:*
*



			طبعا هذا كلام لا قيمة له:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**رااااااااااااااائع برااااااااااافو
كلام العلماء عند مولكا لا قيمة له .. أحييك الحقيقة*
*



			فبالنسبة لهم، لو كانت موجودة فهم اتوا بها من السياق، وان لم تكن موجودة (لغويا في النص) فهى وفقا لهم موجودة في السياق، فما العلاقة بين أنهم اتوا بها من طريق "آخر" وبين ان وحدة الجوهر موجودة لغويا فعلا كما اثبتنا ولم ترد؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ههههههههههههههههه يعني لو كانت موجودة وهم عميان مش شايفينها فقد أتوا بها من السياق ولو مكنتش موجودة ياجماعة لغويا فهي موجودة في السياق هههههههه
والله شر البلية ما يضحك فعلا
دول طلعوا علماء أي كلام يارجل
خد عندك ياقارءنا العزيز مولكا بيقول ايه*
*



			جدلا: دا حسب كلامهم ، وطبعا مع معرفة أن ليس كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا أصلا، فضلا عن إتقانهم للغة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياعم علماء أي كلام ..
ويؤكد الصديق مولكا على ذلك*
*



			قلنا أن العلماء ليسوا سواسية في تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي، وبالتالي لا يفترض أن يكون كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا، وبالتالي لن يستخلصوا المعنى من اللغة كلغة، هذه واحدة، هناك علماء أخرجوا المعنى من اللغة كما اثبتنا، وهناك من السياق، وهذا لا يعارض ذاك، لان هناك أكثر من طريق للوصول لنفس النتيجة، لماذا لا تفهم هذا الكلام البسيط؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لازم الناس دي تاخد كورسات في اليونانية من تاني الصراحة
وياسلام على مولكا وهو بيقول*
*



			الموضوع محسوم لغويا فعلا، عند من؟ عند اللغوين، أما انك وضعت علماء لم يفسروا على اساس اللغة ربما لعدم تخصصهم لغويا،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**انا معاك علماء تعبانين ولا يفهموا حاجة في اليوناني .*
*



			المشكلة هنا، ان الرجل يقول ان النص يقول بـ"أي وحدة" وانت ترفض "وحدة الجوهر"!! ومع ذلك تضع كلامه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**آه أي وحدة زي ما قيل ربما وحدة الهدف .. ربما وحدة الغرض أو الإرادة أو أو أو حسب السياق بقى
وياصديق دعني أهمس لك بشئ, أنا هنا لا أناقش علشان أثبت خطأ القول بوحدة الجوهر أو لا .. وإلا فده سهل جدا بعدة جوانب منها الجانب اللي بنتكلم فيه
أنا بحاول أوصل لك ياصديقي أن النص لا يحسم الأمر بأنه وحدة الجوهر .. ممكن تكون أي وحدة تانية مش شرط*
*



			حقا أنا أعذرك، فانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه، كل فترة تكرر نفس الكلام عن هذا النص فأقول لك أجله للنهاية فتذكره مرة أخرى للتشتيت ، ألا تثق في قدرتك على إثبات وجهة نظرك؟ هل هذه الثقة في قدراتك ستقل عندما ننتهي من هذا الجزء؟ لو لا، إذن أخر هذا النص، فهو معك الآن ومعك حينها.. ولكن انا اعذرك لأنك لم تجد ما ترد به على هذا الكلام الصريح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا أشتت ولا يحزنون
أنا برد عليك ياصديق لأن كلمة يتضمن غير تعني
وعليه ضربت نفس المثال
وصدقني هذا المثال يحرجك جدا .. لنكمل*
*



			مين بس اللي قال لك اني عايزها "تعني" انا عايزها "تضمن" لانها كلمة فتضمنت الوحدانية في الجوهر وهذا ما ترفضه أنت ناهيك على أنك بهذا الكلام أثبت ان المسيح ليس فقط واحد مع الآب في الإرادة أو القوة، بل ايضا في الجوهر فشكرا لك.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههههههه تنازل كما شئت ياعزيزي الكل شايفك
فاكر في أول مداخلة قلت ايه
أفكرك *
*



			الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كانت تعني في أول مداخلة .. دلوقتي بقيت عاوزها تتضمن مش تعني هههههههههههه آه يازمن
صحيح حد يرد عليه ويقوله مين بس اللي قالي أنه عاوزها تعني ؟!!
*
*



			الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**يارجل اتق الله في نفسك
بمفردها ؟!!
ده الرجل بيشرح السبب الذي جاءت به الكلمة في وضع محايد وليس مذكر وانت تقول بمفردها
The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union
بيقولك لم تأت في المذكر _لأن ما قبلها مذكر طبعا_ بل أتت في الوضع المحايد فهي تعبر عن الوحدة أي وحدة وليس نوع هذه الوحدة
والراجل اللي قبله بيقول
“Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses
فعل الكينونةare مذكر بينما one في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد ربما وحدة الغرض
يبقى بيفسرها لغويا بمفردها ازاي اذا كان ربطها بما قبلها وبيوضح سبب مجيئها في الوضع المحايد على عكس ما قبلها .. أشد في شعر اللي جنبي يعني ..
ويدعي الاستاذ مولكا بعد ذلك أنهم لم يحللوا ولم يفسروا شيئا بل كان هذا مجرد اعراب للكلمة فحسب !! هذه مصيبة
رغم أني وضعت له مثالا لكيفية الإعراب إلا أني لم أجد له تعليقا يشفي الصدور 
هل قالوا εγω personal pronoun - first person nominative singular وفقط؟!
هل قالوا εν adjective - nominative singular neuter وفقط؟؟!!
هذا هو الإعراب إنما لما اشرح السبب للإتيان بالكلمة على هذا الوجه في هذا النص لا يعدد هذا إعرابا فقط .. مصيبة أنك لا تميز .
وتأتي الفاجعة في قولك*
*



			يربطهم عن طريق تفسير لغوي للكلمة داخل النص ، وليس الإتيان بحالتها الإعرابية هنا!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا لأنك لا تعرف الفرق بين التحليل لنص والإعراب لكلمات النص فقط.
بالله عليكم ياجماعة الخير ده إعراب فقط 
“Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses
؟؟ هل ده إعراب ؟؟*
*



			هاهاها، تريد تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد في كتاب يحوي "قواعد" اللغة اليونانية؟

كيف؟ هذا الكتاب كتاب لغة ولا كتاب تحليل نص العهد الجديد لتجد فيه "تركيب"؟!! هل انت واع لما تقول؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههه إذن علينا فتح كتاب أبلة نظيرة للبحث عن هذه التركيبة السحرية.
أمال حضرتك عاوز ندور على القواعد والتراكيب اللغوية فين طيب .. في مجلة ميكي ؟!!
الله المستعان
نأتي الآن إلى التحدي الذي سقط فيه مولكا *
*



			انزل من قاموس سترونج ليه؟ هو انا بتكلم معاك في معنى الكلمة ككلمة؟ الم انفي لك هذا الأمر كثيراً؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**خايف تنزل ليه معنى εν من قاموس سترونج ؟؟
أقولك أنا لأن ببساطة هيكون شكلك وحش أوي أوي لما تضع نتيجة البحث في قاموس سترونج .. أضعها أنا ونشوف كده هيقول ايه
heis: one
Original Word: هἷٍ, ىكل, ἕي
Part of Speech: Adjective
Transliteration: heis
Phonetic Spelling: (hice)
Short Definition: one
Definition: one.
شكلك بقى وحش الحقيقة هل ياجماعة قاموس سترونج بيقول أن كلمة هي  تعني غرض واحد أو إرادة واحدة 
يبقى لما تيجي تتحجج وتقول :*
*



			ما هذا يا عزيزي؟ تأتي لنا بقواميس ومعاجم لتشرح معنى "النص نصياً"؟ هاهاهاها، هل قال لك احد ان الكلمة بمفردها تعني "وحدة الجوهر"؟!!! هاهاها، من قال هذا الكلام؟ أيعقل انك لا تفرق بين ان يتم شرح "النص" نصياً، وبين أن يتم "تعريف" الكلمة في القواميس؟!!!! أهذا مستوى؟!!

ألم يقل لك دكتور يوحنا في المشاركة الأولى له في الموضوع:
اقتباس:
هو القاموس بيجبلك تركيب الجملة ولا معنى الكلمة
القاموس هيقولك ان كلمة هين يعنى واحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**آه بس المعاجم اللي أنا جبتها مقالتش أن هين معناها واحد زي قاموس سترونج ما قال
بل قالوا أن كلمة هين الموجودة في نص يوحنا 30:10
One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ
يوه ده قالت أنها وحدة الغرض .. طيب مولكا قال أن القواميس هتقول أن هين يعني واحد ؟!!
قول للقارئ ليه بقى قال واحد في الغرض
to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn x.30 [John 10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186, Thayer’s Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House, tenth printing, August, 1984
يوه برضو هين تعني وحدة الإرادة
معلش يامولكا قولهم ايه اللي يخلي المعجم ده يقول أن هين في هذا النص تعني واحد في الإرادة مش واحد بس
المعاجم اتغيرت ولا ايه
وخد عندك الباحث ده لا وشوف باحث في ايه
Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21, 22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p. 809*
*



			هو انت لحقت نسيت ان اسمها "وحدة عامة" هنا؟ هنا "وحدة عامة" لا تخلط بين هذا وذاك، هنا وحدة عامة، يعني حط جواها كل الأنواع..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أعود وأكرر تنازل كما شئت .. من نوع واحد إلى جميع الأنواع 
وكما قلنا أن الرجل لا يقصد جميع الأنواع مجتمعة بل قال أي وحدة يعني وحدة هدف أو إرادة أو أي شئ .
ولمزيد من التنكيل خذ من كلام العالم نفسه
In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object
يعني المسيح والآب واحد في نفس الشئ هذا ما يقوله النص بمفرده دون السياق .. أي أن النص بمفرده لا يوضح شيئا*
*ويقول
that is, in redeeming and preserving his people.
ويكمل الرجل ويقول لمولكا
Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. 
العديد من المترجمين (الجهلاء طبعا) فهموا أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الخطة والكلمات قد تحتمل هذا ..
ولا ننسى :"ما تتطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به ...." ممتازين "الاستدلال"
 يقول J. H. Bernard (ولمن لا يعرف هذا الرجل الدخول هنا http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bernard_(bishop) )
A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel..., and it is tersely and powerfully expressed here; but to press the words so as to make them indicate identity of ousia [Greek for ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to introduce thoughts that were not present to the theologians of the first century."
J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Gospel According to St. John
وطبعا مولكا يرفض كلامه عشان عارض آباءه .. ياعم هذا الرجل يؤمن مثلك بوحدة الجوهر هو أنا بكلمك في شئ بتختلفوا فيه عقائديا

بالنسبة لما قاله الدكتور Carson في تعليقه ص 394:
The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do
فالرجل يحلل مجئ الكلمة بهذا الشكل (المحايد) وليس المذكر علشان توضح أن المسيح والآب ليسا شخصا واحدا .. 
ويقول جملة هامة جدا
The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive
يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة .. 
لا يمكن عزيزي القارئ أن تأخذ هذا النص بمفرده دون السياق فبدون السياق لن تفهم المقصود أبدا كما وضح العلماء السابقين.
ويجي مولكا يقول :*
*



			أوضحت لك انه من الأخطاء التي تقع فيها فهنا المختلف فيه ليس المسلم به لغويا، بل المعنى المستخلص من هذا المسلم به لغوياً فالرجل لم يفسر اصلا على اساس اللغة سواء بالإيجاب او السلب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ياعم كارسون ده عالم أي كلام .. لا وبيقول أنهم واحد في الفعل شفت الخيبة
ويعلق ايضا مولكا:*
*



			على فرض أنه قال، انا لم ازعم، انا اثبت فعلا، هو لم يفسر لغويا اصلاً سواء بالإيجاب او السلب هنا، الوجود ينفي إدعاء النفي (هذه جملة تذكرها)
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كلام لا يحتاج إلى تعليق بل أدعو كل قارئ أن ينظر فقط في كلام كارسون
سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟*
*



			رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يارجل لا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال أجبني مباشرة
ها السؤال مرة أخرى وأدعو القارئ للإجابة أيضا:*
*إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكان كاتب انجيل يوحنا؟*
*



			نتفق اتفاق اداري: اذا كررت النص الأخر الخاص بالتلاميذ (باي طريقة) او هذا السؤال المتعلق بلغة الموضوع، تكون متعمد لأن يتم طردك نظرا لتكرارك ما تم تنبيهم ألا تكرره، وبهذا أنت تخالف الإشراف فسيتم طردك..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**عند تسجيلي في المنتدى لم أر من جملة الشروط عدم مخالفة المشرف !!
أقول لك ياعزيزي لك الحق أن تجيب أو لا تجيب .. لكن السؤال مازال موجودا في الموضوع للقراء
ثانيا أنت تقول (تنبيههم) من هم الذين تم تنبيههم .. أنا اللي بناقشك ياعزيزي صحصح .. عرفت الآن من اللي بيفقد الوعي الصراحة*
*



			علينا تأجيله، لانه فيه تشتيت الآن، فلو تثق في كلامك فإحتفظ به لنهاية الموضوع وعندها ستعود الى رأس الموضوع وتترك موضوع "لغة المسيح" تماما
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**موضوع لغة المسيح الذي تطالب بتركه لأنه يهدم الموضوع من أساسه لكن لا عليك لن أكرره فالقارئ رأى بعينه وخلاص .
وعندما قلت
ياعزيزي صاحبنا يقول It may express any union ربما أي وحدة أي يقصد أن النص لم يحدد نوع تلك الوحدة فقال قبلها but not the precise nature of the union 
رد مولكا ردا عجيبا غريبا جدا*
*



			ما هو انا بقى بتكلم في "اي وحدة" الرجل يقول "أي وحدة" وانت تعترض على نوع من هذه الـ"أي" وتعترض على "وحدة الجوهر"! فهذا تعارض فج بينكما!
الجملة الثانية عن السياق، فقالها بعد عرضه للسياق، وبعدها أكد صاحبي على "صحة كلام أغسطينوس اللغوي"
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**أي وحدة من كلام الرجل .. يعني مثلا ممكن تكون وحدة الهدف أو الإرادة أو الخطة أو القوة ... خلي بالك أو مش و .
يعني لما تقول*
*



			الثانية ان الرجل لم يقل ان النص به نوع من هذه الأنواع بل قال "It may express any union" أي انها يمكن أن توضح أي وحدة، مثل الجوهر والقوة والإرادة والسلطان..إلخ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**خطأ أو مش و لأنه قال
and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
ونوع تلك الوحدة نستخلصه من السياق .. يبقى مش و تبقى أو
وزي ما قلت لك أنا لا أناقش لكي أنفي وحدة الجوهر زي ما قلت بل لكي أثبت أن النص لا يحسم المسألة فهناك سياق يفهم كل واحد منه ما يريد .. فلغة النص لا تحدد نوع الوحدة على الإطلاق .. وهذا ما أُثْبِت في الاستشهادات السابقة .
وكما قلت من قبل العلماء لا يختلفون في شئ من المفترض أنك تزعم أنه مسلم به لغويا.
قلت لمولكا في المشاركة السابقة:
اذن فالتركيب المذكور ]واحد محايد + فعل كينونة مذكر[ هو "حالة على المزاج" لا ذكر لها في أي مرجع لغوي..
وقد شكرته جزيل الشكر على هذا
فرد قائلا:*
*



			لأنه كتاب لغة، يشرح لغة ولا يشرح العهد الجديد...
مع التحفظ على كلمة "مزاج".
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا تتحفظ على كلمة المزاج فأنت من قلتها في مداخلتك رقم 49*
*



			ممكن تقول لي ازاي كتاب لغة يضع حالات على المزاج؟!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**نعم هي حالة على المزاج يامولكا .. تفصيلة يعني
طيب هات لي هذه التفصيلة من أي كتاب مختص بشرح  Grammar العهد الجديد
ايه رأيك ؟
منتظر*
*النقطة الأخيرة في هذه المشاركة .. 
طالبني مولكا بالرد على ما يضعه (للذكرى) هههههههه
رغم أني رددت في مداخلتي الأولى 
على سبيل المثال
The phrase ἕي ἐَىهي (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).

Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press
الرجل بيقول أنها لا تعني شخص واحد بل شئ واحد .. ثم قال أن هذا الشئ هو وحدة الجوهر هذا اجتهاده واستنباطه مشكور .
لكن التحليل يقول شئ واحد أي أتت كلمة واحد هكذا لتقول أن المسيح والآب ليسا شخصا واحدا
والحقيقة مولكا يعرض في استشهاداته كلام يدينه هو .. (زي اخرستوس كده)
لننظر في الاقتباس رقم 18 على سبيل المثالThe Pulpit Commentary: St.John Vol. II. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (50). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.
The Lord is conscious of his own Personality as distinct from that of the Father, and yet he asserts a fundamental unity. But what kind of unity is it? Is it a unity of wish, emotion, sentiment, only? On the contrary, it is a oneness of redemptive power
ويقول ايضا 
Therefore the ἑ, the one reality, if it does not express actual unity of essence, involves it. 
حتى لو مش بتعبر الوحدة الفعلية للجوهر فهي تتضمنها 
هههههههههههههه قرأت الجملة دي وانت بتنقل ؟!
الله المستعان
نأخذ الاقتباس 19 ايضاGrant, F. W. (1897). The Numerical Bible: Being a Revised Translation of the Holy ******ures with Expository Notes: Arranged, Divided, and Briefly Characterized According to the Principles of their Nemerical Structure: The Gospels (Study Text) (551). Neptune, NJ: Loizeaux Brothers, Inc.
The neuter ἑي (one) denotes, according to the connection and for the purpose of the argument, unity of will and power; which rests on the unity of essence or nature:
يعني واحد هنا وفقا للسياق وغرض النقاش اللي دار بين المسيح واليهود هو وحدة القوة والإرادة والتي ترتكز على وحدة الجوهر
ههههههههههه الكلام ده يدينك يارجل
الله المستعان
الاقتباس رقم 2MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary : Old and New Testaments (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
I and My Father are one.” Here the thought probably is that Christ and the Father are one in power. Jesus had just been speaking about the power that protects Christ’s sheep
المسيح فقط بيتكلم عن القوة في حفظ الخراف ..
فقط عن القوة في حفظ الخراف .. كررها 20 مرة
سبحان الله
ننظر في الاقتباس رقم 5Bryant, B. H., & Krause, M. S. (1998). John. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn 10:30). Joplin, Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.
“﻿I and the Father are one,﻿” within the context of the Gospel of John is difficult to overstate
حد يترجم ياجدعان
بعد هذا الكلام ياصديق فهناك من يقول أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الجوهر ولا ينكر أحد ذلك فمن الذين شرحوا هذا النص من يستدل به لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من خلال وحدة الجوهر ولكل أن يفهم ما يشاء من النص لكن الخلاف في فهم النص موجود .. ولغويا يفصل بيننا قواعد اللغة اليونانية
فيقول August Tholuck‏ في تعليقه على النص



يؤكد على وجوب تحديد نوع تلك الوحدة من سياق الكلام .. نفس ما قاله 
Barnes' Notes on the Bible 
و
Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary
وما أريد قوله أن النص أتت به كلمة واحد في هذا الوضع لكي يبين لنا كاتب انجيل يوحنا أن المسيح والله ليسا شخصا واحدا ..
ممكن سؤال جانبي وزي ما تحب تجاوب أو لا اعتبره من قبيل الدردشة:
Is God one person or not??
وفي نهاية مداخلتي أدعو الله عز وجل لي ولك أن يهدينا سواء السبيل.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2012)

*لى تعليق بسيط 

بالنسبة لنقطة هل نطق المسيح الجملة باليونانية 

انا رديت عليها فى وسط الكلام ومولكا حجبها وسبق وقالك يا عديم العقل لما نخلص نقطة ندخل فى اللى وراها

النقطة التانية

*


> *1- تجهيل العلماء واتهامهم من قبل مولكا بعدم اتقان اللغة بشكل جيد.(وده بيفكرني باخرستوس في مناظرته مع ون)*


*حاسس ان المناظرة دى عمللكوا ارتكاريا حادة وهرش مزمن فى مناطق حساسة 

فى حين ان اخرستوس فيها قال للسعودى العبيط الاتيان بعلماء لم يفهموا الناس ليس دليل 

لان عدم فهم النص ليس دليل على على ان النص غير مفهوم

واتى له بزمرة علماء فهموا التفسير الحقيقى للنص وهو الذى يعدو دليل وليس عدم فهمه هو اللى دليل

والنصرانى " احمد سبيع " فتح بقة وريل ومفهمش هو بيقول ايه وطبق المثل " حافظ مش فاهم " وقعد يقرا اللى حفظه ومش فاهم اللى قدامه بيقول ايه

اة بالمناسبة ابقى قوله يرد على دعوتى ليه يجى المنتدى نروقه شوية بس واضح انه خايف ومرعوب منا لانه فاشل ومبيعرفش يوجه المنتدى

النقطة التالتة
*


> *سؤالي هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا  يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله  والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا  تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟*


*طبعا انت فاشل لا محالة ومبتفهمش حاجة

اولا اللتلميح العبيط الاهبل بتاع كاتب انجيل يوحنا سبق وكتبت موضوع عنه ولو عندك رائ اخر ممكن تنادى رسولك معاك يساعدك لو عندك رائ تانى فيه 

ثانيا الاسلوب بيحدد على اساس ماذا يريد الكاتب ان يقول فى جملته

الاب والمسيح دول كيانات حقيقة ووحدتهم هتبقى منصبة على ما يختص بكيانهم 
ياما وحدة شخصهم او وحدة كيانهم 

اختار انت وقولى

*


> *وما أريد قوله أن النص أتت به كلمة واحد في هذا الوضع لكي يبين لنا كاتب انجيل يوحنا أن المسيح والله ليسا شخصا واحدا ..*


*لا والنبى تصدق كنت هعيط منك ياض

هو قال انا والاب واحد
ولا الاب والمسيح ليسوا واحد

هو بينفى الوحدانية يا مغفل ولا بياكد على وحدتهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نفى وحدتهم الاقنومية مش من لغة الوحدة لكن من تركيب الجملة لكن الغرض الاساسى من الجملة هو تاكيد وحدتهم

ايه الاشكال المعوقة اللى ظهرت على اخر الزمن دول*




> *ممكن سؤال جانبي وزي ما تحب تجاوب أو لا اعتبره من قبيل الدردشة:
> Is God one person or not??*


*انت فى العربى معندكش فرق بين الهيبوستاسس والاوسيا

لما اقول عربيا " شخص الله " اقصد الاله المشخصن " اى الذى له كيان حقيقى قائم وليس مجرد شئ معنوى "

ولما اقول عربيا " شخص الكلمة " اقصد كيان الكلمة المشخصن والامأقنم وليس مجرد صفة 

ثلاث مشخصنين " هيبوستاسس فى جوهر الله الاله الواحد " الاوسيا الالهى "*
*Three Hypostases in one Ousia


**الباقى مفيش جديد سبق ورديت عليه فى هنا وعمل فيها عبده العبيط*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2012)

> *آه بس المعاجم اللي أنا جبتها مقالتش أن هين معناها واحد زي قاموس سترونج ما قال
> بل قالوا أن كلمة هين الموجودة في نص يوحنا 30:10
> One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn 10:30),  the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists  among Christians (Jn 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose” - p. 844, New Bible Dictionary, (2nd ed.), 1982, Tyndale House Publ
> يوه ده قالت أنها وحدة الغرض .. طيب مولكا قال أن القواميس هتقول أن هين يعني واحد ؟!!*


*جتها نيلة اللى عايزة خلف يا حبيب قلبى

جملة مصرية شهيرة لازم تتقال فى هذة المواقف

مش عارف انت بتنقل منين بس على العموم هديك المصدر نفسه
* *Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance.*​ *One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God, e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’. The human race stems from one (Acts 17:26). The entry of sin into the world is through one man (Rom. 5:12). The gift of grace is by one man, Jesus Christ (Rom. 5:15). His sacrifice in death is a once-for-all offering (Heb. 7:27), and he is the first-born from the dead (Col. 1:18), the firstfruits of the dead (1 Cor. 15:20). ‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn. 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the unity which exists among Christians (Jn. 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42*).​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Wood, D. R. W. ;   Marshall, I. Howard: _New Bible Dictionary_. 3rd ed. Leicester, England;  Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 1996, S. 831
​ *

طالما انت فاشل ومش معاك الكتاب وبتنقل من جاهل تانى بتحرج نفسك ليه

**One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42

شيلت الشاهد ليه يا كابتن اللى هو وضعه للتدليل على ان كلمة واحد يمكن ان تستخدم بمعنى وحدة الهدف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل معنى من اللى فوق اقرنه بمثال من شاهد من العهد الجديد ولما كتب يمكن ان يعنى وحدة الهدف كتب جنبه الشاهد " من انجيل لوقا "

انا مش هقولك انك مدلس لانك بتنقل من فاشل تانى " الله اعلم هو مين " لانك مش معاك الكتاب 


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2012)

> الموضوع انتهى منذ أول مداخلة لي بفضل الله ياعزيزي ويشهد بذلك كل قارئ منصف


عبارى كررتها ويستطيع أي شخص أن يكتبها في حوار بلا دليل ولا ضابط ، فإذا كان الموضوع محسوم من أول مداخلة فهل يكون هذا حوار أصلا لإعتماده على "أول مداخلة" منك؟، كما أن عبارة "ويشهد بذلك كل قارئ منصف" هى عبارة مضحكة ، لأن أي انسان في مثل وضعك الحالي يمكنه أن يكتب كلاما ضعيفا ثم يعود فيقول ان مشاركته كانت صاعقة كما يشهد بذلك أي قاريء منصف، فإذا ما قال أي قاريء بغير رأيك، فيكون إذن -حسب جملتك الساذجة- غير منصف!!، يعني تقرير زائف منك لا تملك دليل عليه واستطع أن اكتب جملة مطابقة لها واضع قبلها أي كلام أريد إثباته بالقوة



> واللي احنا فيه ده حلاوة روح


ألتمس لك العذر



> ومن خلال المداخلات السابقة لك هناك عدة نقاط حصدتها :


صدقني صدقني، كنت اتوقع ان تقوم بمثل هذا الشيء! وهو التلخيص الزائف، أليس هذا الكلام في الموضوع نفسه؟ إذن لماذا تلخصه بنفسك لتكتب علىّ ماتريد قوله وليس إثباته؟؟



> 1- تجهيل العلماء واتهامهم من قبل مولكا بعدم اتقان اللغة بشكل جيد.(وده بيفكرني باخرستوس في مناظرته مع ون)


مرة أخرى تذكر أستاذ إخرستوس آنستي، ومع ذلك كلام إخرستوس صحيح تماماً ، وإن كان لك رأي آخر، فأحضر "ون" إلينا وأعدك بأنه سيكون في حالة نفسية أضعف من التي أنت فيها اما عن الجملة الأولى، فهى مجرد كذبة لم تثبتها بل تقررها بنفسك فالتجهيل لا يكون إلا لشخص هو عالم بالفعل، وإلا في ماذا سأقوم بتجهيله؟ لم تثبت علومهم في هذا الشق لأجهلهم انا اصلا، هذا فضلا عن أني لم اجهل أحداً للتجهيل، وهذا كله فضلا عن انك لا تعرف الفرق -كما بينا- بين التحليل اللغوي والإعراب..إلخ، ولم ترد حينها وتأتي الآن لتكتب على الكيف ، معذور..



> 2- رفض كلام علماء لهم وزنهم بدعوى أنهم يخالفون آباءه. (مع التنبيه أنهم يؤمنون بوحدة الجوهر مثله, يعني لم نتحدث في شئ مختلف فيه عقائديا)


عزيزي، هل انت مدرك لما تقول؟
لماذا اقبل كلام شخص -حتى ولو كان يوافق رأيي- هو نفسه يخالف الآباء؟ هذا مبدأ، في أي ظرف، اما عن عبارة "مع التنبيه أنهم يؤمنون بوحدة الجوهر مثله"فهى عبارة جميلة أضحكتني، فهى لا تنطلي إلا على المسلمين ففيها جهل شديد منك كما سأبين لك، فأنت تتكلم في موضوع محدد هنا عن نص محدد عن جزء محدد ، ثم تكون حجتك في إستشهادك بهؤلاء الذين يخالفون الآباء أنهم يؤمنون بوحدة الجوهر! فما العلاقة؟ فهل كل الذين يؤمنون بنبوة رسول الإسلام تأخذون كلامهم حجة؟ على سبيل المثال، هل تؤمنون بكل ما يقوله القُرانيون؟ أو الشيعة؟ ..إلخ، مع اني يمكن ان استخرج من كل هؤلاء عقيدة مشتركة بينكم واقول كما قلت "مع التنبيه أنهم يؤمنون بنبوة رسول الإسلام مثله".. فما هذه الجملة الساذجة عزيزي؟



> 3- مولكا عجز عن التحدي أن يخرج لي معنى كلمة واحد اليونانية من أي قاموس.


هاها مولكا لا يعجز، ولكنه لم يتحد أصلا في هذا الجهل الذي تطلبه لكي يحقق أو يعجز عن تحقيق الأمر، فلكي أنجح او أعجز لابد أن أتحدى قبلا بهذا الكلام! فلماذا لا تورد تحديّ في هذا الشق؟


وبالطبع منطق الجملة نفسه ناقشناه سابقا كثيرا



> 4- مولكا اعتبر أن ( واحد في الوضع المحايد + فعل كينونة جمع مذكر = وحدة الجوهر) تفصيلة حسب المزاج .


أولا: لم اقل هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، وما هو إلا إفتراء منك.
ثانيا: بفرض وهمك أنني قلته، فلم يكن في الموضوع أي مزاج، بل أنا أغرقتك في بحر الأدلة التي لم ترد على أي منها حتى الآن فهل تسمي الأدلة "مزاج"، إذن فسأغرقك في المزاج أكثر وأكثر



> 5- مولكا يقتبس من العلماء ما يدينه. (وده بيفكرني ايضا بمناظر ون او رثري مع اخرستوس ).


اعتقد انك أخطأت في كتابة الكلمة الأولى فالصحيح "حارس العقيدة"، فهذا اثبتناه عليك منذ الصفحة الأولى، ويستطيع أي قاريء أن يرجع إليها ويرى من منا الذي استشهد بكلام علماء أدانه



> 6- مولكا يتنازل عن كون النص يعني وحدة الجوهر إلى أن النص يعني كل أنواع الوحدة وبالتالي (يتضمن) وحدة الجوهر.


ربما انت لا تسطيع التفكير حتى فيما تكتبه (بالدليل) فكيف يكون هناك "تنازل" إلى "تعميم"؟ بالأعم هو أشمل من الخاص، فكيف اتنازل من الخاص "وحدة الجوهر" إلى الأعم "الوحدة في كل شيء"؟ أنا حقا أعذرك..

ثانيا: بفرض ما قلته لكي لا تحزن أكثر من هذا، هذا الكلام أتيت انت به، فأدنتك به وأثبت من الكلام نفسه الذي اتيت أنت به بنفسك ان الوحدة في كل شيء، فهل لا تتذكر ما إستخرجناه من كلامك؟



> 7- عدم التمييز بين التحليل اللغوي والإعراب.


 هذه جملة مضحكة لا ارد عليها، اترك للقاريء الموضوع ليعرف من هو صاحب هذا الفعل فرمتني بداءها وإنسلت ...



> والحقيقة لا أدري لماذا في هذا الحوار ما يذكرني بتلك المناظرة الرائعة ؟!! هل مولكا واخرستوس متشابهان؟!! ربما ..


بدل ان تذكر أستاذك إخرتسوس في حوار ليس هو فيه (والذي إن كررته سأعتبره تعمد للإساءه لأشخاص غير موجودين للرد عن أنفسهم، وبالتالي سأقوم بطردك لسوء أدبك) ركز في الحوار وحاول الرد فتكرارك لن يكون جزاؤه إلا الطرد لأيام ثم العودة للحوار مرة أخرى لتجد نفسك في نفس المأزق، فلا مهرب حتى بعد الطرد



> نعم في القرآن قال المسيح أنه خلق بإذن الله والآيات يعرفها الصغير والكبير .. هل عندك في كتابك على لسانه أنه خلق ولو ذبابة ؟


وفي القرآن أيضا الله يقول "أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق"، وعليه فالجواب :لا، من يخلق كمن يخلق، ومن لا يخلق كمن لا يخلق، إذن المسيح كالله كلاهما يخلقان

لا مجال عزيزي للتشتيت.. فذكري للخلق كان لأن كتابك ذكر حرف "كــ" عن الخلق، فأريت أن اريك أن المسيح عيسى في قرآنك كإلهك، ربما يكون في الجوهر أيضا



> من قال أنه لا جديد فيها ؟!! أقرأ جيدا


انا الذي اقول هل لا تعرف لمن تقرأ؟
اتمنى الا تفهم كلامي على اني اقول انه لا "حروف" و "جمل" إلخ فيه! فانا اتكلم عن الفكرة!



> ثانيا ما يوجد فيها من تكرار لأنك لم ترد فلذلك أضعه للتذكرة ويمكن ترد عليه ردا شافيا كافيا.


لا يوجد شيء لم ارد عليه..



> بالنسبة لتحوير الكلام أو عدم فهمه أو عدم الرد على الأسئلة فهذا ممتنع إلا إذا كنت تناقشني بالأردو ..


ليس بممتنع، فهذا أثتناه فعلا في الحوار فكيف منعته؟



> حقيقة أتعجب
> هذا السؤال هو رد على سؤال سألته .. هل تذكره ؟!!


لم اقل ان هذا السؤال ردا على اي سؤال! فمن اين اتيت بهذا التقرير الزائف؟



> سؤالي هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟


أين هذا السؤال نصاً في المشاركات السابقة، تفضل واعطني رقم المشاركات..

أين ردك مرة أخرى على السؤال:

    لم ترد على سؤالي بشأن كيف كان المسيح والآب سيكونا "أقنوما" (أي شخصاً) واحداً لو كانت الكلمة "إيس" وليست "هين"؟ كيف هذا من الجانب اللغوي؟!!



> هذا كان السؤال .. فهل عندك إجابة ولا هتكرر سؤالك .


لا علاقة بين سؤالي وسؤالك أصلا!!
انا اسألك عن أمر نحوي، وانت تتكلم في فرضية أني الكاتب..



> من قال أني لم أرد .. أمال أنا بعمل ايه !!


الذي يقول هو عدم ردك الفعلي:

ولنكرر المشاركة التي بها أرقام المشاركات التي لم ترد عليها ولا بكلمة واحدة: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3226804&postcount=41

أتمنى أن اجد ردا لك.


> ياعزيزي لا سبب نفسي ولا شئ لأني جعلتك تغير وجهتك بالفعل وأني أرغمتك في بعض النقاط فقط اترك الحكم للقارئ.


عزرا عزيزي، انا اثبت انه سبب نفسي، لا يوجد شيء واحد غيرت فيه وجهتي، فضلا عن أن يكون بإرادتي أو رغما عني. فهذا نفسه أمر مستحيل، خصوصا في حواري مع المسلم.. لماذا لا ترينا أي من هذه المدعاه؟



> وهو حضرتك اللي هتحكم عليهم ؟!!


لماذا لم ترد على أنك أثبت لك انك كذبت؟ ولماذا لم ترد بجواب واضح للقاريء؟ لماذا؟ اكرر لك النص مرة أخرى لتجيب



> لم يحدث، الذي أقله ان العلماء ليسوا في مستوى لغوي واحد، أيوجد في هذا ما هو غريب؟ هل العلماء كلهم في مستوى لغوي واحد؟ هل تقول بهذا؟ رجاء أجبني بنعم أو لا..





> وهو حضرتك اللي هتحكم عليهم ؟!!


أنا لا احكم أصلا..


> هو لما العالم يقول أن الكلمة لكي تعرف ماذا تقصد يجب أن نرجع للسياق يبقى حمار ومستواه في اللغة مش أد كده ؟!!


من قال هذا الكلام؟ انت تخترع أقوالا وتدخلها الموضوع؟



> في تعليق مولكا على ما ورد في Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30
> تجاهل تماما ما قاله الرجل في بداية حديثه لنستعرض للمرة ال .... (حد يعد بقى)


هذا نكرره لمرة أخرى لكي لا ينطلي التدليس على شخص، لنعد للقصة من بدايتها، انت ذكرت الجزء الاول "فعلا" وإقتطعت الجزء الثاني، فقمت انا بإدراج الجزء الثاني واثبت انك بترته ودلست فيه كما اثبتنا من الصفحة الأولى، فأنت ذكرت الجزء الأول فقط، وأضفت انا الجزء الثاني عليه ليكون كلامه كاملا، فكيف تسمي هذا تجاهل؟

انا اكمل ما دلست انت فيه وبترته..



> كل ما هنالك ياأفاضل وببساطة أن واحد أتت في الوضع المحايد عشان تقول أنهم مش شخص واحد بل واحد في شئ.


نعم، شخص هنا في الإنجليزية تعني "أقنوم" وهذا ما لا نقول به معهم، وهذا الـ"شيء" الواحد، أثبتناه انه هو الجوهر لغويا بأدلة أغرقت الموضوع ولم ترد على أي منها..



> وده تحليل العالم للكلمة في النص ياأصدقاء


ما علاقة كل هذا بعبارتي:
لم يحدث، الذي أقله ان العلماء ليسوا في مستوى لغوي واحد، أيوجد في هذا ما هو غريب؟ هل العلماء كلهم في مستوى لغوي واحد؟ هل تقول بهذا؟ رجاء أجبني بنعم أو لا..

صدقني لا مجال للهروب..



> بالله عليكم الراجل بيتكلم عن النصوص السابقة للعدد 30 بمفردها ولا النص 30 داخل معاها في كلام الرجل


ما علاقة السؤال بتعليقي؟

هل لم تفهم ماذا اقول؟
اكرره لك:


> فكل الكلام الملون بالاحمر يتكلم فيه عن النصوص السابقة لهذا النص وهى الخاصة بالرعية وأن يخطفها احد من يده او من يد أبيه..إلخ، ثم قال بعدها هذه الجملة التي ينقلها لنا المسلم قاصدا بها النص "أنا والآب واحد" فكلمة "here" المقصود بها السياق، وبالطبع لم يقل احد ان السياق يقول بوحدانية الجوهر بشكل مخصص، وهذا ما قاله من ينقل عنه، ولكن سرعان ما عاد الرجل وقال:


تعالى لأريك ما لم تراه في كلام الرجل نفسه:


I and my Father are one—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father’s hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “Neither have they,” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).


والآن تعالى لتهرب مرة أخرى:
هذه العبارات الملونة بالأزرق:
His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked,

and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father’s hands, as if they had not been given out of them.

هل هى النص 30 أم ما قبله؟ هل نرى منك الشجاعة في الجواب الصريح مثل "النص 30" أو "ما قبله"؟



كلمة here لننظر جميعا في السياق التي وردت فيه:

“Neither have they,” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not
the precise thing here affirmed

الآن أخبرني، أين هنا الحديث عن النص 30 شكلا أو موضوعاً قبل كلمة here ؟؟ نتمنى ان تستخرج لنا من كلامه حرفيا ما يقصده بكلمة "here"؟ فهل تفعل؟



> يعني كلمة here تشمل النص في سياقه


لا اقصد هذا، كلمة here كان يتكلم فيها عن النصوص السابقة كما بينت لك حرفيا من كلامه..



> لأن أصلا الوحدة مذكورة في النص 30


هو أصلا فين كلامه "هنا" عن النص 30 عشان تتكلم عن الوحدة اللي فيه؟



> فلما يقول though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed
> يعني وحدة الجوهر هنا ليست الشئ المؤكد


فين بقى؟ في النص 30 ولا في السابق له كما أثبت واضع لك النص مرة أخرى:

I and my Father are one—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father’s hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “Neither have they,” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).





> هل فيه تصريح أوضح من هذا ؟!!!


دا مافيش تصريح أساسا، انت بتتكلم في ترجمة وانا بتكلم في ان هذا الذي تترجمه على النص 30 أم ماقبله، يعني حضرتك مش فاهم اساسا انا بكلمك في اية!!



> أين ردك على ما جاء في بداية كلامه يارجل ؟؟!! اتق الله يارجل
> one” is neuter—“one thing شفت قال ايه .. مش هترد أنا عارف ولو قعدت أكرر من هنا لرمضان اللي جاي


رددت عليك سابقاً وربما اكون قد كررت لك الرد! ولا احتاج لتكرار سؤالك المجاب عنه سابقاُ فليست مسئوليتي أنك لا ترى الردود أو انك تنساها!

راجع الموضوع..



> وهو أنا قلت أن الرجل بيغلط اغسطينوس .. لكن لماذا لم ترد على ما جاء في بداية كلامه يارجل؟!!


قبل الرد على هذا الكلام الجميل، لماذا هربت كلام الرجل نفسه الموجود أمامك ومررت عليه مرور الكرام؟ نكرره للقاريء لكي يعرف ماذا تفعل.

لم ترد على:

    وهذا ما قاله من ينقل عنه، ولكن سرعان ما عاد الرجل وقال:

    that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true.

    فهو يؤكد على لزوم وواجبية أن يكون هنا اساس المؤكد هنا (وحدانية القوة) هى وحدانية الجوهر، ويقول أن بدونها لن تكون الحقيقة صحيحة، وهذا صحيح، لانه طالما واحد في الجوهر مع ابيه فلهم نفس القوة، فطالما نفس القوة فلهم نفس الجوهر.


تشدد يا عزيزي فهذا هو أيضاً كلام الرجل




> وهو أنا قلت أن الرجل بيغلط اغسطينوس .. لكن لماذا لم ترد على ما جاء في بداية كلامه يارجل؟!!


لم اقل لنك قلت هذا اصلا، لكن موافقته ( هو نفسه العالم بشحمه ولحمه) لكلام القديس أغسطيونوس عندما شرح النص بهذا التفصيل انت ترفضها مع انه نفس العالم! ولكنك تضع الجزء الأاول من كلامه ولا ترد على الجزء الثاني، هذا مع اثباتنا خطأك في الجزء الأول..


نضع كلام الرجل مرة أخرى لترأه:


فهو يقول:

And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).

أي أن الرجل يقول بصحة كلام اغسطينوس الذي فيه يؤكد على أن .. "واحد" تدين الأريوسيين الذين يرفضون وحدة الجوهر!!
قال ماذا؟ قال ان اغسطينوس كان على صواب، ثم نقل كلامه "اللغوي" ، وفي النهاية يأتي الينا مرة أخرى ويقول أننا لم نعلق مضحك جداً..

أما عن عدم الرد فأوضحنا انك مجرد إفتراء إما لكونك سريع النسيان أو أنك لا ترى ردودي من الأساس، فالمشكلة فيك..



> لأنه وببساطة يحرجك
> while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest
> واحد محايد تعني شئ واحد ربما هدف واحد .. بعدين يستنتج ما يحب من السياق .


وضعنا باقي كلامه نفسه ليوضح كلامه هذا نفسه، وكلاهما لنفس الشخص في نفس المكان! فلماذا تطلب الرد وقد رددنا كثيراً؟



> إنما واحد كده بشكلها ده وفي وضعها دي حسب كلامه = شئ واحد .. ربما هدف واحد


هذا "ربما" لكن ماذا عاد فقال: لنضع كلامه

I and my Father are one—Our language admits not of the precision of the original in this great saying. “Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses, as nearly as may be, the purport of the saying. There seemed to be some contradiction between His saying they had been given by His Father into His own hands, out of which they could not be plucked, and then saying that none could pluck them out of His Father’s hands, as if they had not been given out of them. “Neither have they,” says He; “though He has given them to Me, they are as much in His own almighty hands as ever—they cannot be, and when given to Me they are not, given away from Himself; for He and I have all in common.” Thus it will be seen, that, though oneness of essence is not the precise thing here affirmed, that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true. And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).? Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30).





هذا هو كلام الرجل صدقني!



> فيه قاعدة بتقول : ما تطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به الاستدلال .. خد بالك بقى من ربما


هاهاها، وبالتالي بطل إستدلالك بما قال عنه "ربما" وهو "one interest" وثبتَ ما لم يتطرق إليه الإحتمال عندما قال عن وحدة الجوهر:
that truth is the basis of what is affirmed, without which it would not be true.

وعندما وافق كلام القديس أغسطينوس الذي كان يرد على الأريوسيين بهذه الكلمة أيضاً:

And Augustine was right in saying the “We are” condemns the Sabellians (who denied the distinction of Persons in the Godhead), while the “one” (as explained) condemns the Arians (who denied the unity of their essence).?


فهذه موافقاته الصريحة التي بلا "ربما" هذا فضلا عن عدم صحة هذه الجملة سواء منطقياً او عملياً او دينياً... ولهذا فأنت تستعملها في تفاسيرك "واختلف العلماء" واختلف المفسرون" وهذا فيه "نظر" ، يكفي عبارة "والله أعلم" فهى بها كل الشك بحسب منطقك، فطالما الله اعلم فربما كلامك صحيحا وربما خاطئاً، ومن هنا بطُلَ كلامك

حظ اوفر عزيزي يا صاحب الإحتمال



> ضع الرد أمام الجميع عشان يعرفوا انك لم ترد .


امال رقم المشاركة دي اية؟
نكرر: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222867&postcount=9



> أين يارجل تعليقك ؟!!


إهدأ يا عزيزي، إهدأ، تعليقي في المشاركات التالية لهذه المشاركة (9) فلا ترجع لنفس السؤال في مشاركة سابقة لأن بالتأكيد الجواب سيكون في المشاركات التالية لها!

هذا فضلا عن أني قلت وكررت كثيراً جداً أن ردي هو عبارة عن إظهار بترك للنصوص وتدليسك في المعنى عن طريق وضعي لباقي النص الذي بترته والذي يدينك، وهذا كله مثبت في الموضوع سابقاً..



> الرجل يقول في بداية كلامه
> The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union
> حسب كلام الرجل واحد بشكلها ده وفي وضعها المحايد ده = الوحدة ربما أي وحدة


مجاب عنه بداية من هنا: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3222780&postcount=5



> نفس كلام الاستشهاد السابق Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30
> وتذكر ربما دي اللي هتفكرك بالقاعدة :"ما تتطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به ...." أكمل


رددنا عليه واثبتنا كل ما اردنا بالدليل النصي من كلامه عكس ما تفعل انت فتلقي بالتهم فقط

وانا اتذكر قاعدتك الخاطئة عزيزي، واريد ان تتذكر انت ان الرجل وضع الإحتمال في ما تستشهد به أنت وليس أنا..



> وصدقني لن نرى لك تعليقا أبدا


نعم، سترى الروابط التي فيها ردي السابق، فلا تكرار لردي هذه اصبت فيها..



> لا يعنيني ما قاله في النهاية ايضا .. تدري لماذا ؟؟


لأنك تكيل بمكيالين وانك بترت النصوص وانك تريد التدليس، وها انت تعترف وتقر وتشهد (شايف الكلام ) بأن كلام نفس هذا الرجل بشحمه ولحمه ترفض كلامه تارة وتقبل كلامه تارة أخرى مع انه نفس الشخص ونفيس الكلام، فانت في قلبك زيغ



> لأنه بعد أن قال أن كلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني أي وحدة قال:
> and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection


هذا ايضاً رددنا عليه بداية من هذه المشاركة : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3223257&postcount=19

فللقاريء حق القراءة والمتابعة..

لا تظن أني أمل من تكرار اجاباتي عن طريق وضع الروابط عزيزي



> فله أن يفهم من السياق ما يشاء كما لكل واحد أن يفهم منه ما يشاء .. إنما النص بدون السياق لا يحسم الأمر.


هذا كلام لا قيمة له في الحوار، فها انت تضع نفسك حكما عليه، تعالى لأضع لك عباراة من كلامه وأسالك بعدها سؤال حسب كلامه (وهو سؤال هربت منه أيضاً)، الرجل يقول:

It may express any union

وسؤالي لك: هل هذه الكلمة يمكن ان تعني "وحدة الجوهر" حيث أن هذا النوع من الوحدة هو ضمن "أي" وحدة بحسب كلامه؟


لو لم تفهم السؤال:

الرجل يقول أن الكلمة يمكن أن تعطي "أي" وحدة، وركز على كلمة "أي" دي، وسؤالي هنا: هل يمكن ان تعني "وحدة الجوهر"؟ جيث ان وحدة الجوهر هو نوع من الانواع التي قال عنها الرجل "أي وحدة"؟


هل نرى منك ولو مرة واحدة جواب مباشر؟



من كلامه سأكبرها لك:


I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin, Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them, however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears probable from the following considerations:

1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.

2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver. 33.

3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.

4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing, leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood, it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not distinctly disavow that such was his intention.

The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.


أعرفت لماذا بترت النص؟



> تعال أزيدك من الشعر أبياتا ونعطي القراء شيئا قيما


انت لم تعطيني اي ابيات لأي اشعار، انت فقط اعطتني تكرار!



> تعالوا نرى رأي العالم Dr. Thomas L. Constable
> First, Jesus' claim to oneness does not in itself prove the Son's unity in essence with the Father


أين التحليل اللغوي أصلاً؟ هل نسيت ان الموضوع يتكلم بحيث اللغة؟ في اندفاعك نسيت..



> Jesus did not mean that He and the Father were the same person of the
> Godhead. If He had meant that, He would have used the masculine form
> of the word translated "one" (Gr. heis). Instead He used the neuter form of
> the word (Gr. hen). He meant that He and the Father were one in their
> ...


نفس التعليق السابق! هل نسيت عن ماذا نتحدث؟



> يبقى استخدام واحد في الوضع المحايد هنا لغرض واحد .. علشان يوضح أن المسيح والله مش شخص واحد ..


والرجل لم يقل هذا الكلام، فضلا عن انه لا علاقة له بالموضوع!

والرجل يقول : He meant that He and the Father were one in their action.
فمن اين أتى بهذا الكلام لغويا؟ وهل توافقه؟



> ونفس الكلام هنا
> The setting of v. 30 in relation to vv 28-29 shows that a functional unity of the Son and Father in their care for the sheep is in mind. From earliest times it has been observed that Jesus says, 'I and the Father are "en,"' not "eis," i.e., one in action, not in person
> George R. Beasley-Murray, Word Biblical Commentary, Vol. 36, p. 174


أين التحليل اللغوي أصلاً؟ هل نسيت ان الموضوع يتكلم بحيث اللغة؟ في اندفاعك نسيت..



> The Greek word "one" (hen) is neuter, not masculine, so that Jesus is not saying that he and God are one person, nor even of one nature or essence. Rather, he is saying that he and God are united in the work that they do.


هذا جميل، ولكنه لم يخرنا على أي اساس لغوي قال أنهما واحد في العمل؟!!
هذه مشكلتك، اتمنى ان تحلها وتخبرني..



> طبعا ما يضحك أن مولكا يأتي بعد ما العلماء قالوا نستخلص نوع الوحدة من السايق ويقول:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


طبعا ليس بعيدا على من بتر ودلس على العلماء أن يكذب الآن ويدلس، فأنا لم اقل هذا الكلام الذي تنسبه إليّ والذي بناءً عليه سأقوم بفصلك لتكرار كذبك، فكلامي كان كالآتي:



> > قال الرجل أيضا في نفس الاقتباس : نوع هذه الوحدة نستخلصه من السياق.. إذن النص بتركيبته بناءا على هذا الكلام لا يعني وحدة الجوهر بل يعني الوحدة وليس نوعها.
> 
> 
> طبعا هذا كلام لا قيمة له:
> ...


فأين ما ادعيته على؟ فهل لا تفهم أني اقول على كلامك أنت وليس كلامهم هم؟ هذا أولاً،
ثانيا: كان كلامك عن عالم واحد فقط، وبالتالي ففضلا عن اني لم اقل عن عالم واحد او أكثر، فانا قلت عن كلامك انت!



> ههههههههههههههههه يعني لو كانت موجودة وهم عميان مش شايفينها فقد أتوا بها من السياق ولو مكنتش موجودة ياجماعة لغويا فهي موجودة في السياق هههههههه


يبدو انك فقدت صوابك ولم تعد تفهم أغلب كلامي ويبدو انك لا تعرف كيف تتحاور بأدب!

من الذي قال هذا الكلام التافة الذي كتبته انت؟ انا لم اقل هذا الكلام ولا كلامي يوحي بهذا الفهم الغريب!

انا اقول لك ما فعلوه فعلا، هناك علماء أتوا بالوحدة في الجوهر من النص نفسه حرفيا وهناك علماء ليسوا على قدر عالي في اللغة وهذا طبيعي جدا إذ ان دراسات كل العلماء ليست واحدة وميولهم، وهؤلاء الأخيريين أتوا به هو نفسه من السياق، فما علاقة كلامي هذا بكلامك المقتبس ذاك؟
هذا تكتبه لانك تبتر كلامي نفسه!! فلا عجب إن لم تفهم ، فقد كان كلامي:

    2. اتجاه علماء لإستخلاص نفس النتيجة من السياق، لا علاقة له بوجود أو عدم وجود وحدة الجوهر لغويا، فبالنسبة لهم، لو كانت موجودة فهم اتوا بها من السياق، وان لم تكن موجودة (لغويا في النص) فهى وفقا لهم موجودة في السياق، فما العلاقة بين أنهم اتوا بها من طريق "آخر" وبين ان وحدة الجوهر موجودة لغويا فعلا كما اثبتنا ولم ترد؟

أبسّط لك الكلام لأنه يبدو انك صرت لا تفهمه مطلقاً، الوحدانية في الجوهر موجودة في النص نفسه كنص ، وموجودة في السياق، جميل؟ جميل، هناك نوعان من العلماء، من هو متخصص ومتقن للغة سيجد أن النص كنص يقول بالوحدانية في الجوهر، بغض النظر عن أن السياق فيه وحدانية الجوهر مرة أخرى، والنوع الثاني من العلماء الذين هم ليسوا متخصصين في اللغة، وهؤلاء سيفسرون النص ويستخرجون منه الوحدانية في الجوهر أيضا بغض النظر عن وجود تلك الوحدانية في النص نفسه كنص!!

هل فهمت شيء!!



> والله شر البلية ما يضحك فعلا
> دول طلعوا علماء أي كلام يارجل


هذا لانك لا تفهم كلامي أصلاً...



> ياعم علماء أي كلام ..


ما هذا السفة الذي تكتبه؟ هل أصبحت لا تجيد كتابة اي شيء مفيد للقاريء؟ لماذا تكتب هذا الكلام الفارغ؟ اعيد عليك الجملة لربما تفهمها..
جدلا: دا حسب كلامهم ، وطبعا مع معرفة أن ليس كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا أصلا، فضلا عن إتقانهم للغة.

هنا من المفترض انك لو اردت الإعتراض على كلامي فيكون كلامك بأن "كل" العلماء يفسرون لغويا، لان كلامي كان فيه "ليس كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا"، وأيضاً أن تقول لي "لا يا مولكا، كل العلماء يتقنون اللغة" لاني قلت "فضلا عن إتقانهم للغة". هكذا يعرف القاريء فيما تتكلم انت وتعارض، لكن من قال انهم علماء اي كلام؟ هذا تسفيه للحوار فقط لانك لا تملك الا هذا المستوى من الكلام!



> لازم الناس دي تاخد كورسات في اليونانية من تاني الصراحة


مرة أخرى كلام فارغ! ثم تتعجبون عندما تحذف هذا الكلام الفارغ من منتدياتنا حتى نحتفظ بهذا السفة! أين ردك على كلامي! لا يوجد، كل ما تعرفه ان تكتب "ههههههههههههههههههههههه" أو أن تكتب كلاما تافها لا قيمة له حواريا في الموضوع ككل!

هذه هى مستوياتكم يا مسلمين، لكن الحوار بالأدلة ، ابعد ما تعرفوا ان تفهمهوه فضلا عن أن تستخدموه!



> انا معاك علماء تعبانين ولا يفهموا حاجة في اليوناني .


فلينظر القاريء لهذه العبارات ويعرف لماذا نقوم بحذف مداخلاتهم التافهة ونقوم بطردهم لكي لا يلومونا، فهم تعودوا في منتدياتهم على التفاهات، على الإستهزاء، ولا يعرفون الإحترام ولا الحوار الجاد ولا المصحوب بأدلة، فضلا عن الفهم المنعدم! فبالتالي يأتون إلينا بهذا المستوى الذي لا يرتقي للضحل ليحاورونا به ، فترى منهم هذه العبارات التافهة ويغضبون عندما تحذف سفاهاتهم من منتدياتنا!


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2012)

نستكمل، فيما بعد، هرب من رأس المشاركة #63 ولم يرينا تعليقنا على تدليسه الذي أظهرناه..

ودعونا نكرر لكم ما تركه :





> ويبقى السؤال قائما : الاقتباسات السابقة تقول لمعرفة كنه الوحدة  نرجع إلى السياق .. لماذا ومن المفترض أن الأمر كما تزعم محسوم  لغويا؟؟


أجبنا كثيراً وانت تكرر، فقل لي كم مرة على ان اكرر حتى ترى  كلامي فضلا عن أن تفهمه فهذا شأن آخر.

قلنا أن العلماء ليسوا سواسية في تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي، وبالتالي لا  يفترض أن يكون كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا، وبالتالي لن يستخلصوا المعنى من  اللغة كلغة، هذه واحدة، هناك علماء أخرجوا المعنى من اللغة كما اثبتنا،  وهناك من السياق، وهذا لا يعارض ذاك، لان هناك أكثر من طريق للوصول لنفس  النتيجة، لماذا لا تفهم هذا الكلام البسيط؟



> ولماذا قالوا بأن (واحد) محايد + (فعل كينونة) جمع مذكر = أي وحدة  ولم يقولا بوحدة الجوهر إلا بعد رجوعهما للكلام في النصوص؟؟


نفس  الجواب أعلاه، إنسخه وإقرأه مرة أخرى وبهذا أكون كررت لك مرتان




> اشكرك على هذا الاعتراف .. الرجل بدأ بالناحية اللغوية للنص ثم قال  أن المقصود أي وحدة ثم ذهب إلى النصوص الأخرى ليحدد نوعها من خلال السياق  ... وهذا ما كنت أقوله منذ البداية .. فكيف تزعم أن الموضوع محسوم لغويا  والاقتباسات السابقة بدأت بالشق اللغوي ولم تجد ذلك الحسم ؟!!


هنا  نقطة تدليس أو عدم تركيز منك إذا احسنت الظن بك، دعني اوضحها، الموضوع  محسوم لغويا فعلا، عند من؟ عند اللغوين، أما انك وضعت علماء لم يفسروا على  اساس اللغة ربما لعدم تخصصهم لغويا، ووصولهم لنفس النتيجة من السياق، فهذا  لا علاقة له بان العلماء الآخرين وصلوا عن طريق اللغة، وهذا ما اقله انا  وترفضه بغير دليل انت، فكيف تستغرب أن الموضوع محسوم فعلا لغويا عن طريق  علماء لم يفسروا لغويا اصلا وتترك العلماء الذين فسروا لغويا؟!!

لنضع كلام الرجل مرة أخرى، رحمة بالتدليس منك:


 I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the  masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the  precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the  particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the  previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the  same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this  that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,  Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them,  however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the  Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears  probable from the following considerations:

 1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the  Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able  to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power  superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all  creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they  were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus  understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.

 2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they  took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they said  to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver. 33.

 3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.

 4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing,  leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the  same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood,  it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not  distinctly disavow that such was his intention.

 The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood  him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

 Barnes, A. (1884-1885). Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.​ 
العجيب ان الرجل عندما وضع الآراء، وضع الأسباب التي جعلت "كل الآباء" يقولون بوحدانية الجوهر، وتجده في هذه الأسباب يقول بنفسه :

 The question in debate was not about his being united with the Father in plan and counsel, but in power.
 ثم بعدها أكد:
 or that he had power superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all creation.​ 
وطبعا هذا ترفضه انت

ثم جاء في النقطة الرابعة وقال "another declaration implying the same  thing" وهذا يعني أنه قال شيئا أخر يتضمن نفس الشيء، اللي هو "وحدانية  الجوهر"، ولاحظ أن هنا المتكلم هو هذا العالم نفسه الذي تتشدق به.


الأغرب أني علقت على هذا الكلام وها انت تكرره بل وتدعي اني لم اعلق!



> وها هو مولكا يؤكد ما أقوله عن الاقتباسات السابقة منذ البداية مرة  أخرى:


الصراحة جملة مضحكة تبين انك فعلا تركيزك ضعيف للغاية، فها  انا قد قلت هذا في الصفحة الأولى عندما قلت:



> هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على  ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل  وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد  أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!!  صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك  عليه..


والآن نشكر المسيح انك استعدت عافيتك وبدأت تعرف ان هذا قلته  من قبلك الآن في الصفحة الاولى

حسنا، سأبسط الإجابة لعلي أرى مردودا إيجابيا هذه المرة في الفهم، الرجل  بدأ بالشق اللغوي، ثم وصل انه نوع من الوحدة، ثم ذهب ليعرف ما هو هذا النوع  من الوحدة الذي وجده ف النص نصياً، فأتى بالسياق في النقطة الأولى، لماذا؟  ليعرف معنى الوحدة النصية الموجودة في النص، وهذا لكونه لم يصل اليها عن  طريق النص فقط، فهو وصل للوحدة النصية عن طريق السياق، لذا فهو ليس تفسير،  بل هو "تحديد" لنوع هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعلا فعلا في النص نفسه.. هل  هذا مفهوم؟



> آه أي وحدة زي ما قيل


أشكرك يا عزيزي، ومن ضمن هذه الـ"أي" وحدة ، وحدة "الجوهر"...

نشكرك، وما تطرق إليه الإحتمال بطل به الإستدلال واثبتنا ان العلماء قالوا بوجدة الجوهر



> وياصديق دعني أهمس لك بشئ, أنا هنا لا أناقش علشان أثبت خطأ القول  بوحدة الجوهر أو لا .. وإلا فده سهل جدا بعدة جوانب منها الجانب اللي  بنتكلم فيه


يا عزيزي، انا لا يهمني لأي شيء انت تناقش! انا اناقشك  لأجل أي سبب، فأسبابك لا تهمني، فكلهاء إن كانت خاطئة ستنتهي بالفشل التام  كما الآن، فلن تثبت شيء واحد إلا ما اريد أنا!!
وانت لا تستطيع ان تثبت خطأ القول بوحدة الجوهر، هذا محال..
ولا بأي جانب حتى!



> أنا بحاول أوصل لك ياصديقي أن النص لا يحسم الأمر بأنه وحدة الجوهر  .. ممكن تكون أي وحدة تانية مش شرط


وهذا لم تقترب منه أصلاً ، ولا  تستطيع إثباته كما بينت لك ولم تعلق على اي شيء، انت لعجزك عن التعليق على  كل الأدلة التي اتيت بها لغويا واثبت بها ما اريد، حاولت ان تستخدم كلاما  آخراً، فتاره بترته ودلست، وتارة أخرى تأتنا بما يدينك كما بينت لك، وتارة  لا تفهم كلامهم، او كلامي، وتارى لا ترد أصلا على ردي، وتارة تكرر أسئلتك  رغم إجابتنا عنها،، ربما تكون وحدة إضافية على وحدة الجوهر التي  أثبتناها...


لم تعلق على كشفي لأخطائك في هذه العبارات:


وهذا ما قلته في الصفحة الأولى، فربما لم تره:


> برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً..


فهل عرفت انك تفيق بعد فترة لتسأل اسئلة أجبناها فعلا؟



> فهل كنت ترد بهذا على كلامه اللغوي الذي بدأ به وتقول أنا كملت كلام  الرجل اللي كان بيتكلم به من خلال السياق عشان أرد على كلامه اللغوي اللي  بدأ به ؟؟!! شئ جميل والله


انا لا ارد اصلا على كلامه! انا ارد على  كلامك عن كلامه واثبت خطأك منذ الصفحة الاولى تقريباً.. هذا فضلا عن اني  قلت انه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً



> طبعا أنا قلتلك الكلام ده في المداخلات السابقة وقلتلك مينفعش ترد  ببقية كلامه لأن باقي كلامي من خلال السياق على عكس ما بدأ به من الناحية  اللغوية .. والحمد لله قلت ما يدين مداخلاتك السابقة بمقولتك  هذه.


صدقني انا قلت هذا الكلام في الصفحة "الأولى" وليست مشكلتي انك  تفقد الوعي ثم تعود إليه لتقول ما قلته انا فعلا! فما ذنبي ان تركيزك شبة  معدوم؟



> وهل هنا يتحدث من الناحية اللغوية ؟!!


امال المسيح "صرح" إزاي؟





> لا أشتت ولا يحزنون


بل تشتت، لاننا نتكلم عن النص 30 فقط الآن..



> أنا برد عليك ياصديق لأن كلمة يتضمن غير تعني


وانا اريدها تضمن، هل لم تر هذه ايضا؟



> وعليه ضربت نفس المثال


ليس في الموضوع امثلة، الموضوع عن  مناقشة نصوص، وهذا سنناقشه، وعندما ستهرب الى النص 30 مرة أخرى!!!
واكرر لك كلامي الذي لم ار منك إجابة عليه:

    حقا أنا أعذرك، فانت في موقف لا تحسد عليه، كل فترة تكرر نفس الكلام عن  هذا النص فأقول لك أجله للنهاية فتذكره مرة أخرى للتشتيت ، ألا تثق في  قدرتك على إثبات وجهة نظرك؟ هل هذه الثقة في قدراتك ستقل عندما ننتهي من  هذا الجزء؟ لو لا، إذن أخر هذا النص، فهو معك الآن ومعك حينها.. ولكن انا  اعذرك لأنك لم تجد ما ترد به على هذا الكلام الصريح



> وصدقني هذا المثال يحرجك جدا .. لنكمل


من الممتع ان أراك لا  تستطيع اثبات شيء يحرجني فتلجأ لتقريره بالكتابة علىّ إدعاء يمكن لأي شخص  ان ينسبه لاي شخص!!

حاول ان تركز في الحوار فصدقني سترى فيه ما لن ينسك إياه



> هههههههههههههههه تنازل كما شئت ياعزيزي الكل شايفك


اتمنى  ان اشوف انا يا عزيزي ايضا مع هؤلاء "الكل" ما تنازلت عنه! فربما انت معك  تصريح موثق في الشهر العقاري بالحديث على لسان "الكل"!! لماذا بدلا من ان  تقل هذه الكلمات لماذا لم تعطني بالإقتباس المباشر الشيء الذي تنازلت  عنه!!!؟
ألا تجده ومع ذلك فالكل "شايفني"؟!!
اجعلهم يشوفوني اكثر واكثر عندما تقتبس ما تنازلت عنه، وإلا ان تفعل فكلامك مجرد هراء لا قيمة له لأنه بلا دليل..

نكرر لك ما هربت منه:

    مين بس اللي قال لك اني عايزها "تعني" انا عايزها "تضمن" لانها كلمة  فتضمنت الوحدانية في الجوهر وهذا ما ترفضه أنت ناهيك على أنك بهذا الكلام  أثبت ان المسيح ليس فقط واحد مع الآب في الإرادة أو القوة، بل ايضا في  الجوهر فشكرا لك. 



> فاكر في أول مداخلة قلت ايه


أه فاكر، فين في اول مداخلة أتكلمنا عن ان الرجل قال "تضمن" ام "تعني" أصلا؟


تعالى افكرك باللي قلته لك في اول مداخلة عشان هانستخدمه هنا تاني :


> واضح أنك ضعيف في فهم كلامي


وهنا أنا أؤكد انك ضعيف في فهم  كلامي وضعيف حتى في إخفاء تدليسك... تعالوا لنبدأ كشف التدليس:

سألتني أنت وقلت:




> الكلمة لغويا لا تعني واحد في الجوهر واتحداك ان تخرج ذلك من أي  قاموس .. هل تقبل؟؟


وهذا الكلام كان عن كلام دانيال والاس ، وارجو  ان تتذكر، هذا الكلام كان على كلام دانيال والاس وليس ألبرت بارنز!!!


فرددت عليك وقلت:



> واضح أنك ضعيف في فهم كلامي، من قال أن الكلمة في حد ذاتها تعني  "واحد في الجوهر" لكي تتحداني لأثبت هذا؟ أليس من المنطقي أن تثبت الإدعاء  أولا على أني قلته، ثم تتحداني في أن اثبت إدعائي!! أم انك تريد إثبات شيء  لم أدعيه أصلا!!
> 
> 
> 
> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر، وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك  فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن  فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح  (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟ لا أعتقد، عموما أتمنى أن ترينا أدلتك لأن القسم ليس  للكلام بل للأدلة..


وهنا انت تتكلم عن كلمة تتضمن في كلام ألبرت  بارنز، فما العلاقة بين كلامي عن والاس والذي عندما لم نكن قد وضعنا اصلا  كلام بارنز والكلمة الآن في كلام بارنز؟

انا اريدها تضمن كما قالها بارنز وليست تعني في كلام بارنز،،


فأين خالفت هذا ورجعت فيه؟

هل عرفت انك فقدت كل تركيزك؟ بتأتي بكلام تعليقا على ردك في كلام والاس، لتلصقه بكلام تعليقا على كلامك في كلام بارنز!!!

أيسفة هذا الذي يجعلك تخلط كلمة من كلام بارنز الى كلام والاس؟!!
لا عجب، انه مستواكم..




> صحيح حد يرد عليه ويقوله مين بس اللي قالي أنه عاوزها تعني  ؟!!


وانت رحت فين: نسألك انك السؤال دا: مين اللي قالك اني عايزها  "تعني"؟

هل نرى جواب ام هروب كالعادة؟



> يارجل اتق الله في نفسك


كلام فارغ! اين ردك؟
نكرر:

    الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها  لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا  في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي  للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص.. 



> ده الرجل بيشرح السبب الذي جاءت به الكلمة في وضع محايد وليس مذكر وانت تقول بمفردها





> The word translated “one” is not in the masculine, but in the neuter  gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union. It  may express any union​ بيقولك لم تأت في المذكر _لأن ما قبلها مذكر طبعا_ بل أتت في الوضع المحايد  فهي تعبر عن الوحدة أي وحدة وليس نوع هذه الوحدة


ركز عزيزي، لا  تكتب كلامه فأنا اعرفه، انا اريد منك الرد:


    الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها  لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا  في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي  للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص.. 



> والراجل اللي قبله بيقول


الراجل اللي قبله؟
هل انت عاقل وفي كامل وعيك؟
انا بكلمك عن اقتباس محدد لرجل محدد تقوم تقول لي "الراجل اللي قبله"؟ قبله اية وبعده اية؟ ما تجاوب على اللي بنسألك عليه؟




> فعل الكينونةare مذكر بينما one في الوضع المحايد تعني شئ واحد  ربما وحدة الغرض


أجبتك واثبت من كلامك أنه يقول بوحدة الجوهر أيضا،  واذكرك بربما بطل بها الإستشهاد



> يبقى بيفسرها لغويا بمفردها ازاي اذا كان ربطها بما قبلها


اهو انت كدا بدأت تخش في السؤال، فين بقى ربطها باللي قبلها في  قوله "شيء واحد" من اين اتى بكلمة "شيء"؟
هل السؤال صعبا لهذه الدرجة؟ لم اكن اقصد هذه الصعوبة ولكنك أضعف بكثير من الأسئلة! فماذا افعل لك..



> أشد في شعر اللي جنبي يعني ..


دع شعره فالقادم، يجعلك تشد في  شعرك انت فاللي جنبك ليس له ذنب أنه جنبك ، انت من وضعت نفسك في هذا  المأزق، وليس هو من وضعك..



> ويدعي الاستاذ مولكا بعد ذلك أنهم لم يحللوا ولم يفسروا شيئا بل  كان هذا مجرد اعراب للكلمة فحسب !! هذه مصيبة


مصيبة حلّت عليك  عزيزي، مصيبة انك لا ترد على كلامي، نكرره:

    الرجل لم يدخل الكلمة اصلا في النص لكي يفسرها فيه، فهو أتى بمعناها  لغويا بمفردها ككلمة، بدليل انه اتي بكلمة "شيء" واحد، وهى غير موجودة اصلا  في النص كله، فلا يوجد كلمة اسمها "شيء"، ومن هنا فهو أوضح المعنى اللغوي  للكلمة ككلمة وليس للكلمة في النص.. 



> رغم أني وضعت له مثالا لكيفية الإعراب إلا أني لم أجد له تعليقا  يشفي الصدور


ممكن الرابط ؟ لأني سأكشف للقاريء شيء طريفاً...



> هذا هو الإعراب إنما لما اشرح السبب للإتيان بالكلمة على هذا الوجه  في هذا النص لا يعدد هذا إعرابا فقط .. مصيبة أنك لا تميز .


انا لا  اتحدث الآن اصلا في الإعراب بل في معنى الكلمة بأنه قال "شيء واحد" فأين  ترى في الكلمتين اي اعراب؟

المصيبة انك لا تفهم اساسا اساسا عن ماذا اسألك والمصيبة الأخرى والأدهى انك رغم ذلك تقوم بالرد!!
مضحك هذا المسلم!


لماذا هربت من الكلام الموجود أسفل هذا الكلام؟

نضعه لك لنبين عجزك.




> فحضرتك عاوزه يربط كل كلمة بالأخرى ازاي اذا كان ربطهم  بالفعل


ما هو المشكلة انك بتقول "ربطهم بالفعل" لكن لما هاسألك "اين  هذا الربط؟" لن تعطني هذا الربط!

    أنت تضع كلامك هو المقياس!! 



> بيقولك فعل الكينونة الجمع are مذكر بينما كلمة (واحد) محايدة  يبقى تعني شئ واحد .. فهيربطهم ازاي بقى اكتر من كده ممكن تقول؟!!


ثواني، يعني انت معترف انه بيحلل الكلمة ككلمة؟ 



> هذا لأنك لا تعرف الفرق بين التحليل لنص والإعراب لكلمات النص فقط.


هذا كلامي لك مضافا اليه كلمة "فقط" فماذا تعني..




> بالله عليكم ياجماعة الخير ده إعراب فقط
> “Are” is in the masculine gender—“we (two persons) are”; while “one” is  neuter—“one thing.” Perhaps “one interest” expresses


من قال أن  هذا السطر (السطر، السطر) إعراب فقط؟
من فضلك الإقتباس المباشر من كلامي..



> وهيفسر النص بس هو هياخد الكلمة على جنب ونفسرها .. ههههه ده كلام


من قال انه هاياخد الكلمة على جنب ويفسرها؟ انت من تقول فقط
من قال اصلا انه سيفسر الكلمة؟!! ما هذا الذي تكتبه؟ ألا ترد على ردي بدلا من ان تخترع أشياء وترد عليها؟



طبعا هربت من الفضيحة لأنك تتكلم فيما لا تعرف ولا تفهم ولا تدرس! فسحقاً!

نعيد عليكم الفضيحة، لتروا مستواه اللغوي في التعريفات!!



> الإعراب اللي اعرفه اني اعمل كده :





> ??? personal pronoun - first person nominative singular
> 
> ????? noun - nominative singular masculine
> 
> ?? adjective - nominative singular neuter​


حقيقي أنت ممتع، قارن هذا الكلام بالذي وضعته بالعربي:​ 
1. إنما أقولك كلمة (واحد) محايد :: ?? adjective - nominative singular neuter


2. ما قبلها (فعل الكينونة) جمع مذكر :: هو فين فعل الكينونة اللي انت وضعت "إعرابه"؟

فعل الكينونة هو "?????" يا حارس!! فين انت وضعت "إعرابه" ضع إعرابه لنقارنه مع الكلام العربي!!





> فكيف يكون هذا مجرد إعراب !!


امال دا اية؟



> هههههههههههه إذن علينا فتح كتاب أبلة نظيرة للبحث عن هذه التركيبة  السحرية.


مرة أخرى كلام سفية لا علاقة له بكلامي مطلقاً!!! لكي لا  تغضب عندما أزيل هذا الهراء من مشاركاتك واقوم بفصلك لعدم قدرتك على الحوار  بأدب! (طبعا انت محتفظ بنسخه عندك عشان الهلاوس اللي بتجي لكم اننا بنحذف  كلامكم شعان هو فظيع وقوي وجبار وعملاق وداحض ..إلخ، والحقيقة اننا نحذف  كلامكم السفية مثل هذا لكي لا ينزل المنتدى لمثل هذه المستويات التي تبتغون  الوصول اليها في منتدياتكم ولا تصلون لأنكم أقل)..



> أمال حضرتك عاوز ندور على القواعد والتراكيب اللغوية فين طيب .. في  مجلة ميكي ؟!!


يمكنني أن اسمح للأعضاء أن يردو على هذا الهراء بما  يجرح مشاعرك في دينك وقرانك، فرجاء، أقم إعتبار لهذا المنع لهم، فلو سمحت  لهم بالحديث معك بمسواتك ستتأذى في مشاعرك وفي دينك، فرجاء لا تجبرني على  هذا لأني لن أرفض لك هذا الطلب إن كررته مرة أخرى بتكرار هذاا لأسلوب.. هذا  عن "مجلة ميكي".


انت مدلس (بالدليل) لان كلامي كان عن تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد، حيث قلت بالنص:



> هاهاها، تريد تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد في كتاب يحوي "قواعد" اللغة اليونانية؟
> 
> كيف؟ هذا الكتاب كتاب لغة ولا كتاب تحليل نص العهد الجديد لتجد فيه "تركيب"؟!! هل انت واع لما تقول؟!!
> 
> يعني "ليه الكتاب اللغوي دا يضع التركيب دا لغوياً"؟


طبعا إندفاعك  يجعلك لا تفهم الكلام وبالتالي إما تكتب كلاما سفيها كالسابق، أو ترد في  على كلاما لم اقله او اقصده اصلا! فرجاء ركز قليلا أو احضر معك من يراجع  على كلامك ليفهمك ما تخطيء فيه..



> نأتي الآن إلى التحدي الذي سقط فيه مولكا


يا عزيزي، مولكا لا يسقط، سواء في تحدي أو اي شيء...



> خايف تنزل ليه معنى ?? من قاموس سترونج ؟؟


فين خايف دي؟ انت مش بتفهم اني بسألك ليه؟
شوف الكلام:

    انزل من قاموس سترونج ليه؟ هو انا بتكلم معاك في معنى الكلمة ككلمة؟ الم انفي لك هذا الأمر كثيراً؟

وحياة رسول الإسلام لترد على هذا السؤال كما هو بدون إختراعات!



> أقولك أنا لأن ببساطة هيكون شكلك وحش أوي أوي لما تضع نتيجة البحث  في قاموس سترونج .. أضعها أنا ونشوف كده هيقول ايه


طبعا سيكون شكلي  سيء جدا عندما انزل بقاموس يشرح الكلمة ككلمة وانا استشهد به في نص في  العهد الجديد، اتفق معك في هذا، وهذا ما جعلك شكلك وحش أوي اوي اوي

لان كما قلنا ان هذا قاموس يشرح معانا الكلمات ولا علاقة له بشرح تركيب النص في نص محدد في العهد الجديد، فبئس الفكر فكرك.



> شكلك بقى وحش الحقيقة هل ياجماعة قاموس سترونج بيقول أن كلمة هي  تعني غرض واحد أو إرادة واحدة


طبعا لأ، وهو مين اللي قال ان قاموس  سترونج قال هذا لتسأل "الجماعة" ؟
انت بتحاور شخص تاني وبترد عليه هنا في الموضوع ولا اية؟



> يبقى لما تيجي تتحجج وتقول :


ايوة؟ نعم سيادتك؟ فين باقي الجملة جنابك؟ دي أكملها انا لوحدي؟!!

ركز يا عزيزي، ركز، أو اكتب ردك على مراحل يكون فيها تركيزك في قمته!



> آه بس المعاجم اللي أنا جبتها مقالتش أن هين معناها واحد زي قاموس  سترونج ما قال


يا عزيزي، حرام عليك، روح البس نظارة بدل ما تتعبنا  معاك في هذا السفة الحواري، سأريك كم أنك لا تملك أي تركيز عن طريق تصوير  مشاركتك والإشارة إلى خطأك:


وتعالى أضع لك هذا الجزء كله من القاموس:

روح عالج نظرك ثم تعالى يا عزيزي..


 III. Significant numbers
 Numbers are also used with a symbolical or theological significance.
 One is used to convey the concept of the unity and uniqueness of God,  e.g. Dt. 6:4, ‘The Lord our God is one Lord’. The human race stems from  one (Acts 17:26). The entry of sin into the world is through one man  (Rom. 5:12). The gift of grace is by one man, Jesus Christ (Rom. 5:15).  His sacrifice in death is a once-for-all offering (Heb. 7:27), and he is  the first-born from the dead (Col. 1:18), the firstfruits of the dead  (1 Cor. 15:20). ‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the  Father (Jn. 10:30), the union between believers and the Godhead, and the  unity which exists among Christians (Jn. 17:21; Gal. 3:28). ‘One’  further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42). The concept of  union is also found in the saying of Jesus concerning marriage, ‘and the  two shall become one’ (Mt. 19:6).
 Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New Bible dictionary (3rd  ed.) (831). Leicester, England; Downers Grove, Ill.: InterVarsity Press.​ 





> يوه ده قالت أنها وحدة الغرض .. طيب مولكا قال أن القواميس هتقول  أن هين يعني واحد ؟!!


غرض اية يا عزيزي؟ فين هنا قالت انها وحدة  غرض؟ انت شايف النص اللي انت معلم عليه بالاحمر قال جنبه اي نصوص؟

‘One’ further expresses singleness of purpose (Lk. 10:42).

دا معناه نص في إنجيل لوقا!! لوقا وليس يوحنا يا عزيزي!!
شوف بفى فين قال عن انجيل يوحنا:

‘One’ also expresses the unity between Christ and the Father (Jn. 10:30)

أما عن مولكا قال اية: مولكا مش بيقع في الغلط اللي انت وقعت في دا ابداً...


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أغسطس 2012)

> قول للقارئ ليه بقى قال واحد في الغرض


لأن الكلمة ككلمة يمكن ان تعني واحد في الغرض! اية المشكلة؟

فين بقى قال ان النص بتاع يوحنا 10 : 30 فيه واحد في الفرض، قول انت بقى للقارئ فين بقى اتكلم عن نص يوحنا 10 : 30 اصلا؟



> to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn x.30 [John   10:30]; xvii.11, 21-23 [John 17:11, 21-23]” - p. 186, Thayer’s   Greek-English Lexicon of the New Testament, Baker Book House, tenth   printing, August, 1984
> يوه برضو هين تعني وحدة الإرادة


طبعا كالعادة نظهر تدليسك ثم نرد عليك فلا ملل من كشف التدليس :

الجملة كلها كالآتي:

 b.  in opp. to a division into parts, and in ethical matters to  dissensions: ἓν σῶμα, πολλὰ μέλη, Ro. 12:4 sq.; 1 Co. 12:12, 20; ἓν  εἶναι, to be united most closely (in will, spirit), Jn. 10:30; 17:11,  21–23; ἐν ἑνὶ πνεύματι, μιᾷ ψυχῇ, Phil. 1:27 cf. Acts 4:32, (cf. Cic.  Lael. 25 (92) amicitiae vis est in eo, ut unus quasi animus fiat ex  pluribus); ἀπὸ μιᾶς (see ἀπό, III. p. 59b), Lk. 14:18.​  
فانت أخفيت الكلمة εἶναι  لانها في في حالة المصدر! ولكن الموجودة في النص  محل البحث ليست في  المصدر على الإطلاق! وهذا ما اقول لك عنه من البداية، ان  القاموس لن يحلل  كلمات النص بل سيعطي معنى للكلمة بدون النظر في النص،  وأزيدك من الشعر  بيتا انا ،واقول : حتى ولو وضع Jn. 10:30 كما رأيت، فهو  يذكر وجود الكلمة  كجذر ولا يعطي معناها في السياق اللغوي للآية.

وأحول لك السؤال هذه المرة، أين جاء في النص هذا التصريف لفعل الكينونة εἶναι ؟ حظاً سعيداً..





> معلش يامولكا قولهم ايه اللي يخلي المعجم ده يقول أن هين في هذا  النص تعني واحد في الإرادة مش واحد بس


طيب مش تقول لنا الأول هو فين  المعجم دا قال أن "هين في هذا النص تعني واحد في الإرادة مش واحد بس"؟!!!
تفضل



> المعاجم اتغيرت ولا ايه


شوفت بقى؟



> وخد عندك الباحث ده لا وشوف باحث في ايه





> Even the very trinitarian New Testament Greek scholar W. E. Vine when   discussing the Greek word for “one” says: “(b) ****phorically   [figuratively], union and concord, e.g., John 10:30; 11:52; 17:11, 21,   22....” - An Expository Dictionary of New Testament Words, p.   809​


يا مسلم حرام عليك بجد، طيب انت مش قد المصادر، اسكت، بلاش كلام  في اللي ماتقدرش تتكلم فيه!!​  
عارفين يا جماعة ليه هو جه عند الشخص دا بالتحديد وقال عليه "وخد عندك   الباحث ده لا وشوف باحث في ايه" لأن وببساطة هو مش بينقل من الكتاب بتاع   الراجل دا اساسا!! هو بينقل من مدونة لشخص لا يفوقه عقلاً ولا يقل عنه   خطأً، وهو من شهود يهوه!!! تخيلوا متى الخبل الذي هو فيه! عندما تناقش   مسلم، وتأتي له بقول لعالم مسلم سني على نفس مذهبه وتنقل من كلامه حرفيا   ويكون هذا الرجل قطب من أقطاب الإسلام في التفسير أو في فرع آخر، يقول   المسلم بكل بساطة "هذا الكلام ليس حجة عليّ" والآن ياتي لنا هذا الشخص   ليستشهد علينا بكلام لشخص من شهود يهوه!!
وهذه هى المرة الثانية التي ينقل فيها من مواقع لمجاهيل على النت ويحتج بها   علينا! هل عرفتم لماذا نرفض هذا المستوى العلمي لهؤلاء الأشخاص ونقوم   بطردهم حفاظا على المستوى العلمي للمنتدى من ان ينزل لهذا المستوى الذي لم   يرتقي بعد لمستوى "ضحل"؟
هذا عن مصدر الكلام، اما عن الكلام نفسه، فكما قلت ان الآخر لم يفوقه علما   ولا عقلا، فكما يقول الكتاب المقدس ان كان اعمى يقود اعمى يسقطان كلاهما  في  حفرة، وبالفعل، قد وقعا في حفرة الإستشهاد بكتب لغوية تشرح اللة  للإستشهاد  على نص من العهد الجديد!! ولا أسبتعد أن يكون منشأ الفكرة هو  هذه المدونة!  بسبب ان المسلم قال في بداية مشاركته "مع التنبيه أنهم  يؤمنون بوحدة  الجوهر مثله" والآخر يقول "Even the very trinitarian New  Testament Greek  scholar" وكلاهما خطأ، فهم يظنان أن طالما الشخص يؤمن  بنفس العقيدة فقد صح  الإستشهاد بكلامه!! يا للسذاجة!، وكليهما غير  مسيحيين..

ثم يظلل لنا المسلم على "union and concord" ولا يخبرنا ما وجة الإستشهاد من هذا التظليل!



> أعود وأكرر تنازل كما شئت .. من نوع واحد إلى جميع الأنواع


لم اتنازل ولا مرة واحدة، رجاء، ان تخبرنا عن الذي تنازلنا فيه!،  وهو نفس الخطأ الذي وقعت فيه سابقاً!!

التنازل يكون عن شيء، لكن ان ابقى على شيء واضيف اليه أكثر وأكثر بكلام   العلماء فهذا يعين اني "أضفت" وليس "تنازلت" فمازالت وحدة الجوهر أؤكد   عليها تماماً بالإضافة إلى أي نوع من الوحدة لانها وببساطة "وحدة عامة"   يعني في كل حاجة 

فرجاء ان تفهم ما تكتب.




> وكما قلنا أن الرجل لا يقصد جميع الأنواع مجتمعة بل قال أي وحدة  يعني وحدة هدف أو إرادة أو أي شئ .


لماذا اراك تقول "لا يقصد" و  "بمعنى" وتتحكم في قصده، بدلا ان تعطينا نص  كلامه؟ أين نص كلامه عزيزي؟ لا  تخف، اطلعنا عليه ثم قل ما تريد لأنرى  القاريء كيف تقوم بالتدليس عزيزي.



> ولمزيد من التنكيل خذ من كلام العالم نفسه


لا يوجد تنكيل إلا بك وبكلامك 

تعالوا لأثبت لكم أنه يتكلم بعد ان يكون في غيبوبة، وكله بالدليل:

 


> In the previous verse he had said that he and his Father were  united in the same object





> that is, in redeeming and  preserving his people.





> Many interpreters have understood  this as referring to union of  design and of plan. The words may bear  this construction.


ولا يعرف هذا الشخص أن هذا الكلام قلناه بداية  من المشاركة الخامسة في  الصفحة الاولى من الموضوع، والآن جاء ليفاجئنا  بهذا الكلام المعجز   بل  ويقول "تنكيل"، يا رجل، فق من غيبوبتك ثم استرخ قليلا ثم اقرا الموضوع   وتعالى تكلم فهذا الذي تقولانه تنكيل ، انا نفسي وضعته من الصفحة الاولى   واستشهدت به عليك ​  
يا رجل، إن كنت لست على مستوى التركيز المطلوب في ان تعرف ما الذي قلناه وما الذي لم نقله، فكيف تحاور!!؟



> العديد من المترجمين (الجهلاء طبعا) فهموا أن النص يشير إلى وحدة الخطة والكلمات قد تحتمل هذا ..
> ولا ننسى :"ما تتطرق إليه الاحتمال بطل به ...." ممتازين "الاستدلال"
> يقول J. H. Bernard (ولمن لا يعرف هذا الرجل الدخول هنا http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Bernard_%28bishop%29 )





> A unity of fellowship, of will, and of purpose between the Father and   the Son is a frequent theme in the Fourth Gospel..., and it is tersely   and powerfully expressed here; but to press the words so as to make them   indicate identity of ousia [Greek for ‘substance,’ ‘essence’], is to   introduce thoughts that were not present to the theologians of the first   century."​  J. H. Bernard, D.D. says in A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the  Gospel According to St. John


ما هذا الهراء؟ من قال عليهم جهلاء؟  وما علاقة الإحتمال بالموضوع؟ وما هى  موثوقية الويكيبيدا حتى تسألها  عنه!!؟ ما هذا المستوى الضحل من التفكير؟  أترد على شخص آخر؟



> وطبعا مولكا يرفض كلامه عشان عارض آباءه .. ياعم هذا الرجل يؤمن   مثلك بوحدة الجوهر هو أنا بكلمك في شئ بتختلفوا فيه عقائديا


مين قال  اني برفض كلامه؟ إذا كنت انا ادنتك بكلامه من الصفحة الاولى؟ يبدو انك  مازلت مغيب عن الوعي فعلا!، ومين قال اني برفض كلامك؟

ملحوظة: اسمي كما هو مكتوب أمامك Molka Molkan لا تستخدم كلمات مثل "ياعم"   فهذه تقولها لمن تذهب إليهم فيغيبونك عن الوعي لتأتي إلينا وتقول هذا   الكلام، أما انا فتذكر إسمي فقط كما هو أمامك.


ما علاقة انه يؤمن مثلي بوحدة الجوهر أو لا يؤمن؟

لنضع كلامه وأنا اوافق عليه أيضا كحد انى:


  I and my Father are one. The word translated “one” is not in the   masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the   precise nature of the union. It may express any union, and the   particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection. In the   previous verse he had said that he and his Father were united in the   same object—that is, in redeeming and preserving his people. It was this   that gave occasion for this remark. Many interpreters have understood   this as referring to union of design and of plan. The words may bear   this construction. In this way they were understood by Erasmus, Calvin,   Bucer, and others. Most of the Christian fathers understood them,   however, as referring to the oneness or unity of nature between the   Father and the Son; and that this was the design of Christ appears   probable from the following considerations:​  
  1st. The question in debate was not about his being united with the   Father in plan and counsel, but in power. He affirmed that he was able   to rescue and keep his people from all enemies, or that he had power   superior to men and devils—that is, that he had supreme power over all   creation. He affirmed the same of his Father. In this, therefore, they   were united. But this was an attribute only of God, and they thus   understood him as claiming equality to God in regard to omnipotence.​  
  2d. The Jews understood him as affirming his equality with God, for they   took up stones to punish him for blasphemy (ver. 31, 33), and they  said  to him that they understood him as affirming that he was God, ver.  33.​  
  3d. Jesus did not deny that it was his intention to be so understood. See Notes on ver. 34–37.​  
  4th. He immediately made another declaration implying the same thing,   leaving the same impression, and which they attempted to punish in the   same manner, ver. 37–39. If Jesus had not intended so to be understood,   it cannot be easily reconciled with moral honesty that he did not   distinctly disavow that such was his intention.

 The Jews were well acquainted with their own language. They understood   him in this manner, and he left this impression on their minds.

 Barnes, A. (1884-1885). Notes on the New Testament: Luke & John (R. Frew, Ed.) (293). London: Blackie & Son.​  


أين ردك على :



> زي ما قيل كده ربما one interest


زي ما قيل؟ هو انت بتقص   كلمة من هنا على كلمة من هناك وتحطهم هنا وتقول "زي ما قيل"؟ هو مش انت   تعرف ان في حاجة اسمها سياق كلام العالم؟



> ههههههههههههههههههههه قلت لك نزل لنا من قاموس سترونج معنى كلمة ἕي عشان نشوف
> هل قاموس سترونج هيقول واحد في الإرادة أو الهدف مثلا زي ما جاء في الاقتباسات السابقة
> يلا نزل للجميع كلمة واحد اليونانية من قاموس سترونج .. ولو طلعت كلمة ἕν   في قاموس ستورنج تعني واحد في الهدف والإرادة انا هنسحب من   الموضوع.


ما علاقة هذا التعليق بتعليقي :



> مممم، حقيقي ممتع ، انت ممتع فعلا، انت تأتي بعنوان الكتاب لتدلل   على "التفسير اللغوي" ، طيب كويس، تفسير "لغوي" للكلمة ككلمة


؟
انزل من قاموس سترونج ليه؟ هو انا بتكلم معاك في معنى الكلمة ككلمة؟ الم انفي لك هذا الأمر كثيراً؟

وبعدين انت مش هاتنسحب، صدقني، لسة الموضوع فيه كتير أوي.




> التفسير إنه قالك أن كلمة (واحد) محايد ليست مذكرة _على الرغم طبعا   من فعل الكينونة المذكر_ فهذا لا يعني أنهما شخص واحد بل واحد في   الفعل.


اية دا؟ يعني الله والمسيح "واحد في الفعل" ؟ ممتاز جداً..



> يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة


من قال هذه الجملة؟ هل تراها أمامك؟

ثم يقول بعدها:



> هذا ليس كلامي بل كلام رجل له وزنه وعلمه..


امال كلام مين؟ الجملة دي كلام مين؟
فين قال هذا الكلام؟



> فشئ مسلم به لغويا لا يختلف عليه اثنان أصلا يامولكا.


رددنا   على هذه العبارة تقريبا بنفس حروفها، ويبدو انك لا تملك شيء لتقوله أكثر   مما وضعته وفندته لك وأوضحت بترك وانك تأتي بدلائل ضدك




> بالنسبة لما قاله الدكتور Carson في تعليقه ص 394:
> The word for 'one' is the neuter hen not the masculine heir: Jesus and   his Father are not one person, as the masculine would suggest, ...(but   rather) are perfectly one in action, in what they do
> فالرجل يحلل مجئ الكلمة بهذا الشكل (المحايد) وليس المذكر علشان توضح أن المسيح والآب ليسا شخصا واحدا ..
> ويقول جملة هامة جدا
> The language of "oneness" itself is not decisive


تم الرد على هذا الكلام عند ذكرك له..


> يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة ..


يعني اية "لغة وحدانية نفسها ليست حاسمة"؟ فين التتفسير اللغوي كمان؟



> لا يمكن عزيزي القارئ أن تأخذ هذا النص بمفرده دون السياق فبدون   السياق لن تفهم المقصود أبدا كما وضح العلماء السابقين.


بل قد امكن  بالفعل وأثبتنا بعلماء كثيرين.. فلماذا تكذب؟






> ياعم كارسون ده عالم أي كلام .. لا وبيقول أنهم واحد في الفعل شفت  الخيبة


من قال هذا السفة؟ انت فقط! وهذا ما سيتم طردك لأجله لأنك  تسفة الحوار،  بالإضافة إلى كلمة "ياعم"... شفت الخيبة الخاصة بك وليس انا  فقط بل القاريء  أيضاً..



> كلام لا يحتاج إلى تعليق بل أدعو كل قارئ أن ينظر فقط في كلام كارسون


جميل، هذا للقاريء، ولكن اين جوابك على سؤالي:

على فرض أنه قال، انا لم ازعم، انا اثبت فعلا، هو لم يفسر لغويا اصلاً سواء   بالإيجاب او السلب هنا، الوجود ينفي إدعاء النفي (هذه جملة تذكرها)



> سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها   لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في   الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج   من هذا المأزق؟


مكرر وأجبنا عليه..



> لا يارجل لا ترد على سؤالي بسؤال أجبني مباشرة


انا استفهم  منك عن سؤالك!! كيف ارد بدون استفهام عن سؤالك؟ انا لا افعل ما تفعله انت  بالكتابة وانت غير مدرك لما تكتبه..

رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت

اجب على سؤالك ازاي وانت ماقلتليش اية هو المأزق اصلا؟!!
وطالما هى بسيطة، اية مانعك؟

نعود لما هربت منه:



> > يعني يوحنا لم يستخدم كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل  الله والمسيح شخص واحد_حاشا لله
> 
> 
> طبعا المسيح والآب ليسا "اقنوم"  (شخصاً) واحداً.. لكنهما جوهر واحد كما اثبتنا..
> ...





> عند تسجيلي في المنتدى لم أر من جملة الشروط عدم مخالفة المشرف  !!


ولم اتكلم انا عن عند تسجيلك في المنتدى أصلا لتعلق في هذا  الوقت!



> أقول لك ياعزيزي لك الحق أن تجيب أو لا تجيب .. لكن السؤال مازال  موجودا في الموضوع للقراء


سؤالك تافه يا عزيزي، سيجاب عليه ولكن في  حينها كما قلت لك، وطبعا الإتفاق الإداري قائم.



> ثانيا أنت تقول (تنبيههم) من هم الذين تم تنبيههم


الصحيح : تنبيهك،
فحرف ك بجانب حرف م على الكيبورد..



> أنا اللي بناقشك ياعزيزي صحصح .. عرفت الآن من اللي بيفقد الوعي


عرفت انك انت من تفقد الوعي، لانك لو لك شبة وعي كنت ستعرف ان حرف  الكاف بجانب حرف الميم على الكيبورد!

بدليل اني قلت بعدها "تكرره" ولم اقل "تكرروه" فهذا اثبات اخر انك فاقد للوعي لدرجة انك لا تستطيع معرفة سبب هذه الكلمة..



> موضوع لغة المسيح الذي تطالب بتركه لأنه يهدم الموضوع من أساسه لكن  لا عليك لن أكرره فالقارئ رأى بعينه وخلاص .


سنرى كيف يهدم الموضوع  عندما نناقشة، فالإدعاء غير كافي لشيء، أري القراء ما في وسعك لتفعله  عندما أحاورك فيه..

والقاريء رأى وسيرى أكثر 



> أي وحدة من كلام الرجل .. يعني مثلا ممكن تكون وحدة الهدف أو  الإرادة أو الخطة أو القوة ... خلي بالك أو مش و .


جميل وممتاز  وممكن برضو أو الجوهر او القوة أو ..إلخ، كل دا انا موافق  عليه!!! لكن انت  بقى مش موافق على "أي" وحدة لانك معترض على نوع معين من  هذه الأنواع وهو  "وحدة الجوهر"، فما الغريبو العجيب في كلامي!!؟



> *خطأ أو مش و لأنه قال*


لا يمكنك ان تنسب لي الخطأ!

تعالى لأريك لغويا:

ما المانع ان عبارة  *any union* تعني وحدانية الجوهر أو القوة أو الإرادة أو ..إلخ؟


الرجل قال *any union* ولم يقل one kind of any union ، فما المانع اللغوي؟

ننتظرك.



> *ونوع تلك الوحدة نستخلصه من السياق .. يبقى مش و تبقى أو
> وزي ما قلت لك أنا لا أناقش لكي أنفي وحدة الجوهر زي ما قلت بل لكي أثبت أن   النص لا يحسم المسألة فهناك سياق يفهم كل واحد منه ما يريد .. فلغة النص   لا تحدد نوع الوحدة على الإطلاق .. وهذا ما أُثْبِت في الاستشهادات  السابقة  .
> وكما قلت من قبل العلماء لا يختلفون في شئ من المفترض أنك تزعم أنه مسلم به لغويا.
> قلت لمولكا في المشاركة السابقة:
> ...


لا تكرر، فكلامك تم الرد عليه!



> *لا تتحفظ على كلمة المزاج فأنت من قلتها في مداخلتك رقم 49*


يا مصيبة عليك!!

انا اسألك عنها ولا اقررها! لان هذا هو ما ترميه انت تفصيلة بالمزاج!
فلم اقل لنا هذا التقرير:


> *نعم هي حالة على المزاج يامولكا .. تفصيلة يعني*


فهذا كلامك وليس كلامي.



> * طيب هات لي هذه التفصيلة من أي كتاب مختص بشرح  Grammar العهد الجديد*


نفس الكلام ونفس الرد! كرره واجب على نفسك به..



> * رغم أني رددت في مداخلتي الأولى *


رديت في المشاركة الأولى على الذي لم يكن قد وُضعَ بعد؟ ممتاز، انت رائع، عقلك ممتاز، المسيح إلهك يكملك بعقلك.

ها هى مشاركتك الأولى، ارني اين ردك:http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213111




> *على سبيل المثال
> * * The phrase ἕي ἐَىهي (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with trinitarian implications. ἕي is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).*​ *
> * * Biblical Studies Press.  (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First Edition;  Bible. English. NET Bible.;  The NET Bible. Biblical Studies Press*​ * الرجل بيقول أنها لا تعني شخص واحد بل شئ واحد .. ثم قال أن هذا الشئ هو وحدة الجوهر هذا اجتهاده واستنباطه مشكور .
> لكن التحليل يقول شئ واحد أي أتت كلمة واحد هكذا لتقول أن المسيح والآب ليسا شخصا واحدا
> والحقيقة مولكا يعرض في استشهاداته كلام يدينه هو .. (زي اخرستوس كده)*


أضحكتني جدا عندما لم تجد مخرجا من كلامه الا قولك "إجتهاده واستنباطه"   فقليلا وستقول فمن إجتهد فأصاب فله أجران ومن إجتهد واخطأ فله أجر!!

المهم انك لم تجد ما ترد به على كلامك الحرفي:

The phrase ἕν ἐσμεν (hen esmen) is a significant assertion with *trinitarian* implications. ἕν is _neuter_, not _masculine_, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” Identity of the two persons is not what is asserted, but essential unity (unity of essence).
​  Biblical Studies Press. (2006; 2006). The NET Bible First   Edition; Bible. English. NET Bible.; The NET Bible. Biblical Studies   Press.


​ 


> *لننظر في الاقتباس رقم 18 على سبيل المثالThe  Pulpit  Commentary: St.John Vol. II. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.)  (50).  Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.
> The Lord is conscious of his own Personality as   distinct from that of the Father, and yet he asserts a fundamental   unity. But what kind of unity is it? Is it a unity of wish, emotion, sentiment, only? On the contrary, it is a oneness of redemptive power
> ويقول ايضا
> Therefore the ἑ, the one reality, if it does not express actual unity of essence, involves it.
> ...


أولا: فين تعليقك على الباقي؟ انت بدأت بـ 18 ليه؟ لسة في كتير

ثانيا: لنضع النص كاملا لعدم التدليس:

Then follows the sublime minor premise of the syllogism, I and the *Father* (we) *are one*.  *As Augustine and Bengel have said, *the first clause is incompatible  with Sabellianism,* and the second clause with Arianism.*  The Lord is  conscious of his own Personality as distinct from that of  the Father,  and yet he asserts a fundamental unity. But what kind of  unity is it? Is  it a unity of wish, emotion, sentiment, *only?* On the contrary, *it is a  oneness of redemptive power.*  The Divine activity of the Father’s eternal  love did not come to any  arrest or pause when he gave the sheep to the  Son, but with its  irresistible might is present in the “hand” of Jesus (_no one_ “*can*,”  not no one “shall”). *Therefore the ἑ, the one reality, if it does not  express actual unity of essence, involves it.*  Some have endeavoured to  minimize the force of this remarkable  statement by comparing it with ch.  17:21–23, where Jesus said believers  are “to be in us,” and “to be one,  even as we are one,” _i.e._ to  have the same kind of relation with  one another (being a collective  unity) as the Father and Son sustain  towards each other, “I in them,  thou in me, that they may be perfected  [reach their τέλος, by being  blended] into one;” _i.e._ into one  Divine personality by my  indwelling. Now, it is nowhere there said that  believers and the Father  are one, but such a statement is scrupulously  avoided.

_The Pulpit Commentary: St.John Vol. II_. 2004 (H. D. M. Spence-Jones, Ed.) (50). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.

 قرأت الجملة وأؤكد عليها! ما المشكلة فيها؟!



> *نأخذ الاقتباس 19 ايضا*


تمام.

​ The   meaning of this last assertion has nevertheless been disputed. It is   plain how those who heard Him took it, and how, instead of expressing   alarm and grief at so great a mistake, He confirms finally their   interpretation. Schaff well shows the argument, which I can do no better   than insert in this place. He says (Lange’s Commentary on John):—​ “The neuter ἑν (one) denotes, according to the connection and for the purpose of the argument, unity of _will_ and _power;_ *which rests on the unity of essence or *_*nature*:_ *for power is one of the divine attributes*, *which are not outside of the divine essence*, but constitute it. Even if we confine ἑν to dynamic unity, *we have here one of the strongest arguments for the strict divinity of Christ*. It is implied even more in ἐσμεν (we are) than in ἑν.   No creature could possibly thus associate himself in one common plural   with God Almighty without shocking blasphemy or downright madness. In   this brief sentence we have, as Augustine and Bengel observe, a   refutation both of Arianism and Sabellianism: ἑν  refutes the former by asserting the *dynamic (and, by implication, the  essential) unity of the Father and the Son.*  ‘I and the Father’ and ‘we  are’ refute the latter by asserting the  personal distinction.  Sabellianism would require the masculine είς, instead of the neuter; and this would be inconsistent with ‘We are,’ and the self-conscious ‘I.’ ”​ 
Grant, F. W. (1897). _The Numerical Bible: Being a   Revised Translation of the Holy ******ures with Expository Notes:   Arranged, Divided, and Briefly Characterized According to the Principles   of their Nemerical Structure: The Gospels (Study Text)_ (551). Neptune, NJ: Loizeaux Brothers, Inc.

 

> * يعني واحد هنا وفقا للسياق وغرض النقاش اللي دار بين المسيح واليهود هو وحدة القوة والإرادة والتي ترتكز على وحدة الجوهر*


فين دي وفقا للسياق؟ وأشكرك لانك أقريت بهذا الإعتراف الجميلن ولكنك لم تعلق على باقي الجمل؟ ترى لماذا؟ 



> * ههههههههههه الكلام ده يدينك يارجل*


لا يدينني شيء، من أوهامك فقط! leasantr



> *الاقتباس رقم*


رقم كام؟ 

انت رجعت للإقتباس رقم 2 وسبت كل اللي بعد كدا وقبل كدا؟ معذور، الكلام مؤلم جداً لك.



> *الاقتباس رقم 2MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A.  (1997,  c1995). Believer's Bible Commentary : Old and New Testaments (Jn  10:30).  Nashville: Thomas Nelson.
> * * I and My Father are one.” Here the thought probably is that Christ and the Father are one in power. Jesus had just been speaking about the power that protects Christ’s sheep*​ * المسيح فقط بيتكلم عن القوة في حفظ الخراف ..
> فقط عن القوة في حفظ الخراف .. كررها 20 مرة*


لا يا عزيزي المدلس، أنت بهذا قد تخطيت كل الحدود التدليسية! اين هذا الكلام في الكلام:

Now the Lord Jesus added a further claim to *equality with God*: *“I and My Father are one.”* Here the thought probably is that Christ and the *Father are one* *in power*. Jesus had just been speaking about the power that protects Christ’s sheep. Therefore, He added the explanation that His power *is the same *as the power of God the Father. Of course the same is true of all the other attributes of Deity. The Lord Jesus Christ is God in the fullest sense and is equal with the Father in every way.

MacDonald, W., & Farstad, A. (1997, c1995). _Believer's Bible Commentary  : Old and New Testaments_ (Jn 10:30). Nashville: Thomas Nelson.


 هل لا ترى النقاط الموضوعة؟ اين قين "فقط" هذه؟ هل لم تر "*equality with God*"؟ وهل لم تر "*Father are one* *in power*."؟ وهل لم تر "He added the explanation that His power *is the same *as the power of God the Father"؟ وهل لم تر "Of course the same is true of all the other attributes of Deity"؟​ 
أنت مدلس يا عزيزي بدرجة كبيرة جداً، ولكن حقا أنا اعذرك، كيف سترد على مثل هذه الإقتباسات إلا بالتدليس كما تفعل؟



> * سبحان الله*


سبحان الله على تدليسك ، كررها 20 مرة..



> *ننظر في الاقتباس رقم*


رقم كام؟



> *ننظر في الاقتباس رقم 5Bryant, B. H., &  Krause, M.  S. (1998). John. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn  10:30). Joplin,  Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.
> “﻿I and the Father are one,﻿” within the context of the Gospel of John is difficult to overstate
> حد يترجم ياجدعان*


طيب ما تترجم انت وتورينا لزمته اية الكلام دا؟!!

نضع الإقتباس كاملا:

​ The enormity of the statement, *“﻿I and the Father are one,﻿”*   within the context of the Gospel of John is difficult to overstate.   There are several reasons for this. First, this is a type of “﻿I am﻿”   statement for Jesus, this time “﻿we are.﻿” There is a continued   reference *to the divine name of Jehovah God*, *I AM* (see comments on  ﻿8:58﻿). Second, there is a further *divine claim in obvious allusion to  the famous Shema of ﻿Deuteronomy  6:4﻿, “﻿Hear O Israel: The Lord our God, the Lord is one.﻿”*  This was the  monotheistic bedrock of the Jewish religion, that there  was only one  God. Yet Jesus has now included himself in this  monotheistic confession.  He does not mean that he has achieved some  type of mystical unity with  God that might be more at home with  Hinduism. He is speaking of the very  essence of his relationship with the Father, that there is a sameness  about them.  The theological math here is that 1 + 1 = 1 (cf. ﻿1:1﻿). And  yet a  third element in this should be noted. Jesus does not say, “﻿I am  the  Father.﻿” Although he makes a mighty claim here, he continues to   maintain a certain level of distinction between the Father and himself.

Bryant, B. H., & Krause, M. S. (1998). _John_. The College Press NIV commentary (Jn 10:30). Joplin, Mo.: College Press Pub. Co.

 



> *بعد هذا الكلام ياصديق فهناك من يقول أن النص  يشير إلى  وحدة الجوهر ولا ينكر أحد ذلك فمن الذين شرحوا هذا النص من يستدل  به لاثبات  لاهوت المسيح من خلال وحدة الجوهر ولكل أن يفهم ما يشاء من  النص لكن  الخلاف في فهم النص موجود ..*


لمذا هذه اللغة  الإنهزامية والإنكسارية يا عزيزي؟ مش كدا امال، كلكم لها!،  دا انت لسة اول  مسلم! انتظر ولا تنهزم بهذه السهولة، فلم اثقل عليك بعد،  تقوى ثم تعالى  لأريك الاكثر، فصدقني الحوار لم يبدأ بعد.. البقاء للمسيح  الخالق عزيزي  الذي كالله في قرأنك.



> *ولغويا يفصل بيننا قواعد اللغة اليونانية*


يفصل بيننا؟ امال كنا بنتكلم في اية طول الموضوع؟ يانهار! انت فاكر انك بتبدأ موضوع؟



> *فيقول August Tholuck‏ في تعليقه على النص*


يعني تعليقه على النص فين يعني؟ دا كتاب خاص بيك مالهوش اسم يعني؟ فين رقم الصفحة؟ فين اي حاجة؟



> *يؤكد على وجوب تحديد نوع تلك الوحدة من سياق الكلام .. نفس ما قاله
> Barnes' Notes on the Bible
> و
> Jamieson-Fausset-Brown Bible Commentary*


تم الرد.



> * وما أريد قوله أن النص أتت به كلمة واحد في هذا الوضع لكي يبين لنا كاتب انجيل يوحنا أن المسيح والله ليسا شخصا واحدا ..*


هذا مع العلم ان كلمة شخص في الإنجليزية هى كلمة "اقنوم" المستخدمة في المطلحات العربية...
وانا اوافقك ان الكلمة ليست مذكرة الجنس لكي لا تقول بان المسيح والآب اقنوم واحد ولكنهما جوهر واحد ولهذا جاءت في الوضح المحايد..

لم تجب على السؤال الخاص بهذا الجزء؟، كيف كانت لغويا ستعني ان المسيح والآب شخص (اقنوم) واحد لو كانت قد اتت مذكرة؟



> * ممكن سؤال جانبي وزي ما تحب تجاوب أو لا اعتبره من قبيل الدردشة:*


انا اعتبرته من قبيل التشتيت وطبعا انت عارف اني لا يمكن تشتيتي ابداً..



> * وفي نهاية مداخلتي أدعو الله عز وجل لي ولك أن يهدينا سواء السبيل.*


طيب  ما احنا اثبتنا ان المسيح كالله لان كلاهما يخلق كما بنص القرآن، وبنه   ايضا انه قال "أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق" وطبعا الجواب لا، من يخلق كمن يخلق،   المسيح كالله، لذا نقوم بتعديل عبارتك إلى العبارة الصحيحة:
*وفي نهاية مداخلتي أدعو المسيح عز وجل لي ولك أن يهدينا سواء السبيل.*​ *حاول مرة أخرى عزيزي..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 سبتمبر 2012)

للرفع، لقرب إنتهاء مدة طرد حارس العقيدة..


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابع الحوار ...
*
لفت نظري سؤال من الاخ حارس العقيدة


> السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟



*ما هذا السؤال ؟؟؟ افتح موضوع بيني وبينك وسنرى بالنهاية 
ارجو عدم تشتيت الحوار باسئلة خارجة عن نطاق الموضوع فانت عندما تحاور عن معنى وتفسير للنص لا تسال اسئلة بعيدة لانه هذا يوضح عجزك على الحوار*


----------



## ROWIS (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا شايف ان الاخ حارس مش بيجيب اي كلام علماء، ولما جاب، اقتطع منه ولم يُكمله
بل ولما جاب من القواميس حذف الشواهد، نسميه إيه ده؟
Next
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 سبتمبر 2012)

صدقوني يا إخوة، الحوار لم يبدأ بعد، مازال الكثير في الإنتظار، ولكن لكي أريكم ما هى قدرة المسلم العلمية..

لاحظوا شواهده...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*صدقني مولكا انا لا اريد ان اترك هذا السؤال لكن لو انه يدخل بشكل منتظم ونفتح موضوع بيني وبينه 
*


> السؤال الذي أحب أن أسأله للزميلين في نهاية مداخلتي: هل أصلا المسيح قال كلمة ἕν من الأساس؟؟




*هل يقبل بنقاش معي ؟؟*


----------



## حارس العقيدة (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*الحمد لله وكفى .. وصلاة وسلاما على عبده المصطفى .. والآل والصحب خير الورى ، وبعد..
يبدو أن الزميل ما يزال يدور في نفس الحلقة المفرغة !*



> عبارى كررتها ويستطيع أي شخص أن يكتبها في حوار بلا دليل ولا ضابط ، فإذا كان الموضوع محسوم من أول مداخلة فهل يكون هذا حوار أصلا لإعتماده على "أول مداخلة" منك؟، كما أن عبارة "ويشهد بذلك كل قارئ منصف" هى عبارة مضحكة ، لأن أي انسان في مثل وضعك الحالي يمكنه أن يكتب كلاما ضعيفا ثم يعود فيقول ان مشاركته كانت صاعقة كما يشهد بذلك أي قاريء منصف، فإذا ما قال أي قاريء بغير رأيك، فيكون إذن -حسب جملتك الساذجة- غير منصف!!، يعني تقرير زائف منك لا تملك دليل عليه واستطع أن اكتب جملة مطابقة لها واضع قبلها أي كلام أريد إثباته بالقوة


*عند كتابتي لهذه العبارة لم أكتبها من فراغ بل هي حقيقة _كما قلت _ يراها كل ذي عين بصيرة سليم السريرة.
قد لخصت بعض النقاط في مداخلتي السابقة لما تم حصده إلى الآن من الحوار ، رد عليها الزميل ردودا لا محل لها من الإعراب
لكن ما يزيد من حيرتي لماذا يستشيط مولكا غضبا عند ذكري لمناظرة أخي الحبيب ون مع استاذه اخرستوس ؟!!
فأنا لم أسب الرجل مطلقا ومع ذلك يستشيط غضبا ! ما علينا
وما استوقفني عجبا من قلة بضاعتك في ديننا فضلا عن دينك*



> وفي القرآن أيضا الله يقول "أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق"، وعليه فالجواب :لا، من يخلق كمن يخلق، ومن لا يخلق كمن لا يخلق، إذن المسيح كالله كلاهما يخلقان
> 
> لا مجال عزيزي للتشتيت.. فذكري للخلق كان لأن كتابك ذكر حرف "كــ" عن الخلق، فأريت أن اريك أن المسيح عيسى في قرآنك كإلهك، ربما يكون في الجوهر أيضا


*سأرد عليك بسؤال واحد فقط : هل كان عيسى يخلق بإراداته أم بإذن الله كما جاء عنه في القرآن ؟
هيا أجب عن السؤال أمام الجميع ولا تهرب
أحيانا أحس أنك تقرأ موضوعا آخر يامولكا ؟!
يقول مولكا :*



> سؤالي هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟
> أين هذا السؤال نصاً في المشاركات السابقة، تفضل واعطني رقم المشاركات..
> 
> أين ردك مرة أخرى على السؤال:
> ...


*ازاي أين السؤال نصا في المشاركات السابقة وأنت اقتبسته في مداخلة لك قبل كده دون الرد عليه !!
انظر لمداخلتك رقم 63 تقول:*



> سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا المأزق؟
> رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت


*فأنا مش عاوز حضرتك ترد عليا بسؤال .. رد مباشرة ياصديق
وسبحان الله يسألني أين مكانه في المشاركات السابقة ولم يرد عليه ؟!!
طيب كنت ترد عليه !! شئ عجيب
السؤ ال للمرة ال .. نسيت:
كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟ 
أريد الجميع أن ينظر في ما قاله مولكا في الاقتباس الآتي:*



> لذي يقول هو عدم ردك الفعلي:
> 
> ولنكرر المشاركة التي بها أرقام المشاركات التي لم ترد عليها ولا بكلمة واحدة: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...4&postcount=41
> 
> أتمنى أن اجد ردا لك.


*سبحان الله !! ألم أقل أنك تقرأ موضوعا آخر
هو مش أنت اللي قلت*



> يا رجل، ركز الله يرضى عليك، حرام عليك كل عدم الفهم دا، هو انا قلت لك ان الكلام المعنون بـ" معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم في الموضوع هنا للذكرى.." هذا يخصك اصلا او اني سأضع به الكلام لغويا؟!! انت بتسألي عن شيء لم ادعيه اصلا!!، ركز الله يكرمك ، ركز يا رجل حرام عليك هذا التوهان..


*ومع ذلك رددت عليك في مداخلتي السابقة *



> اقتباس:
> في تعليق مولكا على ما ورد في Jamieson, R., Fausset, A. R., Fausset, A. R., Brown, D., & Brown, D. (1997). A commentary, critical and explanatory, on the Old and New Testaments. On spine: Critical and explanatory commentary. (Jn 10:30
> تجاهل تماما ما قاله الرجل في بداية حديثه لنستعرض للمرة ال .... (حد يعد بقى)
> هذا نكرره لمرة أخرى لكي لا ينطلي التدليس على شخص، لنعد للقصة من بدايتها، انت ذكرت الجزء الاول "فعلا" وإقتطعت الجزء الثاني، فقمت انا بإدراج الجزء الثاني واثبت انك بترته ودلست فيه كما اثبتنا من الصفحة الأولى، فأنت ذكرت الجزء الأول فقط، وأضفت انا الجزء الثاني عليه ليكون كلامه كاملا، فكيف تسمي هذا تجاهل؟
> ...


*ياصديق هلا نظرت أنت إلى بداية كلامه ؟!!
الرجل يقول أن كلمة هين في وضع محايد وليس مذكر لكي تؤكد أن المسيح والله الآب ليسا شخصا واحد بل واحد في شئ .. يعني بدأ بالشق اللغوي فلم يقل أن الشق اللغوي يدلنا على كنه الوحدة مطلقا وهذا ما قيل بالحرف .. والطامة أنك أوعزت عدم معرفته لتلك الوحدة بعد تناوله الشق اللغوي إلى ضعف مستواه !!
ننظر ياأحبة في هذا الكلام ونتأمله: 
ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing.” 
إذن فالسؤال : لماذا كلمة (هين ) أتت في وضع محايد رغم أن فعل الكينونة مذكر ؟
الإجابة لتبين أن المسيح والآب ليسا شخصا واحد فتعبر عن وحدتهما في شئ .
هذا الشئ نستخلصه من السياق كما قال بارنز في تعليقه
and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection
وهذا أيضا ما أكده العلامة August Tholuk في كتاب Commentary on gospel of John*




*كلام تكرر كثيرا لن أكلف نفسي عناء الرد عليه مرة أخرى وللقارئ الحكم
ما يعجب منه الواحد منا عندما يرى هذا الكلام من مولكا :*



> انا اقول لك ما فعلوه فعلا، هناك علماء أتوا بالوحدة في الجوهر من النص نفسه حرفيا وهناك علماء ليسوا على قدر عالي في اللغة وهذا طبيعي جدا إذ ان دراسات كل العلماء ليست واحدة وميولهم، وهؤلاء الأخيريين أتوا به هو نفسه من السياق، فما علاقة كلامي هذا بكلامك المقتبس ذاك؟


*نصب من نفسه حكما على العلماء
فمن أتى بوحدة الجوهر على طول خبط لزق يبقى علامة ومن لم يأت بها ولم يستخلصها بعد تناوله للنص من الشق اللغوي وقال بأن نوع الوحدة يستخلص من السياق يبقى مش على قدر عالي من اللغة !! 
سفه من قدر علماءك كما شئت ياعزيزي *



> قلنا أن العلماء ليسوا سواسية في تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي، وبالتالي لا يفترض أن يكون كل العلماء يفسرون لغويا، وبالتالي لن يستخلصوا المعنى من اللغة كلغة، هذه واحدة، هناك علماء أخرجوا المعنى من اللغة كما اثبتنا، وهناك من السياق، وهذا لا يعارض ذاك، لان هناك أكثر من طريق للوصول لنفس النتيجة، لماذا لا تفهم هذا الكلام البسيط؟


ن*عم علماء تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي مش قد المستوى
العجيب أن مولكا يقتبس كلامه هو ويظن أنه كلامي أو يوحي للقارئ أنه كلامي ويرد عليه !!!!!!!!*



> اقتباس:
> هل تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته، برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً.. ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي فهموه (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء الكنيسة الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا على كلام الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..


*فرد قائلا بعد ان اقتبس الكلام السابق*



> والآن نشكر المسيح انك استعدت عافيتك وبدأت تعرف ان هذا قلته من قبلك الآن في الصفحة الاولى
> 
> حسنا، سأبسط الإجابة لعلي أرى مردودا إيجابيا هذه المرة في الفهم، الرجل بدأ بالشق اللغوي، ثم وصل انه نوع من الوحدة، ثم ذهب ليعرف ما هو هذا النوع من الوحدة الذي وجده ف النص نصياً، فأتى بالسياق في النقطة الأولى، لماذا؟ ليعرف معنى الوحدة النصية الموجودة في النص، وهذا لكونه لم يصل اليها عن طريق النص فقط، فهو وصل للوحدة النصية عن طريق السياق، لذا فهو ليس تفسير، بل هو "تحديد" لنوع هذه الوحدة الموجودة فعلا فعلا فعلا في النص نفسه.. هل هذا مفهوم؟


*تقتبس لنفسك وترد على نفسك وتقول الكلام ده انا قلته من قبلك ؟!!
هو انا قلت اللي في الاقتباس اصلا !!!!
*



> وانت رحت فين: نسألك انك السؤال دا: مين اللي قالك اني عايزها "تعني"؟
> 
> هل نرى جواب ام هروب كالعادة؟


*لا ياعزيزي كده أنت بتقرأ في موضوع آخر رسمي نظمي
مداخلتك التي تحمل الرقم 5 قلت بالحرف*



> الكلمة في هذا النص تعني واحد في الجوهر،


*قولي بقى لا خليتها تتضمن بدل تعني ؟!!
هتجاوب ولا هتهرب كالعادة؟
بعدما قال مولكا في المداخلة رقم 5 أنها تعني وحدة الجوهر أتى بالتحليل اللغوي :*



> وقد أثبتناها بالفعل ولم ار نقدك فضلا عن نقضك، الكلمة مرتبطة بانها لها جنس المحايد وتعني (واحد) في حين أن فعل الكينونة جمع! ويجمع بين إسم له جنس المذكر وضمير يعود على المسيح (مذكر)، هل فهمت الآن؟


*العجيب أن هذا التحليل بالضبط ما قال به كلا من بارنز وفوست
لننظر سويا:
"Are" is in the masculine gender-"we (two persons) are"; while "one" is neuter-"one thing." Perhaps "one interest"
ترجمة الكلام
أن فعل الكينونة are جمع في المذكر بينما كلمة واحد في الوضع المحايد تعني (شيئا واحد)
وبارنز يقول
"one" is not in the masculine, but in the neuter gender. It expresses union, but not the precise nature of the union
ترجمة الكلام
كلمة واحد ليست مذكرة _في حين أن ما قبلها مذكر طبعا_ ولكنها في الوضع المحايد فهي تعبر عن الوحدة وليس طبيعة تلك الوحدة
ثم يقول مولكا عن هذا الكلام في نفس المداخلة التي قال فيها بنفس هذا التحليل* 



> برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً


*نو كومينت
العجيب أن مولكا يكرر هذه الجملة كثيرا *



> ما قبلها (فعل الكينونة) جمع مذكر :: هو فين فعل الكينونة اللي انت وضعت "إعرابه"؟
> 
> فعل الكينونة هو "?????" يا حارس!! فين انت وضعت "إعرابه" ضع إعرابه لنقارنه مع الكلام العربي!!



*وهو أنا قلت هعرب النص كاملا ؟!!
أنا بضربلك مثال يامولكا ركز الله يكرمك
*



> اقتباس:
> يعني لغة "وحدانية" نفسها ليست حاسمة
> من قال هذه الجملة؟ هل تراها أمامك؟


*صدقني وضعته لك في المداخلة السابقة من ضمن كلام كارسون ركز بقى
انهاءا لكل المماطلات والجدال العقيم
طالما الكلام من الناحية اللغوية 
ولفشلك في التحدي بالاتيان بهذا الكلام من كتاب مختص بقواعد اللغة اليونانية ، وقولك:*


> هاهاها، تريد تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد في كتاب يحوي "قواعد" اللغة اليونانية؟
> 
> كيف؟ هذا الكتاب كتاب لغة ولا كتاب تحليل نص العهد الجديد لتجد فيه "تركيب"؟!! هل انت واع لما تقول؟!!



*وتنازلا مني أريد هذا التحليل من أي مرجع لغوي مختص بما في العهد الجديد
تحب اعطيك امثلة ؟
Grammar of New Testament Greek
New Testament Greek for Beginners
شوف أي كتاب لغوي تحبه يفصل بيننا وهات لنا القاعدة اللي بنيت عليها كلامك منه
وعندها سأنسحب من الموضوع واعترف بصحة كلامك
وزي ما قلتلك ياصديق هناك من قال بوحدة الجوهر نعم وهناك من قال بخلافها من العلماء ممن لا يقلون علما ودراية .. فعندما أقول ذلك لا يعني أنها لغة انهزامية بل هذا تبيين للناس وتبصير لهم أن الأمر مختلف عليه وليس محسوما. 
ملحوظة : أنا لا أناقش لنفي وحدة الجوهر بل لأوضح للقارئ الكريم أن الأمر محل خلاف بين العلماء .*
*ملحوظة أخرى : صبرت على  طردي مرتين في الثالثة أعتبر الحوار منتهي.*
حبيب يسوع انتظر حتى انتهي من هذا الموضوع


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

*وانا بالانتظار*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 سبتمبر 2012)

> *ملحوظة : أنا لا أناقش لنفي وحدة الجوهر بل لأوضح للقارئ الكريم أن الأمر محل خلاف بين العلماء .*


أنت لا تسطيع إثبات شيء  فحاول أن توفر ملحوظاتك للتطبيق العملي..


> *ملحوظة أخرى : صبرت على  طردي مرتين في الثالثة أعتبر الحوار منتهي.*


لا يهمني أن تتهرب من الحوار عبر الخطوات التالية:

1. تكرار ما نبهتك ألا تكرره _الآن_.
2. وعند تحذيرك، تتمادى في خطأك.
3. وعند طردك، تقول مثل هذه الكلمات، 
عفوا، انت تقصد أني أعتبرك *هارباً*!



> * يبدو أن الزميل ما يزال يدور في نفس الحلقة المفرغة !*


لست زميلك، ولا ادور أصلا، فضلا عن الـ"مازال"، ورجاء أن تقوم بتحسين أسلوبك، فليس بصعب أن أذكرك بما قلته لك قبلا، أو طردك مباشرة..



> *عند كتابتي لهذه العبارة لم أكتبها من فراغ بل هي حقيقة _كما قلت _ يراها كل ذي عين بصيرة سليم السريرة.*


لا تختلف عبارتك هذه عن ما علقت عليها سابقا قليلا، فمازلت تقول "كل ذي عين بصيرة سليم السريرة" وهو ما يوازي "ويشهد بذلك كل قارئ منصف" وتعليقي عليها هو نفس تعليقي على السابقة..:                              عبارى كررتها ويستطيع أي شخص أن يكتبها في حوار بلا دليل ولا ضابط ،  فإذا كان الموضوع محسوم من أول مداخلة فهل يكون هذا حوار أصلا لإعتماده على  "أول مداخلة" منك؟، كما أن عبارة "كل ذي عين بصيرة سليم السريرة" هى عبارة  مضحكة ، لأن أي انسان في مثل وضعك الحالي يمكنه أن يكتب كلاما ضعيفا ثم  يعود فيقول ان مشاركته كانت صاعقة كما يشهد بذلك "كل ذي عين بصيرة سليم السريرة"، فإذا ما  قال أي قاريء بغير رأيك، فيكون إذن -حسب جملتك الساذجة- غير منصف!!، يعني  تقرير زائف منك لا تملك دليل عليه واستطع أن اكتب جملة مطابقة لها واضع  قبلها أي كلام أريد إثباته بالقوة                      ..

وأيضا، من المتوقع تقريرك بما تعتقده حقيقة، وإلا فأنت تحاور في ما  تعرف أنه خاطيء!!

تقريرك لنفسك هو عبارة عن أضحوكة كبيرة، تقولها لإنعاش حالتك المعنوية 
​


> * قد لخصت بعض النقاط في مداخلتي السابقة لما تم حصده إلى الآن من الحوار ، رد عليها الزميل ردودا لا محل لها من الإعراب*


1. هذه تلخيصاتك أنت، ولا علاقة لها بالموضوع من حيث الحكم عليه، فأنت في موقف لا يحسدك عليه أي شخص.
2. تقريرك بأن ردودي لا محل لها من الإعراب، هو متوقع أيضا ممن في مثل موقفك، ولا انتظر منك أكثر من هذا، فإن هذه أخلاقكم..


المهم، موضوعيا، أين ردك؟ أتحفتنا بحكمك على الكلام فقط؟ هل هذا ما استطعت أن تقوم به؟ :thnk0001:



> * لكن ما يزيد من حيرتي لماذا يستشيط مولكا غضبا عند ذكري لمناظرة أخي الحبيب ون مع استاذه اخرستوس ؟!!*


سيتم طردك مرة أخرى عقب هذه المشاركة، لأنك تذكر إثنين غير موجودين معنا الآن في الحوار، وقد حذرتك من هذا مرارا، فتكرارك لما حذرتك منه هو رغبة منك في الهروب من الحوار، لانك تعرف أن مخالفة الأوامر التي أعطيها لك هو أمر لا نقاش فيه، وبالتالي فانت تريد الهروب، لا استشيط ولا شيء، فمن تقول عليه من المسلمين ، مع إضافة عليه كل المسلمين، المعتبرين عندكم، لو أرادوا الحوار فليدخلوا ويطلبوا الحوار.. لكن لا محل لذكرهم هنا في حوارنا نحن...



> * فأنا لم أسب الرجل مطلقا ومع ذلك يستشيط غضبا ! ما علينا*


ومن قال لك اني أطردك لأجل السباب؟ هذا وهم منك فقط ..



> * وما استوقفني عجبا من قلة بضاعتك في ديننا فضلا عن دينك*


أما عن ديني، فها نحن نتناقش في أحد الفروع فيه وفي نقطة من هذا الفرع، فحاول ان تتناقش فيها ولا تتهرب بهذا الكلما..

أما عن دينك، فعند عودة القسم الإسلامي سنرى، لماذا تتعجل؟



> *سأرد عليك بسؤال واحد فقط : هل كان عيسى يخلق بإراداته أم بإذن الله كما جاء عنه في القرآن ؟*


أراك لم تقترب من إثباتي نصيا وحرفيا من كلام الله (إلهك) أن المسيح كالله تماماً، وهذا كان ليس بإستنتاج، بل بنص حرفي صريح..
اما الجواب على سؤالك، فأنا لا اتكلم عن "الإذن" أصلا، لان الله (إلهك) لم يقل "أفمن يخلق بإذن كمن لا يخلق بإذن"، بل قال "أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق"، لذا فكل مهمتي أثبتها عندما أتيت من النص الألهي الخاص بك بأن المسيح "خلق" وهذا يجعل كلام الله يثبت حرفياً صراحة بأن المسيح كالله...

فسؤالك، أجب عليه بأي جواب، المهم انك لن تنفي على الإطلاق أن المسيح "خلق" وبالتالي فهو كالله الذي خلق أيضاً، وبالتالي فأي جواب لك، لا قيمة له..



> * هيا أجب عن السؤال أمام الجميع ولا تهرب*


إختر أنت اي إجابة، وانا سأتماشى معك بها، هيا، أجب أنت وأرني كيف ستخرج المسيح عن "أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق" نصياً 

شايف أنا محاصرك إزاي؟



> * أحيانا أحس أنك تقرأ موضوعا آخر يامولكا ؟!*


هذا لأنك انت في موضوع آخر أصلا، فتريدني ان احاورك فيه؟



> *ازاي أين السؤال نصا في المشاركات السابقة وأنت اقتبسته في مداخلة لك قبل كده دون الرد عليه !!*


هاهاها، ما أمتعك  أنت تنقل كلامك، وردي عليه، ثم تأتي بكلامي أنا؟
هذا الكلام كلامك:


> سؤالي هو كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم  يستخدم كلمة واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا  _ حاشاه_ وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟


ثم رددت عليه وقلت:


> أين هذا السؤال _*نصاً*_ في المشاركات السابقة، تفضل واعطني رقم المشاركات..


فانت الآن تقول أنه في المشاركة*63 وتأتي لنا بـ:
*


> سؤال :إذا كانت كلمة (واحد) في الوضع المذكر لا يصلح استعمالها لأنها  ستعني بذلك أن الله والمسيح شخص واحد _حاشا لله_وكلمة (واحد) في الوضع  المؤنث لا تصلح لأن جنسي الكلمتين المسيح والآب مذكر .. فكيف الخروج من هذا  المأزق؟


فما علاقة هذا السؤال بذاك "نصاً"؟
​


> *فأنا مش عاوز حضرتك ترد عليا بسؤال .. رد مباشرة ياصديق*


ومن قال لك اني أتكلم بحسب ما تريد أنت أصلا؟!!
أنا استفهمت منك، وواضح أنك لم تقرأ ما نقلت لانك تنقل كلامي:


> رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت


!!!



> * وسبحان الله يسألني أين مكانه في المشاركات السابقة ولم يرد عليه ؟!!*


لماذا الإستغراب؟ ما وجه الإستغراب يعني!
انا سألتك عنه "نصا" وانت لم تأت به "نصا"!!



> * طيب كنت ترد عليه !! شئ عجيب*


تقصد على السؤال الآخر، وانا قلت لك:

> رددت عليك بسؤال يخص سؤالك لأستفهم عنه، فلم ترد ولكن كررت





> *السؤ ال للمرة ال .. نسيت:*
> * كاتب انجيل يوحنا الذي لا يعلمه إلا الله لم يستخدم كلمة  واحد في الوضع المذكر لأنه بذلك سيجعل الله والمسيح شخصا واحدا _ حاشاه_  وطبيعي جدا ألا يستخدم الوضع المؤنث .. فماذا تفعل لو كنت مكانه؟ *


أستفهمت منك سابقا، ولم ترد على إستفهامي ومازلت تكرر سؤالك دون الرد على إستفهامي منك! فماذا افعل لك؟

وأيضا: ماذا تقصد بـ"شخص"؟ هل أقنوم، أم جوهر، أم بروسوبون؟



> *سبحان الله !! ألم أقل أنك تقرأ موضوعا آخر
> هو مش أنت اللي قلت*


أنا قلت:


> يا رجل، ركز الله يرضى عليك، حرام عليك كل عدم الفهم دا، هو انا قلت لك  ان الكلام المعنون بـ" *معلش عزيزي حارس العقيدة، في شوية كلام عايز أحطهم  في الموضوع هنا للذكرى..*" هذا يخصك اصلا او اني سأضع به الكلام لغويا؟!!  انت بتسألي عن شيء لم ادعيه اصلا!!، ركز الله يكرمك ، ركز يا رجل حرام عليك  هذا التوهان..


في المشاركة 42 لأني حينها لم أكن قد قلت لك فعلا أن تقوم بالرد أي قبل 41 لان المشاركة 40 و 41 و 42 كانا عبارة عن دفعة ردود مني قبل بعد ردك الطويل في المشاركات 38 و 39، فانا قبل ردك أنت ( 38 و 39 ) لم أطلب منك الرد، لكن طلبته منك فيما بعد، أين؟ في المشاركة 41 حين قلت:


> *فطالما *علقت على هذا النص *فلماذا* لم تعلق ايضا على هذه النصوص :


فأنا في البداية لم أطلب منك التعليق على الردود المفردة لي، ولكن عندما تجاوزت وحاولت الرد على أحدهم، فقلت لك لماذا لم ترد على أي من الباقي؟!

فيجب ان تعرف أن التدليس لا يمر مع مولكا مطلقا، فكل شيء أعرفه في الموضوع 

المهم، فين ردك برضو على كل الادلة دي؟ ولا هاتعمل مش شايفها؟ هو انت مش محاور ولا اية؟ ولا الإستشهادات دي خارج الحوار مثلا؟



> *ومع ذلك رددت عليك في مداخلتي السابقة *


هذا رد على ما طلبت؟ اذكر لي اين ذكرت هذه الإستشهادات في ردودي المفردة !!



> *ياصديق هلا نظرت أنت إلى بداية كلامه ؟!!
> الرجل يقول أن كلمة هين في وضع محايد وليس مذكر لكي تؤكد أن المسيح والله  الآب ليسا شخصا واحد بل واحد في شئ .. يعني بدأ بالشق اللغوي فلم يقل أن  الشق اللغوي يدلنا على كنه الوحدة مطلقا وهذا ما قيل بالحرف .. والطامة أنك  أوعزت عدم معرفته لتلك الوحدة بعد تناوله الشق اللغوي إلى ضعف مستواه !!*


تكلمنا في هذا الكلام من حيث:

1. الرد المفصل من كلامه عليك.
2. إفهامك معنى المستويات في اللغة، ومعنى التحليل اللغوي والتفسير اللغوي وما معنى ما ذكر.
3. إثبات أن كل الطرق تؤدي إلى نفس النتيجة.
وها انت تكرر نفسك 


> *ننظر ياأحبة في هذا الكلام ونتأمله:
> ἕν is neuter, not masculine, so the assertion is not that Jesus and the Father are one person, but one “thing*


بتعجبني كلمه "نتأمله" بتحسسني أن كلامه في كل المرات السابقة لم يقرأه أحد وهذه الكلمة (نتأمله) ستدع الكلام يعطي معنى آخر!! 



> * إذن فالسؤال : لماذا كلمة (هين ) أتت في وضع محايد رغم أن فعل الكينونة مذكر ؟*


لم تكن لتأتي في وضع المذكر لكون المسيح والآب أقنومين وليسا أقنوم واحد، وهذا يجعلهما جوهر واحد كما أثبتنا لانها في الوضع "المحايد".. هذا اعرفه جيداً..
لكن السؤال الذي تهرب منه أنت، كيف كانت ستؤدي إلى أن المسيح والآب اقنوما واحدا لو كانت جاءت في وضع المذكر؟ 


> *هذا الشئ نستخلصه من السياق كما قال بارنز في تعليقه
> and the particular kind intended is to be inferred from the connection*


تم الرد سابقاً...


> * وهذا أيضا ما أكده العلامة August Tholuk في كتاب Commentary on gospel of John*


علامة..

تعالى نشرح نفسية المسلم بشكل عام،
المسلم لما يلاقي كلام يرى فيه انه يفيده، تجده يقول على الشخص، علامة، عالم، ..إلخ، وعندما يقول كلاما لا يعجبه تجده يسميه بإسمه!! آل يعني سواء هذا أو ذاك سيعطيه قوة أو ضعف 


هل ذكرت هذا الكلام من قبل أم لا؟ لاني لا اتذكر..



> *كلام تكرر كثيرا لن أكلف نفسي عناء الرد عليه مرة أخرى وللقارئ الحكم*


وتكرر الرد على كلامك كثيرا ايضاً ، ولا مهرب صدقني 



> *نصب من نفسه حكما على العلماء*


حكم أية بس ومدرب اية بس؟
هل انت تقول ان كل العلماء سواء في قوتهم في اللغة؟

هل ترى السؤال أم لا؟



> *فمن أتى بوحدة الجوهر على طول خبط لزق يبقى علامة* *ومن لم يأت بها ولم يستخلصها بعد تناوله للنص من الشق  اللغوي وقال بأن نوع الوحدة يستخلص من السياق يبقى مش على قدر عالي من  اللغة !! *


مين قال كدا؟


> * سفه من قدر علماءك كما شئت ياعزيزي *


اين التسفيه؟

ومن عم علمائي؟!!



> ن*عم علماء تحصيلهم وتخصصهم اللغوي مش قد المستوى*


من قال هذا؟



> * العجيب أن مولكا يقتبس كلامه هو ويظن أنه كلامي أو يوحي للقارئ أنه كلامي ويرد عليه !!!!!!!!*


من قال ان هذا الرد على هذا الإقتباس نفسه؟!!

عزيزي، انت بجد وبدون زعل، ضعيف في فهم الحوار أساسا.. فلا تفهم عن ماذا ارد!!


وتعالى لأثبت لك، لكي تقول اني اهينك،
كان كلامي كاملا بدون بتر:



> الصراحة جملة مضحكة تبين انك فعلا تركيزك ضعيف للغاية، فها انا قد قلت هذا في الصفحة الأولى عندما قلت:
> 
> 
> > هل  تذكرت الآن لماذا بترت تفسيره الكامل للنص، ببساطة لأنه يؤكد على ما قلته،  *برغم أنه لم يفسر النص لغوياً أصلاً*..   ها هو الرجل يؤكد بل وبالدلالات على  أن المسيح قصد هذا المعنى الذي  فهموه  (مساواته بالله) ويؤكد أنه لم ينكر  فهمهم، ويؤكد لنا فهم آباء  الكنيسة  الذين يتحدثون اليونانية!! صراحة لا  اريد التعليق أكثر من هذا  على كلام  الرحل، فنشكرك عليه..


فأنا اقول حرفيا "انا قد قلت" و "عندما قلت"، أي أني أقوم حرفيا ان هذا كلامي، فكيف تقول أني أظن انه هو كلامك!!! قليل من التركيز يكفيك..

ولكن ردي التالي للأقتباس كان على كلامك انت :



> * وها هو مولكا يؤكد ما أقوله عن الاقتباسات السابقة منذ البداية مرة أخرى:*


فهل فهمت الآن عن ماذا أرد؟
والآن قل لي، كيف وانت بهذا المستوى منذ بداية الموضوع تحاور فيه؟!! هذا فضلا عن المستوى في باقي حوارك..



> *تقتبس لنفسك وترد على نفسك وتقول الكلام ده انا قلته من قبلك ؟!!*


أين رددت على نفسي؟ شكلك مش ظريف دلوقتي!



> * هو انا قلت اللي في الاقتباس اصلا !!!!*


لأ، انا اللي قلت الأقباس الأطول، مين بقى قال انك انت اللي قلته؟!!



> *لا ياعزيزي كده أنت بتقرأ في موضوع آخر رسمي نظمي*


لا صدقني!



> * مداخلتك التي تحمل الرقم 5 قلت بالحرف*


يا مصيبة، يا عزيزي ركز في السؤال ركز الله يهديك ويرضى عليك!! شوف انا بسألك في اية



> مين اللي قالك اني *عايزها* "تعني"؟


وليس:
مين اللي قالك اني *قلت* "تعني"؟

شايف الفرق؟ انت بتجيب أدلة أني قلت!! لكن انا مش بسألك عن أني قلت أو لا، بسألك عن "عايزها"، شايفها؟




> *قولي بقى لا خليتها تتضمن بدل تعني ؟!!*



لا،.. 




> * هتجاوب ولا هتهرب كالعادة؟*



فين دا الهروب؟ دا انت مشاركتك بتتهرس ردود!! وفين السؤال دا عشان اهرب منه اصلا، دا على إعتبار أن "*قولي بقى لا خليتها تتضمن بدل تعني ؟!!*" سؤال؟!! 




> *العجيب أن هذا التحليل بالضبط ما قال به كلا من بارنز وفوست*



ما العجيب؟




> * ثم يقول مولكا عن هذا الكلام في نفس المداخلة التي قال فيها بنفس هذا التحليل*
> 
> 
> 
> > برغم أنه لم *يفسر* النص لغوياً أصلاً




نعم، قلت هذا عن أنه لم "يفسر" النص لغويا، ولم أقل كلمة "يحلل" النص أو ما إلى ذلك!!
فهل تساوي بين كلمة "يحلل" و"يفسر"؟؟ يا مصيبة!



> * العجيب أن مولكا يكرر هذه الجملة كثيرا *


ما العجيب ايضاً؟ والعجيب حقا أنك تقول "هذه" في حين أنك تضع جمل أخرى 



> ما قبلها (فعل الكينونة) جمع مذكر :: هو فين فعل الكينونة اللي انت وضعت "إعرابه"؟


أنظر لكلمة "إعرابه" 



> *وهو أنا قلت هعرب النص كاملا ؟!!*


واية علاقة انك تقول بأني أطلب منك؟ انك تكمل إعرابه بدل من البتر ؟ 



> * أنا بضربلك مثال يامولكا ركز الله يكرمك*


كمل مثالك لنري للكل ما تفحم به نفسك..



> * ولفشلك في التحدي بالاتيان بهذا الكلام من كتاب مختص بقواعد اللغة اليونانية ، وقولك:*



أنا اعذرك عزيزي، انك تقول هذا الكلام رغم ردي عليه مرارا، فما علاقة الكتاب المختص بالقواعد بشرح نص من الجانب اللغوي بالعهد الجديد؟
وهذا ما قلته لك:


> هاهاها، تريد تركيب لغوي لنص في العهد الجديد في كتاب يحوي "قواعد" اللغة اليونانية؟
> 
> كيف؟ هذا الكتاب كتاب لغة ولا كتاب تحليل نص العهد الجديد لتجد فيه "تركيب"؟!! هل انت واع لما تقول؟!!


طبعا أنا اعذرك، انت شخص لا تعرف أصلا أي كتاب في تحليل نص العهد الجديد من الناحية اللغوية، وإن عرفت في المستقبل فلن تفهم فيه حرفاً ..

ولهذا لا تفهم كلامي عن كتاب "القواعد" وكتاب "التحليل" ، فضلا عن "تحليل نصوص العهد الجديد"..



> *وتنازلا مني أريد هذا التحليل من أي مرجع لغوي مختص بما في العهد الجديد*



المرجع اللغوي يشرح لغويات ولا يفسر نصوص لغويا، هل هذه الجملة صعب ان تفهمها؟




> تحب اعطيك امثلة ؟
> Grammar of New Testament Greek
> New Testament Greek for Beginners



لمن هذين الكتابين لأرى الناس ما تفعله؟ لان الإسماء ربما تكون مشتركة لأنها اسماء عامة ..

فهذه الطريقة في سرد اسماء الكتب تدل على أنك لا تفهم أساسا كيف يتم تعريف الكتاب في الحوارات!! فلم تذكر اسم الكاتب، او عام الطبع، او دار النشر!!



> * شوف أي كتاب لغوي تحبه يفصل بيننا وهات لنا القاعدة اللي بنيت عليها كلامك منه*


نكرر:
المرجع اللغوي يشرح لغويات ولا يفسر نصوص لغويا، هل هذه الجملة صعب ان تفهمها؟



> * وعندها سأنسحب من الموضوع واعترف بصحة كلامك*


صدقني، لا اريدك ان تنسحب، مازال الموضوع في بدايته، انا فقط أريك ما الذي يمكنني أن أفعله بك بقلة من المراجع!



> *فعندما أقول ذلك لا يعني أنها لغة انهزامية بل هذا تبيين للناس وتبصير لهم أن الأمر مختلف عليه وليس محسوما. *


انا اشعر بحالتك الإنهزامية التي تحاول الدفاع عنها الآن، فالذي يشعر بإنهزام (رغم اني ليس هدفي هزيمتك) مثلك، يحاول دائما أن يدافع عن نفسه بهذه الكلمات..

لك طرد، شهر آخر لتكرارك لما تم طردك لأجله المرة الأولى..


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*الواد حارس العقيدة دا عيل سلفى جاهل فى منتديات المسلمين مسمى نفسه السلفى

وطالما سلفى فنحن عارفين جيدا بانه لا عقل له

فلكى تكون سلفى وتستلم لشرائع عفنة وبدوية لابد وان تخلع عقلك اولا لكى تتبع هذا الفكر العفن 

المهم بعد ان تم سلخه زى خروف العيد رايح فى منتديات الجاهل والتخلف والقائم عليها متخلفين يقول
*


> شرفت بمرورك أخي الكريم *******
> هناك نقطة أخي السيف العضب
> يقول Dr. Thomas L. Constable
> في نفس المصدر السابق في تعليقه على النص
> ...


* 
لكن هذا المتخلف لا يملك الكتاب اصلا 

ودعونا نقرا الكلام كاملا
*
*First, Jesus’ claim to oneness does not in itself prove the Son’s unity in essence with the Father. In 17:22, Jesus prayed that His disciples might be one as He and the Father were one, namely in their purpose and beliefs. Second, other passages in the Gospel declare that the Father and the Son are one in more than just their purpose and beliefs (cf. 1, 18; 8:58; 12:41; 20:28). Third, the context of this verse also implies that Jesus did everything His Father did (cf. 5:19) and that Jesus and the Father united in fulfilling a divine will and a divine task. Fourth, this Gospel has consistently presented Jesus as a unique Son of God, not one of many sons. Fifth, 17:55 uses the Father Son unity as the basis for the disciple disciple unity in the analogy, not the other way around, implying that the former is the more fundamental unity.*​ *Tom Constable. (2003; 2003). Tom Constable's Expository Notes on the Bible (Jn 10:30). Galaxie Software


**المشكلة ان دا مش كلام توم كونستبل لانه بعدها كاتب هامش رقم *369
*369. Carson, The Gospel . . ., pp. 394–95.*​ *فدا كلام كارسون اللى نقله كونستبل *

*ثانيا

راجع معايا الجملة دى كدا
**Fifth, 17:55 uses the Father Son unity as the basis for the disciple disciple unity in the analogy, not the other way around, implying that the former is the more fundamental unity*​ 


*لكن اعتقد ان الشاهد مكتوب غلط لان الاصحاح ال 17 منتهى عند العدد رقم 26
هو يقصد العدد 22*


*17: 22 و انا قد اعطيتهم المجد الذي اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما                  اننا نحن واحد *

*وبيقول فى هذا العدد ان استخدام وحدة الاب والابن كاساس لوحدة التلاميذ كتشابه جزئى **in the analogy

اما  وحدة الاب والابن **the more fundamental unity

نقرا الجزئية التالتة

*
*Third, the context of this verse also implies that Jesus did everything His Father did (cf. 5:19) and that Jesus and the Father united in fulfilling a divine will and a divine task * *سياق العدد بعنى ايضا ان ان يسوع يفعل كل شئ يفعله الاب وان يسوع والاب متحدين فى الارادة والمهمة الالهية 

وقال توم كونستبل فى الاخر

**a claim that He fully and completely **carried out the Father’s will that strongly hinted at Jesus’ deityhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

​ 


*الادعاء بانه نفد كليا ارادة الاب اشار بقوة الى لاهوتية يسوع *

*وهو نفس ما اشار اليه بالحرف قبلا وتم الرد عليه فى هذة المداخلة* * و هذة المداخلة *

*دا بالاضافة ان تقريبا 100 % مما كتبته لم يكتب ردا واحدا عليه نظرا لانعدام المستوى الثقافى واللاهوتى فانا اقدر فرق المستويات ومش هضغط عليك اكتر من كدا 

حاول تكون مثقف شوية يا سلفى وسيبك من الجهل السلفى يا سلفى 


*

​
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 أكتوبر 2012)

عموماً هو الآن يستطيع المشاركة، فليرنا ما يريد قوله هنا بالأدلة، ومازلت أقول أن الموضوع لم يبدأ بعد، أو بأكثر دقة، لم يدخل في مرحلة الجد، فها انا احاوره بقدر ما يريد من أدلة واسلوب..


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا مولكا فكك منه هو دا بنى ادم اصلا علشان تكلمه دول اشباه جهله بياخدوا وقتهم وبيندثروا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*فى نقطة كان قد اعادها مراراً وتكراراً اثناء الحوار

هل يسوع تكلم اليونانية ؟؟؟؟

الصراحة ان مثل هذة الشخصيات لا يلتفت اليها نظرا لانهم جهال فى كل شئ فى الكون 

اى كتاب فى العالم بيتم دراسته على ضوء لغته الاصلية لان بها ما اراد ان يقوله الكاتب بدقة 

فحينما ادرس اللاهوت اليوحناوى بدرس انجيل يوحنا بلغته الاصلية " اليونانية " ومنها اعرف ما هو التعليم اللاهوتى عن يسوع كما اراد ان يصل به لنا 

ودا من البديهيات اللى مش محتاجة سؤال

فمثلا فى القران فى سورة يونس

**وقال فرعون ائتوني بكل ساحر عليم

وفى سورة غافر

**وقال فرعون يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي ابلغ الاسباب  

هو فرعون مصر تكلم العربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعنى فرعون مصر قال لفظيا " ابن لى صرحا "

اكيد لا لان لغة مصر القديمة لا تمت بصلة للعربية 

لكن لما بندرس القران _ بعيدا عن مصداقيته التاريخية _ بنعتبر ما هو مكتوب باللغة الاصلية لذلك الكتاب " العربية " هو فعلا ما قاله فرعون " بالهيروغليفية "

يسوع قال " انا والاب واحد " بكل لغات العالم 

لكن معرفة اللفظة الدقيقة اللى اراد الكاتب الاصلى لهذة الكمات ان يصل بها من خلالها لنا هو ما كتبه باليونانية بغض النظر قائلها باى لغة ارامية عبرية لاوندية 

لكن حينما ادرس لاهوت ذلك الكتاب سادرسه باللغة الذى كتبها الكاتب الاصلى

كون يسوع تكلم يونانى او متكلمش ميهمنيش فى حاجة لانى بدرس كتاب ادبى مكتوب بلغة محددة ومعينة ما اراد الكاتب ان يكتبه كتبه وهذا هو الملزم لى لمعرفة ماذا يقصد الكاتب من هذا الكلام  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*رجوعا مع الواد " محمد السلفى " ابو دقن الاهبل

بيقول عزيزنا النصرانى " السلفى " ابو دقن
*


> سلخ مين ياابو سطل الذي تتحدث عنه وأنت دخلت هنا وشفت الموضوع وخرجت زي اللصوص
> مش كنت رديت ياصاحب القفا العريض اللي ياما رنت عليه صفعات المسلمين
> وعالعموم الجهال في كتابك هم رسل إلهك فعيب عليك كده يزعلوا منك


* 
يا ابنى هو انا سجلت فى منتدكم العبيط دا اصلا علشان اكتب فيه حاجة 
منتدياتكم العبيطة ماهى الا شئ بنتسلى بيه على سبيل الدعابة 
ثانيا الكلام دا نقلته قبل كدا وردينا عليه قبل كدا ومردتش عليه فهل اصابك نوع من التخلف العقلى انك تعيد نفس اللى قولته علشان نرد عليه بنفس اللى قولناه
ثانيا رسل الهى كانوا بيعرفوا يقروا ويكتبوا وكانوا معلمين لليهودية بالرغم من كدا اى شخص جنب الله لا ياتى فى حكمته شئ فجهال العالم اختارهم علشان يخزى بيهم حكمة الحكماء

خليك فى البمصجى بتاعك اللى بتتفاجر بيه وتقول رسولى بمصجى ومبيعرفش يقرا ولا يفك الخط

*


> مين قالك ان معنديش الكتاب ياابو سطل ده الكتاب مغرق الدنيا


*لا مش معاك ولما اقول مش معاك يبقى مش معاك


ثانيا انت عبيط بتقولى تعالى نقرا سوا

نقرا مين يا اخ " سلفى " يا بمصجى مانت نقلتلى كلمتين من وسط صفحة كاملة وانا بنفسى نقلتلك كلام الراجل كله


تعالى نشوف هذا المتخلف بيقول ايه
*


> الراجل بيقولها بصراحة ياغبي : هذا النص لا يقول أن المسيح  كان يزعم أو يدعي أنه من نفس جوهر الله بل هي وحدة في العمل مع الآب يأبو  سطل
> يلا رد عالموضوع هنا بدل متدخل وتخرج مثل اللصوص الجبناء


*والله لو لحست تراب رجلى مهسجل فى منتدى اسلامى تراب جزمة المسيحى برقبة كل اللى فيهم واحد واحد*

*ثانيا انت معلقتش على كلمة واحدة من اللى كتبتها *


> *ودعونا نقرا الكلام كاملا
> *
> *First, Jesus’ claim to  oneness does not in itself prove the Son’s unity in essence with the  Father. In 17:22, Jesus prayed that His disciples might be one as He and  the Father were one, namely in their purpose and beliefs. Second, other  passages in the Gospel declare that the Father and the Son are one in  more than just their purpose and beliefs (cf. 1, 18; 8:58; 12:41;  20:28). Third, the context of this verse also implies that Jesus did everything His Father did (cf. 5:19) and that Jesus and the Father united in fulfilling a divine will and a divine task. Fourth, this Gospel has consistently presented Jesus as a unique  Son of God, not one of many sons. Fifth, 17:55 uses the Father Son  unity as the basis for the disciple disciple unity in the analogy, not  the other way around, implying that the former is the more fundamental  unity.*​ *Tom Constable. (2003; 2003). Tom Constable's Expository Notes on the Bible (Jn 10:30). Galaxie Software
> 
> ...




*فين ياض يا سلفى يا بمصجى التعليق على الكلام دا؟
لما بيقول اتحاد يسوع والاب فى الارادة يعنى ان ليسوع كل ماهو للاب وملء اللاهوتية 

فين التعليق على الكلام دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

**الشرح اللغوى للنص بالتفصيل سبق وكتبته هنا*

*وعلقت على فكرة ان حتى من قالوا بانها ليست وحدة جوهرية استخلصوا منها ايضا انها دليل وحدة المسيح بالاب راجع هنا*

*كل دا يا فاشل مقدرتش تقرب منه لانك انسان بصمجى زى بتاعك " مانا بقارئ "

**مع تحيات جمعية " النهقة الكبرى " السلفية
وشعارها






متحاولش تهزر معايا علشان انا شرس حبتين وبعض ساعات 
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عزيزي دكتور يوحنا، هو عضويته الآن تعمل وغير مطرودة، لو كان لديه ما يقول لكان دخل ليقوله، لكن ان يكتب هناك عن موضوع دائر هنا، فلا معنى لها إلا العجز، لذا لا تهتم به، لو لديه ما يقوله علمياً فأهلا وسهلا به في المنتدى، لكن ان يتكلم هناك عن موضوع فتحناه هنا ولم نمنعه من شيء أللهم سوى الكلام خارج الموضوع وتكرار ما أجّلناه للنهاية، فإتركه يقول ما يقول، فالموضوع هنا كتب فيه ما يريد وتقريبا كل عضو شارك في الموضوع من المسيحيين اوضح مستوى العضو النصراني (أي المسلم) في ما تكلم به العضو النصراني..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2013)

للرفع..


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2014)

للرفع....


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 مايو 2014)

للرفع مرة أخرى


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 ديسمبر 2014)

أين الزميل؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 ديسمبر 2014)

أين حارس العقيدة؟!


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 سبتمبر 2017)

أين حارس العقيدة؟!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (30 سبتمبر 2017)

Molka Molkan قال:


> أين حارس العقيدة؟!



اذا خرجت العقيدة ولم يكن لها نصاب، فبالتاكيد لن يكن لها حارس


----------

